# Trudnoća i porod > Prije začeća >  Odbrojavanje 1/2019 by Viki88, chicha i EmaG.

## EmaG.

Evo ga drage moje!

Prvo odbrojavanje u 2019. i odmah tri mala srca  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart: 

Sretno svima i neka se nastavi ovaj sretni niz  :Very Happy:

----------


## EmaG.

* Lista za 10.04.2019. :heart 

(Ne) čekalice 

ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~28. dc
*
*Odbrojavalice

Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~24. dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~21. dc
angie_88~~~~~~~~~~ 18. dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~16. dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~12. dc*

Ako bi netko preuzeo listu, ja vam ju rado predajem  :Smile: 
Moguće da sljedećih par dana neću biti redovita na forumu, a i pokazalo se da vođenje liste donosi sreću pa rado prepuštam  :Heart:

----------


## Viki88

jeejjj napokon , sretno cure i da ovo odbrojavanje traje sto krace  :Heart:

----------


## justme409

Ja nisam bas azurna s listom i prosli put kad sam isla staviti sve krivo ispalo, pa... Prepustam dalje hahahaa.

Cestitam 3 mala srca ❤️ 
Nadam se da se vidimo uskoro na trudnickim temam hahahaha

----------


## Buncek

Haj cure! Meni je bezveze preuzeti listu kad sam tek nedavno dosla i jos uvijek cekam da mi odobre svaku poruku. Drugi problemcic je sto mogu na forum samo prek moba. Doma nikako ne stignem ni upalit laptop, da ga moj malecki vidi isti tren bi pomahnitao. Meni danas 25 DC i jos ni traga mengi ili nekim grcevima. Ipak je tek druga poslije spontanog pa mi se mozda zato jos nije ustalio ciklus. Mozda sam stvarno i trudna. U nadi je spas

----------


## Buncek

:Heart:  Lista za 10.04.2019.  :Heart: 

(Ne) čekalice 

ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~29. dc

Odbrojavalice

Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~25. dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~22. dc
angie_88~~~~~~~~~~ 19. dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~17. dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~13. dc


Evo za probu, al ne znam kako staviti rozu boju. Da li danas trebam otici u (Ne) cekalice ili sutra?

----------


## jelena.O

ajme  sretno do kraja

----------


## Viki88

buncek ja ti pojma nemam o tome :haha: 
a isto sam samo preko mob.na forumu.
Koliko ti inace traju ciklusi? ajde drzim fige

----------


## Buncek

Uglavnom su bili od 23-26 dana prije ove trudnoce koja je zavrsila spontanim. Ova menga koju cekam je tek druga poslije spontanog. Malo se nadam jer mi je gin u bolnici rekla da su 3 ciklusa nakon spontanog najplodnija.

----------


## Ilijana2018

> Evo ga drage moje!
> 
> Prvo odbrojavanje u 2019. i odmah tri mala srca 
> 
> Sretno svima i neka se nastavi ovaj sretni niz


Evo ja bi se pridruzila odbrojavanju. Danaa je 26 DC. Bila O 6.4. Potvrdena LH testicem. E sad cekamo. 19.4 bi mogla raditi teatic  :Smile:

----------


## Viki88

> Uglavnom su bili od 23-26 dana prije ove trudnoce koja je zavrsila spontanim. Ova menga koju cekam je tek druga poslije spontanog. Malo se nadam jer mi je gin u bolnici rekla da su 3 ciklusa nakon spontanog najplodnija.


ajme kako kratki ciklusi, meni je od 30 do 40 dana  :Shock:

----------


## EmaG.

> Uglavnom su bili od 23-26 dana prije ove trudnoce koja je zavrsila spontanim. Ova menga koju cekam je tek druga poslije spontanog. Malo se nadam jer mi je gin u bolnici rekla da su 3 ciklusa nakon spontanog najplodnija.


Buncek, znam da kad sam imala drugu menstruaciju poslije pobačaja, sam naišla na članke o tome kako baš druga zna odužiti iz nekog razloga. Ne sjećam se više objašnjenja, ali ta druga menga poslije je zbog nečega drugačija. Doduše, meni je tad došla na vrijeme, ali sam bila spremna na čekanje. Proguglaj o tome. 
Ali je istina i da si sad najplodnija. Barem tako kažu, pa se nadajmo da je ovo stvarno najkraće odbrojavanje ikad :D

Misliš napraviti test onda sutra ili čekaš?

----------


## EmaG.

> Lista za 10.04.2019. 
> 
> (Ne) čekalice 
> 
> ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~29. dc
> 
> Odbrojavalice
> 
> Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~25. dc
> ...


Kad ti se otvori ovaj prozor u kojem pišeš, možeš vidjeti gore da imaš ponuđeno da bude zadebljano, italic, podcrtano, a kod ovog A između ´size´ i smajlića imaš na izbor boje. 
Pa eto, igraj se :Smile:  I hvala kaj si preuzela :Wink:

----------


## Buncek

:Heart:  Lista za 12.04.2019.  :Heart: 

(Ne) čekalice 

ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~30. dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~26. dc

Odbrojavalice

iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~23. dc
angie_88~~~~~~~~~~ 20. dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~18. dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~14. dc

----------


## Buncek

Nemam ja Ema nista od toga na mobitelu.  :Sad: 
Al nije ni ovak lose, daltonistima je svejedno  :Wink: 

Ako sam stvarno trudna, imam najsmijesniji simptom ikad: uzasne plinove i nesanicu-probudim se u 2 i nemrem zaspat do 4.

----------


## Viki88

> Nemam ja Ema nista od toga na mobitelu. 
> Al nije ni ovak lose, daltonistima je svejedno 
> 
> Ako sam stvarno trudna, imam najsmijesniji simptom ikad: uzasne plinove i nesanicu-probudim se u 2 i nemrem zaspat do 4.


napravi test  :Very Happy:  ja sam imala i imam jos uvijek plinove

----------


## chicha

Sve nove cure dobrodošle, i što prije  otišle....

nama držite fige da izdržimo do kraja, a vama želim da što prije otvorite novo odbrojavanje  :grouphug:

----------


## Ilijana2018

> Sve nove cure dobrodošle, i što prije  otišle....
> 
> nama držite fige da izdržimo do kraja, a vama želim da što prije otvorite novo odbrojavanje



Ja sam nova ovdje. Jel se odbrojavanje odnosi na iscekivanje

----------


## Buncek

Ispravak liste:

 :Heart:  Lista za 12.04.2019.  :Heart: 

(Ne) čekalice 

ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~30. dc

Odbrojavalice

iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~23. dc
angie_88~~~~~~~~~~ 20. dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~18. dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~14. dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~~1. dc

 :Sad:

----------


## Viki88

a joj buncek  :Sad:  zao mi je

----------


## justme409

Ilijana da, odbrojavamo dane ciklusa i cekamo plusice.

Moja (ne) treba stici sutra.

----------


## Ilijana2018

> Ilijana da, odbrojavamo dane ciklusa i cekamo plusice.
> 
> Moja (ne) treba stici sutra.


Aaa super. Onda ti od sveg ❤zelim da ne dode. Znam kako je to. Drzim

----------


## justme409

❤️ Ja nisam na listi trenutno. Ubaciti cu se ako ipak dodje. Napisi curama koji ti je dan ciklusa pa te mogu ubaciti ako zelis

----------


## ljube555

Eto konacno nasla... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Cure ako od jutro do 16 popoldne trajao smedi iscjedak a tek nakon 16 popoldne krenulo crveno ali malo dal racunam danas 1dc ili od sutra????

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Pisite mi 2dc danas

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Ilijana2018

[QUOTE=ljube555;3099921]Cure ako od jutro do 16 popoldne trajao smedi iscjedak a tek nakon 16 popoldne krenulo crveno ali malo dal racunam danas 1dc ili od sutra????

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći 

Ako je bilo crveno onda od tog dana kad je bilo crveno. Bar su tako meni rekli. I ja sam.dugo krivo racunala. A kad netko kaze ovako netko onako. I onda mi je ginekolog reko da pocnem brojat bas od dana kad je prava krv crvena krenula. Ja sam 29DC. Za 7 dana cu raditi testic ako ne dode. Trebala bi ne doc u subotu.

----------


## ljube555

[QUOTE=Ilijana2018;3099988]


> Cure ako od jutro do 16 popoldne trajao smedi iscjedak a tek nakon 16 popoldne krenulo crveno ali malo dal racunam danas 1dc ili od sutra????
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći 
> 
> Ako je bilo crveno onda od tog dana kad je bilo crveno. Bar su tako meni rekli. I ja sam.dugo krivo racunala. A kad netko kaze ovako netko onako. I onda mi je ginekolog reko da pocnem brojat bas od dana kad je prava krv crvena krenula. Ja sam 29DC. Za 7 dana cu raditi testic ako ne dode. Trebala bi ne doc u subotu.


Hvala

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Ilijana da, odbrojavamo dane ciklusa i cekamo plusice.
> 
> Moja (ne) treba stici sutra.


Dal pao testic???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Sutra sutra, trebali bi stici testovi tad bas. Za sad nista od m, a ni prsa nisu splasnula, a i jos neke sitnice

----------


## ljube555

> Sutra sutra, trebali bi stici testovi tad bas. Za sad nista od m, a ni prsa nisu splasnula, a i jos neke sitnice


Drzim palcevi za ++++

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Ja drzim palceve ako je plus da je na dobrom mistu, da se nije izgubila opet

----------


## ljube555

> Ja drzim palceve ako je plus da je na dobrom mistu, da se nije izgubila opet


Ja nakon vanmatericne imam dvje prirodne trudn.sa tim kajj mi ostavljen jajovod taj...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Ma i ja vjerujem da ce sve biti ok dalje.

----------


## ljube555

> Ma i ja vjerujem da ce sve biti ok dalje.


Hajd taj testic... [emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Na poslu sam, plus trening. I taman sam morala na wc, nisam nikako uspila istrpiti. tako da cu morati malo trpiti duze.

----------


## ljube555

> Na poslu sam, plus trening. I taman sam morala na wc, nisam nikako uspila istrpiti. tako da cu morati malo trpiti duze.


Hajd onda cekamo taj plusic!!!! Koliko kasni M???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Iskreno pojma nemam dali kasni uopce. Lo aplikaciji trebala je doci u subotu, znaci ovo je treci dan. Po lh trakicama ispada da je ovulacija bila kasnije, znaci danas, sutra bi trebala doci i onda bi mi ciklus bio najduzi moguci ikada. Zato sam malo skepticna. Po prsima danas nece doci sigurno, a vjerovatno ni sutra (ne mogu se sjetiti koliko dana prije m splasnu)
Cekam testice da stignu postom.

----------


## justme409

Evo stigli testovi. Negativan. Ocito imam kapitalca od ciklusa ovaj mjesec hahahah.

----------


## Buncek

Lista za 12.04.2019. 

(Ne) čekalice 

ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~33. dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~26. dc

Odbrojavalice

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~ 23. dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~21. dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~17. dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~~4. dc

----------


## Buncek

Ema, nije mi bas dosla kasnije, al je bila puno jaca nego inace. Bas sam se sokirala! I boljela je vise.

----------


## Buncek

Ispravak:


 :Heart:  Lista za 15.04.2019.  :Heart: 

(Ne) čekalice 

iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~26. dc

Odbrojavalice

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~ 23. dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~21. dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~17. dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~~4. dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~3. dc



Nejde mi bas ovo  :Very Happy:

----------


## ljube555

> Ispravak:
> 
> 
> [emoji813] Lista za 15.04.2019. [emoji813]
> 
> (Ne) čekalice 
> 
> iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~26. dc
> 
> ...


Dobro ti to ide[emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## EmaG.

> Ema, nije mi bas dosla kasnije, al je bila puno jaca nego inace. Bas sam se sokirala! I boljela je vise.


Tak sam nekaj i čitala. Da je jako obilna. Neka, neka je ona sam došla pa da kreneš opet za 10ak dana  :fige: 

I super ti ide ta lista :Very Happy:

----------


## justme409

Evo ubacite i mene i piste 1dc. Stigla i vec stisce. Bit ce ovo veseli dan. Hahahahha
Sljedeci mj je krivi jajovod pa se necu ni muciti. U 5tom cu komb lh i oticickod gin.

----------


## Buncek

Justme, ne znam tvoju pricu oko jajovoda, ali ja sam citala da kad zena ima jedan jajovod onda taj preuzima funkciju za oba jajovoda. Ne znam kako i nema mi smisla, ali to su bili strucni clanci pa je moguce da je istina.

----------


## Buncek

Lista za 16.04.2019. 

(Ne) čekalice 

iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~27. dc

Odbrojavalice

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~ 24. dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~22. dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~18. dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~~5. dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~4. dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~1. dc

----------


## ljube555

> Justme, ne znam tvoju pricu oko jajovoda, ali ja sam citala da kad zena ima jedan jajovod onda taj preuzima funkciju za oba jajovoda. Ne znam kako i nema mi smisla, ali to su bili strucni clanci pa je moguce da je istina.


To sam i ja citala[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Buncek i ljube, je istina je. Moguce je, ali koliko sam ja shvatila doktora, nije garancija. Ima cura koje su s tipa lijevim jajovodom imale trudnocu s desnog jajnika. Al mi je nekako lakse iznenaditi se ako se to dogodi pa kao brojim samo lijevi jajnik hahahaha

----------


## ljube555

> Buncek i ljube, je istina je. Moguce je, ali koliko sam ja shvatila doktora, nije garancija. Ima cura koje su s tipa lijevim jajovodom imale trudnocu s desnog jajnika. Al mi je nekako lakse iznenaditi se ako se to dogodi pa kao brojim samo lijevi jajnik hahahaha


[emoji847][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Ima li sto novo? Ima li aktivnih?

----------


## ljube555

> Ima li sto novo? Ima li aktivnih?


Kod mene nista novo ... Tek dolaze za par dana plodne dane... [emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Sretno!!!

----------


## ljube555

> Sretno!!!


Hvala draga!!! 

Ali prije bude tebi uhvatilo se nego meni.... Posto kod mene nece nikako

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Je, meni se brzo uhvati ali il brzo zavrsi il zaluta hahahaha.
Ja se nadan da cu barem s prvim ostat prije 30te.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Bok cureee. Malo sam strajkala par dana
Mi pokrili plodne dane, bila kod gina na brisevima. Sutra cu otici da vidim da li su stigli nalazi. Papa je pokazala upalu a meni bi bio Bozic (ili Uskrs? :Grin: ) da brisevi dodu sterilni da se mogu dogovoriti dalje za pregled prohodnosti. Gin je potvrdio da je nalaz sgrama odlican, tako da smo supruga eliminirali kao uzrok sto nam nejde. 

JustMe, zao mi je sto je M stigla, ali vidim da si pozitivna to mi je drago vidjeti.

Pozdrav svim novim curama, i pohvale za vodenje liste. Bitan je trud, lako za boje  :Smile:

----------


## justme409

Jagodica sretno onda s papom. Drzim fige!
Hvala. A jos se nedam ovo je tek prvi mjesec nakon vanmatericne da smo probali pa se ne zivciram. Nekako sve nade polazem u peti mjesec. Svidja mi se taj mjesec hahahaha

----------


## ljube555

> Jagodica sretno onda s papom. Drzim fige!
> Hvala. A jos se nedam ovo je tek prvi mjesec nakon vanmatericne da smo probali pa se ne zivciram. Nekako sve nade polazem u peti mjesec. Svidja mi se taj mjesec hahahaha


Sretno onda u petom mjesecu[emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Otici cu prije ov kod gin da potvrdi gdje je jos sigurno ikad ce biti otprilike... Pa cemo vidjeti  :Smile:

----------


## Viki88

tu sam, cure zelim vam srecu da se sto prije primi.
malo sam zabrinuta citam svasta i da kod prestanka rada srca bebe do spontanog ne dolazi i po 3 tjedna.. a mene grudi skoro nista ne bole pa me strah da nije nesto lose.
umor je i dalje tu, zgaravica je tu, trbuh mi se bas napuhao ,takav sam imala u 5 mj prosle trudnoce.. i imam zatvor..
dali bi mi trbuh rastao da nije nesto ok?

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Viki, mislim da taj prvi rast trbuha nije vezan tolko za bebu kolko za nadutost. Ali nadutost je znak trudnoce tako da... Ja znam da je meni prvi dio ciklusa prije O manji trbuh, tako da cim raste, znaci da je pod utjecajem hormona. Za  cice je normalno da bole, pa ne bole, pa bole. Sa time se stvarno ni najmamje nemoras zamarati. Opcenito se simptomi pojave pa nestanu, i sve je to dosta individualno. Nemoj sav fokus bacati na negativu. Kuzim da te strah, ali uspjeli ste i sad uzivaj. Moja prijateljica je nakon spontanog isto bila jako oprezna sa svime, prvu fotku trbuha okinula je negde iza 20tt, poslje je pricala kak joj je zao i kak je bila bedasta. 
Samo hrabro, neces se ni okrenuti a spremat ces torbu za rodiliste!  :Kiss:

----------


## Viki88

ma znam ja to da malo bole malo ne, ali mene sigurno dobrih tj dana ne bole, doduse narasle su, bradavice su smede i zilice sve vise izrazene.. a sto se tice trbuha znam da je nadutost u pocetku ali bas se dosta povecao a s obzirom da je druga trudnoca mislim da je normalno da brze raste nego u prvorotkinja.
ja stvarno molim boga da je sve ok

----------


## Viki88

mene samo zanima dali se taj gubitak na bilo koji nacin osjeti, osim manje bolnih grudi ,dali bi bilo ikakvih drugih naznaka da nesto nije ok?

----------


## ljube555

> tu sam, cure zelim vam srecu da se sto prije primi.
> malo sam zabrinuta citam svasta i da kod prestanka rada srca bebe do spontanog ne dolazi i po 3 tjedna.. a mene grudi skoro nista ne bole pa me strah da nije nesto lose.
> umor je i dalje tu, zgaravica je tu, trbuh mi se bas napuhao ,takav sam imala u 5 mj prosle trudnoce.. i imam zatvor..
> dali bi mi trbuh rastao da nije nesto ok?


Jos prerano da bi rastao trbuh... A grudi ja nisam imala uopce bolni ni u jednoj trudn. 

Nemoj mislite neg.a misli poz.

Toga i ja bojim se , ako dode ikad do trudnoci kakve onda sve strahovi cu osjecati...posto dok jednom izgubis trudnocu najvjerojatno taj strah ide na iducu T i nakon toga ...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Viki88

> Jos prerano da bi rastao trbuh... A grudi ja nisam imala uopce bolni ni u jednoj trudn. 
> 
> Nemoj mislite neg.a misli poz.
> 
> Toga i ja bojim se , ako dode ikad do trudnoci kakve onda sve strahovi cu osjecati...posto dok jednom izgubis trudnocu najvjerojatno taj strah ide na iducu T i nakon toga ...
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


istina istina, prosla je bila biokemijska ali mi je to stvorilo takav stres da je to strasno

----------


## ljube555

> istina istina, prosla je bila biokemijska ali mi je to stvorilo takav stres da je to strasno


Vjerujem ti!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## EmaG.

Andydea, Angie, Iva? Ima kakvih novosti, predosjećaja, simptoma?

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Bok cure!
Meni stigli nalazi briseva, sve je oke! Sad sljedeci korak hsg, i vjerojatno uskoro prebacivanje u mpo vode.
Pisnula jucer test, negativan je. Ali sam tek 10dpo. Imam doma 20kom onih s Ebaya pa sam bahata :Grin: 

Kako smo svi? 
Jesu jaja ofarbana?  :Grin:

----------


## ljube555

> Andydea, Angie, Iva? Ima kakvih novosti, predosjećaja, simptoma?


Koliko ti sada tt??? 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## EmaG.

> Koliko ti sada tt??? 
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Jučer na pregledu bebica mjerila 9tjedana i 5 dana, tako da još malo pa 10  :Heart:

----------


## ljube555

> Jučer na pregledu bebica mjerila 9tjedana i 5 dana, tako da još malo pa 10 [emoji813]


Kako to brzo proslo[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Jos malo i prvotromjesec.iza tebe[emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Da, proletilo je... Skoro u drugom tromjesecju ema.

Viki ja kad aam imala spontani, par dana prije nego sam prokrvarila (rana trudnoca bila pa...) osjetila san kako me prosla smrtna hladnoca. Bilo je ljeto i toplo a mene je samo nesto odjednom streslo. I ne znam kako to opisati, tada sam samo rekla da ne prosla smrtna hladnoca. Ne mogu tvrditi da je to bio bas taj tren ali nikad u zivotu to nisam osjetila ni prije ni kasnije. A tad sam stvarno bila opustena, prva trudnoca, ni na kraj pameti da bi se mogao dogoditi spontani uopce. Ne znam kako je drugim zenama bilo, ali ja mislim da sam osjetila. 

U drugoj trudnoci sam stigla do 7 tj. Beta je normalno rasla, i bila je odlicna po svim karakteristikama. Plod se razvijao i to sve kako treba ali na krivom mjestu. I grudi me iskreno skoro nista nisu bolile. Malo tu i tamo. Ali neprimjetno. Iako je bila vanmaternicna hormoni su se dizali i bilo ih je u tijelu ali ocito nisu napravili promjene u prsima.

Znam da ti je tesko opustiti se. I meni ce biti sigurno kad budem opet trudna. Ali realno mi ne mozemo nista. Mozemo paziti na sebe i uzivati u sebi i bebachu. I to ti preporucam. Cim ti dodju neke misli odi na stranice s baby opremom i planiraj sto ces si kupiti  :Smile:

----------


## Viki88

> Da, proletilo je... Skoro u drugom tromjesecju ema.
> 
> Viki ja kad aam imala spontani, par dana prije nego sam prokrvarila (rana trudnoca bila pa...) osjetila san kako me prosla smrtna hladnoca. Bilo je ljeto i toplo a mene je samo nesto odjednom streslo. I ne znam kako to opisati, tada sam samo rekla da ne prosla smrtna hladnoca. Ne mogu tvrditi da je to bio bas taj tren ali nikad u zivotu to nisam osjetila ni prije ni kasnije. A tad sam stvarno bila opustena, prva trudnoca, ni na kraj pameti da bi se mogao dogoditi spontani uopce. Ne znam kako je drugim zenama bilo, ali ja mislim da sam osjetila. 
> 
> U drugoj trudnoci sam stigla do 7 tj. Beta je normalno rasla, i bila je odlicna po svim karakteristikama. Plod se razvijao i to sve kako treba ali na krivom mjestu. I grudi me iskreno skoro nista nisu bolile. Malo tu i tamo. Ali neprimjetno. Iako je bila vanmaternicna hormoni su se dizali i bilo ih je u tijelu ali ocito nisu napravili promjene u prsima.
> 
> Znam da ti je tesko opustiti se. I meni ce biti sigurno kad budem opet trudna. Ali realno mi ne mozemo nista. Mozemo paziti na sebe i uzivati u sebi i bebachu. I to ti preporucam. Cim ti dodju neke misli odi na stranice s baby opremom i planiraj sto ces si kupiti


jako ljepo justme, hvala na ovako lijwpoj podrsci  :Smile:  .istina mi na to nemozemo utjecati

----------


## Viki88

Sretan Uskrs cure

----------


## ljube555

> Sretan Uskrs cure


Hvala, i tebi takoder!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Viki uvijek. Nadam se da cete vi mene uskoro smirivati.

----------


## ljube555

> Viki uvijek. Nadam se da cete vi mene uskoro smirivati.


Nadam se i ja , da budem i ja u tvom timu[emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Viki88

> Viki uvijek. Nadam se da cete vi mene uskoro smirivati.


nadam se,drzim fige

----------


## iva_777

Sretan Uskrs curke! Meni je zeko donio neku slabasni plusic na testu. Cekam prvi radni dan pa jurim na betu. :Cekam:

----------


## EmaG.

> Kako to brzo proslo[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> Jos malo i prvotromjesec.iza tebe[emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Da, ne mogu vjerovati da je već 12 tjedan tu za dva tjedna... još se ne osjećam spremna govoriti ljudima, ali mislim da do poroda neću biti hehe

----------


## EmaG.

> Sretan Uskrs curke! Meni je zeko donio neku slabasni plusic na testu. Cekam prvi radni dan pa jurim na betu.


Ajme Iva!!! Čestitam!!! Jaooo koje sretno proljeće :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Viki88

iva bravoo  :Klap:   :Heart:  lijepo je krenula godina

----------


## ljube555

> Sretan Uskrs curke! Meni je zeko donio neku slabasni plusic na testu. Cekam prvi radni dan pa jurim na betu.


Ajme draga, onda kod tebi dosao pravi zeko[emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]navijam za veliku betu

Da bar kod mene takav dode[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Ajme Iva!!! Čestitam!!! Jaooo koje sretno proljeće


Nekomu sretno a nekome nije[emoji25][emoji25][emoji25]

Ali sam jako sretna zbog vas [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Sretan Uskrs curke! Meni je zeko donio neku slabasni plusic na testu. Cekam prvi radni dan pa jurim na betu.


Poslala sam ti pp

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## EmaG.

Ekipice, budem danas stavila listu da se ne pogubimo, pa kad Buncek dođe neka samo nastavi  :Wink: 

*Lista za 22.04.2019. 

(Ne) čekalice 

iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~33. dc +
angie_88~~~~~~~~~~ 30. dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~28. dc

Odbrojavalice

jagodicabobica~~~~~~~24. dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~11. dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~10. dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~7. dc*

----------


## ljube555

> Sretan Uskrs curke! Meni je zeko donio neku slabasni plusic na testu. Cekam prvi radni dan pa jurim na betu.


Sretno sutra i navijam za veliku betu[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## iva_777

Opet biokemijska  :Sad:  Pisite mi 1dc.

----------


## Buncek

Lista za 23.04.2019. 

 :Heart:  (Ne) čekalice  :Heart: 

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~ 31. dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~29. dc

Odbrojavalice

jagodicabobica~~~~~~~25. dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~12. dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~11. dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~8. dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~1. dc

----------


## Buncek

Sretan Uskrs svima koji ga slave!
Meni je bas naporan tjedan bio. Mali je prvi put bio jace bolestan i jos uvijek je. Nije htio papat. Pokvario mi se i mob, selili se u veci stan...
Iva_777 zao mi je zbog biolemijske  :Sad:

----------


## ljube555

> Opet biokemijska  Pisite mi 1dc.


Ajme zao mi[emoji25][emoji25][emoji25][emoji25]

Ali ja bi opet otisla izvaditi betu da sam na tvom mjestu

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Viki88

> Opet biokemijska  Pisite mi 1dc.


ajme zao mi je ;-( ;-(

----------


## EmaG.

> Opet biokemijska  Pisite mi 1dc.


Žao mi je Iva...

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Pozdrav svima.

Iva, jako mi je zao... Nadam se da ce te uskoro razveseliti ppravi plus! Drzim fige.
I svima koji ga cekaju takoder.

Moj jutrosnji test opet negativan. Peak sam uhvatila 9.4. tako da vise ne testiram, sad cekam mengu koja treba stici za 3 dana.

----------


## ljube555

> Pozdrav svima.
> 
> Iva, jako mi je zao... Nadam se da ce te uskoro razveseliti ppravi plus! Drzim fige.
> I svima koji ga cekaju takoder.
> 
> Moj jutrosnji test opet negativan. Peak sam uhvatila 9.4. tako da vise ne testiram, sad cekam mengu koja treba stici za 3 dana.


Mozda jos rano... Napravi za dva dana opet

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Buncek

Lista za 24.04.2019. 

 :Heart:  (Ne) čekalice  :Heart: 

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~ 32. dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~30. dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~26. dc

Odbrojavalice

Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~13. dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~12. dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~9. dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~2. dc

----------


## ljube555

Cure koji su trudnice, kako ste???? Kako napreduje trudnoca, dal imate simptome ???, pisite nesto [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## EmaG.

Kod mene sve super, napokon :Smile:  Evo jutros bili kod ginekologa, vidjeli zdravog malog dečkića  :Heart: 
Kaže jako je rano za 10tjedana vidjeti, ali nema se tu šta, to je dečko :Razz:

----------


## EmaG.

Mislim, da razjasnim, to zadnje su bile njegove riječi, ja bi ipak čekala kasnije preglede :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

> Kod mene sve super, napokon Evo jutros bili kod ginekologa, vidjeli zdravog malog dečkića [emoji813]
> Kaže jako je rano za 10tjedana vidjeti, ali nema se tu šta, to je dečko


Ajme super!!!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Predivno ema

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Joj Ema divota! Lako za spol, najbitnije da je sve super  :Very Happy: 

Evo i ja imam novosti, dobila od gina uputnicu za humanu. Na 1dc zovem Vuk Vrhovac da telefonski rijesim konzultacije i da mi otvore karton i idemo onda dalje s pretragama. 
Napokon konkretni pomak!

Ostale cure, kak ste?

----------


## ljube555

> Joj Ema divota! Lako za spol, najbitnije da je sve super 
> 
> Evo i ja imam novosti, dobila od gina uputnicu za humanu. Na 1dc zovem Vuk Vrhovac da telefonski rijesim konzultacije i da mi otvore karton i idemo onda dalje s pretragama. 
> Napokon konkretni pomak!
> 
> Ostale cure, kak ste?


Nece prirodno nikako?

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Buncek

Lista za 25.04.2019. 

 :Heart:   :Heart:  (Ne) čekalice  :Heart:   :Heart:  

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~ 33. dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~31. dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~27. dc

Odbrojavalice

Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~14. dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~13. dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~10. dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~3. dc

----------


## Buncek

Meni jucer ful dole sluzavo, vec dugo nije tako bilo. Moguce da je ovulacija bila. Jedini seks u ponedjeljak.... ah... nema puno šanse, al ima.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Jutro cure!

Ljube, nejde nikako. Sgram odlican, ciklusi uredni, lh peak hvatam stalno ali nejde...
Sad ce mi odma provjeriti hormone, a ako su jajovodi neprohodni mislim da idemo direkt na ivf. Zapravo vidim da ti tu imas iskustva, pa ako imas kakvo za podijeliti, slusam.

Nije mi nista od toga problem i ne pada mi tesko, veci problem mi je cupkati na mjestu da se nista ne dogada.

----------


## ljube555

> Jutro cure!
> 
> Ljube, nejde nikako. Sgram odlican, ciklusi uredni, lh peak hvatam stalno ali nejde...
> Sad ce mi odma provjeriti hormone, a ako su jajovodi neprohodni mislim da idemo direkt na ivf. Zapravo vidim da ti tu imas iskustva, pa ako imas kakvo za podijeliti, slusam.
> 
> Nije mi nista od toga problem i ne pada mi tesko, veci problem mi je cupkati na mjestu da se nista ne dogada.


Neznam ali cu puno pomoci ali nadam se da hocu bar malo... Imala sam dvje prirodne trudnoce nakon njih nisam mogla ostati trudna 7god. U 7godine dogodila se mi vanmatericna trudnoca koja bila rijesena injekcijama... Nakon njej isla sam sam na pregled jajovoda gdje bilo ustanovljeno potpuno zacepljenje... Sa tom slikom isla sam na vuk vrhovec i odmah u postopak vanteljesne oplodnje ...postupak mi je uspio iz drugog pokusaja i dobili smo curicu, nakon poroda sa sest tjedana isla sam na redovnu kontr.papu i brisovi i dozvolu za odnose i tu nakon par dana bio odnos ali posto malena bila sest tjedana stara ona cicala i nisam jos onda imala ni prvu M... Prosla nakon toga jos par tjedana i mala odbila cicati samo njoj isla na povracanje i ja od tad cekala prvu M posto nisam dojila vise ali ona nikako da bi dosla, dok malena navrsila 21.7 cetiri mjeseca ja isla kod gin.i on ustanovio da sam trudna 10tt vec sa tim jednim odnosom nakon poroda... Rodila sam ja to dijete i dok on bio god.dana sam rekla sam muzu da ideno probati prirodno i taj isti mjesec opet dosla do prirodne trudnoce ali bili trojkice ali nazalost lose zavrsilo se i zadnje beba dogurala do 15tt i prestalo kucati srceko... U sedmom mjesecu prosle god.bila kiretaza i sada nakon toga nece i nece... I nikome nije bilo jasno kako sa potpuno zacepljeni jajovodima gdje imam i sliku sa rtg doslo do dvje prirodne trudn.odgovor sam dobila da cuda postoje i samo nikad  gubiti nadu, i da pri porodu sve procistilo se i doslo na svoje.... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ajme Ljube, pa tvoja prica je stvarno vrijedna pricanja! Bas mi je drago da si ju podijelila! 
Zao mi je zbog malenih andjela, i sto si morala prolaziti kiretazu, ali stvarno si cudo medicine. 
Eto kod nas u 3 godine nezasticenih odnosa jos ni jednom pozitivan test.

Koliko dugo si cekala nakon pregleda jajovoda do prvog ivf-a?

----------


## Buncek

Ajme Ljube, nevjerojatno! Znaci ti zelis peto dijete? Prekrasno! A to da nisi mogla ostati trudna 7 godina mi je bas cudno.

----------


## ljube555

> Ajme Ljube, pa tvoja prica je stvarno vrijedna pricanja! Bas mi je drago da si ju podijelila! 
> Zao mi je zbog malenih andjela, i sto si morala prolaziti kiretazu, ali stvarno si cudo medicine. 
> Eto kod nas u 3 godine nezasticenih odnosa jos ni jednom pozitivan test.
> 
> Koliko dugo si cekala nakon pregleda jajovoda do prvog ivf-a?


Mogla sam odmah ici ali mi smo odustali nekako nakon pregleda dok ustanovili zacepljenje i sa tim sam pomirila se tad... Ali nakon nekoliko god.ipak zelja bila jace i predlozila sam muza da idemo na ivf to ti je proslo skoro pet god.nakon obavljanja prohodnosti jajovoda... A mogla sam odmah ici cim sam to obavila tako mi bilo receno... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Ajme Ljube, nevjerojatno! Znaci ti zelis peto dijete? Prekrasno! A to da nisi mogla ostati trudna 7 godina mi je bas cudno.


Cudno i nama bilo...ali eto... Da peto zelim a sada pogotovo jos jace nakon kiretaze...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Meni jucer ful dole sluzavo, vec dugo nije tako bilo. Moguce da je ovulacija bila. Jedini seks u ponedjeljak.... ah... nema puno šanse, al ima.


Meni isto jucer i danas jos vise a pocelo kao prekojucer malo a danas full.. jako jako dugo nisam to imala a ovaj mjesec bas sam opustena dosta pa mozda i to razlog... Zadnji put sam to imala prije kiretaze ... Nakon kiretaza bilo skroz suho razdolje do ovih dana... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Meni jucer ful dole sluzavo, vec dugo nije tako bilo. Moguce da je ovulacija bila. Jedini seks u ponedjeljak.... ah... nema puno šanse, al ima.


Rekao mi gin.da suhoca moze doci i zbog velikog stresa pa sada nadam se da dolazi sve u normalu tek sad...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Cure koje su trudnice, koliko odnosa ste imali prije O. ???? Mislim dal svaki dan ili svaki drugi???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Buncek

Lista za 26.04.2019. 

 :Heart:   :Heart:  (Ne) čekalice    :Heart:   :Heart: 

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~ 34. dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~32. dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~28. dc

Odbrojavalice

Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~15. dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~14. dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~11. dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~4. dc

----------


## ljube555

Cure, dal osjecali se kako cudno mislim na simptome prije poz.testa??? Pitanje za trudnice nase[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Buncek

Ljube, a da li su ti rekli kako je doslo do zacepljenja jajovoda?

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube, a da li su ti rekli kako je doslo do zacepljenja jajovoda?


Rekli da postojala mogucnoc nakon carskog ili bila neka kao upala koja sama dosla i sama prosla a nisam nju ni osjecala... Ali to kao od njih bila verzija..ali oni inace ni sami neznaju od cega to dolazi...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Pozdrav!

Buncek, pisi mi sutra 2dc. Ovaj ciklus sam jos sa vama a onda cu vidjeti. Za tjedan dana sam narucena na Vuk Vrhovac pa cu se mozda od sljedeceg ciklusa i skinuti s liste. 

Kako ste? Jel se pokriva? Jel se piske kakvi testovi? Kako su nam trudnice?

----------


## ljube555

> Pozdrav!
> 
> Buncek, pisi mi sutra 2dc. Ovaj ciklus sam jos sa vama a onda cu vidjeti. Za tjedan dana sam narucena na Vuk Vrhovac pa cu se mozda od sljedeceg ciklusa i skinuti s liste. 
> 
> Kako ste? Jel se pokriva? Jel se piske kakvi testovi? Kako su nam trudnice?


Koji dan ciklusa ides na Vuk Vrh.

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Viki88

cure nemam dobre vijesti, nuhalni nabor je 6,7 mm .. jako lose, beba nije dobro  :Sad: ((( bol,nevjerica,tuga.. uzas

----------


## ljube555

> cure nemam dobre vijesti, nuhalni nabor je 6,7 mm .. jako lose, beba nije dobro ((( bol,nevjerica,tuga.. uzas


Hodi po drugo misljenje,... Koliko velika bebica??? I koliko tt ti sada???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> cure nemam dobre vijesti, nuhalni nabor je 6,7 mm .. jako lose, beba nije dobro ((( bol,nevjerica,tuga.. uzas


A sta dr.kaze na to????

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Viki88

da su sanse 20% da na kraju bude ok

----------


## ljube555

> da su sanse 20% da na kraju bude ok


Hodi po drugo misljenje , naruci se na 4D ultrazvuk i hodi privat... Oni te odmah mogu uzeti.. kod nas jednog nazoves i za pola sata kod njega vec ides... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> da su sanse 20% da na kraju bude ok


Koliko tjedana ti sada???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## EmaG.

> cure nemam dobre vijesti, nuhalni nabor je 6,7 mm .. jako lose, beba nije dobro ((( bol,nevjerica,tuga.. uzas


Viki, sad sam išla čitati o tom nuhalnom naboru i kažu da ga se zna lako krivo izmjeriti i da na kraju ne bude ništa. Pa gdje si bila? Kod onog svog ginekologa koji nije ni vidio bebicu kad joj je već srce kucalo??
Daj molim te odi privatno negdje provjeriti, poštedi se užasa brige sad, mogu zamisliti šta sad prolaziš...

----------


## Viki88

nisam tamo nego dr vasilj sa sv duha.. privatno kod njega,sumnjam da je krivo izmjerio

----------


## ljube555

> nisam tamo nego dr vasilj sa sv duha.. privatno kod njega,sumnjam da je krivo izmjerio


12tt ti je sada????

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> nisam tamo nego dr vasilj sa sv duha.. privatno kod njega,sumnjam da je krivo izmjerio


A sama beba odgovara velicine tjednima trudnoci????

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## EmaG.

Sad čitam dalje o tome i vidim da ženama preporučuju amniocentezu u ovakvim slučajevima... jel ti to preporučio?

----------


## ljube555

> Sad čitam dalje o tome i vidim da ženama preporučuju amniocentezu u ovakvim slučajevima... jel ti to preporučio?


Koliko tebi izmjerio nuhalni??? Mislim da ti pisala vec o tome??? Znam da bilo sve uredu i deckic dal tako???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## EmaG.

> Koliko tebi izmjerio nuhalni??? Mislim da ti pisala vec o tome??? Znam da bilo sve uredu i deckic dal tako???
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Nije mi još ništa mjerio, tek 13.05. idem u Petrovu, moj mi to nije mogao raditi...
Sad mi se čini da neću čekati 13., nego da ću prije otić.

Ja i dalje ne mogu vjerovati da je to konačno. Jel itko imao sličnih iskustava?

----------


## ljube555

> Nije mi još ništa mjerio, tek 13.05. idem u Petrovu, moj mi to nije mogao raditi...
> Sad mi se čini da neću čekati 13., nego da ću prije otić.
> 
> Ja i dalje ne mogu vjerovati da je to konačno. Jel itko imao sličnih iskustava?


Ja nisam to imala a nisam nikad ni pitala za to..za taj nuhalni nabor...dok sam cula od dr da sve uredu bila sam presretna... Meni u zadnjej trudnoci nuhalni bio u granicams normale i opet stalo srceko ..i beba odgovara tjednima po ZM i po uzv ali ipak nazalost lose zavrsilo se... Rekao dr.da priroda odradila svoje i najvjerojatno nesto nije bilo uredu sa plodom

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Viki88

> Ja nisam to imala a nisam nikad ni pitala za to..za taj nuhalni nabor...dok sam cula od dr da sve uredu bila sam presretna... Meni u zadnjej trudnoci nuhalni bio u granicams normale i opet stalo srceko ..i beba odgovara tjednima po ZM i po uzv ali ipak nazalost lose zavrsilo se... Rekao dr.da priroda odradila svoje i najvjerojatno nesto nije bilo uredu sa plodom
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


to i mene ceka

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Joj Viki... Nadam se ipak da ce se situacija nekako preokrenuti... Ne razumijem se bas u to. Bas mi je zao sto prolazis sad sve to. Vibram ipak za pozitivan ishod ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Drzi se...

----------


## Viki88

bila sam u Letrovoj rekli su mi slicno..ljudi moji beba je toliko zivahna,aktivna ,prekrasna..srcekk kuca kao ludo..ja se nemogu pomiriti sa time evo ,raspuknuti cu se od tuge ;(

----------


## EmaG.

> bila sam u Letrovoj rekli su mi slicno..ljudi moji beba je toliko zivahna,aktivna ,prekrasna..srcekk kuca kao ludo..ja se nemogu pomiriti sa time evo ,raspuknuti cu se od tuge ;(


Tako mi je žao Viki. Kvragu oprostite ako će nekoga povrijediti što ću ovo reći, ali lakše bude kad samo dođe do spontanog i znaš da nije bilo pomoći... Ali živahna beba, srčeko, kao i kod Justme...
Nemam riječi, stvarno mi je žao Viki...

----------


## ljube555

> Tako mi je žao Viki. Kvragu oprostite ako će nekoga povrijediti što ću ovo reći, ali lakše bude kad samo dođe do spontanog i znaš da nije bilo pomoći... Ali živahna beba, srčeko, kao i kod Justme...
> Nemam riječi, stvarno mi je žao Viki...


Istina je... 

Meni nije doslo do spontanog a dok vratim sve bolje da to doslo prije nego vleklo se do 15tt .. i neki mi vrag nije dao mira i isla sam doma da poslusam srceko sa baby watcher i ono vise nije kucalo a kod dr.tek sam trebala ici za tjedan dana na kontrolu i sa sam to doma ne imala onda bi sigurno u toku tog tjedan do kontrole krenuo spontani...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Viki88

> Tako mi je žao Viki. Kvragu oprostite ako će nekoga povrijediti što ću ovo reći, ali lakše bude kad samo dođe do spontanog i znaš da nije bilo pomoći... Ali živahna beba, srčeko, kao i kod Justme...
> Nemam riječi, stvarno mi je žao Viki...


slazem se. kad sam mislila da nesto nije ok, mislila sam na taj ishod, da mozda beba stala sa razvojem, srceko mozda ne kuca.. ali ova agonija gledati svoje djetesce i znati da ga nikada mozda necu drzati u rukama  :Sad:

----------


## ljube555

> slazem se. kad sam mislila da nesto nije ok, mislila sam na taj ishod, da mozda beba stala sa razvojem, srceko mozda ne kuca.. ali ova agonija gledati svoje djetesce i znati da ga nikada mozda necu drzati u rukama


Bas citam po forumu, slucaji sa velikim NN da tripl.test pokaze se lose a amniocent.bude dobra ... Ja jos uvijek vjerujem da sve bude ok...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Viki88

> Bas citam po forumu, slucaji sa velikim NN da tripl.test pokaze se lose a amniocent.bude dobra ... Ja jos uvijek vjerujem da sve bude ok...
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


i ja sam nasla par slucajeva gdje je bilo ok, ali dr je rekao da su sanse 15-20% a to je punoo pre mala sansa

----------


## ljube555

> i ja sam nasla par slucajeva gdje je bilo ok, ali dr je rekao da su sanse 15-20% a to je punoo pre mala sansa


Koliko ti izmjerili u petrovoj jucer???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Chicha, kam si ti nestala??? Kako napreduje trudnoce, simptome????

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Viki88

> Koliko ti izmjerili u petrovoj jucer???
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


5,7mm

----------


## ljube555

> 5,7mm


Oni malo manje izmjerili neg.prije gin.

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Viki bas mi je zao sto sad ovo prolazis. Nemam rijeci... Sve sto kazem suvisno je. Molim se da ipak tih 20% prevlada

----------


## Viki88

> Viki bas mi je zao sto sad ovo prolazis. Nemam rijeci... Sve sto kazem suvisno je. Molim se da ipak tih 20% prevlada


hvla ti, ma jasno mi je ,nema se tu kaj komentirati.. prosla si sve znas kako je..
sve u svemu ako se ustanovi da je nesto lose neka se sve samo sto prije zavrsi

----------


## j-la

Viki, ne mogu zamisliti kroz šta sad prolazite, i ja se nadam da ćete biti u ovih 20 % pozitivne statistike  :Love: 
Jesu li bebi mjerili nosnu kost, je li vidljiva?
Traži sve dodatne pretrage, neka sve detaljno ispitaju.

----------


## Buncek

Uh Viki88. Jako mi je žao.

----------


## Buncek

Lista za 27.04.2019. 

 (Ne) čekalice    :Heart: 

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~ 35. dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~33. dc

Odbrojavalice

Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~16. dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~15. dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~12. dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~5. dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~2. dc

----------


## Viki88

> Viki, ne mogu zamisliti kroz šta sad prolazite, i ja se nadam da ćete biti u ovih 20 % pozitivne statistike 
> Jesu li bebi mjerili nosnu kost, je li vidljiva?
> Traži sve dodatne pretrage, neka sve detaljno ispitaju.


nosna kost je vidljiva , nije mjerila jer nije mogla na tom uvz mjeriti, ali je rekla da je vidljiva, i ja sam vidjela

----------


## ljube555

> nosna kost je vidljiva , nije mjerila jer nije mogla na tom uvz mjeriti, ali je rekla da je vidljiva, i ja sam vidjela


Kod down sindroma navodno ta kost nije vidljiva uopce da kao njej nema...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Viki malo sam citala isto dr forume, spominjali su neku pretragu krvi, te su spominjaki da cesto dodje do greske kod tog mjerenja.

----------


## justme409

I ono sto znam, moja poznanica je imala povecan taj nabor u trudnoci, ne znam koliko, i rodila je zdravog decka na kraju.
Sto ti je dalje na redu?

----------


## EmaG.

> Viki malo sam citala isto dr forume, spominjali su neku pretragu krvi, te su spominjaki da cesto dodje do greske kod tog mjerenja.


Na to i ja nailazim. Kažu da je razlika u vaginalnom i abdominalnom ultrazvuku i da nerijetko bude krivo, zato ljudi idu na nifty i slične testove, jer ti u pravilu može pokazati sve u redu i na kraju ispadne da nije. I obrnuto. 

Meni samo nije jasno zašto su mjerili tako rano. Viki i ja smo tu negdje po trudnoći i meni je doktor u srijedu rekao da odem nakon 13.5. na kombinirani probir, da je tad najsigurnije, jer prije može biti prerano i nejasno. A od 13. ulazim u 13. tjedan. Tako da pregled u 10. tjednu, pa čak i 11. za tako mali plod može biti velika razlika...

----------


## justme409

Nasla sam masu iskustava gdje su u 10tom tj vidjeli preveliki nn, a u pravo vrijeme kad se mjeri (najranije nakon 11tt) on je bio normalan. Viki, znam da je nama lako reci da se smiris... Ali nekako se uhvati za tu aktivnu bebicu sa dobrim otkucajima i dobrim drugim nalazima i druge pretrage pomalo. Pitala sam ovu curu bas za njeno iskustvo pa ti javim i to.

----------


## ljube555

> Na to i ja nailazim. Kažu da je razlika u vaginalnom i abdominalnom ultrazvuku i da nerijetko bude krivo, zato ljudi idu na nifty i slične testove, jer ti u pravilu može pokazati sve u redu i na kraju ispadne da nije. I obrnuto. 
> 
> Meni samo nije jasno zašto su mjerili tako rano. Viki i ja smo tu negdje po trudnoći i meni je doktor u srijedu rekao da odem nakon 13.5. na kombinirani probir, da je tad najsigurnije, jer prije može biti prerano i nejasno. A od 13. ulazim u 13. tjedan. Tako da pregled u 10. tjednu, pa čak i 11. za tako mali plod može biti velika razlika...


To i ja citam da to prerano napravljeno vecinom nakon 12tt i nesto radi se

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Viki88

> To i ja citam da to prerano napravljeno vecinom nakon 12tt i nesto radi se
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


da i trebala sam ici tek 9.5 na kombinirani probir jer prije nema smisla ali ni u ovim tjednima nesmije biti toliki.. i ne kuzim kako mi oni mogu povecati tjedne na uvz po velicini bebe jer nema sanse da sam trudna po njihovom danas 11+6, mogu biti najvise trudna 10+6 danas, po Ovulaciji gledano a i po zadnjem uvz

----------


## Viki88

ali do 12 ,13 tt nuhalni jos raste onda pada tako da u svakom slucaju nije dobro ..nije  :Sad:

----------


## justme409

Viki sto ti je sad dalje ciniti?

----------


## ljube555

> da i trebala sam ici tek 9.5 na kombinirani probir jer prije nema smisla ali ni u ovim tjednima nesmije biti toliki.. i ne kuzim kako mi oni mogu povecati tjedne na uvz po velicini bebe jer nema sanse da sam trudna po njihovom danas 11+6, mogu biti najvise trudna 10+6 danas, po Ovulaciji gledano a i po zadnjem uvz


Mozda toliko beba veca pa oni gledaju po velicinu bebe

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## j-la

Viki, dobro je što se vidjela nosna kost, znači da je manja mogućnost kromozomske greške.
Nn je povećan i kod srčanih grešaka, tako da je najbolje uraditi sve što se može od pretraga.
Moj doktor me i sa normalnim nuhalnim slao na amniocentezu (radi godina), jer smatra da nije najpouzdaniji. 
Vibram da sve bude dobro ~~~~

----------


## Buncek

Lista za 27.04.2019. 

(Ne) čekalice   :Heart:   :Heart: 

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~ 36. dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~34. dc

Odbrojavalice

Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~17. dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~16. dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~13. dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~6. dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~3. dc

----------


## Viki88

> Viki, dobro je što se vidjela nosna kost, znači da je manja mogućnost kromozomske greške.
> Nn je povećan i kod srčanih grešaka, tako da je najbolje uraditi sve što se može od pretraga.
> Moj doktor me i sa normalnim nuhalnim slao na amniocentezu (radi godina), jer smatra da nije najpouzdaniji. 
> Vibram da sve bude dobro ~~~~


ali tamo ksd smo gledali i ja sam vidjela mali mali nosic ,a sad kad na slici gledam ga ne vidim ,ali tamo smo i dokt i ja vidjele maali nosic  :Sad:

----------


## ljube555

> ali tamo ksd smo gledali i ja sam vidjela mali mali nosic ,a sad kad na slici gledam ga ne vidim ,ali tamo smo i dokt i ja vidjele maali nosic


Mozda u toj sekundi pođaknula se beba i odmah druga slika ispadne

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> ali tamo ksd smo gledali i ja sam vidjela mali mali nosic ,a sad kad na slici gledam ga ne vidim ,ali tamo smo i dokt i ja vidjele maali nosic


Sutra ides u bolnicu na dog.ili??? 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Viki88

da sutra u jutro

----------


## j-la

> ali tamo ksd smo gledali i ja sam vidjela mali mali nosic ,a sad kad na slici gledam ga ne vidim ,ali tamo smo i dokt i ja vidjele maali nosic


Sad da uzmem snimke mojih cura, ne bi ti znala naći nosnu kost. Kod dr sam sve vidjela jer mi je i on govorio, npr, tu nam je nosna kost, tu je bubreg i sl.
Ako ne znaš čitati UZ, nemoj se time opterećivati.
Sretno sutra  :Kiss:

----------


## justme409

Javi nam se sutra obavezno! A za sliku, svaku sekundu se drugacija slika vidi, bitno da ste tamo vidjeli.

----------


## sarasvati

Viki, a razmišljaš li o neinvazivnim testovima? Žao mi što prolaziš kroz ovaj strah. Još stigneš sve obaviti.

----------


## ljube555

Viki, sretno sutra!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Viki88

hvala svima,javiti cu se.
sarasvati pa ne razmisljam kad su me narucili na cvs, mislim da je to najpouzdaniji test..

----------


## Buncek

Lista za 29.04.2019. 

(Ne) čekalice   

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~ 37. dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~35. dc

Odbrojavalice

Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~18. dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~17. dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~14. dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~7. dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~4. dc

----------


## Buncek

Viki sretno!

----------


## Himalaya

Bok cure, pridružila bih se na odbrojavanju. Danas mi je 29. dan ciklusa. O je bila 16.04. te bih po tome trebala dobiti sutra ili prekosutra. Inače imam redovite, ali produžene cikluse 30 - 40 dana. Nadam se da će sve biti ok Viki.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Viki, nadamo se svi skupa s tobom ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Viki88

cure nisam nista pametnija, samo mi je napravio uvz i rekao da je nuhalni 4.7 ,nista dr. rekao je da do cvs-a nista nemozemo znati.

----------


## ljube555

> Bok cure, pridružila bih se na odbrojavanju. Danas mi je 29. dan ciklusa. O je bila 16.04. te bih po tome trebala dobiti sutra ili prekosutra. Inače imam redovite, ali produžene cikluse 30 - 40 dana. Nadam se da će sve biti ok Viki.


Dobro dosla[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Himalaya

1. dan ciklusa  :Undecided:  Odbrojavanje od početaka za prvi put na ovoj temi

----------


## justme409

Pa svakim uvz sve manje i manje...

----------


## Viki88

istina ali koliko dobro mjere, ovaj dr je samo pogledao izmjerio i to je to.. nije vrtio trazio veci nabor i sl kako je radio dr na privatnom uvz. bojim se i ponadati da se zbilja smanjuje

----------


## justme409

Viki skroz te razumijem. I ja sam tip koji radje se pripremi na najgore pa se iznenadi s dobrom opcijom nego da se tjesim i onda razocaram, kada se radi o meni...
Al se za tebe nadam i molim i dalje da ce se promjeniti situacija i da cemo se uskoro veseliti

----------


## EmaG.

Viki, a kad je cvs?

----------


## Viki88

tako je radije se spremim na najgore.cvs je iduci utorak naravno ako prezivi beba do tada

----------


## EmaG.

Držimo fige da bebač bude ok do utorka i da nas sve obraduje s dobrim vijestima. 
Drži se Viki, ovo iščekivanje je grozno, ali tu smo kad god želiš nešto podijeliti s nama ili se samo izjadati  :grouphug:

----------


## Buncek

Lista za 30.04.2019. 

(Ne) čekalice  :Heart: 

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~ 38. dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~36. dc

Odbrojavalice

Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~19. dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~18. dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~15. dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~8. dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~5. dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~2. dc

----------


## ljube555

> Lista za 30.04.2019. 
> 
> (Ne) čekalice [emoji813]
> 
> angie_88~~~~~~~~~~ 38. dc
> Andydea123~~~~~~~~~36. dc
> 
> Odbrojavalice
> 
> ...


Koliko ti traje ciklus??? Dal ces raditi test ili????

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Buncek

Ljube necu jos radit. Traje 24-26 dana. Nisam ovaj mjesec nesto napeta, imam osjecaj da nista od toga. Imali smo odnos samo 11 DC, a ja mislim da je ovulacija bila 13 DC. Ako ne dodje do iduceg tjedna onda cu radit.

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube necu jos radit. Traje 24-26 dana. Nisam ovaj mjesec nesto napeta, imam osjecaj da nista od toga. Imali smo odnos samo 11 DC, a ja mislim da je ovulacija bila 13 DC. Ako ne dodje do iduceg tjedna onda cu radit.


Pa to je dobar dc za zacece, sperm .zive od 3do5 dana cak neki...

Ja sam pokrila 7, 9, 10,12dc a O bila ili 12ili 13dc... Pa opet ne vjerujem i ne nadam se nicemu... Ja odlucila da necu test raditi jedino ako mi bude dosta kasnilo onda da...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Buncek

A da, nikad ne znas... ima sanse, al me nekak ne pere uzbudjenje. Valjda takva faza... Bas sam nekak melankolicna.

----------


## Viki88

> A da, nikad ne znas... ima sanse, al me nekak ne pere uzbudjenje. Valjda takva faza... Bas sam nekak melankolicna.


tada se najbolje prima  :Very Happy:

----------


## ljube555

> tada se najbolje prima


Nekome da a nekome ne... Ja u zadnje trudnoci nakon poroda imala jedan odnos i primilo se , jedino znam da to bilo negdje blizu sedmog tjedna nakon poroda i tad jos nisam ni prvu M dobila..i taj jedini odnos bio i muz otisao u njemacku... A sada nece i nece i nece

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## EmaG.

> Nekome da a nekome ne... Ja u zadnje trudnoci nakon poroda imala jedan odnos i primilo se , jedino znam da to bilo negdje blizu sedmog tjedna nakon poroda i tad jos nisam ni prvu M dobila..i taj jedini odnos bio i muz otisao u njemacku... A sada nece i nece i nece
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Da, ali tad nisi očekivala, nisi planirala trudnoću, bila si opuštena... i onda se primilo... znam i sama kak je teško opustiti se kad iščekuješ svaki dan prvo ovulaciju pa onda (ne)mengu, ali meni je isto oba puta uspjelo tek kad iskreno nisam planirala da će se dogoditi taj mjesec i prebacila misli na nešto drugo i eto ga... iznenadilo :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

Jutro svima, ajme meni takav pad imuniteta da je to koma..temp.zacepljen nos ,boli grlo...a jucer pa sam prolezala pola dana kakve sam grcevi imala nakon toga i bol u zeludcu...jos plus i zatvor imam...danas imam grcevi ali puno blazi nego jucer...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Buncek

Lista za 1.5.2019. 

(Ne) čekalice  :Heart:   :Heart: 

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~ 39. dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~37. dc

Odbrojavalice

Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~20. dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~19. dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~16. dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~9. dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~6. dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~3. dc

Novi mjesec, nove pobjede  :Smile:

----------


## Buncek

Ema, nekak mi je postalo svejedno, bar trenutno. Kad pomislim sto me sve ceka s jos jednim dijetetom... pitam se sto mi to treba. Imam super klinca, koji je i zdrav i zadovoljan, a zna biti i dana kad je bas naporan. No ipak od pocetka godine sam procitala vec 4-5 knjiga i imamo i muz i ja bar nesto vremena za sebe. Biti cu sretna ako dodje i druga beba, ali se preispitujem da li je ona presudna za moju srecu ili bih bila zadovoljna sa jednim malcem.

----------


## EmaG.

> Ema, nekak mi je postalo svejedno, bar trenutno. Kad pomislim sto me sve ceka s jos jednim dijetetom... pitam se sto mi to treba. Imam super klinca, koji je i zdrav i zadovoljan, a zna biti i dana kad je bas naporan. No ipak od pocetka godine sam procitala vec 4-5 knjiga i imamo i muz i ja bar nesto vremena za sebe. Biti cu sretna ako dodje i druga beba, ali se preispitujem da li je ona presudna za moju srecu ili bih bila zadovoljna sa jednim malcem.


Mislim da je to kaj ti pričaš realno i normalno. Znam nekoliko parova koji su se odlučili na drugo i treće dijete jer se ´mora´, ´podrazumijeva´ i onda nema natrag. Zdravo je tako kritično propitati jel ja to stvarno želim. Ali se recimo meni dogodila mala kratka panika kad sam saznala da sam trudna, a radili smo na tome, htjeli smo to, želimo djecu, ali nakon što smo 12 godina nas dvoje i sad odjednom dolazi još netko i sve se mijenja i oprala me panika kaj je to meni trebalo  :Smile:  Ali jako brzo je prošlo, mislim da je normalno imati takve misli.
Jel vi već dugo radite na bebi? Imate neke probleme? Sori, mislim da sam propustila negdje tvoju priču ako si pisala

----------


## Viki88

> Ema, nekak mi je postalo svejedno, bar trenutno. Kad pomislim sto me sve ceka s jos jednim dijetetom... pitam se sto mi to treba. Imam super klinca, koji je i zdrav i zadovoljan, a zna biti i dana kad je bas naporan. No ipak od pocetka godine sam procitala vec 4-5 knjiga i imamo i muz i ja bar nesto vremena za sebe. Biti cu sretna ako dodje i druga beba, ali se preispitujem da li je ona presudna za moju srecu ili bih bila zadovoljna sa jednim malcem.


totalno te kuzim, tako je i meni ponekad u glavi, uhvati me frka kako sa 2 djece ali opet ne zelim da mi elena odrasta sama nikako.. ja imam brata i nismo se uvijek slagali ali sada drago sto nisam jedinica.. uskoro cu postati i tetka ,di ces vece radosti

----------


## EmaG.

> totalno te kuzim, tako je i meni ponekad u glavi, uhvati me frka kako sa 2 djece ali opet ne zelim da mi elena odrasta sama nikako.. ja imam brata i nismo se uvijek slagali ali sada drago sto nisam jedinica.. uskoro cu postati i tetka ,di ces vece radosti


Ja sam jedinica i sve bi dala za brata ili sestru. Rekla sam mami i tati, ako ikad dođete i priznate da imate negdje dijete za koje nismo znali, nemojte misliti da ću se ja ljutiti, bit ću najsretnija na svijetu :Laughing:  Ja se još nadam da će me iznenaditi hahaha

----------


## Viki88

> Ja sam jedinica i sve bi dala za brata ili sestru. Rekla sam mami i tati, ako ikad dođete i priznate da imate negdje dijete za koje nismo znali, nemojte misliti da ću se ja ljutiti, bit ću najsretnija na svijetu Ja se još nadam da će me iznenaditi hahaha


o tome ti ja pricam. moj muz je jedinac i tocno se to kuzi na njemu, nezna dijeliti,nema to u sebi

----------


## Buncek

Sa prvim sam brzo ostala trudna, a i drugi put. Mislim da nemamo nikakvih problema, ali ipak je bio taj spontani. Tako da tko zna... Nadam se da ce se uhvatiti opet kad tad i da nece opet biti problema. Da sam uspjesno iznijela trudnocu bila bi razlika oko dve i pol godine.... sreca u nesreci je da cu se dulje moci vise posvetiti prvom djetetu. Na trece se necemo odluciti sigurno. Nema neke velike priče kod mene. Dojila sam malog dosta dugo i nakon sto sam prestala kao da je splasnula nesto ta zelja za drugom bebom. Jeste cule ikad za tako nesto?

----------


## j-la

Kod nas se nekako podrazumijevalo da ćemo imati dvoje djece, valjda jer smo oboje djeca iz porodica gdje je bilo dvoje djece.
Prvu smo zaceli iz prve, znam datum kad sam ofulala plodne dane. Bila je komplikovana beba, nije spavala do 2.5 godine, tada nismo ni pomišljali na drugo.
Čim smo se vratili u  normalu, počeli smo razmišljati o drugom, ali se kod mene nešto svega izdesavalo pa smo morali pričekati.
Kad je N. bilo 4.5, skontamo da nam je krajnje vrijeme početi s poslom za drugo. Najviše me poguralo to što je, nakon sahrane moje kolegice rekla, hoću da mi rodiš sestru ili brata da ne budem sama kad vi umrete. 
Buncek, kad je počela spavati, manje zezati sa jelom i kad smo pregurali sve njene vrtićke bolesti, i kod nas se nekako izgubila želja za to drugo. Taman smo počeli uživati.
Onda me ta njena rečenica pogodila, jer tad je stvarno bila mala a razmišljala je o tome. 
Za drugo nam je trebalo 7 mjeseci pokušavanja. Kad smo već odustali, jer nam je dosadilo seks radi reprodukcije svaki drugi dan, ostala sam trudna.
Imala sam i u toku trudnoće te neke epizode, jadna moja N. neće biti jedinica, sad ćemo joj uzeti uživanje, pa se rodila K. Sad kad njih dvije vidim zajedno, zaboravim na sve to što sam razmišljala. K. je sad 4.5 mjeseca i nema te stvari na svijetu koja je može nasmijati kao što to radi N.  :Heart:

----------


## Viki88

> Kod nas se nekako podrazumijevalo da ćemo imati dvoje djece, valjda jer smo oboje djeca iz porodica gdje je bilo dvoje djece.
> Prvu smo zaceli iz prve, znam datum kad sam ofulala plodne dane. Bila je komplikovana beba, nije spavala do 2.5 godine, tada nismo ni pomišljali na drugo.
> Čim smo se vratili u  normalu, počeli smo razmišljati o drugom, ali se kod mene nešto svega izdesavalo pa smo morali pričekati.
> Kad je N. bilo 4.5, skontamo da nam je krajnje vrijeme početi s poslom za drugo. Najviše me poguralo to što je, nakon sahrane moje kolegice rekla, hoću da mi rodiš sestru ili brata da ne budem sama kad vi umrete. 
> Buncek, kad je počela spavati, manje zezati sa jelom i kad smo pregurali sve njene vrtićke bolesti, i kod nas se nekako izgubila želja za to drugo. Taman smo počeli uživati.
> Onda me ta njena rečenica pogodila, jer tad je stvarno bila mala a razmišljala je o tome. 
> Za drugo nam je trebalo 7 mjeseci pokušavanja. Kad smo već odustali, jer nam je dosadilo seks radi reprodukcije svaki drugi dan, ostala sam trudna.
> Imala sam i u toku trudnoće te neke epizode, jadna moja N. neće biti jedinica, sad ćemo joj uzeti uživanje, pa se rodila K. Sad kad njih dvije vidim zajedno, zaboravim na sve to što sam razmišljala. K. je sad 4.5 mjeseca i nema te stvari na svijetu koja je može nasmijati kao što to radi N.


ovo je predivno, za to se zivi.. mi smo rekli da zelimo.da nam djeca budu 3 godine razlike i sad bi bilo tocno toliko da je beba zdrava.. bas me to rastuzi i frustrira jer smo i na ovo skoro godinu dana cekali i sad se to desi.. bas sam tjeskobna i tuzna ali borim se zbog malene da me takvu ne vidi.. cesto me pita jesam bracu vodila doktoru i dali je lzdravio  :Sad:  . neznam tesko cu to prezivjeti

----------


## ljube555

Ja imam cetvero i ne bi njih mijenjala ni za nista na svima... U peti trudnoci od pocetka bili trojkice tu me malo ulovio strah kako cu i kako cu to iznositi.. dok jedno srceko stalo bila tuga velika, dok stalo drugo srceko tuga bila uzasno, ali sam boga molila da mi ostavi bar jednu bebu... Sa 15tt i tu trecu bebu bog uzeo sebi , tad je sok tuga a bol mozete pretpostaviti... Prva tri mjeseca sam mislila da cu zavrsiti na psihiatr.posto mi beba iz glave nije izlazila... I dan danas mislim na svog andela i samo znam da imao(la) sada 4mjeseca ...ali zivot ide dalje i zelja za bebom postala jos jaca i nema veze da je to peta beba... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Viki88

ma uzas to ni neznas koja je to tuga dok to ne prođeš.. znaci meni je ovo najtezi period u zivotu a stvarno sam prosla sito i reseto do sada, nije me bas zivot nesto mazio ali nista ne boli kao "gubitak" djeteta

----------


## j-la

Viki, od srca se nadam da će nalaz doći dobar, te da ti ostatak trudnoće bude dosadan  :Love:

----------


## Viki88

vjeruj mi ako i bude kojim cudom dobar ostatak trudnoce ce mi biti napet i u brizi do kraja. a imala sam.takve planove ,misila sam stvarno uzivati u ovoj trudnoci.

----------


## Buncek

Žao mi je Viki, nadam se da ce sve biti na kraju ok  :Sad:

----------


## Buncek

Lista za 2.5.2019. 

(Ne) čekalice   :Heart:   :Heart: 

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~ 40. dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~38. dc

Odbrojavalice

Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~21. dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~20. dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~17. dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~10. dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~7. dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~4. dc

----------


## Riri92

Evo i mene tu s vama od sada, odlučili smo ići na bebu.  :Smile:  Buncek, kad budeš sutra radila novu listu, meni možeš pisati 2.dc.

----------


## ljube555

> Evo i mene tu s vama od sada, odlučili smo ići na bebu.  Buncek, kad budeš sutra radila novu listu, meni možeš pisati 2.dc.


Dobro dosla[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Riri92

> Dobro dosla[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Hvala!  :Kiss:

----------


## ljube555

> Lista za 2.5.2019. 
> 
> (Ne) čekalice  [emoji813] [emoji813]
> 
> angie_88~~~~~~~~~~ 40. dc
> Andydea123~~~~~~~~~38. dc
> 
> Odbrojavalice
> 
> ...


Draga, dal sta osjecas dolazak M ili T???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Hvala!


Koliko dugo pokusavate ili tek ste poceli???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Trudnice, kako osjecate se????

Nestala nama nekam Chicha

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Riri92

> Koliko dugo pokusavate ili tek ste poceli???
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Tek počinjemo. Prije 3 mjeseca je bio slučajni plusić, ali bila je biokemijska. Poslije toga smo se čuvali jer sam ja htjela da mi prvo prođe svadba, a uskoro će i proći pa smo spremni.  :Smile:

----------


## EmaG.

> Tek počinjemo. Prije 3 mjeseca je bio slučajni plusić, ali bila je biokemijska. Poslije toga smo se čuvali jer sam ja htjela da mi prvo prođe svadba, a uskoro će i proći pa smo spremni.


O pa onda Riri dobro došla i što prije ošla :Smile:

----------


## Riri92

Hvala Ema!  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

> O pa onda Riri dobro došla i što prije ošla


Ema, kad imas kontrolu i uzv??? Kako osjecas se??? 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

> Lista za 2.5.2019. 
> 
> (Ne) čekalice   
> 
> angie_88~~~~~~~~~~ 40. dc
> Andydea123~~~~~~~~~38. dc
> 
> Odbrojavalice
> 
> ...


A angie, andydea?

----------


## Buncek

Lista za 3.5.2019. 

(Ne) čekalice    :Heart:   :Heart: 

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~ 41. dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~39. dc

Odbrojavalice

Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~22. dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~21. dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~18. dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~11. dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~8. dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~5. dc
Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~~2. dc

----------


## Buncek

Ljube, nikaj jos ne osjecam. Ni M ni T. Mislim da nista od T, vec bi se trebala osjecati da se nekaj primilo. A kak se ti osjecas?

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube, nikaj jos ne osjecam. Ni M ni T. Mislim da nista od T, vec bi se trebala osjecati da se nekaj primilo. A kak se ti osjecas?


Ah nista ni kod mene... T definitivno nece biti umam takav osjecaj a M ce doci naravno samo neznam kad... Posto mi nakon kiretaze pobrkali se ciklus od 25 do 30dana... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube, nikaj jos ne osjecam. Ni M ni T. Mislim da nista od T, vec bi se trebala osjecati da se nekaj primilo. A kak se ti osjecas?


A test ces raditi ???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## EmaG.

> Ema, kad imas kontrolu i uzv??? Kako osjecas se??? 
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Osjećam se ok, malo ima simptoma, malo nema, ali to je sad 11. tjedan i približava se kraj prvog tromjesečja...
Kombinirani bi trebala poslije 13.5., ali sve mi se čini da ću ići sljedeći tjedan

----------


## Viki88

di ides na kombinirani? to se moras naruciti znas? ja sam u Vg narucena za iduci cetvrtak.. u petrovoj se ne narucuje ali oni ne rade kombinirani nego triple test

----------


## EmaG.

Pa evo prvi glas. Moj ginić mi reko da samo dođem u Vinogradsku (čini mi se) ili Petrovu (rekla sam da ću tamo pa smo o tome samo pričali) i da ne treba naručivanje, nego se dođe, izvadi krv i čeka pretraga. 

O bože nekad se osjećam tako neupućeno, ali kad sam toliko svaki novi pregled iznenađena da je sve ok i da smo do tu dogurali, da se ne raspitam na vrijeme o svemu...

----------


## ljube555

> di ides na kombinirani? to se moras naruciti znas? ja sam u Vg narucena za iduci cetvrtak.. u petrovoj se ne narucuje ali oni ne rade kombinirani nego triple test


Viki draga, kako si ti???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Buncek

Ljube, necu jos raditi test. Ak do srijede ne dodje budem onda razmisljala o testu.

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube, necu jos raditi test. Ak do srijede ne dodje budem onda razmisljala o testu.


Ja odlucila da definitivno necu raditi test... Zao mi bacati novac bez veze

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Chicha, gdje si ,??? Kako si???? Kako napreduje trudnoca???? 

Javii se [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube, necu jos raditi test. Ak do srijede ne dodje budem onda razmisljala o testu.


Poslala sam ti PP

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Buncek

Odgovorila sam ti

----------


## Buncek

Lista za 4.5.2019. 

(Ne) čekalice    :Heart:   :Heart: 

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~ 42. dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~40. dc

Odbrojavalice

Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~23. dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~22. dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~19. dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~12. dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~9. dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~4. dc
Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3. dc

----------


## ljube555

> Lista za 4.5.2019. 
> 
> (Ne) čekalice   [emoji813] [emoji813]
> 
> angie_88~~~~~~~~~~ 42. dc
> Andydea123~~~~~~~~~40. dc
> 
> Odbrojavalice
> 
> ...


Bas lijepo viditi tako dugu listu koliko nas ima... Cure pisite [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Ja cekam... Nekako se pokusavam ne nadati se posto bi ovo trebao biti ciklus sa jajnika koji nema jajovod. Prosli mj simptomi pmsa su realno poceli jako kasno. Ovaj mi ciklus hormoni luduju. Prsa pocela boliti 2 dana nakon ovulacije, u maternici neki cudni osjecaj, trnci, pritisak... Pa me malo zbunjuje ta navala hormona koja je pocela prerano u oba slucaja.

----------


## Viki88

> Ja cekam... Nekako se pokusavam ne nadati se posto bi ovo trebao biti ciklus sa jajnika koji nema jajovod. Prosli mj simptomi pmsa su realno poceli jako kasno. Ovaj mi ciklus hormoni luduju. Prsa pocela boliti 2 dana nakon ovulacije, u maternici neki cudni osjecaj, trnci, pritisak... Pa me malo zbunjuje ta navala hormona koja je pocela prerano u oba slucaja.


justme ja sam.se jednostavno drugacije osjecala taj mjesec kada sam ostala trudna.. bili smo na bazenima.par dana nakon ovulacije i tako su me cudno jajnici bolili i tako mi je neki iscjedak tekuci izlazio cijelo vrijeme taj dan.. jednostavno mi je nesto govorilo da je to to.
drzim ti fige da se ipak uhvatilo  :Very Happy:

----------


## justme409

Bilo bi to moja treca sreca i cudo.
Biti cete prvi obavjesteni naravno hahaha

----------


## Viki88

> Bilo bi to moja treca sreca i cudo.
> Biti cete prvi obavjesteni naravno hahaha


ja ti iskreno i od svega srca zelim velikii + uskoro.. zasluzili ste.

----------


## justme409

Nadam se i za sebe i za tebe
 I sve druge cure tu ❤️

----------


## Buncek

Lista za 5.5.2019. 

(Ne) čekalice    :Heart:   :Heart: 

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~ 42. dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~41. dc

Odbrojavalice

Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~24. dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~23. dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~20. dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~13. dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~10. dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~5. dc
Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4. dc

----------


## Viki88

> Nadam se i za sebe i za tebe
>  I sve druge cure tu ❤️


hvala ti , meni se blizi utorak i CVS i lagano me hvata panika  :Shock:

----------


## ljube555

> hvala ti , meni se blizi utorak i CVS i lagano me hvata panika


Draga ja ti drzim palcevi ...ali ja vjerujem da bude sve uredu.... Zasto bi bilo sve jednostavno dok moze biti i komplicirano... Ali sada ces to obaviti i uzivati ces do kraja trudnoci.... 

Samo kaj jos cekanje nalaza izludit ce te...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Cure, kako ste???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Evo i mene malo. 
Riri, dobrodosla i sretno! 

Viki, drzi se, jedva cekam da nam se javis, i dalje vibram i nadam se pozitivnom ishodu.

JustMe, drzim fige da se nesto skuha pod tom navalom hormonceka!

Ljube i Buncek svaka vam cast na samokontroli. Ja si narucila s ebaya jer me inace kosta ta moja ovisnost trazenja sjene... 

Nadam se da ste svi dobro, i da ste pozitivni i nabrijani.
Evo mm i ja u Petak bili na VV. Moram kod svog gina obaviti jos neke briseve, i traziti uputnicu za hormone za sljedeci ciklus. I u Petrovu moramo oboje vaditi krv i markere. Rekla je dr. da ako brisevi budu uredni idemo na hsg i onda cemo vidjeti dalje. Ako su jajovodi oke da bi prvo probali s insemenacijom.
I da, bila sam 8dc a folikuli 22mm i 19mm. Bas sam se sokirala. Jucer i danas osjecam dole nekakvo komesanje i eto danas uhvatila peak na lh. 
Tako da eto pokrenuli smo se napokon i namocili prst u mpo vode ali nismo jos konkretno startali. Dr je potvrdila da je od muza sgram "za medalju" tako da smo barem njega kao uzrok eliminirali. 

Malo su turobni ovi kisni dani, ali ako nista bar su dobri za pokrivanje hehe!

----------


## Riri92

Jagodice hvala.  :Smile: 

Viki sretno! 

Jeste vi radile sve ove pretrage koje se preporučuju prije trudnoće? Mislim na ove što pišu gore pod važnim temama. Ne znam koliko riskiramo ako idemo bez njih na bebu, a opet nemam nikakvih zdravstvenih problema pa da mi je nekad palo na pamet ići na sve te pretrage.  :Confused:

----------


## justme409

Ja sam od gin dobila samo briseve i vadjenje krvi za onu bolest zgrusavanja (da me ubijes nikako se sjetiti imena). Nakon spontanog briseve samo, nakon vanmatericne krv i briseve.
Po meni briseve bi bilo dobro napraviti prije planiranja definitivno. A za ostalo ne znam.

----------


## ljube555

Ja sam napravila glupost i radila popoldne test osjetljivost 25ml i naravno negativan je..pomirila se sa time idemo u novi pobjede cim dode M

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ljube, kolko ti traju ciklusi? Uvijek postoji mogucnost da je rano. A sve je to "car" pokusavanja. Svi ti testovi, sekirancije, razrocaranja, sve je to dio puta. Jednog dana ce se isplatiti

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube, kolko ti traju ciklusi? Uvijek postoji mogucnost da je rano. A sve je to "car" pokusavanja. Svi ti testovi, sekirancije, razrocaranja, sve je to dio puta. Jednog dana ce se isplatiti


Danas ili 9dno ili 10ili 11dno ..definitivno... Ako gledam po iscjedku u toku ciklusa toga najvise bilo 12dc a 13dc vec promjenio se  i nije bio vise tako rastezljivi i prozirni kao bjelanjak vec postao mutan 13dc.. pa pretpostavljam da O bila tu negdje... Test osjetljivost 25ml pa mozda preraro a prije da opet nista od toga...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

I dalje je nemoguce otkriti trudnocu tako rano. Pricekaj m. Znam da je tesko i izludjujuce cekati hahahaa. I mene bome ovaj potouno drugaciji pms od proslog muci. Ali moramo. Ako i ne bude pozitivan pocssti se s necim sto ne smijes ako si trudna  :Smile:  da ti lakse padne.

----------


## ljube555

> I dalje je nemoguce otkriti trudnocu tako rano. Pricekaj m. Znam da je tesko i izludjujuce cekati hahahaa. I mene bome ovaj potouno drugaciji pms od proslog muci. Ali moramo. Ako i ne bude pozitivan pocssti se s necim sto ne smijes ako si trudna  da ti lakse padne.


Ja bas osjecam se posebno ovaj ciklus...iscjedak pojacan gusto bijeli vise vodenasti ,cerviks visoko...i jos puno puno toga...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Ovo s osjecajem me zaintrigiralo najvise. Sretno. Strpi se jos 5 dana pa vidi. Drzim fige

----------


## ljube555

> Ovo s osjecajem me zaintrigiralo najvise. Sretno. Strpi se jos 5 dana pa vidi. Drzim fige


Hvala draga...tebi takoder od sveg srca

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Meni jos 7 dana. Ufff. Bas sam htjela ovaj mjesec opusteno i bez ocekivanja, a onda odjednom simptomi pmsa/rane trudnoce odmah nakon ovulacije. Bas me to iznenadilo. Plus sve suprotno skoro od proslog mjeseca hahaha

----------


## ljube555

> Meni jos 7 dana. Ufff. Bas sam htjela ovaj mjesec opusteno i bez ocekivanja, a onda odjednom simptomi pmsa/rane trudnoce odmah nakon ovulacije. Bas me to iznenadilo. Plus sve suprotno skoro od proslog mjeseca hahaha


To i ja kazem...sve isto kako ti pises i kod mene

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Buncek

Lista za 6.5.2019. 

(Ne) čekalice   

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~ 43. dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~42. dc

Odbrojavalice

Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~25. dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~24. dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~21. dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~14. dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~11. dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~6. dc
Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5. dc

----------


## Himalaya

Cure, kad se počnu upotrebljavati lh trakice? Danas mi je 6. dan ciklusa, a ciklusi su mi inače produženi 30 - 40 dana. Razmišljala sam da počnem ih koristiti oko 10. dana ciklusa. Mislite li da je to ok? Hvala

----------


## ljube555

> Cure, kad se počnu upotrebljavati lh trakice? Danas mi je 6. dan ciklusa, a ciklusi su mi inače produženi 30 - 40 dana. Razmišljala sam da počnem ih koristiti oko 10. dana ciklusa. Mislite li da je to ok? Hvala


Mozes...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## EmaG.

> Cure, kad se počnu upotrebljavati lh trakice? Danas mi je 6. dan ciklusa, a ciklusi su mi inače produženi 30 - 40 dana. Razmišljala sam da počnem ih koristiti oko 10. dana ciklusa. Mislite li da je to ok? Hvala


Ako su ti produženi ciklusi, onda možeš i tek 14-15 dan početi. Meni su ciklusi bili oko 32 dana i ja bi kretala tako 12-13 dan i uvijek bi mi peak bio tek oko 18-19 dana.
Sretno!

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Meni su ciklusi oko 28 dana, peak hvatam negdje 10-11dc tako da ti je cak mozda i rano od 10dc ali ako imas dosta, pisni po jednu poslijepodne pa kad krene tamniti mozes i po dvije. Ja tocno osjetim evo danas vec treci dan dole nadutost i pritisak. Pa zakljucujem da je taj osjecaj prisutan prije same O odn. prije pucanja folikula.

Ljube, meni pred O sluz prede iz rastezljive u vodenastu i rijetku, a prijateljica mi je rekla da je na sam dan ovulacije suha. I kod sebe sam primjetila da imam par suhih dana i onda prije M opet krene rastezljiva sluz. 

Dobro jutro svima!

----------


## Andydea123

Jutro cure!nisam se prosli mjesec javljala,imala sam puno obaveza. uglavnom,prosli cikus sam dobila M 24.dc (kod gin O utvrdena na 10.dc). Sada sam trenutno na 19.dc tako da mozete korigirati listu.  inace,vadila sam testosteron i free testosteron i danas sam isla kod gin po nalaze i sve je ok. malo smo pricali,nije me pregledavao nego me narucio 2-3 dana nakon M da pokusa tempirati O prema UZV-u. rekao mi je da se nista ne brinem jer mozda i ne stigne M (rekao je da ce drzati fige da ne stigne M i da se svakako vidimo). od simptoma ovaj mjesec imam jaku nadutost,vjetrove,grudi su mi na dodir bolne i malo su punije. prosli mjesec me M iznenadila 3 dana prije i nisam imala nikakvih simptoma,nikakvih. ipak,ne nadam se previse. 
viki88 drzim fige da je sve ok.

----------


## ljube555

> Meni su ciklusi oko 28 dana, peak hvatam negdje 10-11dc tako da ti je cak mozda i rano od 10dc ali ako imas dosta, pisni po jednu poslijepodne pa kad krene tamniti mozes i po dvije. Ja tocno osjetim evo danas vec treci dan dole nadutost i pritisak. Pa zakljucujem da je taj osjecaj prisutan prije same O odn. prije pucanja folikula.
> 
> Ljube, meni pred O sluz prede iz rastezljive u vodenastu i rijetku, a prijateljica mi je rekla da je na sam dan ovulacije suha. I kod sebe sam primjetila da imam par suhih dana i onda prije M opet krene rastezljiva sluz. 
> 
> Dobro jutro svima!


Ja sam prije M uvijek suha...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Ma ja inace ne nadam se nicemu uopce... 

Bar smo sve pokrili i bilo sluzi ko u prici i opet ni to nista nije pomoglo...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Himalaya

Odlučila sam da se neću više opterećivati sa sluzi toliko jer se osjećam poprilično glupo iz mjeseca u mjesec proučavajući je kući na wc-u, kod roditelja, na poslu, prijatelja...stalno čekam tu sluz koja je samo jedan dan u ciklusu izrazito gusta, ljepljiva, obilna i prozirna. Često kao da u jednom komadu "izađe van", većinom "izađe" kad se brišem nakon mokrenja. Nakon te obilne sluzi par dana imam tragove sluzi i zatim rijetki bijeli iscjedak koji traje dan/dva prije M. Ta dva dana max prije M sam suha ko barut. Ginekolog mi je rekao da je najvjerojatnije ovulacija taj dan kad mi je sluz najobilnija ili dan nakon. Sve dane ovulacije imam bolove najčešće i lijevo i desno te zatvor i razdražljivost. Grudi su mi bolne, ali to ovisi i o stimulaciji bradavica tijekom odnosa. Ovo će biti prvi mjesec da koristim trakice, za 10 dana sam naručena na humanu. Ugl. hvala cure na savjetima i sretno svima!

----------


## justme409

Meni se cini da je meni sluz obilnije prije i poslije o hahahha.
Eto to ne pratin. Meni se čini da je ja imam manje

----------


## ljube555

Ja cu test jos napraviti u cetvrtak to bude 27dc i rodendan mog muza... U zadnje trudnoci isto sam radila test 27dc a 28dc beta bila 58..a test jedva jedva vidljiva crtica.pod mikroskopom jedva vidljiva i pojavila se tek nakon 10-15min dok sam test htjela bacati....naravno ako do tad ne dobijem M...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Ljube tako ti je i najpametnije. Sve ovo prije nece pokazati cak ako je i trudnoca u pitanju. Osim ako o nije puuno prije. Bilo bi najbolje da odmah znamo, ali na zalost ne ide tako hahaaha.

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube tako ti je i najpametnije. Sve ovo prije nece pokazati cak ako je i trudnoca u pitanju. Osim ako o nije puuno prije. Bilo bi najbolje da odmah znamo, ali na zalost ne ide tako hahaaha.


Ajme draga moja... Ali vec sam pripremljena na neg.rezultat...prsa osjetljiva, napuhnulo me ,iscjedak pojacan...ali povremeno osjecam mucninu i neka cudno mi je sto mi je stalno neka zimica lovi vec tri dana...bas sam nikud nikam i nista mi se ne da...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ljube drzim fige za rodendansko iznenadenje! 

Meni jucer lh pozitivna, bas je testna bila tamnija od kontrolne! Danas je vec skroz svijetla. Nadam se da to znaci da je folikul puknuo. Pokrili jesmo.
I 15.4. sam narucena za briseve, tako da cu do kraja mjeseca i to imati.

----------


## justme409

Meni prsa, tj samo jedna, na minute. Malo boli uzasno, pa malo ne boli, pa trnci unutar maternice pa nista pola dana, pa, malo stisne, pa pusti, pa pritisak neki, pa nista... Jos do ned barem pricekati moram sa testom

----------


## Buncek

Lista za 7.5.2019. 

(Ne) čekalice 

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~ 44. dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~43. dc

Odbrojavalice

ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~25. dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~22. dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~15. dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~12. dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~7. dc
Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6. dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~~1. dc

----------


## Andydea123

Buncek,meni pisi 20.dc

----------


## iva_777

Ola curke! Da se i ja malo javim. Nisam bas aktivna u zadnje vrijeme.
Uglavnom nakon silnih pregleda, pracenja hormona i O dosli smo do dijagnoze...asinhronija izmedju ovulavijskog i endometrijskog ciklusa. Sto ce reci nemam problem sa oplodnjom, ali je problem sa implantacijom. Preporuka ivf.
Pokusali smo ovaj ciklus sa letrazolom (koliko sam ja skuzila to je malo jace od klomifena) i ciljanim odnosima.
Imala sam dva vodeca folikula, koja su oba pukla sinoc. Jedan 22,3 i drugi 19,6mm i endometrij 13,4mm. Lijepo smo to pokrili i sad cekamo. Ako ne dodje M za 14 dana vadim betu. Gin kaze da su sanse ogromne, pa cak i za blizance s obzirom na dva puknuta folikula.

----------


## ljube555

> Ola curke! Da se i ja malo javim. Nisam bas aktivna u zadnje vrijeme.
> Uglavnom nakon silnih pregleda, pracenja hormona i O dosli smo do dijagnoze...asinhronija izmedju ovulavijskog i endometrijskog ciklusa. Sto ce reci nemam problem sa oplodnjom, ali je problem sa implantacijom. Preporuka ivf.
> Pokusali smo ovaj ciklus sa letrazolom (koliko sam ja skuzila to je malo jace od klomifena) i ciljanim odnosima.
> Imala sam dva vodeca folikula, koja su oba pukla sinoc. Jedan 22,3 i drugi 19,6mm i endometrij 13,4mm. Lijepo smo to pokrili i sad cekamo. Ako ne dodje M za 14 dana vadim betu. Gin kaze da su sanse ogromne, pa cak i za blizance s obzirom na dva puknuta folikula.


Kako ti ga pila??? I dal ti to dobila na recept???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Ola curke! Da se i ja malo javim. Nisam bas aktivna u zadnje vrijeme.
> Uglavnom nakon silnih pregleda, pracenja hormona i O dosli smo do dijagnoze...asinhronija izmedju ovulavijskog i endometrijskog ciklusa. Sto ce reci nemam problem sa oplodnjom, ali je problem sa implantacijom. Preporuka ivf.
> Pokusali smo ovaj ciklus sa letrazolom (koliko sam ja skuzila to je malo jace od klomifena) i ciljanim odnosima.
> Imala sam dva vodeca folikula, koja su oba pukla sinoc. Jedan 22,3 i drugi 19,6mm i endometrij 13,4mm. Lijepo smo to pokrili i sad cekamo. Ako ne dodje M za 14 dana vadim betu. Gin kaze da su sanse ogromne, pa cak i za blizance s obzirom na dva puknuta folikula.


Letrizol ustvari isto Femar??

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Letrizol ustvari isto Femar??
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Femara

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Iva, kad procitam tvoj post dajes mi puno nade da cemo i mi saznati nesto konkretno. Kakvi su ti ciklusi inace? 
Drzim fige da za dva tjedna vidis lijepu i debelu betu!

----------


## iva_777

Ljube je to je femara. Ja sam konkretno pila Avomit 2x2,5mg ujutro od 3 do 7dc. Dobila sam na recept koji je napisao moj gin po preporuci doktorice za humanu reprodukcijuniz Petrove.

Jagodice ciklusi su mi relativno uredni, od 28 do 34 dana. Ali su zato M izrazito bolne i obilne.

I ne posustajte i ne odustajte...ja znam da nas sve negdje ceka jedna (ili vise  :Wink:  ) mala srecica.

----------


## EmaG.

> Gin kaze da su sanse ogromne, pa cak i za blizance s obzirom na dva puknuta folikula.


Joooj Iva  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## ljube555

Test napravljen i - ko kuca... Nista ni ovog puta... Definitivno negdje postoji kvaka samo sto ja vise nemam snage da tu kvaku trazem... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Buncek

Lista za 8.5.2019.  :Heart:   :Heart: 

(Ne) čekalice 

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~ 44. dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~26. dc

Odbrojavalice

justme409~~~~~~~~~~23. dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~21. dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~16. dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~13. dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~8. dc
Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7. dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~~2. dc

----------


## iva_777

Ljube nema predaje!!! Poslala sam ti pp  :Taps:

----------


## Garawa

Drage moje.. čitam vas stalno.. moji nalazi su čudni ajme.. 3.5.beta 29.28 onda 6.5.109
52.. dobila sam duphaston 4 odmah i 3x1 dalje.. 
Najgore što non stop krvarim po malo.. 
Mirujem al izluđena sam više sa svim.. betu opet idem vaditi za dva dana. 
Dijagnoza 
Grav.hbds 5+3
Ab.imminens
Da li je netko od vas imao slično iskustvo a da je ipak sve na kraju bilo dobro?

----------


## ljube555

> Drage moje.. čitam vas stalno.. moji nalazi su čudni ajme.. 3.5.beta 29.28 onda 6.5.109
> 52.. dobila sam duphaston 4 odmah i 3x1 dalje.. 
> Najgore što non stop krvarim po malo.. 
> Mirujem al izluđena sam više sa svim.. betu opet idem vaditi za dva dana. 
> Dijagnoza 
> Grav.hbds 5+3
> Ab.imminens
> Da li je netko od vas imao slično iskustvo a da je ipak sve na kraju bilo dobro?


Ako gledati betu beta je uredu..a sto se tice krvarenja postoji mogucnost da je hematom ili jos svasta..
 Ja u jednoj trudnoci smedarila do 12tt i sve bilo uredu bio hematom a u zadnji trudnoci smedarila i krvarila ali imala sam trojkice i nije dobro zavrsilo se sa 15tt...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube nema predaje!!! Poslala sam ti pp


Poslala sam ti draga pp

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Garawa

> Ako gledati betu beta je uredu..a sto se tice krvarenja postoji mogucnost da je hematom ili jos svasta..


Rekli su da se pravilno dupla.. 
Hvala ti, malo si me utješila  :Kiss:

----------


## ljube555

> Rekli su da se pravilno dupla.. 
> Hvala ti, malo si me utješila


Da, rekla sam da je duplanje bete uredu.... Malo manje ali valjda bila kasnije imlantacija i zavisi od duzine ciklusa... Ali nije ni bitno da je mala bitno duplanje...

To prirodna trudnoca??? Nakon koliko pokusavanja???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Garawa

Prirodna je. Nakon godine ne čuvanja. Rekli smo ako bude bude. Al ovo nisam očekivala. Prve dvije trudnoće uredne od početka do kraja.. s tim da je od zadnje trudnoće prošlo 12 godina. Nisam ni ja više mlada..38 godina.

----------


## ljube555

> Prirodna je. Nakon godine ne čuvanja. Rekli smo ako bude bude. Al ovo nisam očekivala. Prve dvije trudnoće uredne od početka do kraja.. s tim da je od zadnje trudnoće prošlo 12 godina. Nisam ni ja više mlada..38 godina.


Draga moja , ah i kod mene takoder... 4trudnoci uredne bez problema pogotovo 4bila nisam ni znala da sam trudna da nisam imala trbuh..nakon god.dana od zadnje isli smo na peto i trojkice i zadnja beba dogurala do 15tt i stalo srceko i kiretaza bila napravljena 6.7 prosle god.i od tad nikako da primi se... Zelja jaka a bol jos jace i tuga svaki mjesec.. i ovaj sam vec otplakala i dusu isplakala test ujutro bio neg.
Negdje kvava u necim a snage vise nemam od trazim tu kvaku u cemu problem... Svi trudnoci iz prve osim trece koja bila vantelesna...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Curke 15.5.je majcin dan?

----------


## justme409

Ljube, cula sam, za nekog vrhunskog dr profesora u petrovoj. Aj mi se javi pp.

----------


## ljube555

> Prirodna je. Nakon godine ne čuvanja. Rekli smo ako bude bude. Al ovo nisam očekivala. Prve dvije trudnoće uredne od početka do kraja.. s tim da je od zadnje trudnoće prošlo 12 godina. Nisam ni ja više mlada..38 godina.


Ja imam 37g

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Garawa

Vjerujem da ti je teško..i vjerujem da te se ničim ne može utješiti..nemoj se predavati i sigurna sam da će uskoro biti taj +  :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## ljube555

> Vjerujem da ti je teško..i vjerujem da te se ničim ne može utješiti..nemoj se predavati i sigurna sam da će uskoro biti taj +


Netko kaze sa vremenom lakse...ni je tocno... Ta bol na srcu uvijek prisutna i stalno osjecaj da nesto nedostaje....

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## iva_777

Nema predaje! Ja imam 42 i ne odustajem  :Grin:

----------


## justme409

Ja sam se bez veze godinama opteretila, ali isto bi do 30te prvo

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Mi kad smo krenuli pokusavati prije 3 god par mjeseci sam bila oke, i onda sam pocela psihicki jako padati. Previse sam trazila simptome, guglala, osluskivala. Imala sam osjecaj da toliko jako to zelim da cu snagom volje ostati trudna. Svaka menga oplakana. Onda smo kao stali na loptu, prestala sam sve pratiti, odnosi i dalje nezasticeni ali jedno godinu i pol nisam bas nista pratila. I sad kad smo opet krenuli intenzivno se baviti time, totalno mi je psiha drugacija nego tad. Cak i kad znam da cemo u MPO vode i da cu se nahodavati po doktorima, nekako mi nije ni malo tesko. Tesko mi je uvijek vidjeti negativan test jer nada uvijek postoji. Ali nekako sam se i ja malo promjenila i nabacila neki borbeni stav. Nadam se da cu ga zadrzati.

Ljube, zao mi je sto prolazis te teske i tuzne dane. Zao mi je svakog minusa i svake m koja dode kod svih vas. Nadam se da je kao i sa porodom, i da jednom kad bebac dode, sve ce se to ciniti nebitnim i zaboraviti. 

Di nam je Viki? Kad ona ide na pregled? Jel jucer trebala?

----------


## justme409

Cure, zanima me kako ide ta folikulometrija. Koji dc se ide gin? Ako ovaj put se ne dogodi cudo u 5tom mj idem na uvz pa vidjeti.

----------


## ljube555

> Cure, zanima me kako ide ta folikulometrija. Koji dc se ide gin? Ako ovaj put se ne dogodi cudo u 5tom mj idem na uvz pa vidjeti.


Ja sam isla 8dc prvi put a onda zavisi kako dalje dr.odluci..moj onda jos trazio i 12dc ali nikad nije trazio da dodem nakon O i koliko puta sam rekla da zelim znati dal bila O i dal pukao folikul... 

Zato ja na folikul.necu vise kod svog gin.nego cu privat tad idem 8dc i najvjerojatno 10, 12 i 14 to 4puta... Jedan dolazak 70kn kod nas... I sa njim cu odmah dog.sono hsg za iduci mjesec 1500kn i znat cu na cemu sam... Naravno ako pokaze se do moram na hsg zavisi kaj bude dr.rekao... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Dal ima tko iskustvo sa kapsulama od maca praha??? 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Jedino sam koristila za plodnu sluz sok od aloe vere i mogu reci da stvarno ima dosta sluzi i plodne dane...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Riri92

Ljube žao mi je.  :Love: 

Mislim da se svi opterećujemo godinama iako većinom nema potrebe. Sigurno nam je svima okolina puna primjera žena koje su rađale u svakoj dobi.  :Smile:  Kad sam imala 24, skoro sve moje prijateljice su imale dijete/djecu pa sam ja u tadašnjem razmišljanju 'odredila' da prvo hoću roditi do 26. Onda mi se život okrenuo naopako, dogodio se prekid sa tadašnjim dečkom i na dugo vremena je moja granica pala u vodu. Sad mi je nova granica 28, imam još godinu ipo.  :Laughing: 

Ja tu sluz uopće ne pratim niti znam pratiti pa nemam iskustva s nikakvim metodama. Valjda ni ne trebam pratiti ako znam kad mi je ovulacija, ili?

----------


## justme409

Riri hahahaha ja imam jos malo manje od godinu da ostanem trudna hahaah. Ako ocu roditi do 30te. Zbog sebe se nadam da ce biti prije jer se ne mogu diciti bas sa strpljivoscu ahhaahah. 

A sto se tice pracenja svega i svaceg. Mislim da je bolje nista ne pratiti i ostat sto vise opusten. Ajo znas kad ti je ovulacija po meni ni ne trebas pratiti sve ostale znakove. Ja npr ni nemam nikad preveliku kolicinu tog iscjetka, i nikad nisam ni imala, a 2 puta je doslo do trudnoce.

----------


## Riri92

Ni ja. Bude ga nekad malo, ali nemam pojma ni u kojem dijelu ciklusa ni kakav je. Dan, dva prije ovulacije osjetim neke blage grčeve, ne znam ni kako bi ih opisala. A samu ovulaciju osjetim jer me jako boli pa ne mogu ne primjetiti.  :lool:

----------


## justme409

Jesi radila kakve pretrage? Oduvijek ti je bolna O ili?

----------


## Riri92

Jesam, i mijenjala sam ginekologe jer sam mislila da griješe kad kažu da je to normalno. Više puta sam radila UZV, nikad ništa nisu našli. Svi mi kažu da je to tako kod nekih žena, jedna doktorica mi je čak i o postotku govorila, ali ne sjećam se više koliki je. 

Po meni to nije uobičajena normalna bol jer me tad toliko probada da moram leći i naći položaj u kojem mi je lakše, ali ako više doktora kaže da je sve u redu..  :neznam: 

Oduvijek osjetim, ali baš ovako bolne su postale negdje oko 20. godine.

----------


## justme409

I radite na prvoj trudnoci? Cula sam za ovulacijsku bol, prakticna je, al kad tako boli be znam kako ti je imati odnose

----------


## Viki88

cure tu sam, nisam bas psihicki ok pa se ni ne javljam.. da bila sam jucer na cvs-u ,jako neuhodno i bolno.. ali boli jos vise sto je i dalje nalaz uvz dosta los i izgubila sam svaku nadu..
cure znam sa vam je tesko sto se nikako ne prima ali vjerujte jos je teze kad se primi pa je ishod ovakav kao kod mene..

----------


## iva_777

Viki  :grouphug:

----------


## Riri92

> I radite na prvoj trudnoci? Cula sam za ovulacijsku bol, prakticna je, al kad tako boli be znam kako ti je imati odnose


Na taj dan nikako, mislim da to ne bih izdržala čak ni za bebu. Prije tih bolova može pa se nadam da će uspjeti.  :Smile:  

Viki baš mi je žao što ti se to događa.  :Sad:

----------


## justme409

Riri nego što nego moze i tako. Zapravo mislim da je i bolje gadjati dan prije kad trajanje jajne stanice kad izadje je bijedno. Bolje nek nju cekaju spremni decki.

Viki bas mi je zao. Izjadaj nam se ovdje barem ako ce ti to barem sekundu pomoci. Mislimo na tebe <3

----------


## Viki88

mene isto pokoji mj znaju O tako blljeti, bol da nemogu stati na nogu na toj strani gdje je O. a odnosi tada su mi isto nezamislivi

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ja dan dva prije O osjecam neku neugodu, tocno mogu odrediti da li lijevi ili desni jajnik. I odnosi su bolni. A menstruacije bezbolne, tu i tamo koja dode s grcevima.

Viki, drzi se, tu smo da si olaksas dusu. Zao mi je bas sto ti je tesko, ja cu se evo u tvoje ime nadati...

----------


## Viki88

meni je libido tih par dana vas pojacan i po tome kuzim da je O.
ah hvala vam.. pitam se koliko ce mi proci vremena do iduce trudnoce.. koliko cu dugo cekati na to.. znam da mora biti 6mj pauze i onda pitaj Boga ...

----------


## Buncek

Lista za 9.5.2019.  

(Ne) čekalice 

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~ 44. dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~27. dc

Odbrojavalice

justme409~~~~~~~~~~24. dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~22. dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~17. dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~14. dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~9. dc
Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8. dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~~3. dc

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Viki a jesu ti rekli ista konkretno?

----------


## Buncek

Viki, ne mogu ni zamisiti kako ti je tesko. Nadam se da ce ipak sve biti ok na kraju.
 :Sad:

----------


## Garawa

Ja nisam mogla čekati sutra, ginić će me zadaviti..otišla sam vaditi betu..sada nalaz čekam.

----------


## ljube555

Kad bila vadena zadnja i kolika bila??? Da ne trazem sada

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Garawa

3.5.      29.28
6.5.    109.52 je bila.. 

Luda sam skroz.. morala sam otići jer ne mogu podnijeti da ne znam šta se događa..  :Sad:

----------


## Garawa

> 3.5.      29.28
> 6.5.    109.52 je bila..


Mala je ,premala.. 
Kolika bi sada trebala biti ako je sve ok , cca?

----------


## Viki88

nista konkretno osim da nije dobro, sad se ceka nalaz kariograma , ako se pokaze nalaz dobar onda dalje pregled srca.. ali ako se krene povecavati voda po tijelu nema se o cemu razgovarati onda vise.
neznam ,nemam vise bas nade da ce ispasti dobro, spremna sam na najgore definitivno.

----------


## ljube555

> 3.5.      29.28
> 6.5.    109.52 je bila.. 
> 
> Luda sam skroz.. morala sam otići jer ne mogu podnijeti da ne znam šta se događa..


Danas bi trebala biti bar tri..

Vjerujem da sve bude uredu samo pozitivno...[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> nista konkretno osim da nije dobro, sad se ceka nalaz kariograma , ako se pokaze nalaz dobar onda dalje pregled srca.. ali ako se krene povecavati voda po tijelu nema se o cemu razgovarati onda vise.
> neznam ,nemam vise bas nade da ce ispasti dobro, spremna sam na najgore definitivno.


Draga, sta su rekli koliko ceka se nalaz??? Koliko bude tjedana T??? 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Garawa

Pala je na 27  :Sad:

----------


## Viki88

> Pala je na 27


zao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## Garawa

> zao mi je


Bit ću dobro.. prežao mi je. 
Hvala vam na svemu i riječima utjehe.. 
 :grouphug:

----------


## EmaG.

> Bit ću dobro.. prežao mi je. 
> Hvala vam na svemu i riječima utjehe..


Žao mi je Garawa... tu smo za tebe :Heart:

----------


## ljube555

> zao mi je


Zao mi je draga!!! [emoji25][emoji25][emoji25]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Buncek

Ajoj Garawa ☹️ zao mi je.

----------


## Riri92

Garawa  :Love:

----------


## ljube555

Nestala nama Chicha!!!!! 

Dal mozda zna tko od cura kako je ona???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Vjv se skroz preselila na trudnicike teme. Ne zalazim tamo pa samo pretpostavljam

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Garawa jako mi je zao... Tu smo za tebe za sve one razgovore koje ne mozes ili ne zelis voditi s ostalim ljudima oko sebe.

Viki, znam da se ne nadas jer te strah ponadati se da ti ne bude jos teze. Drzim fige da se iznenadis

----------


## justme409

Da napokon i ja napisem. Garawa samo se izjadaj. Zao mi je puno, ne postoji nista sto moze pomoci, znam.

Viki, razumijem i tebe,, nadam se da ces se ti i mi svi ovdje iznenaditi <3

----------


## Buncek

Lista za 10.5.2019. 

(Ne) čekalice 

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~ 45. dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~26. dc

Odbrojavalice

justme409~~~~~~~~~~25. dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~23. dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~18. dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~15. dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~10. dc
Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9. dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~~4. dc

----------


## ljube555

> Lista za 10.5.2019. 
> 
> (Ne) čekalice 
> 
> angie_88~~~~~~~~~~ 45. dc
> ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~26. dc
> 
> Odbrojavalice
> 
> ...


Draga, meni danas 28dc

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Uskoro sam i ja gore. Uf,..

----------


## ljube555

> Uskoro sam i ja gore. Uf,..


Brzo to prode

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Ma je, meni ne. Ovaj tjedan samo mi je prolazio 100godina. Em sto cekam godišnji en sto cekam test

----------


## ljube555

> Ma je, meni ne. Ovaj tjedan samo mi je prolazio 100godina. Em sto cekam godišnji en sto cekam test


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Sutra uj proban test, tad mi je 12dpo. Ako ne bude opet u pon probam.

----------


## ljube555

> Sutra uj proban test, tad mi je 12dpo. Ako ne bude opet u pon probam.


Drzim palcevi[emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Dal osjecas kaj???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Ema, kako napreduje trudnoca??? Kako maleni gumbić???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Ljube nista ne osjecam posebno. Sve mi je suprotno od proslog pmsa, i bolovi u dojkama au poceli 2 dana nakon o. Osjecala sam neke trnce, cudne neke osjecaje u maternici i jajnicima prije par dana, ali cini mi se da od pon ne osjecam nista skoro dolje. Prsa bole,, pa ne bole, pa bole, i tako iz, sata u sat. Svasta moze biti.

----------


## Andydea123

jutro cure! kako ste? meni je 23.dc,a prosli mjesec sam dobila nakon 24 dana. test je spreman,ali cekala bi barem do ponedjeljka-utorka ako prije ne procurim. grudi su mi teske i bolne i najradije nebi nosila grudnjak. bradavice su mi najosjetljivije.prosli ciklus nisam imala nikakvih simptoma,a sad grudi ubijaju. ali odbijam se nadati icemu,pa sto bude bude.  jucer mi je malac vidio jednu trudnicu na cesti i odmah me pitao kad ce meni biti seka u trbuhu? i sad,sto mu reci...? osjetim na njemu da je zeljan da bude brat,a tako sam bespomocna. i onda se osjecam uzasno jer ne uspijevamo. a on me u zadnje vrijeme sve cesce i cesce ispituje. i zato molim Boga stalno,da barem zbog njega bude milosrdan i da mu napokon podari toliko zeljenu seku (ili brata,jer bi i njega volio,ali radije bi seku jer da mi vec imamo njega i da sad treba seka da imamo sve). a bilo je dana kad nisam vjerovala u nista,ni u Boga ni u pravdu. najgore boli vlastita nemoc...

----------


## EmaG.

> jutro cure! kako ste? meni je 23.dc,a prosli mjesec sam dobila nakon 24 dana. test je spreman,ali cekala bi barem do ponedjeljka-utorka ako prije ne procurim. grudi su mi teske i bolne i najradije nebi nosila grudnjak. bradavice su mi najosjetljivije.prosli ciklus nisam imala nikakvih simptoma,a sad grudi ubijaju. ali odbijam se nadati icemu,pa sto bude bude.  jucer mi je malac vidio jednu trudnicu na cesti i odmah me pitao kad ce meni biti seka u trbuhu? i sad,sto mu reci...? osjetim na njemu da je zeljan da bude brat,a tako sam bespomocna. i onda se osjecam uzasno jer ne uspijevamo. a on me u zadnje vrijeme sve cesce i cesce ispituje. i zato molim Boga stalno,da barem zbog njega bude milosrdan i da mu napokon podari toliko zeljenu seku (ili brata,jer bi i njega volio,ali radije bi seku jer da mi vec imamo njega i da sad treba seka da imamo sve). a bilo je dana kad nisam vjerovala u nista,ni u Boga ni u pravdu. najgore boli vlastita nemoc...


A koji dan ti je bila O?
Možda braco nešto predosjeća pa zato pita  :Yes:

----------


## EmaG.

> Ema, kako napreduje trudnoca??? Kako maleni gumbić???
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Čini mi se da je sve ok. Imam sve simptome regularno, još mi je mučnina, ali valjda bi trebala proći kroz narednih tjedan-dva...
Počinjem se opuštati, ali kako smo počeli govoriti familiji i prijateljima, tako mi se strah vraća... ma samo neka sve bude dobro i dalje i opustit ću se..

----------


## Garawa

Danas sam obavila još jedan uzv..kaže sve izgleda dobro..u pon. opet betu ponoviti da bude siguran da je na 0 . 
Trudnoća nije bila planirana, desilo se..ali u meni je toliku želju za djetetom sada probudilo..da se to opisati ne može..

----------


## Andydea123

> A koji dan ti je bila O?
> Možda braco nešto predosjeća pa zato pita


ema, O mi je bila 11.dc. za test je rano. nema mi druge nego cekati pa cemo vidjeti koliko to moj malac predosjeca  :Yes:  
kako si ti? koji si tt?

----------


## EmaG.

> ema, O mi je bila 11.dc. za test je rano. nema mi druge nego cekati pa cemo vidjeti koliko to moj malac predosjeca  
> kako si ti? koji si tt?


Znači 12dop si i još se dobro držiš po pitanju ne testiranja  :Smile:  svaka čast!
13tjedan sam i za sad mi se čini ok. Čekam sad dva tjedna nalaze krvi sa kombiniranog i onda sljedeći pregled početkom 6.mjeseca.

----------


## Andydea123

> Znači 12dop si i još se dobro držiš po pitanju ne testiranja  svaka čast!
> 13tjedan sam i za sad mi se čini ok. Čekam sad dva tjedna nalaze krvi sa kombiniranog i onda sljedeći pregled početkom 6.mjeseca.


a kad da radim test? imam neiskoristenog od proslog mjeseca,posto me prijasnja M iznenadila ranije ali mi se sve cini da je jos rano za testiranje...neznam... 
13.tt super! sad se vec polako mozes opustit i pocet uzivat u T.  :Love:  :Heart:

----------


## Buncek

Lista za 10.5.2019. 

(Ne) čekalice 

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~ 45. dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~28. dc

Odbrojavalice

justme409~~~~~~~~~~25. dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~23. dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~18. dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~15. dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~10. dc
Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9. dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~~4. dc


Sorry Ljube, tebi sam valjda oduzela jedan umjesto da dodam. A sta je s Angie_88?

----------


## EmaG.

> a kad da radim test? imam neiskoristenog od proslog mjeseca,posto me prijasnja M iznenadila ranije ali mi se sve cini da je jos rano za testiranje...neznam... 
> 13.tt super! sad se vec polako mozes opustit i pocet uzivat u T.


Pa kažu da se treba raditi dan poslije nego bi trebala dobiti m. Znači u ovom slučaju, ako uzmemo da si 12dpo, ti bi trebala raditi za tri dana, to ispada ponedjeljak. Ali mnoge od nas ne čekaju taj prvi dan kad kasni jer je najčešće vidljiva svijetla crtica (ako se radi o trudnoći) već i koji dan prije. Ali sad, to ti može biti dodatni stres, jer to što će ti sad biti negativan test ne znači da nisi trudna, nego si možda prerano testirala, ali ako je pozitivan, onda je pozitivan. I zato smo često nestrpljive pa pišamo po tim štapićima i prije :D
Ja sam se recimo trudila pišati na 14ti ili 15dpo, jer nisam htjela uloviti biokemijsku u slučaju da do toga dođe, ali ovaj mjesec kad je bio + sam radila na 12dpo i bila je svijetla crtica  :Smile: 

Tako da, svaka od nas bi ti tu rekla drugačije, jer smo nestrpljive i želimo vidjeti tu crticu što prije. Ali ti odluči kako je najbolje za tebe da se ne živciraš i da nisi pod stresom.

Jao jao držim fige za jednu lijepu crticu :Heart:  :fige:

----------


## ljube555

> Pa kažu da se treba raditi dan poslije nego bi trebala dobiti m. Znači u ovom slučaju, ako uzmemo da si 12dpo, ti bi trebala raditi za tri dana, to ispada ponedjeljak. Ali mnoge od nas ne čekaju taj prvi dan kad kasni jer je najčešće vidljiva svijetla crtica (ako se radi o trudnoći) već i koji dan prije. Ali sad, to ti može biti dodatni stres, jer to što će ti sad biti negativan test ne znači da nisi trudna, nego si možda prerano testirala, ali ako je pozitivan, onda je pozitivan. I zato smo često nestrpljive pa pišamo po tim štapićima i prije :D
> Ja sam se recimo trudila pišati na 14ti ili 15dpo, jer nisam htjela uloviti biokemijsku u slučaju da do toga dođe, ali ovaj mjesec kad je bio + sam radila na 12dpo i bila je svijetla crtica 
> 
> Tako da, svaka od nas bi ti tu rekla drugačije, jer smo nestrpljive i želimo vidjeti tu crticu što prije. Ali ti odluči kako je najbolje za tebe da se ne živciraš i da nisi pod stresom.
> 
> Jao jao držim fige za jednu lijepu crticu[emoji813]


Mozda to bio problem i kod mene... 

Ja sam sve racunala da O bila 13dc po sluzi i boli u jajnicima ali cini mi se da sam mozda i pogresila posto onda bi mi danas trebala doci M ali njej nema... Imam neki blagi grcevi ali vise po strane po jajnicima nego u trbuhu... Imam osjecaj ko da nesto iscuri i hodam svako malo vidit ali to samo iscjedak... Trtica mi boli , temp.povisena jos uvijek, dode po nekad u toku dana navala mucnica ali traje neki sam vremena i prode... 

Ne radim vise test a isto tako ne nadam se uopce da je i trudnoca u pitanju... Pokrili smo svi dane... I sve u bozjema rukama....

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## EmaG.

> Mozda to bio problem i kod mene... 
> 
> Ja sam sve racunala da O bila 13dc po sluzi i boli u jajnicima ali cini mi se da sam mozda i pogresila posto onda bi mi danas trebala doci M ali njej nema... Imam neki blagi grcevi ali vise po strane po jajnicima nego u trbuhu... Imam osjecaj ko da nesto iscuri i hodam svako malo vidit ali to samo iscjedak... Trtica mi boli , temp.povisena jos uvijek, dode po nekad u toku dana navala mucnica ali traje neki sam vremena i prode... 
> 
> Ne radim vise test a isto tako ne nadam se uopce da je i trudnoca u pitanju... Pokrili smo svi dane... I sve u bozjema rukama....
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Ljube, jel ti ne pratiš O lh trakicama?

----------


## Andydea123

> Pa kažu da se treba raditi dan poslije nego bi trebala dobiti m. Znači u ovom slučaju, ako uzmemo da si 12dpo, ti bi trebala raditi za tri dana, to ispada ponedjeljak. Ali mnoge od nas ne čekaju taj prvi dan kad kasni jer je najčešće vidljiva svijetla crtica (ako se radi o trudnoći) već i koji dan prije. Ali sad, to ti može biti dodatni stres, jer to što će ti sad biti negativan test ne znači da nisi trudna, nego si možda prerano testirala, ali ako je pozitivan, onda je pozitivan. I zato smo često nestrpljive pa pišamo po tim štapićima i prije :D
> Ja sam se recimo trudila pišati na 14ti ili 15dpo, jer nisam htjela uloviti biokemijsku u slučaju da do toga dođe, ali ovaj mjesec kad je bio + sam radila na 12dpo i bila je svijetla crtica 
> 
> Tako da, svaka od nas bi ti tu rekla drugačije, jer smo nestrpljive i želimo vidjeti tu crticu što prije. Ali ti odluči kako je najbolje za tebe da se ne živciraš i da nisi pod stresom.
> 
> Jao jao držim fige za jednu lijepu crticu


ja cu se pokusat strpit do ponedjeljka... nema mi smisla prije radit test,samo cu se razocarat.  Ema hvala na podrsci,puno mi znaci. nadam se da ces malo te trudnicke carolije poslati i nama trudilicama  :grouphug:

----------


## EmaG.

Uvijek Andydea, najviše od cijelog ovog foruma se mogu solidarizirati s ovim dijelom, jer znam kako je. Šaljem vam ja baby dust cijelo vrijeme :Klap:  :fige:

----------


## iva_777

Cure moje ja sam danas malo tuzna. Dvije su godine kako nam je otisla nasa curica :Sad:

----------


## EmaG.

> Cure moje ja sam danas malo tuzna. Dvije su godine kako nam je otisla nasa curica


A joj Iva, sad vidim... baš mi je žao. Ne mogu niti zamisliti kako je to ostati bez bebice u 19.tjednu... a jel mogu pitati šta se dogodilo?

----------


## Andydea123

> Uvijek Andydea, najviše od cijelog ovog foruma se mogu solidarizirati s ovim dijelom, jer znam kako je. Šaljem vam ja baby dust cijelo vrijeme


 :Love:  :Kiss:  :Heart:

----------


## Andydea123

> Cure moje ja sam danas malo tuzna. Dvije su godine kako nam je otisla nasa curica


Ajmeee Iva... Bas mi je zao. Mogu zamislit kako se osjecas. Drzi se! Uz tebe smo.  :grouphug:

----------


## iva_777

Hvala vam cure. 
Ema...trombofilija za koju nisam znala da je imam. Tromb zastopao pupcanu vrpcu i posteljica je, kak su mi to objasnili, dozivjela infarkt. Beba nije dobivala hranu i to je to.

Inace danas skroz neki cudan dan. Pritisak u trbuhu jos od ovulacije ne prestaje, a ledja me danas razvaljuju. Tek mi je 3 dpo pa mi je to malo cudno prerano za bilo kakav simptom.
I da mi dan bude ljepsi bila jos i na sahrani (jos malo tuge i zalosti). I tak sva jadna i nikakva pogledam u pod, cucnem i uberem djetelinu s 4 lista.
Mozda mi donese srecu...

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube, jel ti ne pratiš O lh trakicama?


Ne draga, ne pratim ja sa trakicama... 

Zato i kazem da po sluzi pretpostavljam da je bila 13dc..
 A mozda i zabuna bila..


Ali bas osjecam se ovaj ciklus skroz drugac... Od tad me krenuli povremeni mucnine bila sam napuhnuta, stalno nesto osjecala u maternice ,pikaju jajnice... Temper.povisena dan danas i jutarnja i u toku dana, iscjedak vodenasti krenuo od 16dc i dan danas ne staje, ali osjecam pikanje ko neka probadanja i sredine maternice predpostavljam tocno ravno ispod pupka koji desetak cm, tu i tamo osjecam pikanje jajnika najvise lijevog i vec par dana primjetila sam da mi dosta vrti se u glave na momentu da trebas stati inace bi pala... Napuhnutosti nemam bas ali dosta bol u krizama i zatvor imam od 16,17dc ... Stolica dode na pet dana jednom... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Hvala vam cure. 
> Ema...trombofilija za koju nisam znala da je imam. Tromb zastopao pupcanu vrpcu i posteljica je, kak su mi to objasnili, dozivjela infarkt. Beba nije dobivala hranu i to je to.
> 
> Inace danas skroz neki cudan dan. Pritisak u trbuhu jos od ovulacije ne prestaje, a ledja me danas razvaljuju. Tek mi je 3 dpo pa mi je to malo cudno prerano za bilo kakav simptom.
> I da mi dan bude ljepsi bila jos i na sahrani (jos malo tuge i zalosti). I tak sva jadna i nikakva pogledam u pod, cucnem i uberem djetelinu s 4 lista.
> Mozda mi donese srecu...


Daj boze draga!!!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Cure moje ja sam danas malo tuzna. Dvije su godine kako nam je otisla nasa curica


[emoji25][emoji25][emoji25]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Ljube tebi danas kasni?

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube tebi danas kasni?


A sta ja znam draga dal kasni ili ne

Ako O bila 13dc onda bi definitivno danas vec dosla posto test bio neg.23dc i 25dc.. najvjerojatno ja fulala O i ima ona cas jos doci do nedelji i pon.

Nazalost znam da bude dosla posto preljepo bi bilo da je istinito i da trudnoca u pitanju...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Vidjeti cemo. Nikad ne mozes biti sigurna 100% u nista. Sve mjesece kad sam bila uvjerena da je t dosla m. Onaj mj kad sam bila sigurna da nije t bila t

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Iva, zao mi je zbog tvoje curice. Divim se svim vama majkama andjela. Ne mogu ni zamisliti tu bol, koja znam da ne traje samo taj jedan dan, nego uvijek. Drzi se, tu smo za tebe.

----------


## ljube555

> Vidjeti cemo. Nikad ne mozes biti sigurna 100% u nista. Sve mjesece kad sam bila uvjerena da je t dosla m. Onaj mj kad sam bila sigurna da nije t bila t


Hvala draga, ali nemam nade bas!!!! 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Nama ce biti 6.7 god.dana nakon kiretaze , kad me napustila moja princeza koja bila borac do 15tt 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Viki88

> Hvala vam cure. 
> Ema...trombofilija za koju nisam znala da je imam. Tromb zastopao pupcanu vrpcu i posteljica je, kak su mi to objasnili, dozivjela infarkt. Beba nije dobivala hranu i to je to.
> 
> Inace danas skroz neki cudan dan. Pritisak u trbuhu jos od ovulacije ne prestaje, a ledja me danas razvaljuju. Tek mi je 3 dpo pa mi je to malo cudno prerano za bilo kakav simptom.
> I da mi dan bude ljepsi bila jos i na sahrani (jos malo tuge i zalosti). I tak sva jadna i nikakva pogledam u pod, cucnem i uberem djetelinu s 4 lista.
> Mozda mi donese srecu...


zao mi je Iva jako , mogu misliti kroz kaj si prolazila  :Sad:  .. tek sad znam kaj znaci ta bol gubitka djeteta  :Sad: .
sto se tice djeteline sa cetri lista nasla sam ih hrpu, zadnju prije mozda 3 tj, isto cucnula i ugledala i eto koliko mi je srece donjela  :Undecided:

----------


## Viki88

> Nama ce biti 6.7 god.dana nakon kiretaze , kad me napustila moja princeza koja bila borac do 15tt 
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


toga me je strah da nakon kiretaze necu moci opet ostati trudna

----------


## ljube555

> toga me je strah da nakon kiretaze necu moci opet ostati trudna


I ja draga toga bojim se[emoji25][emoji25][emoji25]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Sada sam primjetila jedva jedva blago rozi iscjedak na dnevnom uloslu i jako malo pikazalo se na wc papiru pri brisanju roza vodica... 

Sada ili M na vratama i u toku noci procurim ili ako bog bude na mojej strane pa mozda implantacijsko krvarenje.... [emoji120][emoji120][emoji120] Sada sve u bozjim rukama...

Ali potonuli mi svu lade i osjecam da ujutro to bude posteno krenula M... 

Stvarno vise nemam snage i neznam vise gdje je kvaka

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Meni je sredina/kraj 2 godine od kiretaze. Godinu dana nakon kiretaze nismo pokusavali doduse, ali kad smo poceli 3.ci mjesec pokusavanja se spojilo. Na krivom mjestu, ali spojilo se.

----------


## justme409

Evo izgleda da je meni ovaj mj uranila za 2 dana. Trenutno samo spoting nakon wca. A bila sam 99% sigurna da mi je u ned bila O, po pritisku i to. A i lh trakica je bila jako tamna u ned i pon oko podne, tek je u pon navecer oslabila. U pet i sub sam bila na putu pa nisam testirala, a i racunala sam da je ovaj mj O na krivom jajniku, al sam u ned imala pritisak na lijevom pa okusala srecu.

Sad u 5tom mj odo gin na uvz prije O da malo "pogodimo" pa cemo vidjeti

----------


## ljube555

Pisite 1 dc... 

Ahhhh i zivotu... 

Ja mislim da nakon kiretaze puno puno teze ostati u drugonm stanju[emoji25][emoji25][emoji25][emoji25]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Ja ovaj mjesec krecem sa cajem od lista maline i crveni zdravac... I vise ne razmisljam o trudnoci nego prepustim sve bogu...[emoji25][emoji25][emoji25][emoji25]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Garawa

> Ja ovaj mjesec krecem sa cajem od lista maline i crveni zdravac...


 Vjerojatno jesi..no, da ipak pitam. Jesi pila femisan A kapi? Sestrična je moja zbog problema sa štitnjačom imala i problema pri začeću..nakon tri bočice je ostala trudna..

----------


## ljube555

> Vjerojatno jesi..no, da ipak pitam. Jesi pila femisan A kapi? Sestrična je moja zbog problema sa štitnjačom imala i problema pri začeću..nakon tri bočice je ostala trudna..


Stitnjaca mi je uredu, prosli mjesec sam kontrolirala sve hormone

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Buncek

Lista za 10.5.2019. 

(Ne) čekalice 

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~ 46. dc


Odbrojavalice

justme409~~~~~~~~~~26. dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~24. dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~19. dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~16. dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~11. dc
Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10. dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~~5. dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~1. dc

----------


## Garawa

[QUOTE=ljube555;3104614]Stitnjaca mi je uredu, prosli mjesec sam kontrolirala sve hormone

/QUOTE]

Općenito kažu da su kapi odlične.. ne vezano za hormone..već za trudnoću..  :Kiss:

----------


## ljube555

Ja cu piti list maline i crveni zdravac... Vec sam cula o njima poz.iskustva i to mi bar dobro dode u mjesto kave...posto sam ovisnik o kave...i macu prah u kapsulama imam i folnu kiselinu... Samo to i nikakve vise uzv pa folikulometr.ni trakice ne radim nista... Previse mi to postalo stresno i samo nekog vraga cekas svaki mjesec i cekas...  

Ne mogu vise

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Pored svih blagotvornih dejstva koje čaj ima po organizam, definitivno je najpoznatija njegova upotreba u lečenju neplodnosti kod žena i muškaraca. On reguliše lučenje polnih hormona, deluje na prohodnost jajnika, povoljno utiče na rad prostate i pokretljivost spermatozoida. Takoreći crveni zdravac za muškarce je višestruko koristan. Neplodnost se ovim čajem može rešiti samo ukoliko ga oba partnera budu redovno ispijali. Važno: ni jedan od partnera tokom tretmana napitkom ne sme piti alkohol. On bi mogao uticati na njegovu delotvornost. Na efekte korišćenja čaja se ne čeka dugo. Svega 4 do 8 sedmica redovnog ispijanja je obično dovoljno kako bi napitak delovao na organizam. Ukoliko, pak, ne bude, samo nastavite sa terapijom, maksimalno do četiri meseca. Za žene je najbolje početi sa terapijom po završetku menstruacije. Slobodno je, čak i preporučljivo, njegovo ispijanje tokom plodnih dana

Preuzeto sa: Crveni zdravac čaj za lečenje neplodnosti – iskustva | Dijeta Mesečeve Mene

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Čaj od lista maline najpoznatiji je kao “ženski čaj” jer pomaže ojačati maternicu te područje zdjelice. Slijedi nekoliko dobrobiti čaja lista maline za naš organizam:

Pomaže uravnotežiti hormone.

Potiče plodnost i začeće.

Olakšava menstrualne tegobe.

Pomaže kod probavnih tegoba (posebice djece).

Podržava zdravlje prostate.

Smanjuje mogućnost pobačaja jer jača stijenke maternice.

Pomaže kod urinarnih poteškoća.

Ojačava imunosni sustav.

[https://www]
Uz prethodno navedene dobrobiti, čaj od lista maline obiluje prijeko potrebnim nutrijentima. Tako uz konzumaciju ovog čaja možemo opskrbiti organizam vitaminima A, C, B i E te mineralima poput magnezija, kalija, fosfora i kalcija. 
Najbolje djelovanje ovog čaja primjetno je tijekom redovite konzumacije, s pauzama od 10-14 dana nakon 3 tjedna svakodnevnog unosa. 


Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

I meni je 1DC. Gore sam javila

----------


## ljube555

> I meni je 1DC. Gore sam javila


Poslala sam ti pp

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Buncek

Lista za 11.5.2019. 

(Ne) čekalice 

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~ 46. dc


Odbrojavalice

Andydea123~~~~~~~~~24. dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~19. dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~16. dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~11. dc
Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10. dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~~5. dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~1. dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~1. dc


Evo ispravila sam. Nisam vidjela tvoju poruku. Ja cure danas radim test. Jest da mi je zadnji dan menge, al bila mi je oskudna i čudno mi je sto su mi danas grudi pune i boluckaju. Kupila sam bila gravignost duo i necu propast za 10-15 kn.

----------


## ljube555

> Lista za 11.5.2019. 
> 
> (Ne) čekalice 
> 
> angie_88~~~~~~~~~~ 46. dc
> 
> 
> Odbrojavalice
> 
> ...


Hajd cekamo

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Buncek

Nije. Ucinilo mi se na trenutak da vidim nesto, no onda je nestalo. Ah... ipak pripazit cu s alkoholom iducih par dana i napraviti cu jos jedan test ako mi bude nesto sumnjivo. Mislim, popila sam bevandu... al bolje nista... ustvari me vise brine sto pijem 3 kave dnevno.

----------


## Buncek

Sad sam opet pogledala i fakat se vidi nesto rozo. Imali smo odnos i 17 dc... da nije mozda bila kasnija ovulacija? Al kako je moguce imati ovulaciju na 17 dc, a ciklus od 25-26 dana. I sta je ova menga onda bila? Bilo je bas dosta tamne krvi prva dva dana, istina nike bilo svijetle krvi... Uf. Ako stvarno je, valjda bu ovaj put sve ok  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:  Nist, sutra kupim clear blue digital pa cu znati 100%.

----------


## Buncek

Mozda je bila biokemijska pa je ovo samo ostatak...

----------


## ljube555

> Nije. Ucinilo mi se na trenutak da vidim nesto, no onda je nestalo. Ah... ipak pripazit cu s alkoholom iducih par dana i napraviti cu jos jedan test ako mi bude nesto sumnjivo. Mislim, popila sam bevandu... al bolje nista... ustvari me vise brine sto pijem 3 kave dnevno.


A ja jos vise kave nego ti... Pa mozda to dosta ometa ipak je kofein

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Buncek nema problema. Bas sam glupo napisala poruku. Nije neka stvar jeli popravljeno ili ne hahaha. Ali hvala naravno

----------


## ljube555

> Mozda je bila biokemijska pa je ovo samo ostatak...


Poslala sam ti pp

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Viki88

> Evo izgleda da je meni ovaj mj uranila za 2 dana. Trenutno samo spoting nakon wca. A bila sam 99% sigurna da mi je u ned bila O, po pritisku i to. A i lh trakica je bila jako tamna u ned i pon oko podne, tek je u pon navecer oslabila. U pet i sub sam bila na putu pa nisam testirala, a i racunala sam da je ovaj mj O na krivom jajniku, al sam u ned imala pritisak na lijevom pa okusala srecu.
> 
> Sad u 5tom mj odo gin na uvz prije O da malo "pogodimo" pa cemo vidjeti


mozda imlantacijsko  :Very Happy:

----------


## EmaG.

> Sad sam opet pogledala i fakat se vidi nesto rozo. Imali smo odnos i 17 dc... da nije mozda bila kasnija ovulacija? Al kako je moguce imati ovulaciju na 17 dc, a ciklus od 25-26 dana. I sta je ova menga onda bila? Bilo je bas dosta tamne krvi prva dva dana, istina nike bilo svijetle krvi... Uf. Ako stvarno je, valjda bu ovaj put sve ok    Nist, sutra kupim clear blue digital pa cu znati 100%.


Ajme Buncek, držim fige. Možda je ova ´menga´ bila implantacijsko, pa je ovo stvarno svijetla crtica... ajd ti samo pišni na taj clear blue i javi.





> toga me je strah da nakon kiretaze necu moci opet ostati trudna


Nemoj se sad s tim već plašiti, od toga nema koristi. Ako išta, kažu da su žene nakon pobačaja tri-četiri mjeseca najplodnije i da najčešće u tom periodu ostanu trudne. To se i meni dogodilo.

----------


## ljube555

> Ajme Buncek, držim fige. Možda je ova ´menga´ bila implantacijsko, pa je ovo stvarno svijetla crtica... ajd ti samo pišni na taj clear blue i javi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nemoj se sad s tim već plašiti, od toga nema koristi. Ako išta, kažu da su žene nakon pobačaja tri-četiri mjeseca najplodnije i da najčešće u tom periodu ostanu trudne. To se i meni dogodilo.


A meni nije nazalost!!!![emoji25][emoji25][emoji25]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## EmaG.

> A meni nije nazalost!!!![emoji25][emoji25][emoji25]
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Pa da, zato kažem najčešće, jer nije to uvijek tako za sve. Ali samo kažem, nema smisla da se sad zamara s tim da poslije pobačaja (ako dođe uopće do toga) neće moći ostati trudna, jer vjerojatnost toga je ista kao i prije trudnoće.

----------


## Viki88

> Pa da, zato kažem najčešće, jer nije to uvijek tako za sve. Ali samo kažem, nema smisla da se sad zamara s tim da poslije pobačaja (ako dođe uopće do toga) neće moći ostati trudna, jer vjerojatnost toga je ista kao i prije trudnoće.


slazem se da je zena najplodnija nakon poroda, alii kazu da se barem 6 mj nesmije ostati trudan tako da ova 3-4 mj prode.haha

 Buncek drzim figee da je to to

----------


## justme409

Viki na zalost nista od implatacijskog kod mene. Dobra, prava, jako dobro poznata u narodu, jos i bolna, menga. Hahaha

Ali idemo dalje... Ionako je bez veze kad imas rodjendan u orvom mjesecu pa ti mama i tata spoje Bozic i rodjendan, a i bilo bi fora roditi na Valentinovo, pa veselimo se pokusavanju i cekanju za 2 tjedna hahahaha 

Sto se tice ostajanja trudan nakon kiretaze. Kiretaza je invazivna, ali ne smanjuje mogucnost. Mislim da vise ovo nase stresno iscekivanje, zivciranje, stres smanjuju mogucnost. Fascinantno mi je kako jako puno cura zatrudni tek kad pocne nesto trenirati/raditi.... Odnosno prestane "morati" ostato trudno bas taj mjesec. Stres utjece na puno stvari, pa mozda i na ovu. Meni je bilo tako prosla vanm. Bilo mi je bas  bitno ostati trudna do 12 mj da odem na bolovanje za Bozic i Novu i spojim sve, odem kod mame, poklonim neke fora "new grandmai grandpa" majce i sl gluposti (uzivilo se blago). No, sve je palo u vodu, nisam uspjela istati trudna tad. I nakon toga me nije bilo bas puno briga kad cu jer cilj nije bio ostvaren... I eto, za Bozic sam ostala trudna.

----------


## Andydea123

Evo,nista od testa... Jucer sam popodne primjetila roza iscjedak i do veceri je krenulo. Dakle,danas 2. dc pisite... I tako,skracen ciklus za jos 1 dan. Ufff... Sad cekam da M prode pa na uzv za utvrđivanje O. 
Mene je bilo strah da nakon kiretaze necu moci zatrudnit i evo 8 mj nakon kiretaze jos nista. Samo mi se iz mjeseca u mjesec skracuje ciklus.

----------


## Viki88

> Viki na zalost nista od implatacijskog kod mene. Dobra, prava, jako dobro poznata u narodu, jos i bolna, menga. Hahaha
> 
> Ali idemo dalje... Ionako je bez veze kad imas rodjendan u orvom mjesecu pa ti mama i tata spoje Bozic i rodjendan, a i bilo bi fora roditi na Valentinovo, pa veselimo se pokusavanju i cekanju za 2 tjedna hahahaha 
> 
> Sto se tice ostajanja trudan nakon kiretaze. Kiretaza je invazivna, ali ne smanjuje mogucnost. Mislim da vise ovo nase stresno iscekivanje, zivciranje, stres smanjuju mogucnost. Fascinantno mi je kako jako puno cura zatrudni tek kad pocne nesto trenirati/raditi.... Odnosno prestane "morati" ostato trudno bas taj mjesec. Stres utjece na puno stvari, pa mozda i na ovu. Meni je bilo tako prosla vanm. Bilo mi je bas  bitno ostati trudna do 12 mj da odem na bolovanje za Bozic i Novu i spojim sve, odem kod mame, poklonim neke fora "new grandmai grandpa" majce i sl gluposti (uzivilo se blago). No, sve je palo u vodu, nisam uspjela istati trudna tad. I nakon toga me nije bilo bas puno briga kad cu jer cilj nije bio ostvaren... I eto, za Bozic sam ostala trudna.


da slazem se da psiha radi cuda ..
kad smo kod rodendana ja sam 21.12 i uvijek mi je spajan bozic i rockas sto se tice poklona

----------


## Viki88

[QUOTE=Viki88;3104725]da slazem se da psiha radi cuda ..
kad smo kod rodendana ja sam 21.12 i uvijek mi je spajan bozic i rockas sto se tice poklona ,elena je 18.12 pa spajamo i njen i moj sad,doduse ja ne slavim vise, a beba je trebala biti 15.-18.11 pa bi vjerovatno i to spajali hahah

----------


## ljube555

> Evo,nista od testa... Jucer sam popodne primjetila roza iscjedak i do veceri je krenulo. Dakle,danas 2. dc pisite... I tako,skracen ciklus za jos 1 dan. Ufff... Sad cekam da M prode pa na uzv za utvrđivanje O. 
> Mene je bilo strah da nakon kiretaze necu moci zatrudnit i evo 8 mj nakon kiretaze jos nista. Samo mi se iz mjeseca u mjesec skracuje ciklus.


A meni 10proslo

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ljube, JustMe, zao mi je sto je vjestica dosla, drzite se.

Buncek, drzim fige na najjace da se pojavi druga linija. Probaj sutra-prekostura s prvim jutarnjim.

Ja sam prije nego smo krenuli na kontrole i pretrage citala dosta o svim tim cajevima, kapima, tabletama. Iskreno, ja nista od toga ne zelim uzimati na svoju ruku, jer realno ne znam jos di tocno nas koci, a svi ti pripravci koji djeluju na zenski ciklus mogu biti dvosjekli mac. Tako da bi ja svakako prije pocetka koristenja bilo kakvog preparata se posavjetovala s doktorom. Mojoj prijateljici je caj od Vrkute pomogao u ostvarivanji trudnoce (ima PCOS), ali istovremeno meni koja imam uredne cikluse bi mogao odmoci.

I zelim sretan majcin dan svim majkama ovdje, ukljucujuci naravno i majke andjela, pomajke, mame ljubimaca...

----------


## justme409

Sretan majcin dan svima.

Slazem se sa jagodicombobicom, ni ja nebi bila sama na svoju ruku bas. Radje bi se s doktorom posavjetovala. Na svoju ruku pijem samo neke vit u kojima ima i folne. 

Viki, eto o tome govorim hahahahaha. Moj bebach je ocito na mene po tom razmisljanju pa se neda jos.  Hahahaha
MM je 5.8., god. Braka 18.08., ja 4.9.. Al ja jos nedam svoj rodjendan. Ako slavim, slavim sama. Svake god doduse kazem da necu slaviti i opet slavim. Dok be dobijemo bebacha ja sam bebach u dusi.

----------


## Buncek

Lista za 12.5.2019. 

(Ne) čekalice 

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~ 47. dc


Odbrojavalice

Andydea123~~~~~~~~~25. dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~20. dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~17. dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~12. dc
Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11. dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~~6. dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~2. dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~2. dc

----------


## Viki88

> Sretan majcin dan svima.
> 
> Slazem se sa jagodicombobicom, ni ja nebi bila sama na svoju ruku bas. Radje bi se s doktorom posavjetovala. Na svoju ruku pijem samo neke vit u kojima ima i folne. 
> 
> Viki, eto o tome govorim hahahahaha. Moj bebach je ocito na mene po tom razmisljanju pa se neda jos.  Hahahaha
> MM je 5.8., god. Braka 18.08., ja 4.9.. Al ja jos nedam svoj rodjendan. Ako slavim, slavim sama. Svake god doduse kazem da necu slaviti i opet slavim. Dok be dobijemo bebacha ja sam bebach u dusi.


haha ma godisnjicu sam i zaboravila. 5.11 je godisnjica braka eto jos nesto za spajanje  hahaha


cure hvala,sretan majcin dan također

----------


## justme409

Viki, A vi ste se bome okomili na taj 11 i 12 mjesec hahahaah. Ojda racunam da je to tvoj mj. Ja sam ocito 8 i 9 rezervirala

----------


## ljube555

Cure ja cu sutra zvati  privat za folikulom.pa mozda sta vise saznam nego kod soc.gin.

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ljube sretno! Javi kaj si rjesila.

----------


## Buncek

Lista za 13.5.2019. 

(Ne) čekalice 

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~ 48. dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~26. dc

Odbrojavalice

iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~21. dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~18. dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~13. dc
Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12. dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~~7. dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~3. dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~3. dc

----------


## ljube555

Jutro svima... Odlucila da ovaj mjesec ne idem nikam nego odmor psihicki... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## chicha

> Nestala nama Chicha!!!!! 
> 
> Dal mozda zna tko od cura kako je ona???
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Ljube555 ma nisam nestala, pročitam vas s vremena na vrijeme...nekako sam se predala sad poslu do porodiljnog, da ostvarim što sam zamislila do tad.

Inače sam hvala Bogu dobro, imam mučnina, povraćam svako jutro, nekad i na poslu, al da se izdržat...svi nalazi i uzv su uredi, samo čekam da prođu ta tri kritična mjeseca da se malo opustim, evo još do petka pijem progesterone, jedva čekam, jer mislim da mi i oni izazivaju mučnine...

samo nisam uspjela upratit šta je s Viki, odnosno s bebom?! nisam uspjela nać prvi post kad je pisala da nešto nije ok??

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube555 ma nisam nestala, pročitam vas s vremena na vrijeme...nekako sam se predala sad poslu do porodiljnog, da ostvarim što sam zamislila do tad.
> 
> Inače sam hvala Bogu dobro, imam mučnina, povraćam svako jutro, nekad i na poslu, al da se izdržat...svi nalazi i uzv su uredi, samo čekam da prođu ta tri kritična mjeseca da se malo opustim, evo još do petka pijem progesterone, jedva čekam, jer mislim da mi i oni izazivaju mučnine...
> 
> samo nisam uspjela upratit šta je s Viki, odnosno s bebom?! nisam uspjela nać prvi post kad je pisala da nešto nije ok??


Koliko si ti sada vec????

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Riri92

> Jutro svima... Odlucila da ovaj mjesec ne idem nikam nego odmor psihicki... 
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Odmori se  :Love:

----------


## anita83

Sta b dala da se mogu ukljuciti ovdje....mm nazalost nezeli trece  :Sad:  a meni dosla jaka zelja

----------


## ljube555

> Sta b dala da se mogu ukljuciti ovdje....mm nazalost nezeli trece  a meni dosla jaka zelja


Moj muz nije zelio trece a sada zeli peto[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## anita83

Nece se moj predomislit
Financije nas koce, prvih dvoje vec veliko....14 i 12 god. Mozda bi i bila prevelika razlika al ja nezz sta mi se dogada u zadnj vrijeme samo razmisljam o trecem

----------


## ljube555

> Nece se moj predomislit
> Financije nas koce, prvih dvoje vec veliko....14 i 12 god. Mozda bi i bila prevelika razlika al ja nezz sta mi se dogada u zadnj vrijeme samo razmisljam o trecem


Moji su 17,16,3,2 i hocu jos jedno i bilo je ali tri i lose zavrsilo se i sada nikako i nikako...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Riri92

Anita, razgovaraj s mužem i oboje iznesite svoje za i protiv razloge. Vjerujem da ćete tako razumno odlučiti.  :Smile: 

Što se tiče razlike u godinama, ima i puno većih pa sve dobro funkcionira. Imam prijateljicu koja ima 27 godina, jedan brat joj ima 45, drugi 43. I super se slažu.

----------


## AliceInChains

Hello svima. Unaprijed se izvinjavam na dugom postu. :D 

Nova sam ovdje, no trenutno nisam trudna. Imam jednu djevojcicu koja uskoro puni 8 godina i u martu sam izgubila drugu trudnocu (medicinski indiciran prekid trudnoce). Trudnoca nije bila planirana ali sam jako htjela zadrzati bebu i jedva sam cekala da ozdravim da mogu raditi opet nakon 6 mj na bebi. No, sad nikako ne mogu da se fino pripremim psihicki na drugo dijete,ponajvise od straha. Jos nisam ozdravila 100%.  Nakon svega sto se izdesavalo vratila mi se moja paranoja, brinem previse o svemu (od prvog djeteta pa do tog ako napipam nesto na sebi (svakako imam tumor na dojci dugo vremena) ili vidim nesto neobicno)...najednom nisam sigurna jesam li sposobna brinuti se opet o djetetu i mirno proci kroz trudnocu ne kontajuci hoce li nesto krenuti po krivu i hoce li sve biti OK. U prvoj trudnoci, prije oko 8,9 godina uopste nisam razmisljala o tome i bas sam bila opustena....Takodjer sam mnogo nervozna i samo vičem na sve oko sebe pa pomislim da ja mozda nisam sposobna za jos jedno dijete...nakon par momenata pomislim da mi se mozda nakon gubitka hormoni i ljutnja izmijesaju pa ni sama ne znam sta da mislim. Mislite da je ovo privremeno stanje? 

P.S. Prva kcerkica je iz prvog braka koji je davno zavrsio, a sada sam duze vrijeme sa novim partnerom koji zivi vec godinu i pol sa mnom i kcerkom i super se slazemo. Ona jako zeli brata/seku-ne gleda na to uopce kao na polubrata ili poluseku nego je bas sva pozitivna oko svega. No et, mene je malo strah, ne znam ni sama kako da ga opisem niti kako da svoje trenutno stanje opisem. On jako zeli da ima i svoje dijete, ne kazem da ja ne zelim da imam dijete sa njim samo trenutno ne znam da li sam spremna jer se bojim svega...

Ne znam da li sam jasno objasnila i d ali cete shvatiti sta je pisac htio reci. (Munjena sam i zbunjena  :Smile:  )

----------


## EmaG.

> Hello svima. Unaprijed se izvinjavam na dugom postu. :D 
> 
> Nova sam ovdje, no trenutno nisam trudna. Imam jednu djevojcicu koja uskoro puni 8 godina i u martu sam izgubila drugu trudnocu (medicinski indiciran prekid trudnoce). Trudnoca nije bila planirana ali sam jako htjela zadrzati bebu i jedva sam cekala da ozdravim da mogu raditi opet nakon 6 mj na bebi. No, sad nikako ne mogu da se fino pripremim psihicki na drugo dijete,ponajvise od straha. Jos nisam ozdravila 100%.  Nakon svega sto se izdesavalo vratila mi se moja paranoja, brinem previse o svemu (od prvog djeteta pa do tog ako napipam nesto na sebi (svakako imam tumor na dojci dugo vremena) ili vidim nesto neobicno)...najednom nisam sigurna jesam li sposobna brinuti se opet o djetetu i mirno proci kroz trudnocu ne kontajuci hoce li nesto krenuti po krivu i hoce li sve biti OK. U prvoj trudnoci, prije oko 8,9 godina uopste nisam razmisljala o tome i bas sam bila opustena....Takodjer sam mnogo nervozna i samo vičem na sve oko sebe pa pomislim da ja mozda nisam sposobna za jos jedno dijete...nakon par momenata pomislim da mi se mozda nakon gubitka hormoni i ljutnja izmijesaju pa ni sama ne znam sta da mislim. Mislite da je ovo privremeno stanje? 
> 
> P.S. Prva kcerkica je iz prvog braka koji je davno zavrsio, a sada sam duze vrijeme sa novim partnerom koji zivi vec godinu i pol sa mnom i kcerkom i super se slazemo. Ona jako zeli brata/seku-ne gleda na to uopce kao na polubrata ili poluseku nego je bas sva pozitivna oko svega. No et, mene je malo strah, ne znam ni sama kako da ga opisem niti kako da svoje trenutno stanje opisem. On jako zeli da ima i svoje dijete, ne kazem da ja ne zelim da imam dijete sa njim samo trenutno ne znam da li sam spremna jer se bojim svega...
> 
> Ne znam da li sam jasno objasnila i d ali cete shvatiti sta je pisac htio reci. (Munjena sam i zbunjena  )


Alice, dobrodošla  :Smile:  I hvala ti šta si podijelila s nama svoju priču, pogotovo ovaj dio sa gubitkom trudnoće. Baš mi je žao :grouphug: 

Ako si imala pobačaj prije dva mjeseca i još se ne osjećaš spremnom psihički, najbolje je da si daš još malo vremena da zacijele te rane. Koliko god čovjek želio dijete, najbitnije je biti psihički dobro i bez stresa kad se radi na novom, a ti i sama kažeš da si u strahu. Kad sljedeći put ostaneš trudna, ako si nisi dala dovoljno vremena da se oporaviš od gubitka, taj strah će te paralizirati i bit će ti grozno prvih tjedana, a možda čak i cijelo prvo tromjesečje.

Uglavnom, mi smo tu i imamo različita iskustva, tako da sve te strahove i sumnje razumijemo..

----------


## AliceInChains

Hvala na dobrodoslici.  :Smile:  
Da, sada su mi svi osjecaji izmiksani. Mislim da zapravo jos nemam pojma sta se desilo i da tek sad varim, ako je to moguce. :/ 
Nekako mi je lose i pomisliti da trenutno ne zelim bebu, a tu sam zeljela. Ne znam da li  izmisljam razloge poput kako sve ispocetka, los brak iza mene koji se promijenio na losije nakon dolaska djeteta....onda kako ce biti sa zdravljem jer sam ovoga puta jako bila boljesna da sam mjsec dana bila na agresivnoj terapiji da bi me mogli staviti pod opstu anesteziju...mjesec sam bila trudna ne znajuci sta ce biti, a mjesec dana sam znala da ce beba koju nosim da ode od mene....i imala sam prenose uzasne....no imam osjecaj da sam u boljem psihickom stanju bila tad nego sad. Planirali smo ponovo raditi na tome na jesen, kada prodje dovoljno vremena i ja sam jedva cekala....ali sad....i dalje jedva cekam, a u drugu strepim od straha. U jednom momentu negiram zelju, u drugom same suze krenu kada na ulici vidim novorodjence. Ne znam...poredat ce se sve,nadam se.  :Smile:

----------


## justme409

Draga alice jako mi je zao zbog tvog iskustva i gubitka. To je nezamislivo nesto, i 6 mjeseci je mozda dovoljno za fizicki ozdraviti, ali psihicki tu treba malo duze. Ako vidis da jos, nisi spremna pricekaj jos malo.
Ja sam nakon svakog gubitka tu bol htjela rjesiti samo sa uspjesnom trudnocom. Kakva cu biti kad dodje do nje ne znam. Vjerovatno ce me biti strah svega bas zbog prijasnjih iskustava tako da sigurno nece proci isto kao i kod cura kojima je to prva trudnoca i ne znaju (i ne moraju, i bolje sa da ne znaju) previse o tim losim stvarima.

----------


## AliceInChains

@ juustme409 i Ema G Hvala vam drage cure na podrsci. Ja sam eto u nekoj konfuziji skroz. Nigdje veze sa onim prije....u pocetku mi je samo trudnoca i bila na umu ali sada se nesto neckam. Ne radim to jer ne zelim bebu, cisto jer me strah i trudnoce i onoga nakon nje. Da budem iskrena, jos uvijek se plasim i seksa.  :Sad: 
Imam neki osjecaj da ja imam zakasnjelu reakciju na sve. U jendom momentu kazem da mislim da ja nisam sposobna da budem opet mama, onda onako vidim zenu sa novorodjencetom u gradu i suze mi samo krenu. Definitivno mislim da dok se dogadjalo nisam bila svjesna da se dogadja meni. Mene su zadnji mjesec trudnoce oporavljali za opstu anesteziju i cijeli taj jedan od dva mjeseca i kusur sam znala sta dolazi....u nekim trenucima sam plakala u nekim sam od nekog zaborava uzivala u toj trudnoci pa kad se uhvatim onda poludim. Ne znam sta bi mi bilo gore, spontani da je bio ili ovo sto sam mjesec primala agresivnu tearapiju kako bi moja pluca mogla podnijetu uspavljivanje. Svejedno, na dan tog prokletog čina doktor je rekao da se pojavio hematom koji je upucivao na moguci sponati i pripremu tijela da samo odbaci plod. Anyway...izvinite sto vas davim....ali nekako mi se najednom govori i pise o tome. Idem ja i na psihoterapiju ali ...ne nadodje mi bujica emocija bas u tom momentu uvijek. 

Nadam se da ce nam svima buduce trudnoce proci u savrsenom redu i da cemo roditi zdrave bebice.  :Smile:

----------


## AliceInChains

I jao, ja sam napisala jedan odgovori koji nije odobren pa sam mislila da nisam poslala pa sam ponovo pisala i sada imam osjecaj da ce stici oba, slicna. :D

----------


## Andydea123

Slabo nam se azurira lista... 
AliceInChain- dobrodosla!

----------


## ljube555

> I jao, ja sam napisala jedan odgovori koji nije odobren pa sam mislila da nisam poslala pa sam ponovo pisala i sada imam osjecaj da ce stici oba, slicna. :D


Dobro dosla[emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Viki88

alicelnchayns dobro dosla, slobodno se izjadaj zato i jesmo tu.. 
ceka me uskoro isto sto i tebe i u potpunosti razumijem tvoj strah za iducu trudnocu. znam da cu ja umirati od straha svaku sekundu iduce trudnoce.
cure zna netko nekog psihologa u Zg? mislim da ce mi trebati nakon pobacaja

----------


## ljube555

> alicelnchayns dobro dosla, slobodno se izjadaj zato i jesmo tu.. 
> ceka me uskoro isto sto i tebe i u potpunosti razumijem tvoj strah za iducu trudnocu. znam da cu ja umirati od straha svaku sekundu iduce trudnoce.
> cure zna netko nekog psihologa u Zg? mislim da ce mi trebati nakon pobacaja


Ja sam bila dva mjeseca na tabletama, i nakon toga dan danas mi dode kriza i moram popiti normabel... 
U zagreb neznam nikoga nazalost

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> alicelnchayns dobro dosla, slobodno se izjadaj zato i jesmo tu.. 
> ceka me uskoro isto sto i tebe i u potpunosti razumijem tvoj strah za iducu trudnocu. znam da cu ja umirati od straha svaku sekundu iduce trudnoce.
> cure zna netko nekog psihologa u Zg? mislim da ce mi trebati nakon pobacaja


Draga, koliko ti je sada???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Cure, danas mi je 4dc i M skoro i nema a boli imam bas jaki tek sada nakon M... Ovo sve vise nije normalno

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Viki88

> Ja sam bila dva mjeseca na tabletama, i nakon toga dan danas mi dode kriza i moram popiti normabel... 
> U zagreb neznam nikoga nazalost
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


vjerujem. neznam gdje zivis i dali radis? koliko nakon se mora vratiti na posao? nemogu si zamisliti vracanje na posao 2 tj nakon toga.
14 tjedana po uvz

----------


## Buncek

Lista za 14.5.2019. 

(Ne) čekalice 

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~ 49. dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~27. dc

Odbrojavalice

iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~22. dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~19. dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~14. dc
Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13. dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~~8. dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~4. dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~4. dc

----------


## Andydea123

> Cure, danas mi je 4dc i M skoro i nema a boli imam bas jaki tek sada nakon M... Ovo sve vise nije normalno
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Ljube,i meni je 4. dc i vec mi je skoro cisto. I to sam dobila u subotu vecer,nedjelja i ponedjeljak,danas vec skoro nista. Cudno miiii!!! A dobila 24.dc... danas bi bio 27.dc. ovo mi nije normalno.

----------


## ljube555

> vjerujem. neznam gdje zivis i dali radis? koliko nakon se mora vratiti na posao? nemogu si zamisliti vracanje na posao 2 tj nakon toga.
> 14 tjedana po uvz


Varazdin... Na porodiljnom sam jos god.dana

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube,i meni je 4. dc i vec mi je skoro cisto. I to sam dobila u subotu vecer,nedjelja i ponedjeljak,danas vec skoro nista. Cudno miiii!!! A dobila 24.dc... danas bi bio 27.dc. ovo mi nije normalno.


Tocno tako i kod mene... I napuhnuto opet sve i pritisak jaki

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Andydea123

> Lista za 14.5.2019. 
> 
> (Ne) čekalice 
> 
> angie_88~~~~~~~~~~ 49. dc
> Andydea123~~~~~~~~~27. dc
> 
> Odbrojavalice
> 
> ...


Buncek,meni pisi 4. dc.

----------


## justme409

I meni je ova m poremetila se... Dosla 3 dana ranije, 3 dana curilo, sad vise i nema. Proljece je,, a u meni nemir hahaahha.

Aliceinchains na pravom si mjestu. I meni je tako nekako.... Sve super, sve super... I onda odjednom kriza. Prva kriza teska mi je dosla kad mi je sestra ostala trudna opet neplanirano... druga kad sam saznala spol. Tocno ono sto sam ja htjela... I jedina bitna tema je sad to... To je ocito problem koji sam vukla oduvjek, ali se sad pojacao sa ova dva moja gubitka. Kad god mi je tesko dodjem ovdje i svoju bujicu samo izlijem ovdje.

----------


## Andydea123

> Tocno tako i kod mene... I napuhnuto opet sve i pritisak jaki
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Da... Napuhnuta ko zaba,sve mi hlace tijesne! Ljube,ima li smisla mozda raditi test ili? Meni je ovo bas bas cudno. Nije da inace krvarim danima ali nakon kiretaze sam primjetila da mi M bude obilnija i traje 6-7 dana. Prosla i sad ova su stigle po 3-4 dana ranije i nisu bile niti obilne,niti duge...

----------


## ljube555

> Da... Napuhnuta ko zaba,sve mi hlace tijesne! Ljube,ima li smisla mozda raditi test ili? Meni je ovo bas bas cudno. Nije da inace krvarim danima ali nakon kiretaze sam primjetila da mi M bude obilnija i traje 6-7 dana. Prosla i sad ova su stigle po 3-4 dana ranije i nisu bile niti obilne,niti duge...


Takoder i kod mene... Bas imam danas celi dan bolovi neki bas neugodne i napuhnuto , tako nije bilo ni pred M... Ja sam isto razmisljala o testu a sada neznam dal ima smisla ili ne...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Tri smo sa 4dc mozda nama posreci pa svi tri i ugledamo plusic uskoro, kako prije pocelo tri cure odjednom[emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## iva_777

Pozdrav curke!
Kod mene situacija ni vrit ni mimo. Pritisak u trbuhu ne prestaje od O. Bolovi u krizima prisutni stalno. Danas malo vise bocka trbuh, a temp mi porasla sa 36.4 na 36.7
 Sinoc me uhvatila ludjacka vrtoglavica i mucnina tako da me MM doslovno odveo do kreveta.
Bilo kako bilo brojim jos 7 dana do bete i nadam se svim srcem da cu je docekati.

----------


## ljube555

> Pozdrav curke!
> Kod mene situacija ni vrit ni mimo. Pritisak u trbuhu ne prestaje od O. Bolovi u krizima prisutni stalno. Danas malo vise bocka trbuh, a temp mi porasla sa 36.4 na 36.7
>  Sinoc me uhvatila ludjacka vrtoglavica i mucnina tako da me MM doslovno odveo do kreveta.
> Bilo kako bilo brojim jos 7 dana do bete i nadam se svim srcem da cu je docekati.


Sretno draga[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Riri92

Sretno vam svima, nek što prije budu neki plusići.  :Smile:  

Kod mene su od danas plodni dani, barem kako kalendar kaže.

----------


## ljube555

> Sretno vam svima, nek što prije budu neki plusići.  
> 
> Kod mene su od danas plodni dani, barem kako kalendar kaže.


Sretno draga!!!

I da ovaj ciklus bude uspjesan[emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Riri92

Hvala Ljube! Ma ako i ne bude ništa neću se opterećivati previše, tek je prvi pokušaj.  :Smile:

----------


## AliceInChains

> alicelnchayns dobro dosla, slobodno se izjadaj zato i jesmo tu.. 
> ceka me uskoro isto sto i tebe i u potpunosti razumijem tvoj strah za iducu trudnocu. znam da cu ja umirati od straha svaku sekundu iduce trudnoce.
> cure zna netko nekog psihologa u Zg? mislim da ce mi trebati nakon pobacaja


Jako mi je zao cuti to.  :Sad:  Znak koliko je tesko sa tim saznanjem nositi dijete....I da, psihotarapeut je super stvar. Ja sam isla i prije samog prekida trudnoce...no idem jos uvijek. Ako imas priliku, odi obavezno.

----------


## justme409

ljube da, 3 na 4dc hahaha jos je meni ovo prava strana, oliti ovulacija na spojeni jajnik.

----------


## Viki88

> Pozdrav curke!
> Kod mene situacija ni vrit ni mimo. Pritisak u trbuhu ne prestaje od O. Bolovi u krizima prisutni stalno. Danas malo vise bocka trbuh, a temp mi porasla sa 36.4 na 36.7
>  Sinoc me uhvatila ludjacka vrtoglavica i mucnina tako da me MM doslovno odveo do kreveta.
> Bilo kako bilo brojim jos 7 dana do bete i nadam se svim srcem da cu je docekati.


drzim figee .. sretnoo  :Very Happy:   :Heart:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Alice, dobrodosla! Zao mi je zbog gubitka koji si prosla. Samo polako...ovdje si mozes olaksati dusu bez osudivanja.

Viki, kak se drzis? Jel ima kakvih novih info?

Riri, vrijeme ko stvoreno za pokrivanje plodnih dana haha

Svim vama koje ste napuhnute vibram da tako i ostane i da pisnete plusic ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Ja pak ne osjecam apsolutno nista. Sutra kod gina na briseve koji mi jos trebaju za VV, i onda ako M stigne drzim fige da me ne zezne, jer od 3 do 5 dc moram vaditi hormone, a za sad po kalendaru padaju taman za vikend.

----------


## Viki88

mah cure zvali su me danas sa sv.Duha da je za sada uredan muski kariogram ali jos moraju detaljnu analizu napraviti , ali ne vjerujem u sretan ishod zbog te anasarke u trbuhu i nuhalni koji se i niz leda spusta.. uglavnom nesto sa organima mora biti nebi bio tako los uvz..
a i ne mora ali to bi bilo pravo cudo.. sad dalje cekanje i cekanje! uvz srca se moze raditi tek negdje u 19tt 
sad mi je jos gore sto znam da je sin a bila sam uvjerena da cu imati dvoje djece i da ce drugo biti sin. i eto od pocetka znam da je musko  :Sad:

----------


## Riri92

Viki baš mi je žao što prolaziš kroz to, ne mogu ni zamisliti. Drži se  :Love:

----------


## justme409

Dok se ne dokaze suprotno ja vjerujem u cudo.
Sto sad jos znaci te detaljne pretrage? Koliko moras cekati?

----------


## Viki88

ah kako stvari stoje izgleda da ce s3 sve to razvuci jos do 20 tt jer se srce tek moze vidjeti oko 19tt , jedino ako se sve prije toga ne pogorsa, nadu na uvz tko zna kaj pa predloze ranije prekid jer na osnovu urednog kariograma mi prekid nece raditi.. ili ako priroda ne ucini sama svoje

----------


## justme409

Strava koliki to traje

----------


## Jagodicabobica

> Dok se ne dokaze suprotno ja vjerujem u cudo.
> Sto sad jos znaci te detaljne pretrage? Koliko moras cekati?


Potpisujem JustMe. Ja znam da je znalo biti slucajeva di su cure vec i na kiretazu uputili, pa bi na kraju ispalo sve dobro. Grozno je da moras cekati toliko.
Viki, da li postoji kakav pregled koji bi mogla privatno obaviti? Ili neki detaljniji/kvalitetniji uzv? U kojem si sad tjednu? 
Ne mogu si to ni zamisliti, da moras cekati a nemas nade. Divim ti se kolko si jaka, znam da se sad mozda ne osjecas tako ali svaka ti cast!

----------


## EmaG.

> Ne mogu si to ni zamisliti, da moras cekati a nemas nade. Divim ti se kolko si jaka, znam da se sad mozda ne osjecas tako ali svaka ti cast!


I ja ovo potpisujem. 
Drži se Viki, tu smo za tebe šta god da treba, iako je to slaba utjeha u ovoj situaciji.

----------


## justme409

I ja ti se divim viki. Jaca si ti nego mislis. Bas se nadam i molim da ce se cudo dogoditi i da cemo se veseliti uskoro

----------


## Viki88

hvala curke, imam za koga biti jaka i nesmijem potonuti  :Smile:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ja sam danas imala show kod ginekologa, doslovno sam na hodniku molila ove koji rade u laboratoriju da mi uzmu uzorak jer su se vec obukli, zakljucali i krenuli doma. Prvo sam dosla s krivom uputnicom, dok mi je sestra dala dobru taman sam se mimoisla s ovima koji im dolaze po uzorke. A nemam auto i ne bi stigla prije posla to odnjeti u Mirogojsku. I haltam ekipu na hodniku, oni vec u jaknama doma idu! Tek sad kad se radi o mom buducem djetetu vidim kolko sam kadra vuci za rukav i ne prihvatiti NE kao odgovor, inace za samu sebe uvijek podvijem rep! Tako i kad sam isla po uputnice za hormone, izasla sam u cekaonu, dala muzu uputnicu i reko "Ja sad citam, ti provjeravaj!" I bome falilo! Nije mi upisao TSH! I onda sam odma isla nazad u ordinaciju da mi to dopise.

Tako da eto, sve si provjeravajte, i izborite se za sebe jer drugi nitko ne bude!

----------


## Viki88

> Ja sam danas imala show kod ginekologa, doslovno sam na hodniku molila ove koji rade u laboratoriju da mi uzmu uzorak jer su se vec obukli, zakljucali i krenuli doma. Prvo sam dosla s krivom uputnicom, dok mi je sestra dala dobru taman sam se mimoisla s ovima koji im dolaze po uzorke. A nemam auto i ne bi stigla prije posla to odnjeti u Mirogojsku. I haltam ekipu na hodniku, oni vec u jaknama doma idu! Tek sad kad se radi o mom buducem djetetu vidim kolko sam kadra vuci za rukav i ne prihvatiti NE kao odgovor, inace za samu sebe uvijek podvijem rep! Tako i kad sam isla po uputnice za hormone, izasla sam u cekaonu, dala muzu uputnicu i reko "Ja sad citam, ti provjeravaj!" I bome falilo! Nije mi upisao TSH! I onda sam odma isla nazad u ordinaciju da mi to dopise.
> 
> Tako da eto, sve si provjeravajte, i izborite se za sebe jer drugi nitko ne bude!


bravo jagodica , nedaj se..a taj ofrlji posao me izluduje i nikome nista

----------


## Riri92

Jagodice, super si se snašla!

----------


## Andydea123

> Tri smo sa 4dc mozda nama posreci pa svi tri i ugledamo plusic uskoro, kako prije pocelo tri cure odjednom[emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


to bi bilo super!  :fige:  :fige: fige:: :grouphug:

----------


## Andydea123

> Pozdrav curke!
> Kod mene situacija ni vrit ni mimo. Pritisak u trbuhu ne prestaje od O. Bolovi u krizima prisutni stalno. Danas malo vise bocka trbuh, a temp mi porasla sa 36.4 na 36.7
>  Sinoc me uhvatila ludjacka vrtoglavica i mucnina tako da me MM doslovno odveo do kreveta.
> Bilo kako bilo brojim jos 7 dana do bete i nadam se svim srcem da cu je docekati.


 :fige:

----------


## ljube555

> to bi bilo super! fige::


Ja cini se ovaj ciklus cu imati ranije O, vec sam pocela lagano osjecati jajnici

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: Lista za 16.05.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

angie_88¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨51.dc

Odbrojavalice

Iva777¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨24.dc
jagodicabobica¨¨¨¨¨¨21.dc
Himalaya¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨16.dc
Riri92¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨15.dc
Buncek¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨10.dc
ljube555¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨6.dc
justme409¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨6.dc
Andydea123¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨6.dc


Evo liste... nadam se da se Buncek ne ljuti ali vec smo dva dana bez liste.

----------


## justme409

I ja osjecam jajnike,, a jos uvijek imam laganu m. A i na putu sam. I gdje god dodjem stalno djecu svoju pokazuju ljudi

----------


## Riri92

I ja isto, a O mi treba biti sutra. I bit će, znam po trenutnim grčevima. Ali uopće nemam nade za ovaj ciklus. Prekjučer mi je jako pao tlak pa sam se onesvijestila i nisam bila za ništa. Jučer sam se isto osjećala bezveze, vrtilo mi se otkad sam se probudila i imala sam osjećaj da ću se opet srušiti pa me muž vozio na hitnu. Dali su mi infuziju ali sad kad se dobro osjećam, nema seksa jer me O boli. 

Nikako na zelenu granu.  :lool:

----------


## ljube555

> I ja osjecam jajnike,, a jos uvijek imam laganu m. A i na putu sam. I gdje god dodjem stalno djecu svoju pokazuju ljudi


I ja

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> I ja osjecam jajnike,, a jos uvijek imam laganu m. A i na putu sam. I gdje god dodjem stalno djecu svoju pokazuju ljudi


Sta se tice jaceg krvarenija to trajalo tri dana i od 4 krenuo rozi iscjedak i dan danas...nadam se da u toku dana i to stani... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Himalaya

Od jučer imam ovulacijski iscjedak i simptome ovulacije, ali lh trakice ne pokazuju ovulaciju. Mjerila sam jučer kad se pojavio iscjedak i dva odnosno 4 dana prije. Sve je negativno. Mislite li da ima smisla dalje ih koristiti?

----------


## ljube555

> Od jučer imam ovulacijski iscjedak i simptome ovulacije, ali lh trakice ne pokazuju ovulaciju. Mjerila sam jučer kad se pojavio iscjedak i dva odnosno 4 dana prije. Sve je negativno. Mislite li da ima smisla dalje ih koristiti?


Moke iskustvo sa trakicima, da njima ne vjerujem uopce

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: *Lista za 17.05.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

angie_88¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨52.dc

Odbrojavalice

Iva777¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨25.dc
jagodicabobica¨¨¨¨¨¨22.dc
Himalaya¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨17.dc
Riri92¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨16.dc
Buncek¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨11.dc
ljube555¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨7.dc
justme409¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨7.dc
Andydea123¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨7.dc*

----------


## Andydea123

ljube555,justme409,Riri92,Himalaya- u akciju! :Bouncing:  ja u ponedjeljak idem kod ginekologa,trebao bi vidjeti O,bit ce 10.dc. pokrivamo sve,u akciji smo od 4.dc svaka 2 dana. ajmo po plusice!

----------


## Himalaya

> ljube555,justme409,Riri92,Himalaya- u akciju! ja u ponedjeljak idem kod ginekologa,trebao bi vidjeti O,bit ce 10.dc. pokrivamo sve,u akciji smo od 4.dc svaka 2 dana. ajmo po plusice!


I ne zaboravi jastuk ispod guze kaže moja doktorica da je ona tako uspjela  :utezi:

----------


## Andydea123

> I ne zaboravi jastuk ispod guze kaže moja doktorica da je ona tako uspjela


hahahaha ja to malo naprednije-noge u stav svijece hahahaha

----------


## Andydea123

niste mi nista rekle za listu. jeli se slazete da je ja vodim?  one vibrice na tipkovnici nemogu nac zato je malo drugacija lista. gdje nam je angie_88? koja je situacija kod nje?

----------


## EmaG.

> Od jučer imam ovulacijski iscjedak i simptome ovulacije, ali lh trakice ne pokazuju ovulaciju. Mjerila sam jučer kad se pojavio iscjedak i dva odnosno 4 dana prije. Sve je negativno. Mislite li da ima smisla dalje ih koristiti?


Ej Himalaya, ja sam svaka dva dana mjerila od recimo 10.-12. dana (inače sam ovulacije imala kasnije, oko 19. dana) i onda kad počne vidljivo tamniti crta, onda bi počela svaki dan, s tim da ta zadnja 3-4 dana mjerim po dva puta dnevno. I onda imaš šansu uloviti. Ovak ako si mjerila tak rijetko, moguće da si fulala peak jer on čim se dogodi, razina LH padne i test postane negativan. Nekad se radi o doslovno par sati, odnosno dijelu dana kad mjeriš.
Uglavnom ako naručiš trakice preko e-baya, to ti je najjeftinija i najpouzdanija metoda praćenja ovulacije. Samo si daj ciklus, dva da skužiš kak funkcioniraju trakice :Wink: 

Vidim da ti je 17.dan, koliko ti inače traje ciklus?

----------


## EmaG.

> I ne zaboravi jastuk ispod guze kaže moja doktorica da je ona tako uspjela


Hahaha samo bi dodala na ovo da sam i ja ovo radila par puta jer sam psihički imala osjećaj kao da nešto dodatno radim da pomognem, ali zapravo znanstveno nema potvrde ove metode i što se biologije tiče možeš iz bilo kojeg položaja, pa i stojeći ostati trudna :Grin:

----------


## Himalaya

> Ej Himalaya, ja sam svaka dva dana mjerila od recimo 10.-12. dana (inače sam ovulacije imala kasnije, oko 19. dana) i onda kad počne vidljivo tamniti crta, onda bi počela svaki dan, s tim da ta zadnja 3-4 dana mjerim po dva puta dnevno. I onda imaš šansu uloviti. Ovak ako si mjerila tak rijetko, moguće da si fulala peak jer on čim se dogodi, razina LH padne i test postane negativan. Nekad se radi o doslovno par sati, odnosno dijelu dana kad mjeriš.
> Uglavnom ako naručiš trakice preko e-baya, to ti je najjeftinija i najpouzdanija metoda praćenja ovulacije. Samo si daj ciklus, dva da skužiš kak funkcioniraju trakice
> 
> Vidim da ti je 17.dan, koliko ti inače traje ciklus?


Ciklusi su mi produženi 30 - 40 dana. Naručit ću si s e-baya i češće ih upotrebljavati prema tvojim savjetima jer ovako očito nemaju nekog smisla. Hvala

----------


## Himalaya

> hahahaha ja to malo naprednije-noge u stav svijece hahahaha


Hahaha..yoga u seksualnom životu hahah

----------


## EmaG.

> Ciklusi su mi produženi 30 - 40 dana. Naručit ću si s e-baya i češće ih upotrebljavati prema tvojim savjetima jer ovako očito nemaju nekog smisla. Hvala


Pa onda moguće da ti još nije bila ovulacija? Probaj još koji put s trakicama, osim ako nemaš samo onih 5 šta se u ljekarni kupi. 
Najbolje ti je te s e-baya i malo si izguglaj slikice tuđih testova pa ćeš škužiti kako funkcioniraju. 
Ja ih preporučam jer oba puta kad sam ih se ozbiljno primila sam ostala trudna odmah. Tako sam skužila kako lako možeš fulati ovulaciju, zato su bitne. 

Sretno i držim fige za novo trostruko odbrojavanje :fige:

----------


## Andydea123

> Hahaha..yoga u seksualnom životu hahah


hahahahah pa da!  :Sing:  Sva sreca pa je MM jos zagrijan za raznorazna isprobavanja hahahaha i sve isprobavamo  :Love:  Jos jedino da me odvede na neko romanticno putovanje...  :Cekam:

----------


## Riri92

> Hahaha samo bi dodala na ovo da sam i ja ovo radila par puta jer sam psihički imala osjećaj kao da nešto dodatno radim da pomognem, ali zapravo znanstveno nema potvrde ove metode i što se biologije tiče možeš iz bilo kojeg položaja, pa i stojeći ostati trudna


Ja baš jučer isto čitam da nema znanstvene potvrde te metode. Ali dobro, i pozitivan psihološki utjecaj je dobar tako da nema ništa loše u seksualnoj yogi.  :lool:

----------


## Andydea123

> Ja baš jučer isto čitam da nema znanstvene potvrde te metode. Ali dobro, i pozitivan psihološki utjecaj je dobar tako da nema ništa loše u seksualnoj yogi.


a nemam sto izgubit,jedino dobit hahahaha . ma to su sve metode koje mi ocajni pokusavamo isbrobat nebi li nam se posrecilo. valjda jednog dana i hoce.

----------


## Riri92

Ma znam, baš tako.  :Smile:  

Nego, jel zna netko od vas koja je istina oko toga koliko često trebaju biti odnosi? Mislila sam da je istina ono za svaka dva dana, a jučer čitam da je to mit pa sam sad malo  :Confused:

----------


## ljube555

> Ma znam, baš tako.  
> 
> Nego, jel zna netko od vas koja je istina oko toga koliko često trebaju biti odnosi? Mislila sam da je istina ono za svaka dva dana, a jučer čitam da je to mit pa sam sad malo


Ajme draga, ja mislim da nema pravila... Mi probali i svaki dan i svaki drugi i nece ...a nakon poroda dok sam rodila trece imala sam jedan odnos nakon sest i pol tjedana nakon poroda i odmah prijalo,  se sa tim kaj nisam ni prvu M tad jos dobila... A znam sigurno da bio samo jedan odnos posto muz dosao u sub.i u ned.vec otisao za njemacku i nije ga bilo tri tjedana doma nakon odnosa... 

I mislim da stvarno nema pravila...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Andydea123

> Ma znam, baš tako.  
> 
> Nego, jel zna netko od vas koja je istina oko toga koliko često trebaju biti odnosi? Mislila sam da je istina ono za svaka dva dana, a jučer čitam da je to mit pa sam sad malo


mislim da nema pravila. kao i ljube,i kod mene je bilo pokrivanja svaki dan,pa svaki drugi, pa jedno vrijeme samo u vrijeme ovulacije...bilo je svakakvih kombinacija, a nikako potrefit. mislim da nas najvise koči psiha. jer,jbga,koliko god htjela biti opustena i ne mislit o tome,to je u podsvjesti i nemozes pobjec od toga.

----------


## ljube555

> mislim da nema pravila. kao i ljube,i kod mene je bilo pokrivanja svaki dan,pa svaki drugi, pa jedno vrijeme samo u vrijeme ovulacije...bilo je svakakvih kombinacija, a nikako potrefit. mislim da nas najvise koči psiha. jer,jbga,koliko god htjela biti opustena i ne mislit o tome,to je u podsvjesti i nemozes pobjec od toga.


Bas tako i taj je razlog najvise... Tako mi je i gin.rekao

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## EmaG.

> Ma znam, baš tako.  
> 
> Nego, jel zna netko od vas koja je istina oko toga koliko često trebaju biti odnosi? Mislila sam da je istina ono za svaka dva dana, a jučer čitam da je to mit pa sam sad malo


Pa gle, nije dobro svaki dan jer se ne stigne ekipa nakupiti kak se spada, a opet svaki drugi dan znači da konstantno u tebi ima svježe sperme koja može oploditi stanicu. Tako da ja vjerujem u to svaka dva dana, jer je logično, s tim da u dane kad vidim da ću sutra imati ovulaciju i taj dan kad imam ovulaciju, onda ujutro i navečer. Onda si pokrivena. Sve ovo ostalo - stres, da li će se spojiti, da li će se implantirati... na to ti ionako nemaš utjecaja. Ali imaš utjecaja na to da osiguraš da je ekipa stalno na terenu. Ak se razumijemo :Grin:

----------


## EmaG.

> niste mi nista rekle za listu. jeli se slazete da je ja vodim?  one vibrice na tipkovnici nemogu nac zato je malo drugacija lista. gdje nam je angie_88? koja je situacija kod nje?


Andydea, ma samo ti vodi :Very Happy: 

Nadam se da će se angie brzo javiti...

----------


## Beti3

> Ma znam, baš tako.  
> 
> Nego, jel zna netko od vas koja je istina oko toga koliko često trebaju biti odnosi? Mislila sam da je istina ono za svaka dva dana, a jučer čitam da je to mit pa sam sad malo


Kod mene i mog muža je vrijedilo samo ako smo svaka 24 sata. Očito su moje jajne stanice kratko plodne. A toliko smo puta radili bebu i toliko sam puta bila trudna da smo to dokazali  :Smile:  
Ps 7 trudnoća, ali troje djece. Svaki par ima svoj ritam. Isprobavajte. U tome je isto čar  :Smile:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Andydea, lista je jako lijepa, bravo! Samo nastavi.

Himalaya, ono sto ja znam je da se za razliku od hcg testova, lh treba piskiti posljepode. Ja sam znala poceti oko 9dc pa bi piskila po dvije dnevno. O su mi oko 12dc i uglavnom mi izbaci peak nekih 24h ranije. Ali postoje razlicite osjetljivosti, pa eventualno da si uzmes osjetljivije? Meni je recimo testna crta uvijek prisutna slabo, ali pred O bas potamni, i tih 24h je ugl tamnija onda opet posvijetli. 

Riri, ajme nadam se da si oke. Inace imas takvih problema s tlakom? 

JustMe, drzi se. Ja i prvi i ovaj put kad smo se odlucili posvetiti trudnoci samo trudnice vidjam. Sve su to znakovi.

Sto se tice odnosa, mislim da to dosta ovisi i o spermiogramu. Ako je nalaz dobar mislim da moze i ucestalije, moja prijateljica je dosla do bebe tako da je imala ciljane odnose i to tri puta dnevno. Kad je nalaz losiji, bolje je svaki drugi dan. A opet, ni duza apstinencija (tipa po 5-7dana) nije preporucljiva jer plivaci pocnu odumirati. Tako da ovisno o sgramu, nekad bolje sto vise, a nekad bolje s razmakom. 

Ja ako bas pratim i osluskujem, citav ciklus osjecam dole nesto. Ili neko stipanje, ili nadutost. Sto manje slusam, to manje osjetim. Ali prije O uvijek osjecam jajnike.

----------


## Riri92

Izgleda da stvarno nema pravila.  :Smile:  

Jagodice jesam sad. Da, nizak je stalno. Ma sama sam si kriva u biti. Imala sam svadbu pa me to iscrpilo i odmah sam se vratila vježbanju. Još i noć prije treninga nisam nikako spavala, ujutro nisam jela i eto ga. Od sad ću pametnije.  :Smile:  

Andydea, lijepa je lista i bez vibrica, ja ih isto ne vidim na tipkovnici.

----------


## ljube555

Ja nekako cudno osjecam se... Lagano me napuhnulo, dosta osjecam jajnici, krenulo vec lagano rastezljivi iscjedak.. ocito ovaj ciklus O bude uranila... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Andydea123

> Izgleda da stvarno nema pravila.  
> 
> Jagodice jesam sad. Da, nizak je stalno. Ma sama sam si kriva u biti. Imala sam svadbu pa me to iscrpilo i odmah sam se vratila vježbanju. Još i noć prije treninga nisam nikako spavala, ujutro nisam jela i eto ga. Od sad ću pametnije.  
> 
> Andydea, lijepa je lista i bez vibrica, ja ih isto ne vidim na tipkovnici.


~~~~~~~~~~~ haahahahahaha nasla sam ih! nisam imala mira i trazila sam i trazila hahaha i nasla! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
sutra lista sa vibricama! ipak,vibra je ipak vibra,zar ne? a to nama treba. dobar osjecaj. 

na mojoj tipkovnici je slicica vibre ispod ESC tipke ali to nije. nasla sam je pod ALT GR+1.

----------


## ljube555

> ~~~~~~~~~~~ haahahahahaha nasla sam ih! nisam imala mira i trazila sam i trazila hahaha i nasla! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
> sutra lista sa vibricama! ipak,vibra je ipak vibra,zar ne? a to nama treba. dobar osjecaj. 
> 
> na mojoj tipkovnici je slicica vibre ispod ESC tipke ali to nije. nasla sam je pod ALT GR+1.


Hahahah

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Viki88

cure sto se tice odnosa mi smo nekako svaki 2 dan ali znalo se desiti i na 3-i dan kad mi se nije dalo i pre umorna bila,ali 2 puta sam ostala trudna(prva biokemijska) i sad kad nisam uopce vodila brigu o plodnim danima, odnosima,kada cemo,koliko cemo nego smo imali odnose kad sam bas za to imala volju.. ak me kuzite, kad se prepustis radi zelje a ne radi pravljenja bebe... 
prvo djete je doslo isto tako, iz prve ali uopce nisam ni znala kada su mi plodni dani, pre duge cikluse sam imala..nisam pratila O uopce,nisam se ni nadala trudnoci iz prve i bila skroz opustena. znaci.sada smo nepunih godinu dana pokuaavali ,svaki mjesec kad sam pratila sve zivo, tempirala odnose nista,a kad sam pustila sve k vragu primilo se. eto ziva istina za psihu

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: Lista za 18.05.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~~53.dc

Odbrojavalice

iva777~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~23.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~8.dc

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Vidi vibricaaaaaa! Nema da nema, sad se mora nekome posreciti! Ja pisnula test (danas cca 12-13dpo) i negativan je. Inace sam od onih koje nemaju samokotrolu i piske ranije, a imam doma one s ebaya...
Sad cekam mengu da se javim na Vuk Vrhovec i da idem vaditi hormone. 

Ima kakvih novosti? Kakvih testica, lh trakica, simptoma?

----------


## ljube555

Ja mislim da mi je O vec bila  od jucer danas tu negdje... Napuhnulo me od jucer vecer , bol jaka u jajnicima, grcevi neki u stomaku, a muz ce doci tek danas vecer... Znaci opet nema vise nade... O sigurno ovaj mjesec uranila ..a sluz jedva vidi se pri brisanju... Nista nije dobro...a bit ce valjda jednom...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Riri92

Cure  :Love:  Nadam se da će vam se sve brzo okrenuti u pozitivnom smjeru!

Kod mene je novost da je prošla ovulacija, napokon me ništa ne boli.  :lool:  Sad se treba strpiti dva tjedna da vidim hoće biti nešto.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ljube, nemoj tolko negativno sve analizirati. Ja osobno imam bolove i nadutost i po 2 dana prije O, a uzmi u obzir da jajna stanica moze zivjeti do 24h. Tako da moguce da ce O tek nastupiti, odnosno da imas jos fore za pokriti. Jesi razmisljala da si narucis lh trakice s ebaya?

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube, nemoj tolko negativno sve analizirati. Ja osobno imam bolove i nadutost i po 2 dana prije O, a uzmi u obzir da jajna stanica moze zivjeti do 24h. Tako da moguce da ce O tek nastupiti, odnosno da imas jos fore za pokriti. Jesi razmisljala da si narucis lh trakice s ebaya?


Koristila sam njih prije ali samo me nasekiraju i nikad ne uhvatim pik...pa sam odustala od njih

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: Lista za 19.05.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~~54.dc

Odbrojavalice

iva777~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~24.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~9.dc

----------


## Andydea123

jutro cure,kako ste? ja sam nekako umorna. jucer sam popodne legla oko 15 h i zaspala kao malo dijete do 18h! mislila sam da ce mi sinoc bit problem zaspat ali nije. u 22:30 sam vec bila u krevetu i zaspala sam bez problema...jutros do 10! e jesam potegnula hahahha 
ovo prepisujem vremenu,ubio me vise ovaj vjetar,kisa i stalno ruzno vrijeme. 
ginekolog mi sutra ne radi,tek u utorak ali isto idem da vidimo tu ovulaciju. inace,sve ok,nista me ne boli. jedino sto bi opet u krevet... uhhh. Idem skuhat kavu da me malo podigne jer imam po kuci posla a nista mi se neda.

----------


## ljube555

> jutro cure,kako ste? ja sam nekako umorna. jucer sam popodne legla oko 15 h i zaspala kao malo dijete do 18h! mislila sam da ce mi sinoc bit problem zaspat ali nije. u 22:30 sam vec bila u krevetu i zaspala sam bez problema...jutros do 10! e jesam potegnula hahahha 
> ovo prepisujem vremenu,ubio me vise ovaj vjetar,kisa i stalno ruzno vrijeme. 
> ginekolog mi sutra ne radi,tek u utorak ali isto idem da vidimo tu ovulaciju. inace,sve ok,nista me ne boli. jedino sto bi opet u krevet... uhhh. Idem skuhat kavu da me malo podigne jer imam po kuci posla a nista mi se neda.


Kod mene ista situacija.... Samo bi spavala...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Joj, ja sam neki dan legla malo nakon 19h i probudila se u 21:20 (ups!). Ali meni je to bio simptom cevapa i case pive koje sam unistila prije nego sam legla hahaha. 
Inace sto se tice tih nekih ranih simptoma, obzirom da su isti kao i simptomi PMSa pokusavam ne analizirati. Od cica bolnih, preko umora, do cesceg mokrenja i jos iks stvari. Oboje se moze pojaviti i u jednom i u drugom slucaju, pa bi ih u savrsenom svijetu ignorirale ali eto, neke stvari su ipak jace od nas. Mene 2 dana cice ubijale, evo danas prestalo. 

Drzim ipak fige da su umori trudnicki!

----------


## ljube555

> Joj, ja sam neki dan legla malo nakon 19h i probudila se u 21:20 (ups!). Ali meni je to bio simptom cevapa i case pive koje sam unistila prije nego sam legla hahaha. 
> Inace sto se tice tih nekih ranih simptoma, obzirom da su isti kao i simptomi PMSa pokusavam ne analizirati. Od cica bolnih, preko umora, do cesceg mokrenja i jos iks stvari. Oboje se moze pojaviti i u jednom i u drugom slucaju, pa bi ih u savrsenom svijetu ignorirale ali eto, neke stvari su ipak jace od nas. Mene 2 dana cice ubijale, evo danas prestalo. 
> 
> Drzim ipak fige da su umori trudnicki!


Kod mene nije posto tek najvjerojatno prosla O... Ali sve mi cini se da nesto naskodilo zeludacu posto imam i povracanje i mucninu

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Riri92

Meni je danas baš super dan! Probudila se oko 9, to je ekstremno rano za moj pojam.  :lool:  
Išla na rolanje, 10 km sam natukla. Kasnije išla kod svekrve na ručak, sad evo pijem kavu. Večeras ću dovršiti pakiranje za put, a sutra idem u Maroko. Baš se veselim, bit će mi lakše dočekati potencijalno testiranje.  :lool:

----------


## ljube555

> Meni je danas baš super dan! Probudila se oko 9, to je ekstremno rano za moj pojam.  
> Išla na rolanje, 10 km sam natukla. Kasnije išla kod svekrve na ručak, sad evo pijem kavu. Večeras ću dovršiti pakiranje za put, a sutra idem u Maroko. Baš se veselim, bit će mi lakše dočekati potencijalno testiranje.


Blago tebi... Bar neces misliti na test i trudnocu pa mozda iznenadis se

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ajme Riri, sretan put i uzivaj! 
Cekaj, sibnem ti ja adresu pa posalji magnet hahaha.

A di su nam druge cure?

----------


## Riri92

Hvala!  :Smile: 

Hahaha Jagodice, slobodno.  :Laughing:

----------


## ljube555

> Ajme Riri, sretan put i uzivaj! 
> Cekaj, sibnem ti ja adresu pa posalji magnet hahaha.
> 
> A di su nam druge cure?


Tu sam

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Ja sam imala ultra radni vikend u nasem glavnom gradu. Opustila se, malo popila, izmorila, i sad mogu dalje. Moram se sad uhvatiti zubara, rtg zubi i malo to procekirati. O bi kao trebala biti kroz ovaj tj. Mozda jos ovaj mj iskoristim lh trakice jer mi se, kako mi je uranila prosli m poremetio plan malo. Tako da necu stici kod gin prije o. Sutra cu poceti sa lh trakicama pa cemo vidjeti

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: Lista za 20.05.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~~55.dc
iva777~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc

Odbrojavalice

jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~25.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~10.dc

----------


## Himalaya

Cure, kakav odnos imate s ginekologom? Je li voljan primiti vas kad vama treba ili kad vas sestra naruči? Moj slučaj je da sam naručena za uzimanje briseva tek 1.7., a nadala sam se da ću na hssg za 20 dana kako mi je doktorica na humanoj rekla. Užasno mi je neugodno zvati ginekologa na njegov broj jer ne želim zaobilaziti sestru, a još bi mi bilo neugodnije da mu smetam za vrijeme pregleda pacijentica. Stvarno ne znam kako da se postavim. Mislite li da je ok da ga nazovem?

----------


## Viki88

himalaja ja kad nesto trebam mene sestra spoji sa dr.jer nece nista mimo njega raditi.

----------


## Buncek

Pozdrav cure, nemam bas volje u zadnje vrijeme pisati... pa ti hvala Andydea sto si preuzela. Meni je bas to bilo naporno svaki dan prek moba mijenjati. 
Kod mene samo rad, rad... i umor, premalo se "druzimo" muz i ja, tako da ne ocekujem nista ni ovaj ciklus. Naravno, nada je tu.

----------


## EmaG.

> Cure, kakav odnos imate s ginekologom? Je li voljan primiti vas kad vama treba ili kad vas sestra naruči? Moj slučaj je da sam naručena za uzimanje briseva tek 1.7., a nadala sam se da ću na hssg za 20 dana kako mi je doktorica na humanoj rekla. Užasno mi je neugodno zvati ginekologa na njegov broj jer ne želim zaobilaziti sestru, a još bi mi bilo neugodnije da mu smetam za vrijeme pregleda pacijentica. Stvarno ne znam kako da se postavim. Mislite li da je ok da ga nazovem?


A imaš problem sa sestrom zapravo?
Ako ti je doktorica na humanoj rekla za 20 dana, tako njima reci i neka te uguraju što prije. 
Nemaš kaj izgubiti da probaš. Nije da će te naručiti za poslije 1.7. samo zato kaj si pitala  :Wink:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Himalaya, kod mene je isto sve po principu narucivanja. Ali jednom sam isto imala situaciju di me sestra narucila tek za mjesec i pol, nisam htjela toliko cekati, i jednostavno sam ju malo ispilala i izmolila telefonski. Pitala sam ju da dal ne postoji bas nikakva mogucnost da me ranije naruci, da kad god njima pase ja cu se prilagoditi s poslom, samo da je ranije. I uspjela sam, ubacila me ranije. Nekad bas treba biti uporan i zicati, a kad ako ne sad. Ja bi svakako naglasila da su ti na humanoj tako rekli. Ili jos da probas predloziti ako netko otkaze termin, da ti javi.

JustMe, zena od karijere haha. Onda kad ces ici mozes pitati gina dal je doslo do O, moze se to vidjeti i kasnije. Osim ako znas sigurno da je doslo. 

Buncek, kad te uhvati volja, tu smo. Da li za pisanje, jadanje, salu...sto god!

Meni je krajem mj rodendan, m treba stici dva dana prije. Kakav bi samo to poklon od svemira bio, da docekam rockas sa dva dana kasnjenja i da pisnem plus...jooooj, sanjaj Jagodice, sanjaj hahaha

----------


## Himalaya

Da, sa sestrom imam problem. Pitala sam je preko telefona što ne mogu ranije, ali je izričito rekla NE.  U srijedu ujutro ću do nje po još neke uputnice pa ću je pitati koje su mi druge opcije i može li mi dati uputnicu da to odradim u bolnici s obzirom da mi treba za 20 dana.

----------


## Andydea123

> Cure, kakav odnos imate s ginekologom? Je li voljan primiti vas kad vama treba ili kad vas sestra naruči? Moj slučaj je da sam naručena za uzimanje briseva tek 1.7., a nadala sam se da ću na hssg za 20 dana kako mi je doktorica na humanoj rekla. Užasno mi je neugodno zvati ginekologa na njegov broj jer ne želim zaobilaziti sestru, a još bi mi bilo neugodnije da mu smetam za vrijeme pregleda pacijentica. Stvarno ne znam kako da se postavim. Mislite li da je ok da ga nazovem?


ja stvarno nemam problema sa ginom niti sa njegovom sestrom,stovise,ona je ta koja uvijek pokusa napravit sve da se sve brzo sredi. kod mene je problem sto je gin razapet na nekoliko ambulanta pa u mojoj radi max. 2 dana u tjednu ali je zato njegova sestra uvijek dostupna i spremna pomoci. stvarno super super zena.

----------


## Andydea123

> Pozdrav cure, nemam bas volje u zadnje vrijeme pisati... pa ti hvala Andydea sto si preuzela. Meni je bas to bilo naporno svaki dan prek moba mijenjati. 
> Kod mene samo rad, rad... i umor, premalo se "druzimo" muz i ja, tako da ne ocekujem nista ni ovaj ciklus. Naravno, nada je tu.


ja preko laptopa tipkam pa mi stvarno nije tesko. kad meni dosadi neko ce vec preuzeti hahaha. za sad imam volje. a mozda i ja malo začarobiram po listi pa bude neki plusić na kraju ciklusa...ipak smo 3 na 10.dc! ~~~~~~~~~
iva777,ima li novosti? gdje nam je angie_88? jeli ima novosti od nje?

----------


## Andydea123

> Himalaya, kod mene je isto sve po principu narucivanja. Ali jednom sam isto imala situaciju di me sestra narucila tek za mjesec i pol, nisam htjela toliko cekati, i jednostavno sam ju malo ispilala i izmolila telefonski. Pitala sam ju da dal ne postoji bas nikakva mogucnost da me ranije naruci, da kad god njima pase ja cu se prilagoditi s poslom, samo da je ranije. I uspjela sam, ubacila me ranije. Nekad bas treba biti uporan i zicati, a kad ako ne sad. Ja bi svakako naglasila da su ti na humanoj tako rekli. Ili jos da probas predloziti ako netko otkaze termin, da ti javi.
> 
> JustMe, zena od karijere haha. Onda kad ces ici mozes pitati gina dal je doslo do O, moze se to vidjeti i kasnije. Osim ako znas sigurno da je doslo. 
> 
> Buncek, kad te uhvati volja, tu smo. Da li za pisanje, jadanje, salu...sto god!
> 
> Meni je krajem mj rodendan, m treba stici dva dana prije. Kakav bi samo to poklon od svemira bio, da docekam rockas sa dva dana kasnjenja i da pisnem plus...jooooj, sanjaj Jagodice, sanjaj hahaha


jagodice,koliko ti traju ciklusi?

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Vrte se oko 28dana. Uglavnom dobijem izmedu 26-29dc. Al ovaj ciklus se i O pozurila, na 8dc sam na uzv imala jedan folikul od 22mm i jedan od 19mm. Lh peak na 10dc. Tako da nikako proci sad ta "dva tjedna" koja kod mene obicno traju i po 16 dana.

----------


## Riri92

Došla sam vam javiti da sam ubacila novčiće u fontanu u Marrakeshu za sve nas odbrojavalice da nam donese sreću. Vidjet ćemo koliko sam sretne ruke.  :lool:

----------


## ljube555

> Došla sam vam javiti da sam ubacila novčiće u fontanu u Marrakeshu za sve nas odbrojavalice da nam donese sreću. Vidjet ćemo koliko sam sretne ruke.


Hvala draga[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]

Daj boze

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Andydea123

> Došla sam vam javiti da sam ubacila novčiće u fontanu u Marrakeshu za sve nas odbrojavalice da nam donese sreću. Vidjet ćemo koliko sam sretne ruke.


 :Naklon:  :Naklon:  :Naklon:  :Heart:

----------


## justme409

Riri❤️
Ja cu danas poceti sa trakicama. Moram vidjeti i koliko ih imam. Moram prestati osluskivati jer osluskujuci osluhnem sve hahha 
Sad bi trebala o uskoro... Samo da ne ode na teren hahaha. Onda opet cekaj 2 mj. Def je uzasan taj nedostatak jednog djela posto vise ne cekas 2 tjedna za opet nego mjesec i nesto...

----------


## ljube555

> Riri[emoji3590]
> Ja cu danas poceti sa trakicama. Moram vidjeti i koliko ih imam. Moram prestati osluskivati jer osluskujuci osluhnem sve hahha 
> Sad bi trebala o uskoro... Samo da ne ode na teren hahaha. Onda opet cekaj 2 mj. Def je uzasan taj nedostatak jednog djela posto vise ne cekas 2 tjedna za opet nego mjesec i nesto...


I tvoj dragi na terenu??? Kod nas valjda najvise taj problem...[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3] 

Moja O prosla definitivno vec... Ovaj mjesec uranila... Ja mislim da je bila oko 8dc... Nadam se da ne varam se...pokrili mi 8dc i 9dc i muz otisao i doci ce za pet dana iako bila O ranije ili kasnije opet nista onda ovaj ciklus... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## EmaG.

> I tvoj dragi na terenu??? Kod nas valjda najvise taj problem...[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3] 
> 
> Moja O prosla definitivno vec... Ovaj mjesec uranila... Ja mislim da je bila oko 8dc... Nadam se da ne varam se...pokrili mi 8dc i 9dc i muz otisao i doci ce za pet dana iako bila O ranije ili kasnije opet nista onda ovaj ciklus... 
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Ljube, iskoristi onda ovih mjesec dana da se malo opustiš oko svega i ne misliš toliko na to. Previše je stresa inače i ništa ti ne može pomoći, samo ti odmaže.

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube, iskoristi onda ovih mjesec dana da se malo opustiš oko svega i ne misliš toliko na to. Previše je stresa inače i ništa ti ne može pomoći, samo ti odmaže.


Ne mislim ti ja vise na to... Imam krcati ovaj mjesec sa obavezama i danas cak  zaboravila da mi je sastanak u vrticu... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Sad ce ovaj moj poceti po terenima... Za sad izgleda da cemo uspjeti pokriti ovu o. Ako budemo imali snage hahahaha

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: Lista za 21.05.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~~56.dc
iva777~~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc

Odbrojavalice

jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~26.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~11.dc

----------


## Andydea123

Ej cure... evo mene s pregleda. 11.dc i dr. ne vidi O na UZV-u. rekao mi je da on ne vidi nikakvu ovulaciju,niti naznaku iste kroz sljedecih 48 h. narucena sam ponovno na UZV prekosutra pa cemo vidjet. nisam ga pitala jeli postoji sansa da je O vec bila,ali valjda bi on to prvi bio spomenuo,nezz... tako da... postoji mogucnost da sam ovaj ciklus bez O. drzite mi fige da ipak u cetvrtak nesto vidi.

----------


## ljube555

> Ej cure... evo mene s pregleda. 11.dc i dr. ne vidi O na UZV-u. rekao mi je da on ne vidi nikakvu ovulaciju,niti naznaku iste kroz sljedecih 48 h. narucena sam ponovno na UZV prekosutra pa cemo vidjet. nisam ga pitala jeli postoji sansa da je O vec bila,ali valjda bi on to prvi bio spomenuo,nezz... tako da... postoji mogucnost da sam ovaj ciklus bez O. drzite mi fige da ipak u cetvrtak nesto vidi.


Dal rekao sta za folikule??? I koliki endometr.???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Riri92

Andydea  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Andydea, ako je bila O trebalo bi se vidjeti. Posto ti sam nista ne govori, pitaj ga sljedeci put koliki su ti folikuli, i endometrij. Ta informacija ti moze dosta pomoci. 

Riri, hvala ti, bas lijepo od tebe!

----------


## iva_777

Curke moje kod mene jos nista. Tri testa negativna, pa se ni ne nadam. Trebala bi doci sutra, a ako ne dodje u cetvrtak idem na betu. Gin mi je rekla danas, ali mala mi kuri i nemam sanse mrdnuti. Inace nikakvih simptoma, niti za M niti za T. 
Doduse tak mi je bilo sa sinom...9tt a testovi negativni. Pa ak sam kojim slucajem ipak trudna mislim da znam spol  :Laughing:

----------


## Andydea123

> Dal rekao sta za folikule??? I koliki endometr.???
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


ljube,nista mi nije rekao ni za folikule,niti za endometrij. samo da ovulaciju ne vidi i to je to ali da dođem prekosutra pa da ce ponovno pogledat. na ranijim pregledima mi je ovulaciju nasao ja mislim 13.dc i tada mi je rekao da imam ovulacije. sad,ocito ovaj mjesec nista... spomenula sam mu i to da su mi se zadnja 2 ciklusa skratila pa mi je rekao da bi to trebalo malo popratit. uglavnom,danas je bila ludnica kod njega,prepuna cekaona trudnica,redale su se ko na traci. ja nisam uspjela ni popricat sa njim,odmah me poslao na UZV i otpilio me za cetvrtak.

----------


## Andydea123

> Andydea


hvala ti Riri...

----------


## Andydea123

[QUOTE=Jagodicabobica;3106316]Andydea, ako je bila O trebalo bi se vidjeti. Posto ti sam nista ne govori, pitaj ga sljedeci put koliki su ti folikuli, i endometrij. Ta informacija ti moze dosta pomoci. 

Riri, hvala ti, bas lijepo od tebe![/QUOTE

oooo jagodice,da znas kako cu ga u cetvrtak ispilaaat! cak sam spremna i da mi da uputnice za mpo i da se napokon maknem s mrtve tocke. sad sam se samo zabrinula sa ovim pregledom.

----------


## Andydea123

> Curke moje kod mene jos nista. Tri testa negativna, pa se ni ne nadam. Trebala bi doci sutra, a ako ne dodje u cetvrtak idem na betu. Gin mi je rekla danas, ali mala mi kuri i nemam sanse mrdnuti. Inace nikakvih simptoma, niti za M niti za T. 
> Doduse tak mi je bilo sa sinom...9tt a testovi negativni. Pa ak sam kojim slucajem ipak trudna mislim da znam spol


iva, :fige:  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Andydea, pisi mi sutra 2dc...

Iva, drzim fige da testici nisu u pravu? ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## justme409

Ja napokon krenem s lh trakicama na vrijeme kad ono, umjesto da tamne od sve svjetlije -. -
Doduse testirala sam jucer i danas. Nemam bas previse trakica. Mozda jos 4 sad pojma nemam sto cu. Racunala sam da bi o trebala doci preksutra.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

JustMe, znaju te trakice varirati u boji nekad. Nemoj se opterecivati sa nicime kaj nije pozitivan rezultat, samo ce ti jos dodatan stres biti. Moj savjet da pisnes po jednu dnevno, posljepodne. Ja kad uhvatim peak, obicno se 24h vidi. A svakako bi ga trebala uhvatiti prije O. 

Ja moram sutra zvati Vuk Vrhovec i nadam se da ce me naruciti u Cetvrtak za vadenje hormona. Jer to mi je 3dc, vade se od 3 do 5dc (jedino tad mogu). Ne bi htjela da propadne ciklus.

----------


## justme409

Hvala jagodica!!! Vidjeti cemo sutra. Ako nista ne bude prestajem koristiti lh trakice na neko vrijeme. Pa cemo vidjeti sto bude

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: Lista za 22.05.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~~57.dc
iva777~~~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc

Odbrojavalice

Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~12.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~2.dc

----------


## Riri92

Cure, kako ste?  :Smile:

----------


## Andydea123

> Cure, kako ste?


ufff...muci me nadutost od jutros uzasno! cijeli stomak me boli. skuhala sam kamilicu pa polako pijuckam. ovo prepisujem nervozi za sutrasnji UZV jer moj organizam reagira na stres tako da se napusem ko zaba. uzasno je to. stomak mi izgleda kao da sam u 5.mj T.

----------


## Riri92

Joj, nadam se da će ti pomoći kamilica.  :Smile:

----------


## justme409

Viki kako si ti?

----------


## ljube555

> Viki kako si ti?


Draga, sta pokazuje lh trakica????

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Ljube nisam jos danas. Nikako da moram na wc hahahaha.
Danas bi trebala biti pozitivna, al vidjeti cemo

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Eto i mene!

JustMe, samo nemoj na silu piskiti. Nek se malo skoncemtrira urin. Javi!

Andydea, drzi se. Sretno sutra, i ako ti gin nista ne kaze sam od sebe, pitaj ga koliki su ti folikuli.

Riri, jel uzivas? Hvala ti za dobre zelje. Evo meni brisevi na ureaplasmu i microplasmu negativni. Ima nesto u tim zeljama tvojim <3

Ja sutra ujutro na Vuk Vrhovec vaditi hormone i inzulin. Malo po malo napredujemo i priblizavamo se postupku. Hsg ce pokazati da li ce to biti insemenacija ili ivf. 

Angie, Iva, Himalaya. Di ste, kako ste? 
Buncek, kako si ti?

----------


## iva_777

Mene Ljube nagovorila na test. Dva razlicita, dva negativna. Ako ne dodje do sutra ujutro idem na betu. Iako ne vidim smisla u tome  :iskušenje:

----------


## Buncek

Evo mene. Dobro sam. Upravo pijem limunadu. Znam da se ona kao pije ujutro, al mi je bas organizam trazio sad. Uzivam! Nemam nikakve simptome trudnoce, ali vjerujem da ce se pojaviti kako se menga priblizava hihihi  :Smile:

----------


## Buncek

Jagodicebobice sretno sutra!
Himalaya bi mogla i pišnut  :Wink: 
Iva, zelim ti pozitivnu betu sutra ako ces vaditi.

----------


## Riri92

> Riri, jel uzivas? Hvala ti za dobre zelje. Evo meni brisevi na ureaplasmu i microplasmu negativni. Ima nesto u tim zeljama tvojim <3


Diivno!  :Heart: 

Uživam, danas sam se puno sunčala.  :Smile:  Ne znam kako ću se sa ovih 35 stupnjeva vratiti na 20 u Beograd haha. Moram priznati da nisam znala da je pušenje u vrijeme Ramazana uvredljivo za muslimane. Jučer je mene i muža dobronamjerno upozorio neki čovjek vani da bi trebali ugasiti cigarete da ne bi netko shvatio kao provokaciju.  :Confused: 

Uhvatila me maloprije mučnina. Popila sam neki sok popodne kad smo šetali i mislim da je od toga. Ovdje nije dobro piti vodu koja nije flaširana, a meni nije uopće palo na pamet da te sokiće prave s običnom vodom. Ali dobro, valjda neću imati neke velike posljedice. Djetinjasti dio mog mozga nije odolio da ga ne kupi na ulici kad je bio tako lijepe narančaste boje.  :lool: 

Previše sam off otišla haha. 

Buncek, zašto se limunada pije ujutro?

----------


## justme409

Ma na kraju izasla iz kuce i kasno se vratila. Nista od moje lh trakice danas, ali pokriven dan za svaki slucaj hahahah
A limunada uj? Nikad cula. Ja ju pijem najcesce prije spavanja. Taman mi tad sjedne.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

> Jagodicebobice sretno sutra!


Iva, ma izvadi radi svog mira.

Kaze Buncek: bas mi se sad pila limunada, ali nemam nikakvih simptoma trudnoce hahaha.

----------


## Buncek

Hehe, a ima neko pravilo da se voce ne jede u večernjim satima i da se jede prije obroka i da se ne pije voda. Tako nesto, nisam skroz zapamtila. Kasnije sam isla googlat i stvarno hrpa clanaka preporucuje limunadu prije spavanja tako da super.  :Smile:  
Jagidicebobice, da bar  :Very Happy:

----------


## Buncek

Sad mi zobene s jogurtom, borovnicama, bademima i ljesnjacima imaju okus po bljuvotini. Zanimljivo!

----------


## ljube555

> Sad mi zobene s jogurtom, borovnicama, bademima i ljesnjacima imaju okus po bljuvotini. Zanimljivo!


Koji dan tivje nakon O???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Buncek

Ne znam, moguce da je bila za vikend ili u petak.

----------


## Himalaya

Joj ja sam sva deprimirana od kad mi je doktorica na humanoj rekla da imam PCOS bez obzira što nemam ciste po jajnicima već je vidjela po hormonskim vrijednostima. Tako da ništa ne očekujem, ali smo svejedno pokrili dane kad sam imala cervikalnu sluz bez obzira što lh trakice nisu pokazivale ovulaciju.

----------


## iva_777

Beta ocekivano negativna

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: Lista za 23.05.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~~57.dc
iva777~~~~~~~~~~~~~31.dc-beta neg.

Odbrojavalice

Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~13.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~3.dc

----------


## Buncek

Iva, zao mi je. Neka menga onda brzo dodje.

----------


## Andydea123

Definitivno sam za MPO. ovaj ciklus je najvjerojatnije anovulacijski jer ni danas nije nasao vodeci folikul. rekao mi je da ima puno malih ali da vodeceg ne vidi. htio me naruciti ponovno za utorak ali smo onda prema mojim zadnjim ciklusima zakljucili da i nece biti ovulacije. i rekao mi je da imam blagi PCOS (do sad nikad nisam imala sa tim problema) i da neka pricekam mjesecnicu i da cemo sljedeci ciklus ponovno provjerit ovulaciju. ako ne bude nista od toga salje me na daljnju obradu. eto...

----------


## Riri92

Himalaya, Iva, Andydea.. baš mi je žao.  :Love:  

Buncek ti si nam nada sad haha  :Smile:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Andydea, ako si za mpo i za daljnje pretrage, nemoj se nista ustrucavati. Sve je to dio puta. Meni je to sve bilo kao nesto sto sam se nadala izbjeci, sad kad smo krenuli pitam se zasto nismo i prije.

Himalaya, zao mi je da si se tak negativno iznenadila. Ali ako si vec na humanoj, oni ce naci rjesenje. Ima puno slucajeva di su cure koje nisu mogle ostati trudne radi PCOSa na kraju zatrudnila nakon "obicne" terapije klomifenom. Jel ti rekla sta dalje kakav je plan?

Iva, bas mi je zao. Grlim! Daj si malo vremena sad da se resetiras.

Riri, jel bilo jos kakvih mucnina, ili si odoljela sokicima? 

JustMe, pala mozda kakva lh?

Buncek ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ (samo to cu reci hahaha)

Ja sam danas napunila 3 epruvete dobrim ljudima sa Vuk Vrhovca, i dogovoren mi je hsg za 26.6.  :Very Happy: 
Sljedeci ciklus opet 3-5 dana idem gore da vidim sta kazu nalazi hormona. A hsg mi pada taman kad sam na godisnjem, tako da nije moglo bolje. Jer sam se brinula kak cu s poslom skombinirat!

----------


## Riri92

Jagodice, danas sam kao nova.  :Smile:  Danas smo još u Marrakeshu, sutra idemo za Casablancu. 

Super ti je ispalo, baš se sve pogodilo!  :Smile:

----------


## EmaG.

Cure, baš mi je žao... samo hrabro u sljedeći ciklus :grouphug: 

Buncek, držim fige :Heart:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ema, kaj ima kako si? Pricaj nam malo  :Grin:

----------


## EmaG.

> Ema, kaj ima kako si? Pricaj nam malo


Dobro sam, malo sam zadnja dva dana imala stresa oko posla i jutros prvi put povraćala, a na kraju 14.tjedna. 
Čitam i piše da se može i sa stresom povezati pa je valjda to isto rezultiralo. Nadam se samo da mi povraćanje ne kreće sad tek :Smile: 

Inače vas redovito pratim i nadam se da ova tema neće doživjeti 15.stranicu, tako da eto nam cilja  :Wink:

----------


## Buncek

Hvala vam svima. Bas bi bilo lijepo da je beba na putu. Nastavlja se dosje x  :Smile:  cherry rajcica mi je bila odurna i bademo mi imaju okus po ruzu za usne. Fuj!

----------


## Riri92

Hahaha ajme Buncek  :Laughing: 

Ja razmišljam da sutra ujutro napravim test, a nemam pojma jel mi prerano. To bi onda bilo tjedan dana prije menge. I hoće utjecati na to ako večeras budem pila alkohol?

----------


## EmaG.

> Hahaha ajme Buncek 
> 
> Ja razmišljam da sutra ujutro napravim test, a nemam pojma jel mi prerano. To bi onda bilo tjedan dana prije menge. I hoće utjecati na to ako večeras budem pila alkohol?


Joj Riti ako je tjedan dana prije menge, nemoj radije. Test će ti biti negativan i to će te samo dodatno zbedirati i nikakve koristi nema od toga. 

(kad kažem test će ti biti negativan kažem jer je prerano da bude pozitivan i ako si trudna)

----------


## EmaG.

> Riti


sori RIRI :Laughing:

----------


## Riri92

Riti  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

Ma u pravu si, neću ništa raditi. Teško je u meni naći strpljenje, vidiš i sama.  :lool:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Riri, kao netko tko je narucio 25 testova s Ebaya, i ko krene pisati vec tamo 8-9 dana nakon O...nemoj!

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Pobjegla mi poruka...
Htjela sam reci jos samo da pricekas barem 10-11 dana od O, i onda ili s prvim jutarnjim, ili tokom dana al onda nemoj piskiti ni piti tekucinu bar 3-4 sata prije toga. Sreca je velika vidjeti tu sjenicu, ali stres od trazenja iste ako prerano pisnes nije vrijedan.

----------


## Riri92

A znači može se i tijekom dana napraviti? Ne znam zašto ja živim u zabludi da mora biti ujutro.  :Smile:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Pa...realno ide prvi jutarnji urin jer je najkoncentriraniji. Recimo da spavas 7-8 sati, to je toliko sati bez uriniranja i uzimanja tekucine. E sad, ako ti nije tesko tokom dana tako nesto ponoviti (nekoliko sati bez pisanja i tekucine) onda se moze i tako. 
Sad sam ti tek racune poremetila ha?  :Grin:

----------


## Viki88

himalaja ne ocajavaj rasi pcos-a , ja ga imam od prve menstruacije, ciklusi nekad i po 60 dana , qjajnici puni cistix
cakaosvicarski sir, a 3 puta ostala trudna tako da  :Very Happy:

----------


## Buncek

Ja sam danas kupila Onestep trakice. To mi je najbolji test kaj ima. Dodje 20 kn. Budem vidjela kolko bum izdrzala da ne pisnem. Inace izduram negdje bar do 23-24 dc... tolko minimalno. No ak ce se ponavljat ovi simptomi mozda bum i ranije. Ja mislim da mi je to zbog viroze jer sam danas imala i probavu 3 puta, prerano je za trudnicke simptome. Riri, tjesi se da ak i saznas da si trudna, gin te nece narucivat prije 6. tjedna najvjerojatnije.

----------


## Viki88

buncek i Riri drzim fige..
Buncek moja iskustvasa simptomima su da se javljaju tek negdje oko 6 tj trudnoce, ali svaka zena je za sebe..

----------


## Buncek

Istina, i ja si to ponavljam stalno. Ma ne mislim ja da sam trudna ali se malo nadam.  :Wink:

----------


## Himalaya

Jagodicabobica, nakon M dogovoren je hsg i onda će prema tome odrediti terapiju

----------


## Himalaya

Viki88, hvala ti! Buncek, Riri drzim fige.

----------


## ljube555

Viki draga, kako si???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Nista lh ni danas. Mozda veceras budem... Imali op sa ljubimcem pa stres danas. Osjetila sam neke pritiske doli lijevo, al to sam i proslu mj osjetila tako da.... Nista vise ne vjerujem se hahah
Viki kako si ti

----------


## Viki88

nadam se da je sve ok sa ljubimcem.
ah nisam bas najbolje psihicki ali ok sve je to normalno s obzirom na stanje..

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Viki, kaj ima kod tebe? Ima novosti ili cekas jos?

Himalaya, i ja na hsg. Mozemo mi to :utezi:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Sorry Viki, nije mi se ucitala tvoja poruka prvi put...

JustMe, ljubimac? Tell me more :Grin:  
Joj najgora su mi ta raznorazna pikanja, i probadanja i pritisci raznorazni  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Nemasekirancije

Jutro cure. Nisam neko vrijeme bila tu…mi smo u odmoru do 9 mj kada idemo ponovno na stimulirani…
Noooo, jucer mi je bio 13 ili 14 dpo, skocila mi bazalna, i odem ja popiskit test, kad ono slaba crtica i plus. Mozete misliti moje iznenadjenje, s nasom dijagnozom ravno cudu da je prirodno uspijelo lol. I odem ja odmah betu radit i beta je 25,55. Zvala sam dr odmah.  Ali beta je realno manja, i u sub moram ju ponavljati. Bed je kaj sam ovu radila jucer predvecer, a u sub mi lab radi taj do 12. Tak da ce to zapravo proci dan i pola. 
Ima tko kakva iskustva s nizom betom na taj dan? Jel se mogu icemu nadati?

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Jutro cure. Nisam neko vrijeme bila tu…mi smo u odmoru do 9 mj kada idemo ponovno na stimulirani…
> Noooo, jucer mi je bio 13 ili 14 dpo, skocila mi bazalna, i odem ja popiskit test, kad ono slaba crtica i plus. Mozete misliti moje iznenadjenje, s nasom dijagnozom ravno cudu da je prirodno uspijelo lol. I odem ja odmah betu radit i beta je 25,55. Zvala sam dr odmah.  Ali beta je realno manja, i u sub moram ju ponavljati. Bed je kaj sam ovu radila jucer predvecer, a u sub mi lab radi taj do 12. Tak da ce to zapravo proci dan i pola. 
> Ima tko kakva iskustva s nizom betom na taj dan? Jel se mogu icemu nadati?
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk


Mozda bila kasnije O i implantacija... Ima cura i sa niskom betom sa poz.ishodom... bitno da ona bude duplala se...

Sretnoooooo[emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: Lista za 24.05.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~~58.dc
iva777~~~~~~~~~~~~~32.dc-beta neg.

Odbrojavalice

Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~14.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~4.dc

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Nemasekirancije, slaze  se s Ljube, mozda je O bila malo kasnije nego mislis. A cak ne mora biti, moguce i da je samo duze trajalo do implantacije. Kako god vibram na najjace! ~~~~~~~~~~~~
Javi nam.

----------


## Viki88

evo da se i ja javim konacno sa nekim vijestima.. cvs nalaz dosao uredan muski kariogram.. danas na uvz nema vise ni h od higroma i hidropsa, sve se povuklo i morfologija je za sada uredna tjednima trudnoce... dalje moram srce pregledati.. napokon neke lijepe vijesti

----------


## Buncek

Super Viki. Zelim ti sve uredno do kraja i sto manje stresa. Ovo je bilo i previse.

----------


## Viki88

hvala ,nadam se da ce ovako i ostati uredno, da se nece opet nesto iskomplicirati

----------


## ljube555

> evo da se i ja javim konacno sa nekim vijestima.. cvs nalaz dosao uredan muski kariogram.. danas na uvz nema vise ni h od higroma i hidropsa, sve se povuklo i morfologija je za sada uredna tjednima trudnoce... dalje moram srce pregledati.. napokon neke lijepe vijesti


Ajme, bar nesto preljepo[emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].... Bit ce to pravi PRINC[emoji3590]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Viki koliko sada po uzv????

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## j-la

Viki, to su divne vijesti  :Very Happy:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ajme Viki super!! Jao bas mi je drago  :Very Happy:  , ma drzim fige na svim rukama i nogama (ko da ih imam 12  :Rolling Eyes:  ) da se nastave nizati dobre vijesti, i da sve bude oke ~~~~~~~~~
Inace kako se osjecas?

----------


## Andydea123

> evo da se i ja javim konacno sa nekim vijestima.. cvs nalaz dosao uredan muski kariogram.. danas na uvz nema vise ni h od higroma i hidropsa, sve se povuklo i morfologija je za sada uredna tjednima trudnoce... dalje moram srce pregledati.. napokon neke lijepe vijesti


draga viki,odlicne vijesti!!! bas sam sretna!  :Very Happy:  :Yes:

----------


## Riri92

Ajme Viki baš mi je drago!  :Heart:  

Jagodice, ma ne mogu ti ja bez pišanja 8 sati preko dana hahaha. Ali nema veze, neće mi ni trebati ovaj mjesec. Klasični PMS je počeo.  :lool: 

Nemasekirancije, sretno i javi nam! I svima  :fige:

----------


## Viki88

cure hvala, ja se jos ne zelim opustiti jer nebi se previse ponadala a onda izade negdje neki novi problem sa organima.. citala sam isto slucaj gdje se sve povuklo i kao sve ok i onda su nasli zeludac u toraxu preblizu srcu, sve pritiskalo srce,nije se razvila lijeva strana srca i sl... 
sada sam 15+5 po uvz.. 
iduci pregled za 4 tjedna i do tada cu poluditi..a osjecam se isto kao i do sada ok osim kaj me konstantno zgaravica ubija

----------


## Himalaya

Viki, brzo će proći ta 4 tjedna, a do tada se pokušaj što više relaksirati i brinuti za sebe. Ovo što ti je doktor rekao su super vijesti i nemoj previše čitati po internetu jer uvijek ćeš pronaći nešto što bi moglo poći po krivu.  Vjerujem da će sve biti ok  :Smile:

----------


## justme409

Ajme viki pa to su predivne vjesti. I stvarno dobre. Da je nesto lose pokazalo bi se sigurno do sad. Ako ti je prenaporno cekati 4 tj odi ti lipo i prije privatno. Nije bas dobro ici non stop na uvz, al nije se dobro ni zivcirati. Hvala Bogu na ovim dobrim nalazima!!

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ja imam teoriju da je na internetu (forumi i slicno) uvijek lakse naci negativna iskustva. Jer ona pozitivna rijetko i zavrse negdje napisana. Isto kao trudnice koje nemaju porblema sa zacecem i u trudnoci niti ne dodu na ove forume jer nemaju potrebe. Ali ako vec istrazujemo, svakako potraziti onda i pozitivna iskustva. Da malo unesu mira.

----------


## justme409

Istina. Pola njih koje nemaji problema ni ne znaju neke osnovne stvari o zacecu. Bazene bile

----------


## Riri92

Joj Viki  :Love:  Ne znam što bih ti pametno rekla, napišem pa obrišem. Slažem se sa curama. Svi smo mi skloni guglanju kad nam se nešto događa, netko više, netko manje. Činjenica je da je lakše naći loše vijesti nego dobre. 

Jagodica dobro kaže, ako moraš čitati, onda potraži i dobra iskustva. Za balans.  :Smile: 

Iako moram dodati da smo svi različiti. Ako je tebi lakše držati sve te emocije 'pod kontrolom' na način da se ne opustiš previše, i to je sasvim u redu.  :Smile:

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: Lista za 25.05.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~~59.dc
iva777~~~~~~~~~~~~~33.dc-beta neg.

Odbrojavalice

Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~15.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~5.dc

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Jutro curke! Divan je dan, dopustite si da vas ponese! Kak TBFovci kazu "Nista mi nece ovi dan pokvarit"
Ja odradim jutarnju, pa doma, neka setnjica s pesekom i navecer neka cuga lezerna s drustvom. 
Kakvi su vasi planovi? Kako ste?

----------


## Viki88

> Jutro curke! Divan je dan, dopustite si da vas ponese! Kak TBFovci kazu "Nista mi nece ovi dan pokvarit"
> Ja odradim jutarnju, pa doma, neka setnjica s pesekom i navecer neka cuga lezerna s drustvom. 
> Kakvi su vasi planovi? Kako ste?


meni je dan koma, sinoc sam jela glupaca pizzu koja mi je ostala od dana prije(domaca pizza) . i pokvarila sam zeludac.. evo cijelu noc i jutro proljev i povracanje

----------


## justme409

Ja sam proslavila sinoc dobrano, bas se opustila (da ne kazem opila)... Mozda sam pomogla jajnoj stanici da se malo opusti. Vidim da se drze ko casne, nikom nedaju unutra

----------


## Riri92

> Ja sam proslavila sinoc dobrano, bas se opustila (da ne kazem opila)


I ja isto.  :Embarassed:  Sve kao nećemo izaći jer smo previše išli van zadnjih dana pa da se odmorimo, kad ono.. 
Nadam se da si uspjela opustiti časnu.  :lool: 

Viki jel smiješ uzeti aktivni ugljen? 

Za planove.. Trenutno ispijam kavu na suncu, pokušala sam probuditi muža ali ništa od toga.  :lool:  Kasnije vjerojatno idemo prošetati. Još kratko smo tu, a onda natrag u realnost haha.

----------


## EmaG.

> Mozda sam pomogla jajnoj stanici da se malo opusti. Vidim da se drze ko casne, nikom nedaju unutra


Hahahahaha justme kako ja volim tvoje opise tih tvojih jajnih stanica :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## justme409

Koliko o njima mislim nije ni cudo.
Drago mi je da sam barem vas nasmijati uspjela na ovim stranicama. Nema depre  :Smile:  
Riri tocno znam taj osjecaj kad se vracas u realnost. Uzas. Zato ne putujem nigdje hahaahah

----------


## Riri92

Justme hahahaha  :Laughing:  Dobit ćeš titulu naše komičarke.  :Laughing:

----------


## Nemasekirancije

Evo javljam po dogovoru, beta je s 25 dosla na 83 u 40h  :Smile: ! Sad se lakse dise..a sad dan po dan. Kada potvrdim na uzv srceko i da je na pravom mjestu budem i odahnula hehe. 

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Viki88

> Evo javljam po dogovoru, beta je s 25 dosla na 83 u 40h ! Sad se lakse dise..a sad dan po dan. Kada potvrdim na uzv srceko i da je na pravom mjestu budem i odahnula hehe. 
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk


bravo bas mi je drago, bitno da se dupla pravilno a ovo je i vise nego duplo

----------


## Viki88

> Viki jel smiješ uzeti aktivni ugljen?


neznam ,nisam se toga ni sjetila..imam lagano temp.37.7 i zimicu.. evo ja.se nadam da ta pizza pokvarena a ko je to uzrok nece naskoditi bebi.. bas mi sad to treba nije dosta problema sa trudnocom. joojjj

----------


## iva_777

Meni sutra pisite 2.dc...konacno je stigla

----------


## Riri92

Nemasekirancije, odlično!  :Smile:  

Viki, nadam se da će ti što prije proći to. 

Iva, sad u nove pobjede.  :Smile:

----------


## Buncek

Super vijesti za betu! Cestitam.

----------


## justme409

Barem u necemu ne posustaju.

Nemasekirancije savrseno za betu! Bas mi je drago!
Viki ako bude temp rasla odi ti na hitnu. Al ako je hrana trebalo bi sutra biti bolje. 

Ja ne znam sto je meni danas... Jeli go zbog partijanja ili cega. Cijeli dan me maternica boli, ili mjehur. Vise ni ja ne znam sto je. Nije zapravo bol nego ju pomalo neugodno osjecam kao da je napuhana. Nije trudnoca, oliti ako i je u pitanju nemoguce jos kad se sad mozda oplodjena stanica vrti okolo negdje. Zapravo ne mislim da se ista posebno dogadja nego sam morala podjeliti s nekim. Ako kazem muzu da mislim da me maternica boli nakon svega poceti ce mi sprovod pripremati. Stalno mi je nesto hahahaha

----------


## Riri92

Justme, da nije ovulacija?

----------


## Viki88

evo me na sv duhu, na infuziji

----------


## Viki88

justme moguce od pucanja folikula?

----------


## Riri92

Viki ajme. Što su ti rekli, jel pizza u pitanju?

----------


## justme409

Pojma nemam od cega je tocno. Mozda i nije maternica nego nesto u tom podrucju. O o me inace stisce na toj strani... Ko zna. Nije mi se dalo provjeravati lh trakice ipak ovaj mj tako da ne znam ni jeli o bila ili nije... Nista je znam i bolje mi je tako

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: Lista za 26.05.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~~60.dc

Odbrojavalice

Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc
Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~16.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~6.dc
iva777~~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc


gdje nam je angie_88?!? zasto se ne javlja? nista neznamo a na listi je...

----------


## EmaG.

> [SIZE=4][COLOR=#800080]
> 
> 
> 
> gdje nam je angie_88?!? zasto se ne javlja? nista neznamo a na listi je...


Angie je tu s nama bila aktivna već par mjeseci i mislim da baš kad ste vi sve nove došle se ona malo povukla pa ju niste uspjele upoznati. Uglavnom, Angie je imala tragičan gubitak djeteta i zadnji ciklus prije ovog koji se nama još broji za nju je imala pozitivan test ali mislim da je ispala biokemijska, tako da pretpostavljam da joj treba samo odmora i nadam se da će nam se vratiti. 
Ne znam šta druge cure misle, ali ja bi ju još ostavila na listi neka si uzme vremena da bude dobro pa da nam se vrati ili sa dobrim vijestima ili ponovno na odbrojavanje, ali shvaćam i da može biti da se neće vratiti. Uglavnom, znamo mi Angie, mislimo na nju i šaljemo vibre cijelo vrijeme :grouphug: 

Nemasekirancije čestitaaaaam :Very Happy:  :Heart: 

Viki, drži se, valjda je i cijeli ovaj stres došao na naplatu. Želim ti do kraja naaaaajdosadniju školsku trudnoću :Smile: 

Sve druge cure, uživajte u ovom lijepom danu za sljedećih par kišnih!

----------


## Viki88

ema g.slazem se , neka ostane na.listi jos.
bolje sam, nema vise povracanja samo sam jos slaba jer nisam nista jela od prekjucer. crp mi je povecan valjda viroza

----------


## justme409

Angie ce se javiti jednom sigurno. Svi se vrate s vremenom. Mozda samo s pravljenjem nove teme, ko zna.

----------


## Riri92

Ma nek ostane Angie na listi i što se mene tiče.  :Smile:

----------


## justme409

Obavezno neka ostane.

Koji glupi dan neki meni.

----------


## Viki88

tezak je, neki pritisak pred kisu

----------


## Riri92

I meni je glup, ali nije do kiše nego do moje glavobolje.  :lool:

----------


## justme409

Da. To me cini nervoznom i nepodnosljivom.

P. S. Mene ja jos uvijek osjecam taj dio donjeg djela trbuha. Sad mi je pomalo vec cudno... Samo da prodje da ne moram doktoru. Nemam volje vise ici doktoru. Upravo zube rjesavam

----------


## Riri92

> Da. To me cini nervoznom i nepodnosljivom.
> 
> P. S. Mene ja jos uvijek osjecam taj dio donjeg djela trbuha. Sad mi je pomalo vec cudno... Samo da prodje da ne moram doktoru. Nemam volje vise ici doktoru. Upravo zube rjesavam


Valjda će ti proći. Ako te još bude držalo bolje da odeš, da nije neka upala možda?

----------


## justme409

Nekako se nadam da nije upala jer nema nikakvog dr simptoma upale pa si drzim fige

----------


## Riri92

Sretno, da brzo prođe  :Love:

----------


## justme409

Sutra se vracam obavezama pa ce vjv sve proci hahah
Di je ljube?

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: Lista za 27.05.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~~61.dc

Odbrojavalice

Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc
Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~17.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~7.dc
iva777~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc

----------


## Andydea123

bas mi je zao zbog angie... naravno da ostaje na listi. nadam se da ce nam se ponovno pridruzit kad bude spremna.
a ja sam ovih dana u poslu pa samo azuriram listu. ne tipkam puno jer ne stignem ali obavezno iscitam sto ste pisale. 
ja sam ok,imala sam u subotu laganu bol na lijevom jajniku pa smo ipak za svaki slucaj "pokrili" ako je mooozda ipak nastupila O. ali ne opterecujem se. ovaj ciklus sam prekrizila i sad samo cekam da procurim i da novi ciklus krene da se nesto pokrene u mpo vodama. znam da me ceka puno posla ali sve za cilj! ne odustajemo!

----------


## Andydea123

> Evo javljam po dogovoru, beta je s 25 dosla na 83 u 40h ! Sad se lakse dise..a sad dan po dan. Kada potvrdim na uzv srceko i da je na pravom mjestu budem i odahnula hehe. 
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk


Čestitam!!!

----------


## Buncek

Andydea, samo da znas... od 26 dc bi trebale odbrojavalice prijeci u (Ne)cekalice. Bar tako pise u onoj temi s pravilima. 

Kod mene nema nista posebno, nemam ovaj mjesec bas ni volje ni zelje raditi test. Ljuta sam na mm bas jako.
Nemam ni nikakvih simptoma, niti neki feeling da sam trudna.

----------


## ljube555

> Sutra se vracam obavezama pa ce vjv sve proci hahah
> Di je ljube?


Ovdje sam... Ja nista ne pratim...odnos bio 8 i 9dc a O neznam kad vise onosa nije bilo ..bio muz ovaj vikend 14 i 15 i 16dc ali lose sam osjecala se i nije mi bilo do niceg... Ovaj ciklus nista nece biti a i vise ne obaziram se koji uopce dan ciklusa ..jedino dok navratim na forum tad vidim

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Bok curke! 

Nemasekirancije, cestitam!! Ima kakvih novosti? 

Viki, drzi se. Bas te zeznulo, nadam se da ces sto prije doci na svoje.

JustMe, moguce da ti je tek sad O, a mozda si se samo malo nahladila pa osjetis mjehur. Ja cim smocim stopala (tipa ovak po kisi) odma mjehur osjetim.

Angie ako cita saljem zagrljaje i kad god odluci, tu smo za nju.

Riri nadam se da glavobolja prosla. Joj, to ludo vrijeme...

Buncek, ah ti muski....nemres s njima, nemres imat djete bez njih  :Grin: 

Ljube, ako si se uspjela malo iskljuciti to je skroz oke, treba mozgu odmora.

Ja sam 7dc a osjetim neka pikanja, boluckanja tako da cu startati s lh. Jest rano ali imam ih dosta.

----------


## Riri92

Joj i ja jedva čekam da prođe ovaj ciklus. Uvjerena sam da neće ništa biti jer imam klasični pms, jedino što nisam prištić nigdje dobila, a inače dobijem. Iako mislim da je to zbog tog što sam se kupala, pa od te vode. Sise me svaki dan jače bole, glava me boli, hladno mi je, stomak me boli. Nisam ni nervozna nešto baš, ali to pripisujem trenutnom mjestu na kojem sam. Vidjet ćemo kad dođem kući preksutra.  :lool:

----------


## Riri92

U moru sam se kupala, da ne shvati netko da sam donijela ekskluzivnu odluku da se od ovog mjeseca perem.  :Laughing:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Hahahaha ja cu poludit! Moguce da je od toga da. Ma nema mi gore nego taj pms. Nikad ne znas kad krenu simptomi da li pripisati pms-u ili mogucoj ranoj trudnoci. To mi je najgore razdoblje valjda...
Al kak se kaze, trudne smo dok se ne dokaze suprotno haha!

Riri, suncaj jajnike. Navodno da je to zdravo. Mislim...suncaj se. Nemoras skinut gace i gospodju prema suncu  :Grin:

----------


## justme409

A posto si tamo di te nitko i ne zna tko ti brani i da doslovno sve posuncas hahahahaha
Meni su zadnja 2 pmsa skroz drugacija. Nakon vanmatericne imala sam znaci m, taj prvi ciklus ni ne racunam jer je m dosla vadjenjem jajovoda. Drugi ciklus mi je trajalo 30ak dana. I pms simptomi su poceli par dana prije m, trajali cijelu m, i završili tek sa zavrsetkom m. I nakon toga poceli odmah nakon o (prosli ciklus) i bolila skroz do m, cak i pocetak m. Isto tako i u ovom ciklusu. Prsa su me odmah skoro pocela boljeti i puniti se. Nije neka bol da umirem sli osjetim ih. Prije vanmaternicne je to pocinjalo cca 7 dana prije m ili i kasnije. I zavrsavalo tocno dan prije m. Po tome sam znala da cu drugi dan dobiti m.

Ovaj ciklus uz sve sam izgubila i apetit. Jednostavno nisam gladna. Jedem na silu jer znam da moram. Sto mi je super napokon malo. I ona bol u m. Vidjeti cemo, ovisno kad stigne m, jeli to bila o ili je o bila ipak prije. Mozda je bilo i zbog umora jer sam se malo napila u petak.

----------


## Riri92

Hahahaha umrla sam na gospođu prema suncu!  :Laughing: 

Justme, meni je tako bilo nakon biokemijske. Isto nisam imala apetita, simptomi pms-a trajali 200 godina. Tako da ako je biokemijska mogla to sve poremetiti, ne mogu ni zamisliti koliko vanmaternična tek može.

----------


## justme409

Apetit vjv izgubis od muke, ili ko ja dobijes pa osim tragedije dobijes i 10 kila koji se zaljepe ko pijavica i nemos ih skinut vise

----------


## Andydea123

> Andydea, samo da znas... od 26 dc bi trebale odbrojavalice prijeci u (Ne)cekalice. Bar tako pise u onoj temi s pravilima. 
> 
> Kod mene nema nista posebno, nemam ovaj mjesec bas ni volje ni zelje raditi test. Ljuta sam na mm bas jako.
> Nemam ni nikakvih simptoma, niti neki feeling da sam trudna.


Buncek,hvala! nisam znala,ali vec sutra ispravljam. sorry.

----------


## Viki88

> Joj i ja jedva čekam da prođe ovaj ciklus. Uvjerena sam da neće ništa biti jer imam klasični pms, jedino što nisam prištić nigdje dobila, a inače dobijem. Iako mislim da je to zbog tog što sam se kupala, pa od te vode. Sise me svaki dan jače bole, glava me boli, hladno mi je, stomak me boli. Nisam ni nervozna nešto baš, ali to pripisujem trenutnom mjestu na kojem sam. Vidjet ćemo kad dođem kući preksutra.


meni je smrzavanje bio uvijek jedan od prvih znakova trudnoce.. smrzavala sam se uzasno prvih par tjedana. ja drzim fige

----------


## Riri92

Vidjet ćemo za koji dan, 31. trebam dobiti. Daj Bože da ne dođe  :lool:

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: Lista za 28.05.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~~61.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc
Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc

Odbrojavalice

Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~18.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~8.dc
iva777~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc

----------


## Buncek

I ja nakon spontanog vucem nekoliko kila. Skinula sam sigurno dvije. Razmisljala sam o nekoj strogoj dijeti, al me strah eksperimentirati previse s prehranom dok se u isto vrijeme nadam ostati trudna. No ako se desi trudnoca, nema pekara, slatkisa, pizza, kebaba i ostalih gluposti.

----------


## Andydea123

cure dobro vam jutro! 
lista je tu ali sam angie_88 zaboravila azurirati dc... a admini mi ne dopustaju uredenje posta. sutra ispravljam,sad mi glupo postavljat novu listu odmah ispod ove. 
inace,kako ste? ima li nekih simptoma? ja sam ovaj mjesec bez O ali sam sinoc imala nekakav cudan pritisak u mjehuru,maternici...neznam locirat tocno organ hahaha ali to me dosta dugo drzalo. podsjetilo me na justme409. mozda ipak bila O i njoj i meni? ajde,vidjet cemo... sad je ok,osjetim jos lagano pritisak ali skroz malo.

----------


## Himalaya

Jutro, mene cicke ubijaju i imam kratak fitilj za sve i svakoga. Klasični pms simptomi. Gospođa bi trebala stići u srijedu ili četvrtak.

----------


## Buncek

Ja sam najgore volje ikad. Uopce mi nije do trudnoce. I mali i muz me ljute. Dvogodisnjak koji ne zeli spavati! Sinoc je valjda do 10 bancio, skakao po meni, gurao mi prste u oči što mrzim. Popizdila sam. Mm moze spavati od 21-22 do 6 kad se mali dize i onda me napada da se on budi s kokosima! A otkad se rodio spava u dnevnom boravku i ima neki mir. Koliko treba odraslom muskarcu sna?
Zasto je uopce htio obitelj i dijete? Sta nije ostao fino zivjet s roditeljima. Grrrr

----------


## Andydea123

Himalaya,Buncek,drzim fige da je u pitanju nesto bolje od pms-a. ja sam u ciklusu u kojem sam otkrila da sam trudna bila ekstremno nervozna (prije testa). mali me dovodio do ludila,sad kad premotam film,nije mali bio kriv hahaha,meni je smetala svaka sitnica koju inace nikad nebi primjetila. a bila sam ljuta na cijeli svijet hahaha. i bila trudna. bila sam sama sebi cudna i ljutila sam se sama na sebe kako me glupe sitnice izbacuju iz takta. nakon testa sam se grizla hocu li naskodit bebi sa tom nervozom.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Opa, frcaju na sve strane neki simptomi. Drzim fige da nisu sad bas svi od PMSa! 

Mene evo od prekjucer, dakle 6dc na momente nesto dole frce. Ko ono kad prode O pa stalno nesto osjetim, ovisno kak se namjestim recimo i to. Samo mi cudan tajming al oke. Krenula sam s lh trakicama za svaki slucaj.

----------


## Buncek

Mi smo imali proslavu rodjendana za vikend i mama mi je rekla da su svi komentirali kako sam nervozna! Ne znam uopce zasto mi je to isla govoriti?!? Ujutro taj dan mi se desila najgluplja moguca stvar, zaboravila sam mob i onda se nisam uspjela naci sa prijateljicom na dogovorenom mjestu. Sve je na kraju ispalo ok, al su mi prigovarali kao da se desilo ne znam sta i kao da sam ih time ne znam kak zeznula. A jedino kog sam jace zeznula je bila ta frendica koja mi nije prigovorila ni rijec. I da, malog koji je jadan bio u autu preko sat vremena, a nije bas ljubitelj voznje. Ma ja uvijek moram biti savrsena i nedo bog da ja nesto zaboravim.

----------


## Riri92

Kod mene isto samo pms simptomi. A fitilj mi je kratak valjda otkad sam se rodila.  :Laughing:  

Joj Buncek.  :Love:  Nitko nije savršen, niti se to od nekoga može očekivati. Tako da potpuno razumijem zašto nisi od volje.

----------


## AliceInChains

Hello curke! Ja sam se prijavila prije nekog vremena i kratko pisala o gubitku bebe i nesto nisam privremeno imala snage uci, pisati, misliti,raditi, samo mi se lezalo i ne radilo nista. Sreca ova moja kcerkica me onako malo okupira kad dodje iz skole, ljubi je mama. 

Uglavnom, vratila sam se pa se nadam cesce druziti s vama. Zelim mnogo plusica svima koji cekaju!  :Heart: 

P.S. Ja trenutno pokusavam iskontrolirati astmu i docu u stanje da mi ne trebaju kortikosteroidi pa onda na jesen raditi na baby, no vidjet cemo.

----------


## justme409

Danas je i meni dan d. Krepala masina, ne radi bojler, psu oteklo oko, uhatila se rjesavati papire iz, 2018 godine, izludila... Sad sam zavrsila. Kuca izgleda kao da je bomba pala. Mislim da sam malo luda.
Bas cemo vidjeti ovo za o. Ako mi bude kasnila m znaci da je o bila za vikend. Ako dodje 6.ili bude plus znaci da je ipak bila prije hahahahah. Vikend nismo pokrili. Previse je bolilo

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Alice, dobro nam dosla. Sto vise, to veselije!

Joj cure/zene moje, citava ova borba, putovanje, nazovi kako god utjece na psihu. Ne mora to biti ni PMS ni simptomi a bome ne moramo biti nekad ni svjesne radi cega smo nervozne, bezvoljne, lako zapaljive... Podsvijest je divna i strasna. Sve to sto prolazimo se negdje pohranjuje. Mislim da je najvaznije da same sebe volimo i nismo stroge prema sebi bez obzira na tudje komentare. I da si kazemo da je oke da smo i cudljive i hormonalne i svakakve. I mislim da je oke nekad uzeti malo pauzu, malo vremena za sebe, kad vidimo da nam se jednostavno ne da. Kad nam je jednostavno previse ili kad nam je tesko. Ne moramo ni znati jasno definirati zasto i sto nam se ne da, dosta da to osjetimo i uvazimo.
Prvo moramo sebe voljeti, pa onda dalje. 

U ostalim vjestima  :Grin:  moje lh jos ne tamne. Imaju vremena doduse, ali bas nesto pika-titra s lijeve strane...

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: Lista za 29.05.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~~63.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc
Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc

Odbrojavalice

Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~19.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~9.dc
iva777~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc

----------


## Andydea123

Himalaya,Riri, ima li nekih novosti?

----------


## Himalaya

Nema još nikakvih novosti. Jučer navečer mi se pojavila žgaravica koja traje i danas, ali kasno sam popila kavu pa je moguće do toga. U subotu ću napraviti test ako ne dobijem. Mislim da ove promjene vremena isto igraju svoju ulogu u našim hormonima, a i neka prehlada me ulovila što mi se ni malo ne sviđa. Naravno da bih najviše voljela da ne dobijem M, ali već kad treba doć, nek' dođe više da se mogu naručiti za hsg. Planirala sam u petak na humanu ako dođe.

----------


## justme409

Ooo tek sad vidim da su nam one blizu testica.

----------


## ljube555

Meni cini se vec polako krecu PMP simptome

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Buncek

Meni se nastavila nervoza i pocela sam udarati po bajaderama. Nemrem im odoljeti iako vec duze vrijeme uspijevam kontrolirati ljubav prema slatkom. Ocito isto pms...

----------


## Riri92

Mi se vratili kući jutros oko 7. Spavala sam do prije pola sata, a mogla sam i još da me nije probudio užasan san. Još uvijek mi se ruke tresu.  :scared:  I muža sam ogrebala u naglom buđenju. Da vidite vi tu ogrebotinu na vratu, kao da s mačkom spava, a ne sa ženom.  :Laughing:  

Sutra možda napravim test. Vidjet ću još hoću čekati M ili neću. Simptomi su mi PMSovski, a svuda čitam da mogu isti biti i za ranu trudnoću pa ne znam uopće što bih mislila.

----------


## Himalaya

Meni se strašno jede sir već tri dana hahah Ne pali me slatko niti malo u zadnje vrijeme  :Grin: 

Riri, ja sam nedavno od muža dobila s nogom u bedro pun šut. Sanjao je da igra nogomet. Tako da se suosjećam s tvojim mužem hahah

----------


## Riri92

Hahaha Himalaya  :lool:  

Ja inače jako nemirno spavam, često ga opalim, ali dosad nije bilo krvi.  :Embarassed:  Znam se probuditi na njemu, preko njega. Nekad padnem na pod, pa me on digne na krevet preko noći, a ja se ujutro toga uopće ne sjećam osim što vidim da imam neku masnicu pa vjerujem njegovoj priči haha. Uglavnom, mislim da bi nekim stručnjacima bila zanimljiv spavač za promatranje.  :lool:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Riri ajme nadam se da zakljucavas ulazna vrata, da se nebus pored suseda probudila jedno jutro! 

Himalaya.....auch....

Btw i ti snovi koji su vizualno snazni i izrazeni se pojavljuju u trudnoci...samo kazem hihi.
Ali da, simptomi PMSa i rane trudnoce su isti.

----------


## Riri92

Zaključavam, previše sam ja paranoična da bi ih ostavljala.  :Laughing: 

Ma ako razmišljam u smislu da sam trudna, nađem 200 simptoma. Ako razmišljam u smislu da nisam, nađem 200 antisimptoma.  :lool:

----------


## justme409

Hahahahahahahahaha riri to je to.
Ja otkako sam zadnji put bila trudna veselim se ciklusu kad sam sigurna da nisam. Pricala sam miljon puta, nikakvih simptoma, ili ja nisam obracala pozornost,, samo u 2 navrata mi doslo da trudnice nesto ne smiju pa sam se smijala sama sebi. Prvi put kad sam si salatu radila i samo mi proslo kroz, glavu, trudnice moraju dobro oprati salati zbog one neke bakterije. I onda gledam wtf... O cemu ja mislim, a ne trudna sam. I drugi put kad sam sk radila neki kofeonski napitak za teretanu. Isto proslo kroz glavu... Toliko sam bila uvjerena da nisam trudna da sam ih ispijala skoro svaki dan

----------


## Riri92

Meni uopće ne dolazi taj osjećaj, sve radim kao i prije. Ali ako ispadne da jesam trudna, osjećat ću ooogromnu krivnju, već znam. 

Kad mi se prije tri mjeseca pokazao plus, baš sam se osjećala užasno jer sam puno pušila, napila se par puta, pušila travu. Ajme. Samo sam ja tad naivno mislila eto ga plus, za 9 mjeseci dolazi beba. Nisam uopće znala ni što je biokemijska trudnoća. Sramotno neznanje za moje godine, znam.  :lool:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Riri, ja znam da doktori kazu da u tako ranoj fazi (prije plusa) jos ne moze utjecati na bebu/plod to sto mi radimo. Drugim rijecima, kad saznas za plus ne budes pila i pusila, s mislim da je to najbitnije. Jer test je pozitivan vec par dana nakon implantacija, a mislim da tako rano jos nemamo utjecaja jer nema jos ni posteljice

----------


## Munkica

Ali mozes utjecati na kvalitetu jajnih stanica.

----------


## Riri92

Naravno, kad vidim plus mijenjat ću navike.  :Smile:  

Nisam znala to za jajne stanice, mislila sam da im kvaliteta opada starenjem i bolestima..

----------


## justme409

Ma bizi, krivo sjednes padne kvaliteta jajne stanice. Naravno kako kome....
Ali opet, ne mogu zivjeti samo sterilno... Poludili bi na psihu, onda ces ooet piti ljekove od kojih ce sigurno opasti kvaliteta jajnih stanica. Tako da... Sve umjereno mislim da nije strasno.

----------


## Riri92

Da, malo sam guglala o tome, Munkica me zainteresirala.  :Smile:  Ispada da stvarno puno toga utječe na kvalitetu i jajne stanice i spermića. Super je mijenjati navike na zdravije, ne samo prije začeća nego općenito. Ali da, mislim da bih i ja izludila da si sad skroz okrenem život. 

Ujutro ću napraviti test, baš sam nekako ekstra uzbuđena.  :lool:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Riri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ljube555

> Da, malo sam guglala o tome, Munkica me zainteresirala.  Ispada da stvarno puno toga utječe na kvalitetu i jajne stanice i spermića. Super je mijenjati navike na zdravije, ne samo prije začeća nego općenito. Ali da, mislim da bih i ja izludila da si sad skroz okrenem život. 
> 
> Ujutro ću napraviti test, baš sam nekako ekstra uzbuđena.


Sretno ujutro!!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Viki88

Riri jel pao testic? drzim figee

----------


## Buncek

Uf mene bas streca dole, ne bih se cudila da m stigne dan-dva ranije. Riri, jesi radila test?

----------


## ljube555

> Uf mene bas streca dole, ne bih se cudila da m stigne dan-dva ranije. Riri, jesi radila test?


Dal i ti planiras testic ili????

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
Lista za 30.05.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~~64.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc
Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc

Odbrojavalice

Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~20.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~10.dc
iva777~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc

----------


## Riri92

Evo me cure, nisam se stigla javiti ranije, mužu je umrla baka.

Negativan je test. Sad čekam M pa ispočetka.  :Smile:

----------


## EmaG.

> Evo me cure, nisam se stigla javiti ranije, mužu je umrla baka.
> 
> Negativan je test. Sad čekam M pa ispočetka.


Jao Riri žao mi je i za baku i za test :grouphug:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Uh Riri, moje saucesce. Bas tezak dan. Drzi se, probaj pozitivno razmisljati da se sad mozes malo opustiti po pitanju osluskivanja i analiziranja! :grouphug: 

Ja sam jutros obrisala rozi iscjedak na wc-u... Ne znam kaj bi mislila. 10dc, lh jos ne tamne.

----------


## Buncek

Riri, bas mi je zao.  :Sad:

----------


## Andydea123

Riri,moje saucesce za baku. zao mi je za negativan test. ja ovaj mjesec nisam ni kupila test kad sam bez ovulacije. narucila sam neke cajeve (stolisnik,vrkutu,neven,maca prah...) pa cu to nakon M pocet pit. donji dio leđa me od jutros ubija! imam osjecaj da cu se cijela pokocit. samo da izbjegnem blokade. da,da vec imam problema sa tim a tek 30. osjecam se uzasno danas. fizicki,ali i psihicki... da je sve bilo ok sa bebicom i da se rodila na termin,danas bi imala 2 mjeseca... jako sam tuzna.

----------


## ljube555

Ja sam pocela jesti ko luda, pravi pms simptom...[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Riri92

Hvala cure  :Kiss: 

Andydea, ne znam što bih ti pametno rekla.. Drži se.  :Love:

----------


## justme409

Ja te datume nista nisam popamtila, sad vidim i bolje. Doduse termin ove vanmatericne pada taman malo nakon mog rodjendana. Pa ce me to sjetiti, ali mislim da sam puno bolje sad.
A i imam masu neki obaveza i glava mi je na sto strana. Pa i to pomaze dosta.

----------


## EmaG.

> da je sve bilo ok sa bebicom i da se rodila na termin,danas bi imala 2 mjeseca... jako sam tuzna.


Andy... :grouphug:  :Heart:

----------


## EmaG.

> Ja sam jutros obrisala rozi iscjedak na wc-u... Ne znam kaj bi mislila. 10dc, lh jos ne tamne.


Jel dugo već koristiš lh trakice? Kužiš ih? Mislim, znaš ih koristiti?
Pitam jer rozi iscjedak ti može biti i ovulacija. Ja sam imala tako jedan ili dva mjeseca, ali sam pratila i trakicama i pokazale su mi peak.

----------


## ljube555

> Jel dugo već koristiš lh trakice? Kužiš ih? Mislim, znaš ih koristiti?
> Pitam jer rozi iscjedak ti može biti i ovulacija. Ja sam imala tako jedan ili dva mjeseca, ali sam pratila i trakicama i pokazale su mi peak.


Ema, kako si??? Kako bebica napreduje??? Kako ti osjecas se???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## EmaG.

> Ema, kako si??? Kako bebica napreduje??? Kako ti osjecas se???
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Ej Ljube, sve je dobro. I bebica i ja smo ok. Došao nam je baš danas nalaz niftyja i dolazi nam zdravi mali dečko :Smile: 
Još uvijek sam umorna, ali mislim da bi se to moglo smanjiti od sljedećeg tjedna kad me ginekolog makne sa duphastona napokon

----------


## Riri92

Divno Ema  :Heart: 

Andydea, možeš mi pisati 2.dc sutra. Uranila.

----------


## ljube555

> Ej Ljube, sve je dobro. I bebica i ja smo ok. Došao nam je baš danas nalaz niftyja i dolazi nam zdravi mali dečko
> Još uvijek sam umorna, ali mislim da bi se to moglo smanjiti od sljedećeg tjedna kad me ginekolog makne sa duphastona napokon


Cestitam na princuuu[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## EmaG.

> Cestitam na princuuu[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Hvala :Heart: 

A cure sad na posao, vrijeme je za novo odbrojavanje :utezi: 
Di je Himalaya?

----------


## ljube555

> Hvala[emoji813]
> 
> A cure sad na posao, vrijeme je za novo odbrojavanje
> Di je Himalaya?


Hahah, 

Radimo mi vec skoro god.dana ali ne prima se nista... Prije cemo naraditi se i umoriti se nego bude nesto i primilo se...

Inace vise ne nadam se a i ne radi mi se vise non stop[emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Viki draga, kako ste vas dvoje???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Himalaya

Kod mene još ništa. Za vikend ću napraviti test ako ne dođe.

----------


## Buncek

Ema cestitam! Koji si tjedan? Kad ti je termin?

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
Lista za 31.05.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~~65.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~31.dc

Odbrojavalice

Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~21.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~11.dc
iva777~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc

----------


## Buncek

Meni sutra mozete pisati 2 DC

----------


## EmaG.

> Ema cestitam! Koji si tjedan? Kad ti je termin?


Buncek, žao mi je zbog menge :Sad: 

Od sutra 16 tjedan. Termin je 16.11., ali za sad se samo veselim pregledu sljedeći tjedan jer ga nisam vidjela već mjesec dana :Cekam:

----------


## ljube555

> Buncek, žao mi je zbog menge
> 
> Od sutra 16 tjedan. Termin je 16.11., ali za sad se samo veselim pregledu sljedeći tjedan jer ga nisam vidjela već mjesec dana


Sta to brzo proslo[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Moram podjeliti s vama hahaha
Znaci dosla kod knjigovodje, i prvi put u zivotu me betko pita, nakon sto sam ja krenula bujicom rijeci objasnjavati nesto, i ispričala sd za kaos u glavi, pita ona mene - ma jesi ti trudna. Bas sam neki dan komentirala kad si bila da blistas.
Inace me pitaju to zbog trbuha koji je ostao hahaha

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
Lista za 01.06.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~~66.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~32.dc

Odbrojavalice

ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~22.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~12.dc
iva777~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc

----------


## Himalaya

1.dc

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Riri, Himalaya, Buncek, zao mi je sto je vjestica dosla... Nadam se da ste oke.  :grouphug: 

Sto se tice mog rozog iscjetka, evo zadnjih par dana me dole frkalo, vise na ljevoj strani ko i inace u vrijeme O. Jucer me glavobolja rasturala (ona bol ko prije nego menga stigne) i danas ujutro sam uhvatila peak. Tako da ocito je bilo povezano s nadolazecom ovulacijom. Necu previse analizirati. 
Sto se lh tice vec sam se spraksala, i shvatila da stvarno nema tolko veze u koje doba se pisne, jer eto ja hvatala peak i u 22h i u 8h. Ali znam kad me krene bas frkati i boliti s ljeve strane da taj ili sljedeci dan bude pozitivna. Znam da ih medicina ne priznaje bas, ali ja sam bas sretna kad vidim da je full pozitivna. Bar nesto da popisam da je pozitivno  :Grin: 

JustMe, khm! Drzim fige!

----------


## Riri92

Himalaya, Buncek  :Love: 

Joj Ema čekaš škorpiončića  :Zaljubljen:  MM je isto rođen tad. 

Justme nadam se da ćeš nam donijeti novo odbrojavanje!  :Smile:  

Jagodice drago mi je zbog trakica.  :Smile:  

Ja sam okej, stresni su mi ovi zadnji dani, ali proći će.

----------


## justme409

Ne znam kako je vama, meni je bilo nekako uvijek lakse kad bi dosla m... Ona nekako znam sto je i kako je, a o blizi je vrijeme za opet. Najgore mi je ovo izmedju o i m. 

Ja se trudim ni ne misliti. Jer uvijek kad mislim bude gore. Bit ce dobro ako bude, a biti ce dobro i ako ne bude. Pocela sam se baviti nekim stvarima u zivotu samo za sebe, koji nece bas u tolikoj kolicini doci u obzir ako bude test pozitivan, tako da u oba slucaja dobivam nesto. Mene je samo uzasan strah opet vanmatericne. Tada opet to mirovanje mjesec dana bez aktivnosti, opet se udebljati, opet tugovati... Ne zelim opet to prolaziti. Sad samo na bol u lijevoj strani trzam ko luda. Cim me u desnoj zaboli bude mi lakse hahahah 

Jagodicabobica ma jesu tebi reki sa nemas ovulaciju ovaj mj ili se meni nesto poremetilo?

----------


## Andydea123

> Jagodicabobica ma jesu tebi reki sa nemas ovulaciju ovaj mj ili se meni nesto poremetilo?


justme,meni je gin rekao da ovaj ciklus nemam ovulaciju. sad cekam kad ce M i da prode pa da mogu u gina po uputnice za mpo. prema zadnjim ciklusima M bi trebala dobit 23.,24.dc a to je danas,sutra. ali posto mi je utvrdio i blagi PCOS mogu ocekivat i da mi se ovaj ciklus i produzi. cekam...

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
Lista za 02.06.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~~67.dc


Odbrojavalice

ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~23.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~13.dc
iva777~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc

----------


## justme409

A da da. Malo mi se promjesalo. Oprosti. Drzim fige da stigne sto prije da pocnete.
Jeste vi culi za caj od hrastove kore? Ugl u bosni se koristi...

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Helou! 

JustMe, ja nisam cula. Cula sam za vrkutu i oni macinu travu, ali vec sam jednom pisala da se ja bas ne usudim samostalno eksperimentirati, tim vise sto su mi uredni ciklusi.
Ovo je super da si se prihvatila nekih stvari za sebe!

I evo, samo da javim svoje iskustvo. Jucer uhvatila peak u 8:30 ujutro u 22h navecer. Doduse meni je druga linija uvijek slabo vidljiva. Tako da eto, pisajte kad vam se hoce haha.

I moram s vama podijeliti sve sto mi se dogodilo ovih dana. Znaci prvo grcici neki i boluckanja dole vec od zadnjeg dana menge. Pa glavobolje. Pa tamo negdje oko 10dc rozi trag na papiru. Pa me privlaci nekako vege hrana (umj kebaba i hambija ja jela vege verzije), pa mi jednu vecer muka doslo na par minuta. Jucer pekla kokica od sira, mislila sam da cu se izrigati od mirisa. Danas mi dosla zelja da jedem ribu. Znaci SVA SRECA pa se to sve desilo u prvoj polovici ciklusa, i jednostavno cu pripisati dio ovulaciji a dio podsvijesti. Inace da mi se desilo prije menge bila bi sigurna da sam trudna! 

Cure, kako ste?

----------


## justme409

Jagodics jesi sigurna da nisi trudna hahahahahaha

I meni su ovakvi simptomi postali normalni oko o i nakon o, od vanmatericne. Svaki ciklus isto to. Pred m se smire.

----------


## Riri92

Ja sam čula za taj čaj za probavne smetnje i za mamurluk.  :lool:  

Jagodice haha a tko zna, možda je to neka najava.  :lool:  Ali stvarno ta podsvijest toliko utječe na nas, ja uopće nisam bila svjesna toga dok nisam ušla u ove bejbi vode. 

Kod mene sunce izašlo, odmah mi je bolji dan.

----------


## EmaG.

> I evo, samo da javim svoje iskustvo. Jucer uhvatila peak u 8:30 ujutro u 22h navecer. Doduse meni je druga linija uvijek slabo vidljiva. Tako da eto, pisajte kad vam se hoce haha.


To ti je zato šta je peak, ali inače se piša samo popodne ako želiš pratiti da li dolazi O. Ali neka svatko nađe kak mu paše..

----------


## justme409

Ajde valjda cemo uskoro imato te simptome s razlogom. Hahahaah

Meni u cet treba (ne) doci, ali ovaj mj nisam niti lh pratila,, po aplikaciji smo pokrili samo dan prije i samo dan poslije... Pa, puno manje truda nego prije. Mozda to donese srecu hahaha. Tako ne bilo u 12 mj.

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
Lista za 03.06.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~~68.dc


Odbrojavalice

ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~24.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~14.dc
iva777~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc

----------


## justme409

Ne zelim si ni davati nadu nikakvu. Al evo prsa, 3 dana prije m ogromna i bole jos jace. Will see, will see u cetvrtak/petak

----------


## Jagodicabobica

JustMe ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ drzim fige na najjace! 

Curke, di ste, kako ste?

----------


## ljube555

> Ne zelim si ni davati nadu nikakvu. Al evo prsa, 3 dana prije m ogromna i bole jos jace. Will see, will see u cetvrtak/petak


I ja ocekujem cetvrtak/ petak M.... ako sam te dobro razumela... ja cu definitivno dobiti posto u sub.imamo krizmu a takve svjecani stvari bez M ne mogu proci

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Vidjeti cemo sto ce biti. Umorna sam jako, ali realno kasno sam, zaspala sinoc, jutros se rano digla za posao... Jos veceras raditi ici. Vruce mi je. Ne volim ljetne temperature inace. Ne pripisujem trudnoci samo se malo zalim hahahah
*shame* Radila sam onaj test s 10mlU osjetljivoscu, negativan je. Mislim da bi sad vec mogao biti lagano pozitivan da je t u pitanju posto sam 22.5.osjetila ziganje na lijevoj strani i pretpostavljam da je O bila 23.5. Onda je danas 12 dpo.

----------


## Riri92

Justme, držim fige da se ipak kroz koji dan okrene na pozitivno!  :Smile:  

Joj ja obožavam ljetne temperature. Meni je najljepše doba godine kad je 35-40 stupnjeva hahaha  :lool:  
Danas sam napokon dobila neku energiju pa ću otići na yogu popodne.

Jutros uz kavu smo se muž i ja uhvatili razgovora o imenima za djecu. Mogu samo reći BOŽE SAČUVAJ.

----------


## justme409

Mrzim ovo razdoblje 4 dana od m i na nize.
To nikako docekati.. 

Blago ti se. Na mene skroz suprotno utjece. Ja sam bila aktivna skroz ovo vrijeme kad je bilo prohladno. Sad ova vrucina me iscrpi skroz. Sve se moram tjerati. 

A za imena, razumijem te skroz gahahahaha. Mi smo to dogovorili prije 2 godine. Ti se pomalo spremas za nove pobjede

----------


## Riri92

Da hahaha a muž je za svaki moj prijedlog uspio naći kako dijete mogu zezati na račun imena. Doslovno za svaki, a imala sam bar 20 imena u rukavu.  :lool:

----------


## Himalaya

Mene je uhvatila upala sinusa tako da sam sva koma, ali se veselim suncu i lijepom vremenu. Misli su mi tada bistrije i ne padam u bed.

----------


## justme409

Ja sam jedini anti-visoke-temperature-i-vrucine tip hahahaha
Moj je pokopao isto tako moja 3, 4. Al neda me ja. Tvrdoglavo stvore koje voli hladnije temperature. 
Mislim da ne volim ove vrucine bas zbog niskog tlaka. Inace je na donjoj granici, a kad upece padne toliko da jedva funkcioniram. Vrti mi se u glavi, boli me glava, spava mi se... Tako da ljeti slobodno vrijeme provodim pred klimom. Nikakve kave, kupanje, nista.. Dok ne padne mrak. A onda idem leci jer radim ujutro  :Sad:

----------


## ljube555

Kod mene krenula suhoca... tocno pred M... neka samo dode da do sub.prode da mogu festati malo... [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Riri92

> Ja sam jedini anti-visoke-temperature-i-vrucine tip hahahaha
> Moj je pokopao isto tako moja 3, 4. Al neda me ja. Tvrdoglavo stvore koje voli hladnije temperature. 
> Mislim da ne volim ove vrucine bas zbog niskog tlaka. Inace je na donjoj granici, a kad upece padne toliko da jedva funkcioniram. Vrti mi se u glavi, boli me glava, spava mi se... Tako da ljeti slobodno vrijeme provodim pred klimom. Nikakve kave, kupanje, nista.. Dok ne padne mrak. A onda idem leci jer radim ujutro


Ja ti isto imam jako nizak tlak ali meni sunce baš pomogne. Valjda jer mi se i inače stalno spava pa mi sunce digne energiju haha. Dobro, naravno da neću ići trčati po suncu, odmah bi se srušila. Ali ne trčim ni inače pa mi nije problem.  :Laughing:

----------


## justme409

Ma ne trcim ni ja. Nisam poludila bas hahahaahah 
A i meni se uvik spava, i uvik sam neka njakava. Osim kad sam na go. 
Onda blistam hahahaha

Ma svi smo drugaciji, i na svih drugacije djeluje sve. 
To ti je isto ko i ovi simptomi pmsa i trudnoce. Sve su to isti simptomi, a svakome drugacije.

----------


## ljube555

> Vidjeti cemo sto ce biti. Umorna sam jako, ali realno kasno sam, zaspala sinoc, jutros se rano digla za posao... Jos veceras raditi ici. Vruce mi je. Ne volim ljetne temperature inace. Ne pripisujem trudnoci samo se malo zalim hahahah
> *shame* Radila sam onaj test s 10mlU osjetljivoscu, negativan je. Mislim da bi sad vec mogao biti lagano pozitivan da je t u pitanju posto sam 22.5.osjetila ziganje na lijevoj strani i pretpostavljam da je O bila 23.5. Onda je danas 12 dpo.


Ti vec i testic radila????

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Ma ne znam sto mi je bilo... Imala ga pa kao ajde. Bijel ko snijeg. A svima govorim da ni u ludilu to ne rade hahaha

----------


## justme409

A i mrzim ove pmse od zadnje trudnoce. Intenzivniji su nego prije svi simptomi, bradavice ljubicaste, cak i mucninu imam kroz pms, a prije nisam imala. Tako da se u simptome nikad ne mogu pouzdati vise

----------


## ljube555

> A i mrzim ove pmse od zadnje trudnoce. Intenzivniji su nego prije svi simptomi, bradavice ljubicaste, cak i mucninu imam kroz pms, a prije nisam imala. Tako da se u simptome nikad ne mogu pouzdati vise


Tako i kod mene... nakon kiretaze tijelo ko da je poludilo... mucnine cak mogu imati i prije O i prije M...

Ali trenutno veckrenuli simptome M...
Glava ubija, suhoca rodnice od iscjedka ni I, napuhnutost krenula , jedino nemam apetit...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Jedino meni sto jedrugacije ovaj mj, ali me vise navodi na zakljucak da se m sprema je neka cudna bol kao da mi se isteze rodnica i dosta jaka povremena bol u jajniku.

----------


## ljube555

> Jedino meni sto jedrugacije ovaj mj, ali me vise navodi na zakljucak da se m sprema je neka cudna bol kao da mi se isteze rodnica i dosta jaka povremena bol u jajniku.


Ja to nemam a prije ciklusi imala... ali me danas uzasna glavobolja i po tomu znam da stize

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Mozda je glavobolja i od ove vrucine -. -
Ma gle... Ako ne bude pijemo, ako bude piju drugi hahah dogovoreno?

----------


## Riri92

> Mozda je glavobolja i od ove vrucine -. -
> Ma gle... Ako ne bude pijemo, ako bude piju drugi hahah dogovoreno?


Bitno da se slavi  :Laughing:

----------


## Viki88

> Ja sam jedini anti-visoke-temperature-i-vrucine tip hahahaha
> Moj je pokopao isto tako moja 3, 4. Al neda me ja. Tvrdoglavo stvore koje voli hladnije temperature. 
> Mislim da ne volim ove vrucine bas zbog niskog tlaka. Inace je na donjoj granici, a kad upece padne toliko da jedva funkcioniram. Vrti mi se u glavi, boli me glava, spava mi se... Tako da ljeti slobodno vrijeme provodim pred klimom. Nikakve kave, kupanje, nista.. Dok ne padne mrak. A onda idem leci jer radim ujutro


a znaci to je razlog zasto jedva funkcioniram po vrucinama, i ja imam nizak tlak, ono ako imam 110/60 to je odlican tlak.. vrtim se oko 100/60, 90/50.. isto kad su vrucine jedva hodam ,disem, krecem se

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
Lista za 04.06.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~~69.dc


Odbrojavalice

ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~25.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~15.dc
iva777~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc

----------


## Andydea123

mrzim ljeto!!! eto,kratko i jasno hahaha.i inace imam jako mali tlak.  od M jos nista,cekam. 
Justme~~~~~~~~~ za novu listu  :Heart: 
ostale,mah-mah i pusa!

----------


## justme409

Da da viki to je to. Vecini ljudi s niskim tlakom on jos padne ljeti. Meni je peoslo ljeto na poslu mjeren 83/40 tako nesto. Meni se tako spavalo hahahahaha. Onda sam shvatila zasto.

Hvala na vibricama. Danas je 12dpo ako je Ovulacija 0ti dan.

----------


## justme409

Riri morat cemo jednom ti i ja proslaviti  vidim da ti razumijes

----------


## ljube555

> mrzim ljeto!!! eto,kratko i jasno hahaha.i inace imam jako mali tlak.  od M jos nista,cekam. 
> Justme~~~~~~~~~ za novu listu [emoji813]
> ostale,mah-mah i pusa!


Kad bi trebala dobiti??? Dal ce pasti testic???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Andydea123

> Kad bi trebala dobiti??? Dal ce pasti testic???
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Ljube,mene pitas? pa po ginekologu ovaj mjesec mi je anovulacijski jer do 13.dc nisam imala vodeceg folikula a posto su mi ciklusi skraceni gin je zakljucio da ovaj mjesec i nece bit O. e sad,mooozda postoji i mogucnost da je O bila i kasnije. danas mi je 25.dc i nemam nikakvih simptoma M. Prema kalendaru trebala bi dobit danas,a prema prijasnjim ciklusima cak i prekjucer... sad neznam. hahaha. cekat cu do 28.dc ako ne procurim pa cu radit test iako cisto sumnjam da ce bit +. jedini normalni ciklus od 28 dana sam imala mjesec iza kiretaze (u 10.mj),a onda su se poceli brčkat i skracivat- od 23-26 dana. sinoc sam imala laganu mucninu a cijeeeeli dan mi se spavalo. a nista,cekam,nema ni druge hahaha.

----------


## justme409

Andydea svaka cast na strpljivosti. Ja bi to odradila odavno vec.

----------


## Andydea123

> Andydea svaka cast na strpljivosti. Ja bi to odradila odavno vec.


hahaha a pricekat cu jos 2-3 dana,jer ovaj ciklus se nicem ne nadam. ubio me gin sa izjavom da imam blagi pcos pa uz to ocekujem da mi ciklus kasni iako nikad nije duzi od 28 dc.

----------


## EmaG.

> hahaha a pricekat cu jos 2-3 dana,jer ovaj ciklus se nicem ne nadam. ubio me gin sa izjavom da imam blagi pcos pa uz to ocekujem da mi ciklus kasni iako nikad nije duzi od 28 dc.


Andy, ja ipak držim fige  :fige:  Ciklus kad mi je ginekologinja rekla da nemam ovulaciju sam ostala trudna :Very Happy:

----------


## justme409

Ma oni mogu reci samo ono sto trenutno vide. Ko zna sto je sve ljudsko tijelo sposobno. Drzim fige!!!

----------


## Himalaya

Cure koje lh trakice koristite? Imate li neki link na e-bay ili nešto? Hvala vam  :grouphug:

----------


## Andydea123

> Andy, ja ipak držim fige  Ciklus kad mi je ginekologinja rekla da nemam ovulaciju sam ostala trudna


 :Shock:

----------


## Andydea123

> Ma oni mogu reci samo ono sto trenutno vide. Ko zna sto je sve ljudsko tijelo sposobno. Drzim fige!!!


a eto... znat cete hahahah
justme,kako si ti? ima li simptoma T?

----------


## justme409

Ma ja zapravo cekam ciklus bez ikakvih simptoma. Tad cu znati da sam trudna hahahahaha
Pisala sam gore. Od vanmatericne imam svaki pms sve simptome. Cak i one mjesece kad je o na krivoj strani, po tome znam da ne umisljam. Mislim da ni ovaj mj nista. Ako ni 7mi ne uspije "spontano", u 9tom cu doktoru pa uvz pratiti tu O.

----------


## Riri92

> Riri morat cemo jednom ti i ja proslaviti  vidim da ti razumijes


Može  :Grin: 

Andydea  :fige:

----------


## EmaG.

> Cure koje lh trakice koristite? Imate li neki link na e-bay ili nešto? Hvala vam


Ej, ja sam recimo ove koristila: https://www.ebay.com/itm/20-40-60PCS...NR8Dnr4y4eKp5A

I one su mi bile super. Uzela sam ih, čini mi se, 50 kom i još mi je nešto ostalo pa ću dati frendici jer njoj trebaju, ali u svakom slučaju uzmi si odmah više jer nije skupo, a neće ti biti bed pišati par puta na dan prvih mjesec dva dok se ne ufuraš. I pogledaj malo i druge ispod ovih jer su sve manje više ta marka, samo ovisno o količini i cijeni!

Sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## justme409

Te sam i ja imala. Uhvatila pozitivnu trakicu za 2 mj.

----------


## Riri92

Cure moje, kako mi se život nasmijao jer sam rekla da mi ne smeta vrućina za tlak.  :Laughing:  

Dakle, prošla mi menga i idem se ja opustiti, napuniti kadu. Još sam i svijeće upalila i pustila neku zen muziku, ma prava atmosfera. I vidim da mi je voda malo vruća ali kao ajd nema veze, ne smeta, ionako mi brzo postane hladna, a volim se dugo kupati. Moš si mislit kako ne smeta, nakon 15 minuta mi zazujalo u ušima i zacrnilo se pred očima. 
Uspjela sam se izvući van iz kade i dozvati muža tako što sam šamponima gađala vrata pa mu je bilo sumnjivo.  :lool:  Nisam imala snage za vikanje haha. 

Sad se ljuti na mene jer sam se smijala dok sam mu govorila da sam se prepala da ću se udaviti u vodi. Još uvijek mu ne ide u glavu da se ja u takvim situacijama smijem od panike.  :Laughing:

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
Lista za 05.06.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~~70.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~26.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~26.dc

Odbrojavalice

jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~16.dc
iva777~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc

----------


## justme409

Ajme riri, i ja se smijem od panike uvik. Al ovo ti ke mozda i zbog svjeze zavrsenog m. Meni se isto to dogodilo kad sam se isla urediti prije kiretaze. Otisla u tus s toplom vodom i samo me odnilo. Nije bilo nikakvog uredjivanja. Otusirala sam se napola viseci iz tus kabine hladnom vodom. 
Ili je zbog m taman, ili dolazis u moje babske vode.

----------


## ljube555

> Ajme riri, i ja se smijem od panike uvik. Al ovo ti ke mozda i zbog svjeze zavrsenog m. Meni se isto to dogodilo kad sam se isla urediti prije kiretaze. Otisla u tus s toplom vodom i samo me odnilo. Nije bilo nikakvog uredjivanja. Otusirala sam se napola viseci iz tus kabine hladnom vodom. 
> Ili je zbog m taman, ili dolazis u moje babske vode.


Kako si draga???? Mi cemo ovaj ciklus zajedno u isti dan dobiti ( ne dobiti) M[emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Himalaya

> Ej, ja sam recimo ove koristila: https://www.ebay.com/itm/20-40-60PCS...NR8Dnr4y4eKp5A
> 
> I one su mi bile super. Uzela sam ih, čini mi se, 50 kom i još mi je nešto ostalo pa ću dati frendici jer njoj trebaju, ali u svakom slučaju uzmi si odmah više jer nije skupo, a neće ti biti bed pišati par puta na dan prvih mjesec dva dok se ne ufuraš. I pogledaj malo i druge ispod ovih jer su sve manje više ta marka, samo ovisno o količini i cijeni!
> 
> Sretno!


Hvala Ema!

----------


## justme409

Ljube, da... Sutra ju ocekujem. Jefva cekam da ova nadutost splasne.

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube, da... Sutra ju ocekujem. Jefva cekam da ova nadutost splasne.


Ja nemam nista sve mi nestalo... nemam ni nadutosti ni grceva ni nista jedino mi opet krenuo iscjedak jucer... i apetit mi nestao

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Riri92

Ohooo, koliko (ne)čekalica!  :fige: 

Justme, moguće. Ne znam ni sama od čega, pretpostavila sam od prevruće vode, jer se stvarno jaako isparavalo. Samo sam osjetila pad u dubinu u glavi.  :lool:

----------


## justme409

Je je. Prevruca voda je to potakla. Dodje do sirenja krvnih zila, nek krvotok nije bas najsavrseniji, tlak i to... Ode. 
Da gadjala samponima vrata. Ja bi mogla umiriti sto bi ovaj moj skuzio.

----------


## Riri92

Hahahaha  :Laughing:  Polako ajd, nismo ni mjesec dana u braku pa se ne smije još uvijek opustiti valjda.  :Laughing:

----------


## Andydea123

lista je vrh!!! sad barem jedna mora prijavit + ovih dana  :Dancing Fever:  
ja sam vam cure moje jutros ustala umornija nego sam isla lec... otpratila sam malca na bus za skolu i vratila sam se u kucu. sjela sam na kauc i ponovno zaspala do 10,30!!!!! jos se nisam razbudila. uzas... od M jos nista. nikakvog iscjetka ili bolova. jedino su mi bradavice osjetljive. suprug je ovih dana neobicno njezan prema meni. stalno me ganja po kuci,dijeli mi komplimente. stalno bi se mazio i govori mi kako sam mu lijepa. rekla sam mu da je lud hahahaha. prije par dana smo se zestoko pohvatali i rekao mi je da je sad to to i da je uvjeren da ce se ulovit. a jadnicak ocito bas i ne poznaje anatomiju zenskog tijela i da bez ovulacije nema ni trudnoce...hahaha a on uvjeren. jadnicak hahahaha

----------


## justme409

Andydea mozda on zna i bolje od nas svih, ko zna hahahaha. Ovulacija je zeznuta stvar. Jedna moja frendica je ovulaciju imala na zadnji dan m. I ostala trudna. Dosta sam cesto cula da muzebi znaju vidjeti nesto...ajde ti napravi test uskoro.
A da ne spominjem da je dokazao da za vrijeme ovulacije zena stvarno izgleda ljepse da bi privukla muzjake radi oplodnje hahahahahah

----------


## ljube555

> Hahahaha [emoji38] Polako ajd, nismo ni mjesec dana u braku pa se ne smije još uvijek opustiti valjda. [emoji38]


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Andydea mozda on zna i bolje od nas svih, ko zna hahahaha. Ovulacija je zeznuta stvar. Jedna moja frendica je ovulaciju imala na zadnji dan m. I ostala trudna. Dosta sam cesto cula da muzebi znaju vidjeti nesto...ajde ti napravi test uskoro.
> A da ne spominjem da je dokazao da za vrijeme ovulacije zena stvarno izgleda ljepse da bi privukla muzjake radi oplodnje hahahahahah


Upravo tako za O da moze biti bilo kada... u mene u zadnje T ,treca  garancijska pojavila se nakon dva tjedna od prve a druga tjedan dana od prve... na prvom uzv bila samo jedna

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Danas mi nestali svi simptome M a ni T nema ni s od simptoma... ali doci ce M svakako posto festa nema biti bez njej a i pokrili smo jako malo ..

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Ljube ako imas kakav test popisaj. Pa da vidimo

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube ako imas kakav test popisaj. Pa da vidimo


Nemam... do sub.bude dosla... kod mene u mjestu apoteka ne radi a do grada mi ne vozi se... 

Ti neces vise test raditi???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Ja probala malo prije. Negativan. Tako da sad u miru ocekujem dalje, popiti cu kavicu i duvan bez griznje savjesti.

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube ako imas kakav test popisaj. Pa da vidimo


Ja znam da ona bude dosla , nisam te srece da mi primi se... vise bas i ne nadam se

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Andydea123

ajde dobro...sutra kupujem test.  :Grin:  zbog vas i supruga hahahaaha

----------


## justme409

Andydea meni cudno da ti jos nije stigla. A inace je trebala doci do sad. Cak i s anovulatornim ciklusom mislim da nebi kasnila toliko. A i taj tvoj muz mi je sumnjiv. Jeli on nesto nanjusio hahahaha

A bas bi mi bilo drago da dodjes gin i kazes da si ostala trudna u ciklusu u kojem ti je on rekao da nemas o

----------


## justme409

Ljube ja ti kazem, moras se poceti baviti s necim sto nebi smjela ako si trudna. Tad se najcesce primi hahahaha

----------


## Riri92

> Andydea meni cudno da ti jos nije stigla. A inace je trebala doci do sad. Cak i s anovulatornim ciklusom mislim da nebi kasnila toliko. A i taj tvoj muz mi je sumnjiv. Jeli on nesto nanjusio hahahaha
> 
> A bas bi mi bilo drago da dodjes gin i kazes da si ostala trudna u ciklusu u kojem ti je on rekao da nemas o


I ovako mu drekne: https://media.giphy.com/media/gl6ZMVsW36Ixi/giphy.gif

----------


## Riri92

> Ja probala malo prije. Negativan. Tako da sad u miru ocekujem dalje, popiti cu kavicu i duvan bez griznje savjesti.


 :Love: 

Najbolje posljedice negativnog testa.  :lool:

----------


## justme409

Hahahahahahaahahaahaha daaa. Andydea eto ti jedan 9d mogucih nacina kako da mu priopcis... 

Riri svaki dan ja to kombiniram, ali svaki put sa griznjom savjesti. 
Ma znate sto sam sad napravila. Izmjerila temperaturu jer sam kroz nekoliko mjeseci ubrala da mi dan, dva prije m padne temp tijela. S 37, 37.1, na 36.5 i sl.  Ovaj put je bila 37.3. Mozda nece doci sutra nego tek preksutra, a mooooozda... 
Otisla pogledati test jos jednom i vidjela neku sjenu sjenovitu koja je ili evaporacijska ili stvarno neka sjena, sjenasta... Morat cu sad ponoviti test sa zadrzavanjem urina barem 2 sata.
Ovaj mj sam napravila sve sto ljudima govorim da ne rade hahahahah grozni ucitelj sam

----------


## Riri92

Ajme, predobro! Ma ponovi, da. Ništa te ne košta, a tko zna..  :fige:

----------


## justme409

A e. Ponovit cu danas opet. Imala sam jedan mjesec evaporacijsku na cb al ta je bila ful tanka

----------


## Viki88

justme ja drzim fige

----------


## EmaG.

justme, jel imam kakvih novosti?
Kažu da je evaporacijska siva i bez boje, a ako je svijetla u boji u kojoj je kontrolna, onda je možda ipak pozitivan :Smile: )

Držim fige!! :Smile:

----------


## Andydea123

> Andydea meni cudno da ti jos nije stigla. A inace je trebala doci do sad. Cak i s anovulatornim ciklusom mislim da nebi kasnila toliko. A i taj tvoj muz mi je sumnjiv. Jeli on nesto nanjusio hahahaha
> 
> A bas bi mi bilo drago da dodjes gin i kazes da si ostala trudna u ciklusu u kojem ti je on rekao da nemas o


hahaha bio bi mu to šok. i meni hahaha ja se ovo ovako salim,cekam mengu,kratim dane, nadam se potaknuta vama hahahaha a znam da nema bas sanse. ajde,barem se nasmijemo. ako M stigne necu se razocarat,cekaju me cajevi koje ne zelim pocet pit dok ne procurim hahaha podsvjest je gadna stvar hahaha 




> I ovako mu drekne: https://media.giphy.com/media/gl6ZMVsW36Ixi/giphy.gif


 hahahahahahahahaha ma dajte hahahaha 




> Hahahahahahaahahaahaha daaa. Andydea eto ti jedan 9d mogucih nacina kako da mu priopcis... 
> 
> Riri svaki dan ja to kombiniram, ali svaki put sa griznjom savjesti. 
> Ma znate sto sam sad napravila. Izmjerila temperaturu jer sam kroz nekoliko mjeseci ubrala da mi dan, dva prije m padne temp tijela. S 37, 37.1, na 36.5 i sl.  Ovaj put je bila 37.3. Mozda nece doci sutra nego tek preksutra, a mooooozda... 
> Otisla pogledati test jos jednom i vidjela neku sjenu sjenovitu koja je ili evaporacijska ili stvarno neka sjena, sjenasta... Morat cu sad ponoviti test sa zadrzavanjem urina barem 2 sata.
> Ovaj mj sam napravila sve sto ljudima govorim da ne rade hahahahah grozni ucitelj sam





> justme ja drzim fige


i jaaaaa! trenutno za sve tri haahahaha 
ovo sa temperaturom sam i ja primjetila. i stvarno padne dan-dva pred M. ja ovaj ciklus nisam nista mjerila hahaha niti cu mjerit haha.

----------


## justme409

Ma tvoj test cekamo sutra.
A ja vam ne znam reci ni boju iskreno. Toliko je sjenovita. Vidjeti cemo sutra hoce stici m.

----------


## Andydea123

E moramo priznat da je ovo jedna zanimljiva lista. Ima svega! I meni osobno je bas bas napet ovaj finish hahaha ma navijam za svih! Eeee a onda slijede one tri dame dolje nize na listi koje su po dan razlike u ciklusu... Hmmm  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  moglo bi bit zanimljivo.

----------


## Riri92

Je, istina. I meni je baš napeto hahaha. Mora biti sreće za nekoga uskoro!  :Smile:  

A gdje su nam Jagodica i Buncek?

----------


## ljube555

Cure, sretno sutra i da konacno ugledate te dvje crtice... 

Ja cekam M do ned.ali znam da do sub.bude stigla... bas tako osjecam se...

Osjecaj me vise manje nikad ne zezne...

Temperaturu vise ne mjerim posto mi zna pasti i jedan sat prije nego M stigne... kod mene sa temp.nikad nezna se i zeznuta stvar... jedino me vec drugi dan glava boli to jedini trenutno znak M a ostali simptome M nestali skroz... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Steta sto ne jedem ugljikohidrate. Taman je lista za kokice i pivu (barem ove dole mogu).
Napeto. Al, sad kad nas je toliko aktivnih moramo cesce mjenjati te liste hahaha. 
Ljube onaj mj kad sam bila sigurna da nisam T bila sam. Taj mj bi ruku u vatru stavila da nisam.
Al definitivno se bolje ne nadati. 
Taj mj sam toliko bila uvjerena da se ne sjećam ni jednog simptoma, ni jednog osjecaja, niceg. Nista nisam pratila. 

Sad si kao vodim dnevnik al svaki mj je drugacije. Nema ni to smisla.

----------


## justme409

Ja se samo nadam da nece kasniti.. Da mi ciklusi ostanu ovako kako su predvidjeni. Ako do 9tog nista se ne dogodi u 9tom mj bi o trebala biti za moj rodjendan, na pravoj strani. Ta ce morati biti dobitna. Uopce me dalje ne zanima

----------


## Riri92

> Ja se samo nadam da nece kasniti.. Da mi ciklusi ostanu ovako kako su predvidjeni. Ako do 9tog nista se ne dogodi u 9tom mj bi o trebala biti za moj rodjendan, na pravoj strani. Ta ce morati biti dobitna. Uopce me dalje ne zanima


Ajmee ovo mi je vrh! O za rođendan.  :Smile:  Kad ti je rođendan?

----------


## ljube555

Ja vise ne nadam se i sada puno bolje osjecam se vec par mjeseca... odmah nakon kiretaze prvi sest mjeseca jednostavno sam bila pod takvim stresom i zeljom za bebom da sam sama sebi rekla dosta vise i da tako vise ne moze... nisam mogla funkcionirati vise i svaki dan zame bio ko da bude zadnji i morala sam to prekrizati i staviti tocku i... hvala bogu imam zdravu djecu i veliku i malu i koja me najvise trebaju i moram posvjetiti se njima... 

Gubitak tri bebe me jako jako pogodio i ta praznina, bol , tuga i pitabje ZASTO bude uvijek ostalo...ali moram funkcionirati za ostalu djecu... i zato sam sam rekla da vise ne brojim dane ni plodne dane ni kakva sluz ni nikakvi testovi ...ako bog bude dao bit ce a ako ne onda ne... i koliko god ja mucula se i ubijala se bit ce kako sudeno.... nisam odustala od bebe ali vise ne nadam se....

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Buncek

Bok. Evo da se malo javim da sam ziva. Ljube, i ja sam u slicnom raspolozenju kao ti. Pocelo je ljeto i neda mi se non stop razmisljati o trudnoci i simptomima. Zelim zivjeti opusteno... a beba ako dodje - dobro je dosla.

----------


## justme409

To je to ljube! Bravo!

Riri 4.9.mi je rodjendan. 

Ocekujem m danas. Test je negativan. Jos 2 mj slobode imam  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

Pisite 1dc

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Andydea jesi ti? Mene bas zanima tvoj status

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
Lista za 06.06.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~~71.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~27.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~27.dc

Odbrojavalice

jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~17.dc
iva777~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~1.dc

----------


## Andydea123

hejjj!!! lista maalo kasni,ali namjerno sam htjela pricekat. ljube,bas mi je zao. justme,jesi ponavljala test? kakva je situacija? kod mene jos nista. kupila sam jutros test ali sad neznam kad ga napravit jer sam od jutros vec 5 puta bila na wc-u. da pricekam sutra jutro ako do tada ne stigne M? a sad neznam jeli umisljam ili ne ali cijelo jutro imam laganu mucninu. a jucer mi se uzasno pila Pipi hahahaha. cekam... nema mi druge hahaha.

----------


## justme409

Ajme andydea uf... A da probas jedan danas i jedan sutra. Nekako istrpis 2 sata? Koliko je proslo od moguce ovulacije tebi? Na sto moozda sumnjas

----------


## ljube555

> hejjj!!! lista maalo kasni,ali namjerno sam htjela pricekat. ljube,bas mi je zao. justme,jesi ponavljala test? kakva je situacija? kod mene jos nista. kupila sam jutros test ali sad neznam kad ga napravit jer sam od jutros vec 5 puta bila na wc-u. da pricekam sutra jutro ako do tada ne stigne M? a sad neznam jeli umisljam ili ne ali cijelo jutro imam laganu mucninu. a jucer mi se uzasno pila Pipi hahahaha. cekam... nema mi druge hahaha.


Samo ti napravi...ja u zadnne T radila poplldne test i bio poz.



Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Cure, dal bio tko od vas na SONO UZV, ( pregled prohodnosti jajovoda)?????

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Andydea123

> Ajme andydea uf... A da probas jedan danas i jedan sutra. Nekako istrpis 2 sata? Koliko je proslo od moguce ovulacije tebi? Na sto moozda sumnjas


kupila sam samo jedan hahaha. nemogu istrpit ni pola sata,popisala bi se u gace da pokusam trpit haha. a ne sumnjam na nista jer se drzim onog sto mi je gin rekao i stvarno ovaj ciklus nisam nista pratila pa da bi mogla nesto konkretno rec. ali sad vec bi barem onaj roza iscjedak trebao krenut. nisam pametna. 




> Samo ti napravi...ja u zadnne T radila poplldne test i bio poz.Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


i ja sam u zadnjoj T test radila ne popodne nego skoro u ponoc jer vise nisam mogla cekat do jutra haha i bio je debeli plus i to 27.dc kad sam se zamislila kako nema nikakvih tragova M a uvijek imam spotting barem dan pred M. sad je takav slucaj i sa ovim ciklusom ali kako mi je gin rekao da nema ovulacije ja ne vjerujem bas da je ovaj ciklus dobitan. mozda stvarno zbog pcos-a malo kasni. neznam.

----------


## justme409

Razumijem skroz.i def ako se dogodilo cudo je. Ali isto ja jedva cekam da vidim tvoj test. 
Moje m jos nista. Bijeli iscjedak samo i to je to. Samo se nadam da mi nece kasniti bezveze...

----------


## Andydea123

justme,pokusat cu se strpit do sutra pa sto bude. rekla sam da necu a ipak sam maloprije izmjerila temperaturu haha i 37,1 je  :Laughing:

----------


## Riri92

Ljube drži se. Razumijem da ti nije lako ali drago mi je da se osjećaš bolje.  :Smile:  

Buncek uživaj!

Justme žao mi je zbog testa, ali uživaj i ti sad u ta dva mjeseca. Pitam te za rođendan da vidim što si u horoskopu hahahaha, ne znam zašto sam tako opsjednuta sa horoskopom.  :Laughing:  

Andydea čekamo onda tvoj test, nadam se da će ipak biti čudo.  :Smile:

----------


## justme409

Navukli smo te sad andydea. I ja sam, moja 37.2/37.3
I prsa su jos uvijek tu blago otecena i boluckaju. Fale mi oni regularni pmsovi kad lipo prsa splasnu dan dva prije... Temperatura padne.. 26ti dan dobijem spoting. Ali dobro. 

Riri ja blage nemam o horoskopima. Da mi nisu rekli da sam djevica nebi ni to znala hahahaha

----------


## Riri92

Hahahaha  :lool:  Ma ja ih ne čitam, ne vjerujem u to ali u ljudima oko sebe točno vidim te karakteristike za znakove, ima nešto u tome.  :lool:

----------


## ljube555

Cure, ja sam danas dobila M i sada mijerim temp.isto 37.3...

Zato ja ne vjerujem uopce u tu temp.

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Mislim da cu i ja prestat vjerovat u nju. A nje sam se drzala ko pijan plota hahahahaha
Doduse i receno je da mora biti bazalna. Nju nikad nisam mjerila. Ma realni budimo, nicem osim pozitivnom testu i uvz ne mozes vjerovati 100%. 2 trudnoce do sad, u svakoj drugaciji simptomi. 

Riri reci cu ti ja osobine svoje - dobra, draga, brizna hahahahaa

----------


## Riri92

Ahahahahaha Justme, zaboravila si skromna!  :Laughing:  Volim ja djevice, baka mi je bila djevica i tata mi je djevica.  :Smile:

----------


## justme409

A to ni ne nabrajam jer se to podrazumijeva hahahahahaah
Ma super smo mi. Jednostavni ljudi sa teskim potrebama hahajaha

----------


## Riri92

> A to ni ne nabrajam jer se to podrazumijeva hahahahahaah
> Ma super smo mi. Jednostavni ljudi sa teskim potrebama hahajaha


 :Laughing: 

Potaknuta pričama o uživanju bez grižnje savjesti u stvarima u kojima se ne smije u trudnoći, idem van večeras.  :lool:

----------


## justme409

Ako neces sad kad ces. Treba iskoristiti svaki trenutak. Ja sutra idem ako dobijem hahaaha. Ma odakle si ti riri? Da mi stvarno dogovorimo neko partijanje ako se ovo produzi.

----------


## Riri92

Inače sam Slavonka, ali igrom slučaja sam završila u Beogradu. Igra slučaja mi je muž.  :Laughing:  A ti? 

Btw ova lista je na putu da postane lista liječenih alkoholičara hahahaha.

----------


## ljube555

> Inače sam Slavonka, ali igrom slučaja sam završila u Beogradu. Igra slučaja mi je muž. [emoji38] A ti? 
> 
> Btw ova lista je na putu da postane lista liječenih alkoholičara hahahaha.


I ja bi rado pridružila se vama samo da sam blizu ...iz vz sam 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Ja iz Zadra. Jos sam cesto u Zagrebu. Ali u Beogradu nisam nikad bila. A nista, Ljube idemo u Beograd jednom.
Hahahahaahah
Ako jos dugo opstanemo na listi napraviti cemo jos jednu AA

----------


## ljube555

> Ja iz Zadra. Jos sam cesto u Zagrebu. Ali u Beogradu nisam nikad bila. A nista, Ljube idemo u Beograd jednom.
> Hahahahaahah
> Ako jos dugo opstanemo na listi napraviti cemo jos jednu AA


Prije sedam god.sam zivela na otoku u Preko, u zadru sam vozacku polagala i svaki dan bila .[emoji2960][emoji2960][emoji2960][emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

O pa onda poznajes zadar. I kad dolazis?

----------


## ljube555

> O pa onda poznajes zadar. I kad dolazis?


Joooj... neznam... svaku god.planiramo i uvijek nesto dode plus kaj nije u planu

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Idem proucavati malo sono hsg uzv.. isla bi ipak privat u osmog mjesecu...

Imam neki osjecaj da nakon kiretaze imam problem sa jajovodima

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Odi vidi. Ja planiram isto odraditi to ako ni u 9tom ne upali.

----------


## Andydea123

> Idem proucavati malo sono hsg uzv.. isla bi ipak privat u osmog mjesecu...
> 
> Imam neki osjecaj da nakon kiretaze imam problem sa jajovodima
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


To i mene ceka sad vjerojatno iza ovog ciklusa...

----------


## justme409

Andydea ima li vjesti kakvih il si jos cvrsta i odlucna?

Moje m nema na vidiku... Prsa ful jos bole. Sve mi nesto malo sumnjivo, al opet ko zna sto je moja masta spremna.

----------


## ljube555

Ipak sam odlucila da idem u 8 mjesecu na sono... privat... a u sedmom nakon M idem naruciri se na folikul.i konzultaciji za sono... posto nema smisla vise pokusavati bez toga... 

Citam iskustva i bas ima dosta pozitivno..

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Ima. Sva su pozitivna skoro. Bas probaj. Ja cu u 9tom kod gin viditi O, a ako ne uspije taj mj traziti daljnje pretrage.  Do 9tog se zezam

----------


## ljube555

> Ima. Sva su pozitivna skoro. Bas probaj. Ja cu u 9tom kod gin viditi O, a ako ne uspije taj mj traziti daljnje pretrage.  Do 9tog se zezam


Ja u 8 mjesecu imam rodendan pod kraj pa mozda me iznenadi poklon...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Viki88

ja sam iz Zg, rođena u Zadru  :Very Happy:  , moji su iz Obrovca .za mj danasamu Petrcanima   :Very Happy: . Justme koje si godiste?

----------


## justme409

90to. O pa ti si mi blizu onda. Zadar centar

----------


## justme409

Nece nama trebati forum za postat AA
Vidim ja da ce to poceti i uzivo. Viki koje si ti godiste?

----------


## justme409

Nista se ne nadam previse, al jel moguce da je test na 1.dan ocekivane m negativan (onaj s neta)
Danas nisam radila, nije mi se dalo. Mozda kad dodjem kuci s posla. Al (.) (.) jos uvijek se preljevaju iz grudnjaka i bome osjetim ih. Povremeno osjetim i doli grceve ko one od m l, al lagane, al m ni traga ni glasa. Ima tu jos par sumnjivih stvari al da ne duzim.

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
Lista za 07.06.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~~72.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~28.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~28.dc

Odbrojavalice

jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~18.dc
iva777~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc

----------


## Andydea123

jutro cure! evo meni je test negativan. ali ni naznake da M stize... 
sad se mislim,aaako je ipak bila ovulacija a kasnila je i mozda bila iza 18.dc onda bi mi danas bio 10dpo i to je za test rano. mogu pricekat jos 2-3 dana pa ponovno test. ufff muko moja!!! neizvjesnost liste se nastavlja hahahaha

----------


## Andydea123

> Nista se ne nadam previse, al jel moguce da je test na 1.dan ocekivane m negativan (onaj s neta)
> Danas nisam radila, nije mi se dalo. Mozda kad dodjem kuci s posla. Al (.) (.) jos uvijek se preljevaju iz grudnjaka i bome osjetim ih. Povremeno osjetim i doli grceve ko one od m l, al lagane, al m ni traga ni glasa. Ima tu jos par sumnjivih stvari al da ne duzim.


justme,mozda je bila kasnija O?

----------


## justme409

A iskreno ne znam. Osjetila sam neke grcice ja lijevoj strani koji odgovaraju da je danas 15 dpo. 24.5.je bio zadnji odnos pa...

----------


## Viki88

justme ja sam 88god.
joj ako je 15dpo taj bi sa neta vec trebao pokazati nesto. meni je taj 10 dpo pokazao blagu crticu. neznam kaj bi ti rekla mozda je stvarno kasnija O bila nego sto ti mislis. cure ja vam od srca drzim najvece fige  :Love:

----------


## justme409

Ma viditi cemo danas poslije posla. Mozda jos jedan napravim. Kul sam i to mi je drago. Valjda jer sam cilj prebacila na 9 ti mjesec

----------


## Andydea123

viki,i ja sam 88.!

----------


## justme409

Svi smo tu negdje ja mislim. Blizu

----------


## justme409

Andydea ti pricekaj jos par dana. Ne znam nakon koliko dana kasnjenja bi bilo dobro zvati ginekologa.
Ja cu jos jednom danas na 15dpo napraviti taj test, pa cu dalje cekati.

----------


## Andydea123

ja sam narucena kod ginekologa par dana nakon M jer mi je rekao da ce mi i ovaj ciklus pokusat popratit ovulaciju. a sad se sve zbrckalo. svakako,ako do ponedjeljka ne dobijem zovem ga.

----------


## justme409

Mozda i ova vrucina utjece na cikluse. Nadam se da je ipak nesto drugo u pitanju  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

Kod mene bas prava jaka M... u utorak sam narucena na razg.samo kod dr.koja radila u Petrovoj a sada tu kod nas... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Ocito je moja m otisla tebi. Moje nema ni u tragovima. A po svim simptomima izgleda mi da nece doci danas uopce

----------


## Riri92

Dobro jutro!  :Laughing:  

Pa sve ste nešto na zadarsku stranu hahaha. Može, dođite kod mene pa vas vodim u beogradski noćni život.  :lool:  Stvarno smo sve blizu po godinama.  :Smile:  

Justme ja sam čitala da je moguće. Pisalo je nešto kao ako testu istekne rok trajanja da bude lažno negativan. Andydea, pričekaj pa ponovo.  :Smile:

----------


## justme409

Dogovoreno. 
Morat cemo neku akciju nabaciti, kad vec ova koju odradujemo ne nosi plodom hahahahaha 
Mislim da ovom nije istekao rok trajanja. Pogledati cu posli kad mi se bude dalo dici. Ali i uredno izbaci kontrolnu, al ta testna nece pa nece. Sto je najgore od silnog buljenja u tu trakicu mi se ucini da ima, pa ju pomaknem pa ne vidim, pa opet dok zumiram. Grozna sam.
Jedva cekam da stigne ako je to neg. Dosta mi je ove napuhanosti i da prostis sto moram na wc nakon svakog obroka. Da sam barem izgubila koji kil nego nista

----------


## Andydea123

a cekam,nema mi druge haha.

----------


## Riri92

Ma da, opteretila si se sad s tim previše pa se ne možeš opustiti. Znam da ti ništa ne vrijedi ako kažem da probaš ne razmišljati.  :Love:

----------


## Andydea123

> Dogovoreno. 
> Morat cemo neku akciju nabaciti, kad vec ova koju odradujemo ne nosi plodom hahahahaha 
> Mislim da ovom nije istekao rok trajanja. Pogledati cu posli kad mi se bude dalo dici. Ali i uredno izbaci kontrolnu, al ta testna nece pa nece. Sto je najgore od silnog buljenja u tu trakicu mi se ucini da ima, pa ju pomaknem pa ne vidim, pa opet dok zumiram. Grozna sam.
> Jedva cekam da stigne ako je to neg. Dosta mi je ove napuhanosti i da prostis sto moram na wc nakon svakog obroka. Da sam barem izgubila koji kil nego nista


justme,jesi radila danas test?

----------


## justme409

Jesam jesam. Ma nema tu nista. Da je trebala bi biti pristojna crta kojoj ne treba posebno svjetlo. A ovo sto ja vidim vidim samo pod odredjenim svjetlom. I vjvj nitko drugi nebi ni vidio, a da ne spominjem da se na slici kad slikam ni ne vidi. Tako da pretpostavljam da umisljam isto malo. A nista, cekam ju

----------


## justme409

A tako sam lijepo ovaj mj bila opuštena. Opralo me nesto tek zadnja 3 dana cekanja hahaaha
Trebam jos puno odrasti da bi bila vise opustena ocito

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Eto i mene, pratim ja vas ali nemam nis pametno za pisati. Cekam jos 10ak dana da stigne M i onda moram moliti voditelja da mi nade zamjenu da mogu oko 3dc na Vuk Vrhovac za zadnje dogovore oko hsg-a! Kolko god sam citala da je neugodno, ja jedva cekam da mi nanesu bol pa da znam na cemu smo  :Grin: 

Vidim ovdje je veselo i napeto!! Drzim fige na najjace!! A moj savjet vam je cure drage, ako sumnjate u kineske testove, uzmite u ljekarni Gravignost mini. 16kn kosta, i nece vas prevariti. Pokazat ce kvalitetniju sjenu/crtu od ovih s interneta. Ja imam doma jedan i cuvam ga za kad ovaj kineski napokon nesto izbaci. 
Takoder, jednom kad vam test bude pozitivan, ako cete piskiti i dalje u zelji da pratite kako druga crta napreduje, nemojte nikad s tim s interneta! Nisu za to vjerodostojni jer se razlikuju jedan od drugog po kolicini te nazovimo "tinte"

Inace ja sam rodena purgerica, '91 godiste.

----------


## Riri92

Napokon i tebe ovdje Jagodice!  :Smile:  

Guglala sam taj hsg kad je Ljube pisala (nisam znala što je to), pa sam pročitala da je postotak trudnoća nakon toga 70%. Nadam se da će vam se objema posrećiti!  :Kiss:

----------


## ljube555

> Eto i mene, pratim ja vas ali nemam nis pametno za pisati. Cekam jos 10ak dana da stigne M i onda moram moliti voditelja da mi nade zamjenu da mogu oko 3dc na Vuk Vrhovac za zadnje dogovore oko hsg-a! Kolko god sam citala da je neugodno, ja jedva cekam da mi nanesu bol pa da znam na cemu smo 
> 
> Vidim ovdje je veselo i napeto!! Drzim fige na najjace!! A moj savjet vam je cure drage, ako sumnjate u kineske testove, uzmite u ljekarni Gravignost mini. 16kn kosta, i nece vas prevariti. Pokazat ce kvalitetniju sjenu/crtu od ovih s interneta. Ja imam doma jedan i cuvam ga za kad ovaj kineski napokon nesto izbaci. 
> Takoder, jednom kad vam test bude pozitivan, ako cete piskiti i dalje u zelji da pratite kako druga crta napreduje, nemojte nikad s tim s interneta! Nisu za to vjerodostojni jer se razlikuju jedan od drugog po kolicini te nazovimo "tinte"
> 
> Inace ja sam rodena purgerica, '91 godiste.


Kakav planiras hsg???? Sono uzv ili rtg??? I kad planiras to???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Dajte vise info. Ja sam razmišljala cak otici mozda i negdje gdje imaju humanu reprodukciju samo da naprave sve pretrage detaljne. Ne znam jeli to uopce moguce dobiti na racun spontanog i vanmatericne.

----------


## ljube555

> Dajte vise info. Ja sam razmišljala cak otici mozda i negdje gdje imaju humanu reprodukciju samo da naprave sve pretrage detaljne. Ne znam jeli to uopce moguce dobiti na racun spontanog i vanmatericne.


Mislim da ne...jedino ako ides na ivf ili kod njih na inseminaciju

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Znam da nije tema al eto ako znate... Koje uopce pretrage su moguxe za obaviti ovako? Jer ja jos nebi isla na potpomognutu. Nisam jos ni kandidat

----------


## Riri92

Ja ti ne znam baš 100% za sve, ali znam da mi je prijateljica išla provjeriti hormone, štitnjaču, neke briseve je radila. A njen muž spermiogram.

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
Lista za 08.06.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~~73.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~29.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~29.dc

Odbrojavalice

jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~19.dc
iva777~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc

----------


## Himalaya

> Znam da nije tema al eto ako znate... Koje uopce pretrage su moguxe za obaviti ovako? Jer ja jos nebi isla na potpomognutu. Nisam jos ni kandidat


Naravno da je moguće. Oni mogu utvrditi zbog čega je došla do spontanog i vanmaterične tj je li zbog genetike, nedostatka vitamina, hormoni (bubam napamet). Ne šalju oni odmah na potpomognutu oplodnju . Zajedno s njima ideš stepenicu po stepenicu i radiš pretrage dok se ne utvrdi u čemu je problem. Spermiogram i hormoni su ono što ćeš prvo napraviti, zatim bakteriološke briseve ako šalju na hssg itd. I tada sve ovisi o rezultatima pretraga. Ja sam se jako bojala odlaska na humanu, ali sad mi je drago što sam tamo jer se osjećam puno sigurnije zbog toga što napokon znam u čemu je problem. Zanimljivo da nitko od mojih ginekologa uključujući i privatnike nije spomenulo taj problem već je uvijek sve bilo uredno. Ja sam tek na početku i ne mogu dijeliti puno savjeta, ali ako postoji problem,a sam problem je već ako godinu dana pokušavate, a ništa se ne događa, mislim da je ok potražiti stručnu pomoć.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Da, da. Nejde se odma u postupak. Meni je drago da smo presli na humanu jer kod njih nema ko kod mog gina "Radit cemo to kad ce trebati". Znaci prvo od socijalnog gina nalaze uzv-a, i pape od soc.gin. i sgram od supruga. Onda su mi dali uputnice da kod svog gina napravim SVE briseve, i vadili krv za hormone i inzulin.
Dobro je sto prije hsg-a obavezno treba napraviti sve briseve, pa odma znamo dal se krije kakva upala ili bakterija koja se ne manifestira nikako.
Meni je drago da smo krenuli jer nemam onaj osjecaj da moram moliti da mi se nesto napravi, vec dobijem uputnice s humane i ne moze mi nitko reci da mi to sad ne treba ili tako nesto.

Ja idem na VV na rtg hsg. Rtg je navodno bolniji, ali uzv rade samo privatno. A ja sam odlucila ici kod njih kad nas sad oni vec vode. 
Inace smo od onih parova s kojima je na prvu sve oke. Sgram savrsen, moji ciklusi uredni, folikuli u redu, ali eto nejde. Tako na nakog hsg-a ako nema prepreka idemo na insemenaciju, a ako je zacepljeno na ivf.

----------


## Beti3

> . rekla sam da necu a ipak sam maloprije izmjerila temperaturu haha i 37,1 je


Nema nikakve svrhe mjeriti temperaturu tokom dsna. Samo je bazalna temperatura točan pokazatelj stanja menstrualnog ciklusa. 

Treba mjeriti svako jutro, nakon bar 6 sati sna bez dizanja, i to prije bilo kakvih pokreta, ono, otvoriš oči i toplomjer pod jezik. Nakon 5 minuta mjerenja zapišeš vrijednost. 

Točnije pokazuje ovulaciju od bilo kojih trakica i najranije pokazuje trudnoću. Ako temperatura ostane i 16. dan nakon skoka povišena, trudnoća je. 
Samo treba mjeriti od prvog dana menstruacije. Jutro nakon ovulacije skoči od 0,5 do 0,8 stupnja i ostane na toj visini. Na dan kada će doći menstruacija pada za onoliko koliko je porasla i znate da trudnoće  nema.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Curke, imam pitanje. 
Od jucer ujutro me boli trbuh/zeludac/nesto! Nije to ni jaka ni konstantna bol, ali me uhvati na par sekundi i popusti. Kao grc. Ali nije dole nisko nego bas ono u predjelu trbuha, ne mogu opce odrediti dal je trbuh ili zeludac. 
Nisam nis krivo pojela, nikad me inace ne boli. 
Jel bi mogao to biti ikakav znak? (Osim da nisam normalna pa izmisljam simptome jel... :Mrgreen: )

----------


## justme409

Jagodice ja sam naucila jedno... Sve sto mislis da je nije, i sto mislis da nije je. Hahahaha
Evo meni prsa jos uvijek kipe iz grudnjaka, i bole, i pocelo je kapati. Doslovno kapati. Nema izljeva ko inace. Ali pocelo je!!! Tako da sam sretna

----------


## justme409

Jos jedno pitanje. Prvo hvala jagodici na detaljnom opisu kako to ide. Napokon shvacam malo bolje.
Ima li itko iskustva da je u dr gradu. Tj ja bi uzela uputnicu za tamo, a pretrage radila u zd i tipa sa se kontaktiramo mailom - ja njima nalaz oni meni dalje upute i uputnice

----------


## Riri92

> Jagodice ja sam naucila jedno... Sve sto mislis da je nije, i sto mislis da nije je. Hahahaha
> Evo meni prsa jos uvijek kipe iz grudnjaka, i bole, i pocelo je kapati. Doslovno kapati. Nema izljeva ko inace. Ali pocelo je!!! Tako da sam sretna


Nek je počelo napokon kad je već negativan test, da se nešto događa pa će brže proći vrijeme.  :Smile:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

JustMe ne znam dal sam te dobro shvatila ali, ovo sto ja obavljam preko humane reprodukcije u bolnici, to me bas traze da dolazim osobno ako i nije pregled samo na dogovore. A kod gina dodem samo po uputnicu (moj ima svaki dan sat vremena kad nema preglede nego se dolazi bas samo po uputnice i nalaze). Znaci u bolnici ti kazu sta ti treba do sljedeceg ciklusa od tvog gina. Do tad to skupis i onda u bolnicu sa time. Ne znam da li ti to odgovara na pitanje.

Ja pisnula test.... Ucinilo mi se da sam nesto vidjela, poslala frendicama kazu da vide. Ali to je ono sjena od sjene od sjene i mogla bi prije biti evaporacijska jer sam izasla van i pogledala tek nakon sat vremena... Vidjet cemo

----------


## Riri92

Ohoo Jagodice, držim fige!  :Smile:

----------


## Viki88

ajme jagodica ja drzim fige da je to to..
ja sam radila rtg hsg, mene je uzasno boljelo,meni je to bilo gore od poroda evo.. tu bol necu nikada zaboraviti, jos mi je jedan jajovod bio zacepljen pa su pustali ponovno kontrast i odcepili ga

----------


## justme409

Je, jagodice, dobila sam odgovor. Hvala

I sretno!!!!!!!! Nadam se za tebe!!!!!

A za hsg sam cula da je bolan ako ima zacepljenja. Ne znam jeli istina.

----------


## ljube555

> Je, jagodice, dobila sam odgovor. Hvala
> 
> I sretno!!!!!!!! Nadam se za tebe!!!!!
> 
> A za hsg sam cula da je bolan ako ima zacepljenja. Ne znam jeli istina.


Neznam bas ..mislim kako kome... ja radila prije nekih sedam osam god rtg hsg i nalaz pokazao potpuno zacepljenje oba dva jajovoda... ali ja uopce nisam osjecala nikakvu bol ni trunkice boli... 

Ali kazu rtg bolnije od sono hsg

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
Lista za 09.06.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~~74.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~30.dc


Odbrojavalice

jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~20.dc
iva777~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~2.dc


justme409,stavila sam ti 30.dc ali sam vidila da si napisala da ti pomalo kaplje... kakvo je stanje?

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Curke, nista. Danas bijel ko snijeg. Eto svi u cudu vise manje, osim mene. Mislim ono jesam se ponadala ali sam se drzala onog "too good to be true". Frendice kojima sam poslala jucer test, nije im jasno da danasnji nije pozivitvan. Mozda stvarno evaporacijska

----------


## Andydea123

ja vise testove ne radim osim ako mi debelo ne zakasni.

----------


## Riri92

Helou  :Grin: 

Jagodice, jel nije to rano? Ne znam koliko ti inače traju ciklusi ali ako je 20. dan, stigne se još promijeniti. 

Mene od sinoć boli grlo, a od jutros toliko jako da mi se plače. Kao da mi netko noževima prolazi tu. A nedjelja je, šta mogu. Trebala sam izvaditi krajnike kad sam bila dijete kao sav normalan svijet.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## justme409

Je je, dosla je, došla. Malo bolnija i malo cudnija nego inace. Ali to je ona. Mislim da je 2dc

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Uh Riri odi sutra doktoru ako mozes, da si nebus streptokok navukla. Nema gore boli od takve angine.

A je, rano je za test svakako. Al eto to je jednostavno jace od mene a imam doma puno onih s ebaya pa eto...

JustMe meni jako rijetko kasni M, ali tih par puta kad zakasni uvijek bude bolna i obilnija.
Drz se!

Andydea, pametno.

----------


## Riri92

Ma hoću, inače sam tip osobe koja pokušava sve da ne mora kod doktora haha ali vidim da neće uspjeti jer kašljem krv. Mislila sam da sam izderala grlo jučer jer sam išla na utakmicu u Osijek, ali nije to to. Boli me i glava, a i mišići me onako bockaju podmuklo. 

Jedino ne znam jel smijemo ići na bebu ako mi da neki antibiotik? Jer mi plodni dani počinju preksutra.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

A mislim da ovisi kolko dugo ces ih piti. Tipa ako dobijes za tjeda dana mislim da onda ne smeta, ali ako ti nije bed pitaj. Reci da radite na bebi i da li to moze utjecati negativno. Inace ima dosta slucajeva di se trudnoca dogodila bas kad bi zene bile bolesne, jer padne imunitet malo. A i ja sam takva da izbjegavam doktore i cekam da prode. I to sam jednom radila bas kad me grlo bolilo. Na kraju sam otisla jer nisam danima nis jela kak spada kolko me bolilo pa mi se pocelo mantat. Dijagnoza: gnojna streptokokna angina. Tako da, samo ti odi.

----------


## Riri92

Uff Jagodice :/ Pitat ću sutra pa nek me onda liječi kako hoće.  :lool:

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
Lista za 10.06.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~~75.dc


Odbrojavalice

jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~21.dc
iva777~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~3.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc

----------


## justme409

I ja sam jednom trpila... Bronhitis dobila. Jer mi kao nije jista posebno... Ja isto idem u zadnji tren doktoru. I to je lose

----------


## Riri92

Evo ja sam jutros po prvi put napravila odgovornu stvar i otišla, ali bilo bi mi isto i da nisam. Rekla mi da pijem čaja s limunom. Tako se znam i sama liječiti.  :lool:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Eto na!! Jednom odes i onda sipak! 
Riri, mozda neke one pastile da si uzmes? Meni je Angal dosta dobar.

Ja sam se danas probudila, uzela test i casicu, zastala....pospremila ih nazad i popisala se ko covjek u wc skoljku. Najbolja odluka ikad!

----------


## Andydea123

> Evo ja sam jutros po prvi put napravila odgovornu stvar i otišla, ali bilo bi mi isto i da nisam. Rekla mi da pijem čaja s limunom. Tako se znam i sama liječiti.


hahaha pa da,tako to bude. i obavezno te nakljuka pripravcima koje i sama mozes kupit u apoteci i odere ti novcanik haha. 
inace,ja sam jutros narucila LH trakice. za par dana stizu pa pocinjem sa testiranjem. sljedeci tjedan idem kod ginekologa pa ce i on popratit O. stvarno se nadam da ce ovaj ciklus ipak bit ovulacija i da je onaj prosli ciklus samo bio slucajno anovulacijski. ipak sve vise mislim da prirodno nece ici i da nam ne gine mpo... zato sad kad idem ginekologu odmah cu ga trazit uputnicu pogotovo ako ne utvrdi ovulaciju. vise nemogu cekat. po noci sanjam trudnice i u snu sam tako tuzna da odmah skrecem pogled sa tih savrseno okruglih trbuha i onda se budim sva bez volje. a neki dan sam srela jednu frendicu koja je imala rani spontani nedugo nakon mene a sada je vec 4 mjeseca trudna. mislim,drago mi je zbog nje ali toliko me to ubilo da vam nemogu opisat. sve me to preopterecava. moram se maknut s ove mrtve tocke...

----------


## Riri92

Ma ja sam se nadala da će me bar pregledati kako treba jer mi se prvi put dogodilo da krv kašljem pa sam se prepala. Uzela sam si pastile i pijem čaj pa će valjda proći bez da moram moliti za pregled.  :Rolling Eyes:  

Jagodice, bravo! Ma i ne treba testove raditi prije nego što kasni, ali tko bi se suzdržao.. 

Andydea  :Love:  Normalno je to kad nešto jako želiš, drži se.  :Smile:

----------


## justme409

Jagodice svaka cast!!! To nam je cilj svima hahaha

Andydea ja sam pisala jednom o tome. Totalbo te razumijem. Drago ti bude ali si ujedno i ljut, bijesan, ljibomoran, razocaran... Svasta. 
Ja sam u 1.mj onu vanmaternicnu rjesila. I u 3mj mene zove mama i govori da mi je sestra trudna. Slomilo me to. Skoro pa je jedva punoljetna i to trudna slucajno, a ima jedno od jedva 2 godine. Isto "dogodilo se" djete... Onda sam se nadala samo nek ne bude curica jer ja hocu curicu jaaaakoooo. Pogodite sto je - curica. I u jednom trenu sjedimo svi skupa i komentiraju oni imena koja ce. I naravno da su htjeli ime koje je meni top zs curicu vec 10 godina. Znaci sve se potrefilo tako protiv mene.
Ja sam poludila i imala polu kontrolirani ispad pa se mala nece zvati "mojim imenom".
Tako da... Ako nista drugo andydea totalno te razumijem. Ja sam to prolazila i prolazim jos uvijek.

----------


## Riri92

Joj, sad ću se malo sramotiti haha. Ja sam imala te napade ljubomore kad su mi se sve prijateljice udale.  :Embarassed:  Dobro ne baš sve, ali ja i moja kuma smo bile jedine i u užoj i u široj ekipi koje smo 'kasnile'. Iako realno gledajući glupo je uopće reći da smo kasnile, njoj sad 27 godina, meni 26 još uvijek.  :Rolling Eyes:  Ali tad se sve tako potrefilo, sve redom su se udavale, a ja taman imala i izlazak iz užasne veze.. Uglavnom loše sam se osjećala. 

Hoću reći, ako sam se ja zbog tako banalnog razloga osjećala ljubomorno i bijesno, imate se i vi potpuno pravo osjećati zbog tuđih trudnoća tako.

Iako je i to dvosjekli mač, recimo meni je skroz propao odnos s jednom prijateljicom nakon moje slučajne trudnoće. Ona je smatrala da to nije fer jer ona i njen muž pokušavaju već dugo, a ne ide, a nama se omakla noć u kojoj je bilo malo više alkohola. I slažem se ja s njom da to nije fer, ali što se može kad se tako dogodi? Ali ipak, koliko god da nije fer, njena reakcija mi je bila jaaako ružna, pale su teške riječi s njene strane i više uopće nismo popravile odnos nakon toga. Iskreno, nemam ni volju popravljati ga nakon toga.

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
Lista za 11.06.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~~76.dc


Odbrojavalice

jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~22.dc
iva777~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~4.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc

----------


## Andydea123

Riri,justme,hvala vam na podrsci. znam da cu ovdje uvijek naici na podrsku koju od okoline nemam. ali iskreno,i ne govorim vise nikome oko sebe nista jer se samo razocaram. shvatila sam da oni koji to ne prolaze ili nisu prosli da su losi slusaoci i da ne shvacaju. mozda sam i ja bila takva kad nisam imala problema pa u neku ruku i razumijem da netko bez takvog problema i nemoze pomoc.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Eh, to je bas ono: sretna sam radi tebe ali tuzna radi sebe. 
Prije pola godine sam ja dobila M navecer, bas me rastuzilo, i ujutro kad sam otvorila oci docekala me slika poz testa od kolegice. Uzas... 
Sad mi je drago vidjeti ju i drago mi je da je sve u redu.

----------


## ljube555

Moj pregled danas kod gin.dosla nova dr.mlada i mislim da cemo puno toga napraviti...

Poslala me na svi spolni hormone izvaditi krv , štitnjaču i inzulin... danas mi je 6dc endom.8.5mm trolinski, desni jajnim folik.vodeci 9mm  a lijevi nismo nasli... u pon.opet uzv vidit cemo cemo stanje i uzet ce brisovi...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Andydea123

> Moj pregled danas kod gin.dosla nova dr.mlada i mislim da cemo puno toga napraviti...
> 
> Poslala me na svi spolni hormone izvaditi krv , štitnjaču i inzulin... danas mi je 6dc endom.8.5mm trolinski, desni jajnim folik.vodeci 9mm  a lijevi nismo nasli... u pon.opet uzv vidit cemo cemo stanje i uzet ce brisovi...
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


e to je vec neki pomak. tako nesto ocekujem i ja od svog ginekologa. jos cu ga pitat jeli mi on kao socijalni ginekolog moze dati nekakvu terapiju posto to nista ne spominje.

----------


## ljube555

> e to je vec neki pomak. tako nesto ocekujem i ja od svog ginekologa. jos cu ga pitat jeli mi on kao socijalni ginekolog moze dati nekakvu terapiju posto to nista ne spominje.


Moze... mi ovaj ciklus zakasnili sa terap.ali rekla dr.da cemo korak po korak i pratiti to sve bar tri mjeseca  . Danasnni nalaz nisam imala od kiretaze koja bila 6.7. 2018.. tek ovaj ciklus end.super i vodeci folik.prirodno bsz lijekova ...do sada sam bila skoro svaki drugu mjesec bez O sa endo od maksimalnih 6mm u dane O...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Andydea123

> Moze... mi ovaj ciklus zakasnili sa terap.ali rekla dr.da cemo korak po korak i pratiti to sve bar tri mjeseca  . Danasnni nalaz nisam imala od kiretaze koja bila 6.7. 2018.. tek ovaj ciklus end.super i vodeci folik.prirodno bsz lijekova ...do sada sam bila skoro svaki drugu mjesec bez O sa endo od maksimalnih 6mm u dane O...
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


sto moze prepisat? sto tebi tvoja ginekologica misli dat za O? (da ja svog mogu pitat)

----------


## Andydea123

justme,jeli jos krvaris? meni je jutros sve cisto. znaci,imala sam krvarenje u subotu popodne,nedjelju i ponedjeljak. to je sve od ove M. sad ce me i to opteretit ufff.

----------


## ljube555

> sto moze prepisat? sto tebi tvoja ginekologica misli dat za O? (da ja svog mogu pitat)


Najvjerojatno letrozol on manje stetni nego klomifeb.. meni klomifen jako stanio endo i nisam bas reagirala na njega...jedva jedan folikul a neki mjesec ni jedan

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Andydea123

> Najvjerojatno letrozol on manje stetni nego klomifeb.. meni klomifen jako stanio endo i nisam bas reagirala na njega...jedva jedan folikul a neki mjesec ni jedan
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


ok. hvala ti puno.  :Smile:

----------


## justme409

Andydea i meni gotovo. Brzo, nije bilo obilato kako zna... Ali bilo je ugusaka bome ko u prici. Pa ja vise ne poznajem svoje tijelo niti mi je ista jasno.
I isto se slazem, ja uopce ne pricam s nikim o tim nekim svojim stvarima u glavi jer to nitko ne razumije

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ljube super vijesti! Bas mi je drago  zbog tebe!! 

Curke, mozda vam je zbog ove promjene vremena m malo skracena. Ali nemojte se osjecati cudno ako se nadate da je bila lazna m. Ja za svaku mislim da je lazna i da sam mozda ipak trudna. Doduse, od kad sam narucila testove vise ne. Tako da eto, bar nesto pozitivno iz negativnog testa.

Viki, kako si? Ima kakvih novosti kod tebe?

Himalaya, Buncek, Iva kako ste? 

Di su nam nase trudnice? Ako citate pisite nam malo kako ide. 

Mi se svi (pesica, maca i ja) jutros digli u 6 da ispratimo muzeka koji ide polagati vozacki!

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
Lista za 12.06.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~~77.dc


Odbrojavalice

jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~23.dc
iva777~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~5.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc

----------


## Andydea123

> Ljube super vijesti! Bas mi je drago  zbog tebe!! 
> 
> Curke, mozda vam je zbog ove promjene vremena m malo skracena. Ali nemojte se osjecati cudno ako se nadate da je bila lazna m. Ja za svaku mislim da je lazna i da sam mozda ipak trudna. Doduse, od kad sam narucila testove vise ne. Tako da eto, bar nesto pozitivno iz negativnog testa.
> 
> Viki, kako si? Ima kakvih novosti kod tebe?
> 
> Himalaya, Buncek, Iva kako ste? 
> 
> Di su nam nase trudnice? Ako citate pisite nam malo kako ide. 
> ...


ne sumnjam na laznu M nimalo jer je i kod mene bilo dosta ugrusaka. samo sto je kratko trajala. 
sretno muzeku na ispitu!!!  :fige:

----------


## Riri92

Sretno mužu Jagodice!  :Very Happy:

----------


## justme409

Ja ne vjerujem u laznu m.
Oliti ta lazna m mora biti toliko oskudna ili tako jako tamna... Ni blizu onoj pravoj m. Barem kad mi je bila vanm.bila je tako tamna da sam skuzila odmah da nesto nije ok. Cim nesto sumnjas nista od toga.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ma ja sam frik. Ja sam u svojoj glavi trudna 365dana u godini vec 3 godine hahaha

----------


## Himalaya

Kod mene ništa novog... U niskom startu za hopsanje i novi red simptoma haha

----------


## justme409

Hahahhah jagodice. Razumijem te. Ja i izgledam kao da sam trudna. Samo sto nisam

----------


## Buncek

Hej cure. Ja sam kupila prek ebaya ovulacijske testove i testove na trudnocu (20+10) za par eura. Cisto da vise ne trosim kune na testove za trudnocu (nakupi se kad dajes 15-20 kn za 1 test), a i da vidim kad mi je otprilike ovulacija. Popiskila sam prekjucer i jucer, bila je onako slaba crtica. Danas je skoro kao i ova kontrolna, mozda mrvicu svijetlija. Nemam pojma dal to znaci da je ovulacija bila ili ce tek doci...
Piskila sam uvijek oko 18 sati.

----------


## Riri92

Jagodice  :Laughing:  

Kod mene bi preksutra trebala biti O i nadam se da će i biti tad jer u subotu idem na rafting, pa da idem opušteno bez boli.

----------


## EmaG.

> Hej cure. Ja sam kupila prek ebaya ovulacijske testove i testove na trudnocu (20+10) za par eura. Cisto da vise ne trosim kune na testove za trudnocu (nakupi se kad dajes 15-20 kn za 1 test), a i da vidim kad mi je otprilike ovulacija. Popiskila sam prekjucer i jucer, bila je onako slaba crtica. Danas je skoro kao i ova kontrolna, mozda mrvicu svijetlija. Nemam pojma dal to znaci da je ovulacija bila ili ce tek doci...
> Piskila sam uvijek oko 18 sati.


Buncek, ja bi to gledala kao da tek dolazi jer kad prođe, barem po mom iskustvu, samo bi pala razina LH i crtica bi već drugi dan postala jako svijetla, skoro pa ko na početku. Tako da, sretno sretno  :fige: 

I super da si odlučila pratiti sa trakicama, stvarno je bitno da se prati kad je ovulacija jer pratiti preko kalendara je gubljenje vremena. Ja sam tako nakon 4 mjeseca skužila da imam kasniju ovulaciju i da se uopće nisam ´trudila´  :Grin:  kad bi bila ovulacija.

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
Lista za 13.06.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~~78.dc


Odbrojavalice

jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~24.dc
iva777~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc

----------


## Buncek

Ema, bas me zanimalo kad mi je. Negdje sam procitala da ustvari to nije dokaz da ovulacije uopce ima, al bolje ista nego nista. Po trajanju ciklusa ja sam mislila da je ovulacija 10-12 dan. Cini se da je ipak 13-15. Danas cu isto popiskit jednu da vidim da li je jos uvijek tamna linija.

----------


## Andydea123

i ja ovaj ciklus krecem sa trakicama pa cemo vidit... 
da vas pitam,kako imate smjestenu maternicu? moja je zavaljena (RVF). i malo sam istrazivala i nasla da je kod tako smjestene maternice teze spermijima doc do tamo i da bi trebalo radit odredene poze,tj. malo vise vratolomija u krevetu haha. jedan od prijedloga je da bi trebalo lezat na trbuhu sa jastukom ispod zdjelice tako da je guza malo vise odignuta od poda a da je glava nize-tu pomaze sila teze haha a onda bi u tom polozaju trebalo ostat barem 20 minuta. naravno da sam sinoc odmah isprobala hahaha! dragi je odmah bio ZA jer da tako nismo nikad hahaha. i mogu vam rec da je ova poza i manje bolna za mene jer inace ima nekih odredenih poza koje mi ne odgovaraju bas zbog takvog oblika maternice. neki govore da tako smjestena maternica ne prestavlja problem zatrudnjivanja dok neki govore da ipak postoji mala prepreka koja se moze rijesit pravilnom pozom. e sad, mi pokusavamo od kiretaze vec skoro godinu dana a prije toga prosle su 4 godine bezuspjesnog pokusavanja,tako da me ne kosta nista isprobat i ovo nakon 5 godina. i na lusteru cu probat ako treba  :Laughing: 
e da, dobro vam jutrooooo!!! :Grin:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Andydea, sad si mi dala za misliti! Moram bas pitati prvi put kad idem na pregled kak je smjestena jer pojma nemam. A tebi drzin fige da ostanes trudna prije nego zavrsisi na lusteru  :Grin: 

Buncek, lh trakice obicno najavljuji ovulaciju mislim da se radi o nekih 12-48h unapred. Ali ja sam po sebi skuzila da mi bude brzo nakon peak-a. U roku od nekih 12h. Ja ti preporucam da danas svakako pisnes jednu. Ili ce ti jos vise potamniti testna linija, ili ce biti svjetlija.
Jednom mi je receno da kad trakica posvijetli znaci da je folikul puknuo. Ali to je sad vec rekla-kazala.
A jel osjecas ovulacije? Ja se uvijek osjecam ko da mi je netko zraka napumpao u jajnike

----------


## Buncek

Jagodice ja nikaj ne osjecam. Znam samo da mi je seks bolji od negdje 10. dc do cc 15. dc. Probala sam pratiti sluz i bude sluzavo kad se obrisem poslije piskenja. Bilo jucer i prekjucer, onako sklisko za wc papir. Ne znam koliko je to u koincidenciji s ovim trakicama. Staviti cu sliku trakica. 
Umirem na ove svoje opise hahaha ko da sam pala s marsa.

----------


## Buncek

http://i65.tinypic.com/2uqom7r.jpg

----------


## ljube555

> http://i65.tinypic.com/2uqom7r.jpg


12.6 je pik... nakon 12do 24 sata nastupa O

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Buncek

Ok. Znaci da smo uhvatili ovulaciju najvjerojatnije pa sada ima 10-20 % sanse da se primi.  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

> i ja ovaj ciklus krecem sa trakicama pa cemo vidit... 
> da vas pitam,kako imate smjestenu maternicu? moja je zavaljena (RVF). i malo sam istrazivala i nasla da je kod tako smjestene maternice teze spermijima doc do tamo i da bi trebalo radit odredene poze,tj. malo vise vratolomija u krevetu haha. jedan od prijedloga je da bi trebalo lezat na trbuhu sa jastukom ispod zdjelice tako da je guza malo vise odignuta od poda a da je glava nize-tu pomaze sila teze haha a onda bi u tom polozaju trebalo ostat barem 20 minuta. naravno da sam sinoc odmah isprobala hahaha! dragi je odmah bio ZA jer da tako nismo nikad hahaha. i mogu vam rec da je ova poza i manje bolna za mene jer inace ima nekih odredenih poza koje mi ne odgovaraju bas zbog takvog oblika maternice. neki govore da tako smjestena maternica ne prestavlja problem zatrudnjivanja dok neki govore da ipak postoji mala prepreka koja se moze rijesit pravilnom pozom. e sad, mi pokusavamo od kiretaze vec skoro godinu dana a prije toga prosle su 4 godine bezuspjesnog pokusavanja,tako da me ne kosta nista isprobat i ovo nakon 5 godina. i na lusteru cu probat ako treba [emoji38]
> e da, dobro vam jutrooooo!!!


Ja imam u AVF polozaju bar tako pisi na nalazu prije par dana...a mjesec dana nakon kiretaze bila isto u RVF polozaju ali vratila se opet u AVF...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Buncek

Radila sam sad test i opet je jako svijetla. Hm?

----------


## EmaG.

> Ema, bas me zanimalo kad mi je. Negdje sam procitala da ustvari to nije dokaz da ovulacije uopce ima, al bolje ista nego nista. Po trajanju ciklusa ja sam mislila da je ovulacija 10-12 dan. Cini se da je ipak 13-15. Danas cu isto popiskit jednu da vidim da li je jos uvijek tamna linija.


Ma to sam i ja čitala da nekim ženama LH bude radi nečega stalno visoko i ne mogu čitati te trakice, ali to su iznimke, nemoj se s tim opterećivati. Ti testovi su osjetljivi na porast luteinskog hormona a on pokazuje da dolazi do O. Nema tu puno komplikacije.
Ugl, koliko vidim po onim slikama koje si poslala peak ti je bio 12., znači kroz 12-24 h ide O. Ja sam kad bi imala peak pokrila taj isti dan ujutro i navečer i drugi dan isto tako. Za svaki slučaj. Probaj više od jednom u svakom slučaju, da budeš mirnija. 
Ako ti je sad već svijetla, to je ok, moguće da je već prošla i da si ulovila peak. I probaj za svaki slučaj sad naredne dane usporiti i odmarati, ležati i tako to. Nije na odmet  :Smile: 

Ja sam si te trakice ljepila na papir sa označenim datumima i vremenom u danu (najčešće bi oko 14h i poslije oko 17-18h) i tako uspoređivala iz mjeseca u mjesec kad se približava. Tako ćeš ih najbolje skužiti da ti poslije neće ni trebati usporedbe, skužit ćeš odmah kad dolazi  :Wink:

----------


## ljube555

> Radila sam sad test i opet je jako svijetla. Hm?


Gotovo je... prosao je pik jucer ...vjerujem da ste pokrili [emoji2960][emoji2960][emoji2960]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Buncek

Eto jucer smo bas pokrili. Ah... ne vjerujem da cemo i danas. Tnx Ema na objasnjenju i savjetima. Ja se inace dosta bavim sportom, al pasati ce mi malo odmora jer je ful vruce. I mali je u nekoj cudnoj fazi pa smo muz i ja mrtvi umorni na kraju dana. A stan nam izgleda kao krški reljef.

----------


## Riri92

Ja nemam pojma u kojem položaju mi je maternica, nije mi to nikad nitko rekao. Iako, Andydea, ni meni ne odgovaraju sve poze, neke su mi jako nelagodne. Ne znam jel bi i kod mene mogao biti taj slučaj ili je nešto drugo u pitanju.

----------


## Andydea123

> Ok. Znaci da smo uhvatili ovulaciju najvjerojatnije pa sada ima 10-20 % sanse da se primi.


 :fige:

----------


## Viki88

> i ja ovaj ciklus krecem sa trakicama pa cemo vidit... 
> da vas pitam,kako imate smjestenu maternicu? moja je zavaljena (RVF). i malo sam istrazivala i nasla da je kod tako smjestene maternice teze spermijima doc do tamo i da bi trebalo radit odredene poze,tj. malo vise vratolomija u krevetu haha. jedan od prijedloga je da bi trebalo lezat na trbuhu sa jastukom ispod zdjelice tako da je guza malo vise odignuta od poda a da je glava nize-tu pomaze sila teze haha a onda bi u tom polozaju trebalo ostat barem 20 minuta. naravno da sam sinoc odmah isprobala hahaha! dragi je odmah bio ZA jer da tako nismo nikad hahaha. i mogu vam rec da je ova poza i manje bolna za mene jer inace ima nekih odredenih poza koje mi ne odgovaraju bas zbog takvog oblika maternice. neki govore da tako smjestena maternica ne prestavlja problem zatrudnjivanja dok neki govore da ipak postoji mala prepreka koja se moze rijesit pravilnom pozom. e sad, mi pokusavamo od kiretaze vec skoro godinu dana a prije toga prosle su 4 godine bezuspjesnog pokusavanja,tako da me ne kosta nista isprobat i ovo nakon 5 godina. i na lusteru cu probat ako treba 
> e da, dobro vam jutrooooo!!!


ja imam zavaljenu maternicu, sa bivsim partnerom nisam mogla ostati trudna godinu i pol, pcos plus zavaljena maternica bla bla.. sa sadasnjim muzem prvo iz prve se primilo, nikakve posebne poze nisam radila ni nista, a sada kada smo krenuli pokusavati nakon 2-3 mj je bila biokemijska i nakon biokemijske proslo nekih 6mj kad sam ostala trudna, nikakve posebne.poze ni nista.. to sa guzom podignutom ili kad zavrsis da se okrenes na trbuh i ostanes tako lezati sam sve isprobavala sa bivsim i nista

----------


## Viki88

e da i neke me poze isto bas bole ,vjerovatno zbog toga

----------


## ljube555

> e da i neke me poze isto bas bole ,vjerovatno zbog toga


Kako si ti draga??? Kako napreduje trudnoca i deckic???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Viki88

> Kako si ti draga??? Kako napreduje trudnoca i deckic???
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


dobro sam ,mucnine su se smirile i umor, osjecam se kao da nisam trudna osim kaj trbuh rastre.. a za njega neznam, strah me i razmisljati, u utorak imam kontrolu

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Buncek, znam ja slucaj di je pokriven samo dan kad je bio peak, i ostvarena trudnoca. Cak i ako je O danas, spermiji zive par dana.

Viki, svu srecu ovog svijeta ti zelim u Utorak, i vibram da se javis s dobrim vjestima ~~~~~~~~

EmaG, tak i ja ljepim u biljeznicu sve

----------


## Viki88

> Buncek, znam ja slucaj di je pokriven samo dan kad je bio peak, i ostvarena trudnoca. Cak i ako je O danas, spermiji zive par dana.
> 
> Viki, svu srecu ovog svijeta ti zelim u Utorak, i vibram da se javis s dobrim vjestima ~~~~~~~~
> 
> EmaG, tak i ja ljepim u biljeznicu sve


hvala ti

----------


## Riri92

Viki sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
Lista za 14.06.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~~79.dc


Odbrojavalice

jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~25.dc
iva777~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc

----------


## iva_777

Drage moje ja u nekoj ludnici. Da nema liste nebih znala koji mi je dan ciklusa haha. Nakon 23 godine promjenila sam posao i pocela raditi u struci. Edukacije od jutra do mraka tako da bas nista ne pratim. Sad sam na moru...radim sezonu i opustena sam sto na sat. Ak bude bit ce, ako ne ne. Previse sam se istrosila pokusavajuci...

----------


## Riri92

Iva super, bolje da si opuštena.  :Smile:  Čestitam na novom poslu! 

Kod mene je danas O. Sad me više ne boli, idem si praviti ledenu kavu i uživati.  :Grin:  Vruće je, jedva čekam da odem na more. 

Ostale cure, kako ste?

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 

Lista za 15.06.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~~80.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~26.dc


Odbrojavalice

iva777~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc

----------


## Buncek

Jos 3 dana i takodjer idemo malo na more. Jedva cekam!

----------


## justme409

Meni je ovaj mjesec ludnica. Ali i druga strana pa sam vmbas opustena. Super je to. Odmorim mjesec lijepo

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 

Lista za 16.06.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~~81.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~27.dc


Odbrojavalice

iva777~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc

----------


## justme409

Viki cekam izvjestaj nakon pregleda da se veselimo malo

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 

Lista za 17.06.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~~82.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~28.dc


Odbrojavalice

iva777~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Jutro!
Di smo, kako smo?
Ja cekam M da stigne, mislim da stize danas! 

Viki drzimo fige za dobre vijesti!

----------


## ljube555

> Jutro!
> Di smo, kako smo?
> Ja cekam M da stigne, mislim da stize danas! 
> 
> Viki drzimo fige za dobre vijesti!


Ja bila danas na uzv...12dc... endo 12.7mm trolinski, folikul na lijevom jajniku 23mm

Ovaj ciklus prvi put nakon kiretaze takav endo.inaci svi ovi mjeseci skoro god.dana nije prosao ni 5mm

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ljube, jako lijepe mjere! I folikul je bome pred pucanje! Mogla bi tebi sutra/prekosutra O biti. 

Andydea, pisi sutra 2dc, zakasnila sam za danasnju listu

----------


## Andydea123

bok cure! da vam se malo javim. jutros sam bila na pracenju ovulacije i imam vodeci folikul od 15 mm na lijevom jajniku. prema UZV-u O bi trebala bit s petka na subotu ali nije 100% siguran pa me jos jednom narucio za petak da vidi sto se dogada. ali mi je rekao da sa muzem pokrijem sve ove dane za slucaj da O bude prije. u petak cemo vidit jeli folikul prsnuo ili se tek priprema. sve u svemu,ja sam zadovoljna. imam ovulacije i malo sam mirnija. jucer sam otvorila sezonu kupanja i suncanja pa idem i danas i sve ove dane da osuncam jajnike jer je suncanje navodno super za sazrijevanje i pucanje folikula. a i danas su mi stigle LH trakice pa cu i s njima malo popratit. sa muzem pokrivam svaka 2 dana od prestanka M a sada cemo ovih par dana svaki dan haha. nakon odnosa ostajem po pola sata lezat na trbuhu pa cemo vidit hoce bit rezultata. ovaj mjesec je sve ok hvala Bogu i mogu se malo psihicki opustit.

----------


## Andydea123

> Ja bila danas na uzv...12dc... endo 12.7mm trolinski, folikul na lijevom jajniku 23mm
> 
> Ovaj ciklus prvi put nakon kiretaze takav endo.inaci svi ovi mjeseci skoro god.dana nije prosao ni 5mm
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


odlicno!!!! imamo sanse ovaj mjesec!

----------


## Andydea123

> Ljube, jako lijepe mjere! I folikul je bome pred pucanje! Mogla bi tebi sutra/prekosutra O biti. 
> 
> Andydea, pisi sutra 2dc, zakasnila sam za danasnju listu


ok draga,sutra pisem ali sam i ja danas malo ranije postavila listu jer nisam znala kad cu doc doma.  :Smile:

----------


## Buncek

Andydea, ja jos nisam cula da se nakon odnosa lezi na trbuhu. Svi kazu da se treba na ledja s nogama gore i guzicu na poviseno. U svakom slucaju sretno! 
Ljube, bas dobro zvuce mjere, nadam se da bude nesto ovaj mjesec!

----------


## ljube555

> Andydea, ja jos nisam cula da se nakon odnosa lezi na trbuhu. Svi kazu da se treba na ledja s nogama gore i guzicu na poviseno. U svakom slucaju sretno! 
> Ljube, bas dobro zvuce mjere, nadam se da bude nesto ovaj mjesec!


Ja sam cula za trbuh isto , cak netko vise to koristi nego leđa... ja sam usto ovaj ciklus koristim trbuh i primjetila sam da nakon odnosa sjeme uopce ne izade van kako dom si na leđama... 

Inace vise ne vjerujem u T ali probati ne kosta nista

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Riri92

Ljube, Andydea, super!  :Smile:  

Ja se zavaravam da mi kao uopće nije toliko bitno hoću biti trudna ili ne, ali svako malo si pipkam sise da vidim jel bole (to mi je glavni simptom pms-a).  :Laughing:

----------


## Andydea123

> Andydea, ja jos nisam cula da se nakon odnosa lezi na trbuhu. Svi kazu da se treba na ledja s nogama gore i guzicu na poviseno. U svakom slucaju sretno! 
> Ljube, bas dobro zvuce mjere, nadam se da bude nesto ovaj mjesec!


Citala sam da takav polozaj odgovara nama koje imamo zavaljenu maternicu. Neznam ali ispbrobavam hehehe.

----------


## ljube555

> Citala sam da takav polozaj odgovara nama koje imamo zavaljenu maternicu. Neznam ali ispbrobavam hehehe.


Ja nemam zavaljenu  ...ali ovaj ciklus isto isprobavam i cini se mi vise odgovara

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Viki88

> Citala sam da takav polozaj odgovara nama koje imamo zavaljenu maternicu. Neznam ali ispbrobavam hehehe.


tocno ,meni je to i ginekologica davno preporucila zbog maternice, da se nakon odnosa okrenem na trbuh

----------


## silkica

Cure moje,nisam čekalica (niti namjeravam biti),došla sam samo da vas bodrim  :Smile: !
I kod mene je bila zavaljena maternica,kod muža astenoteratozoospermia,4 godine pokušaja u raznim pozama,3 neuspješne inseminacije, i onda 4 inseminacija bingo i prva cura.Slijedi 3 godine nespavanja,cura je bila nespavač i drekavac kakav svijet nije vidio,i na nagovor muža ponovo pokušaj.Priznajem ovako anonimno :D,da sam se potajno nadala da neće uspjeti,jer sam bila silno smorena i nespremna za još jednu bebu,ali rekoh ajde da mu udovoljim(za prvu curu je trebalo 4 godine,mislila sam da me čeka dosta truda i za drugog bebača).Ali cura se primi iz prvog pokušaja i to u prvih 8 dana ciklusa(ko što se kaže:pade snijeg kad mu vrijeme nije :Laughing: ).Nikakva poza ni ništa nije trebalo.
Moja starija cura se pretvori u spavača i dobricu,a i manja ,kad se rodila,je bila predobra beba.Tako da bi je baš drago i presretna sam što popustih mužu!
Svima vam želim da što prije ugledate plusiće!Sretno cure!

----------


## Riri92

Silkice  :Heart:  Baš je lijepa priča, drago mi je što vam je sve tako dobro ispalo. Lijepo te je vidjeti ovdje kod nas iako ne čekaš.  :Smile:

----------


## Buncek

Silkica, pa ajd super. Mozda je starijoj bas trebala seka da se smiri.
Moj djecak je prilicno dobar, ali me izludjuje to uspavljivanje. Šora me s nogama, grebucka i prčka po licu, samara. Dosadan je. Cijela zgrada se trese kak se znam zaderat, bome sam ga jucer i refleksno par puta jace odgurnula. Bolilo me. Mozda ga prebacim u njegovu sobu spavat, samo da tata slozi krevet jer ovo nije za mene.

----------


## Buncek

I da... jucer je usao u kafic da ja nisam vidjela i otvorio vrata od spremista pive u 20 sekundi sto sam trazila novce u novcaniku. I secemo cestom i on krene prema standu i u sekundi copi saku tresanja bez pitanja. Dobro sto je jos mali pa je ljudima smijesno.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Silkica, divna prica! Vidis kak je zivot smijesan, nekad bolje od nas zna sto nam treba. 
Jutro curke! Kako ste?

----------


## ljube555

> Silkica, divna prica! Vidis kak je zivot smijesan, nekad bolje od nas zna sto nam treba. 
> Jutro curke! Kako ste?


Draga javi 26 kako prosao hsg ..

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 

Lista za 18.06.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~~83.dc


Odbrojavalice

iva777~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~2.dc

----------


## Viki88

bok curke evo mene sa pregleda, za sada je sve ok jedino jos to srce ponovno pogledati da se vidi dali se popravilo ili ostaje tako kako je

----------


## ljube555

> bok curke evo mene sa pregleda, za sada je sve ok jedino jos to srce ponovno pogledati da se vidi dali se popravilo ili ostaje tako kako je


Sorry nisam pratila, a kaj bilo sa srcekom???? Koliko maleni vec veliki??? I koliko ti je vec tjedana???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Riri92

Buncek, koliko je star dečkić?  :lool:  

Viki drago mi je da je sve okej, super vijesti!  :Smile:  Isto nisam popratila što je bilo sa srcem. :/ 

Meni je počeo pms pa sam ljuta. I zbog posla sam ljuta i zbog promjenjivog vremena sam ljuta. Uglavnom, ljuta sam.  :Laughing:

----------


## Viki88

a neki dijelovi srca nisu razvijeni dobro pa klijetke i pretklijetke kucaju nepravilno,tj ne prvo jedna pa druga nego se preklapaju.. tako nekako neznam kako bi objasnila, srceko ima apsolutno sve kaj treba imati ali eto taj patoloski nalaz je bio.. i ima neki prekid u kontinuitetu .. ali je dr. rekao da je  to nesto sa cime djeca zive i nije nesto zbog cega bi beba umrla, alii moguce i samo da je pre rano napravljen pregled.

----------


## Viki88

nema nekih velikih srcanih mana, rupica i sl.. normalno je prokrvljrno ,ima sve vene i zile, aorta je lijepa ,ima sve pregrade,klijetke ,pretklijetke.. samo eto to. moguce da je to uzrokovalo sve ove probleme

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Viki, obzirom na vijesti koje su ti dali u startu ovo je super! Drago mi je da svakim pregledom sve vise ides prema pozitivi! I evo drzim fige da ispadne na kraju i da je srceko savrseno i da je samo prerano gledano. On se jos razvija tako da lako moguce da ce to sve sjesti na mjesto. Ali bitno da ne moras vise strahovati oko toka same trudnoce. Drzim fige da sljedeci pregled budu jos bolje vjesti.

Ljube, javim ja svakako sve! Kak bi to proslo da vama ne javim hahaha

----------


## Buncek

Viki i mojoj prijateljici su rekli za bebu dok je bila u trbuhu da je moguc neki problem i da ce morati na operaciju, ali na kraju je sve bilo ok. Znam da nije neka utjeha i da vjerojatno to i sama znas da je moguce.
Riri, ima 2 god.

----------


## Viki88

znam sve cure, jasno mije samo su mi ti pregledi pre pre stresni.. boli me glava toliko sam se danas nazivcirala, od straha i iscekivanja 3h sam cekala pregled tamo i umirala od straha.. 
nije niko spominjao zbog ovoga operaciju srceka..

----------


## Buncek

Ma eto, mojoj prijateljici su cak spominjali operaciju odmah poslije poroda. Mozes mislit kako je bila sva sokirana, ali odlucila se nosit s tim i smirila se.

----------


## Buncek

Krivo sam napisala:

Ma eto, mojoj prijateljici su cak spominjali operaciju odmah poslije poroda. Mozes mislit kako je bila sva sokirana, ali cini mi se da se dobro nosila s tim jer je izgledala smireno kad je to rekla. Divim joj se zbog toga. I eto na kraju je beba dobro

----------


## Viki88

> Krivo sam napisala:
> 
> Ma eto, mojoj prijateljici su cak spominjali operaciju odmah poslije poroda. Mozes mislit kako je bila sva sokirana, ali cini mi se da se dobro nosila s tim jer je izgledala smireno kad je to rekla. Divim joj se zbog toga. I eto na kraju je beba dobro


znam shvatila sam te, to i kazem dr. nijespominjao mogucu operaciju radi toga

----------


## Riri92

Viki, doktor bi sigurno već spomenio moguću operaciju da misli da bi do nje moglo doći. Sam je rekao da je to nešto s čime djeca žive i da je moguće da je pregled prerano napravljen. Ovo od danas su odlične vijesti.  :Smile:  Nadam se da ćeš se brzo riješiti svih stresova i da ćeš uživati u trudnoći do kraja.  :Kiss:

----------


## Viki88

ma do kraja cu biti u nekom strahu, strepnji i iscekivanju.. rekla mi dr.danas da zbog prvotnog nalaza oni do kraja nemogu reci na uvz da je beba 100% zdrava, ali da sam dosla na uvz danas  i da beba nije imala prije onakav nalaz kakav je bio rekla bi mi da je beba savrseno zdrava

----------


## justme409

Viki bas mi je drago da si prosla tu strepnju. Znam da ces dalje do sljedeceg pregleda srceka strepiti zs srce, pa kad i to bude dobro (molim se Bogu), strepiti za nesto drugo... I nakon onog prvog nalaza imas potouno pravo strepiti dok se ne rodi. Ali ja se bas veselim i vjerujem da ce sve niti dobro na kraju. I da ce nam doci jedan potpuno zdravi deckic. Bas jedva cekam

----------


## Šimac

jutro,pokazala mi se crtica na testu, da li sam na pravom mjestu za cakulu ili?

----------


## ljube555

> jutro,pokazala mi se crtica na testu, da li sam na pravom mjestu za cakulu ili?


Napisi malo vise o sebe, koji problem kod vas , koliko pokusavati itd..... 

Dobro dosla

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 

Lista za 18.06.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~~84.dc
iva777~~~~~~~~~~~~~26dc

Odbrojavalice

Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~3.dc

----------


## Andydea123

jutro! kako ste mi? 
šimac-dobrodosla!!! 
viki- :grouphug: 

ja sam prekjucer pocela sa LH trakicama... polako tamni i druga crtica kako se O priblizava. pokrivamo svaki dan,nista ne prepustamo slucaju hahaha. kad ispucam trakice stavit cu sliku da vidite tijek tamnjenja. a i u petak sam ponovno na folikulometriji pa cemo vidit sto ce dr. rec. sve u svemu,ja sam relativno opustena iako sve to pratim ali nisam opterecena. sto bude bit ce.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Andydea super vijesti, nakon zadnjeg ciklusa u kojem nije bilo O, ovo je bas super. Znaci da je to ipak bila iznimka a ne pravilo.

Viki, a da vidis, da si kasnije imala pregled ne bi bilo nikakve sumnje. Ja vjerujem stvarno da je to sve tako ispalo jer su jako rano neke stvari ispratili. 

Simac, cestitam!! Inace se tu druzimo i podrzavamo u iscekivanju druge crtice, ali lijepo je cuti za plusic! Svima daje nadu. 
Imas takoder i trudnicke ali i mi smo tu za tebe. 

Kako ste curke?

----------


## Andydea123

> Lista za 18.06.2019.
> 
> (Ne) čekalice
> 
> angie_88~~~~~~~~~~~84.dc
> iva777~~~~~~~~~~~~~26dc
> 
> Odbrojavalice
> 
> ...



ufff tek sad vidim da nisam promijenila datum... dakle,lista je za *
19.06.


*

----------


## mašnica

Bok svima škicam ovu temu već duže vrijeme ali nikako se javiti....

Suprug i ja imamo dvoje djece, imamo 38god., prošle godine sam ostala trudna, jako smo bili iznenađeni, sretni i uzbuđeni, ali nažalost sreća je kratko trajala.. u 8.tjednu je prestalo kucati srce i obavila sam kiretažu u Vinogradskoj. Prvo dvoje a i treće smo ostali trudni bez ikakvih poteškoća, usuđujem se reći od prve iako imam cikluse od 30,35, a nekad i više dana...

Sada već 3,4 ciklusa pokušavamo ali očito ne "ciljamo" baš dobro...ovulaciju skužim jedino po sluzi, imam i trakice ali njih ne koristim redovno.... trenutno sam u 14DC ali nemam nikakve simptome O....idemo malo na duži godišnji i relax i bacamo se u akciju.

Svima želim puno sreće i da nam svima dođu plusići  :Heart:

----------


## Buncek

Sretno Masnice, da sto prije uspijete. Kod mene jucer i danas neki lagani grcevi, povecan apetit i osjetljive desni. Cudno se osjecam... voljela bih da je to to.

----------


## Riri92

Šimac  :Bye:  
Mašnice, sretno!

Andydea, odlično!  :Smile:  

Buncek  :fige:  Kod mene se danas samo potvrdio nastavak pms-a. Nisam više ljuta haha. Muževa kćer nam je tu, a ona je toliko smiješna i slatka i mala, da nema šanse da uz nju budem ljuta.  :lool:  
Večeras putujemo na more, jedva čekam da se bacim na plažu i da ne mrdam.

----------


## Andydea123

cure... jeli ovo peak?!

 file:///C:/Users/Laptop/Pictures/Camera%20Roll/WIN_20190619_18_21_33_Pro.jpg

----------


## Andydea123

[IMG]file:///C:/Users/Laptop/Pictures/Camera%20Roll/Win_20190619_18_21_33_Pro.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## mašnica

Nisu prosle fotke uploadaj ih online negdje pa link ubaci

----------


## mašnica

Nisu prosle fotke uploadaj ih online negdje pa link ubaci...npr. ovdje: https://imgur.com/upload

----------


## Andydea123

https://m.imgur.com/gallery/EzuEH6H

----------


## Andydea123

https://m.imgur.com/gallery/NAs7Um5

----------


## Andydea123

Nemogu postavit sliku... Nema veze. Imala sam danas u 14 pozitivan lh test!!! Druga crtica identicna kontrolnoj! Pokrili obavezno cim je muz dosao s posla haha. Testirala sam se i u 20 i isto je. Sutra bi trebala pocet svijetlit?

----------


## Andydea123

https://i.imgur.com/a9BXeTL.jpg

Evooo slika! Sto kazete?

----------


## Andydea123

https://i.imgur.com/OZZZZuf.jpg
Evo...

----------


## Andydea123

Mašnica,hvala na pomoci  :Kiss:

----------


## mašnica

Daaaa pa daaaaa bravooo!!!!

----------


## Viki88

> Mašnica,hvala na pomoci


cini se da je peak  :Very Happy:  drzim figee

----------


## Viki88

> Sretno Masnice, da sto prije uspijete. Kod mene jucer i danas neki lagani grcevi, povecan apetit i osjetljive desni. Cudno se osjecam... voljela bih da je to to.


daj boze da je to to  :Love:

----------


## ljube555

> Bok svima škicam ovu temu već duže vrijeme ali nikako se javiti....
> 
> Suprug i ja imamo dvoje djece, imamo 38god., prošle godine sam ostala trudna, jako smo bili iznenađeni, sretni i uzbuđeni, ali nažalost sreća je kratko trajala.. u 8.tjednu je prestalo kucati srce i obavila sam kiretažu u Vinogradskoj. Prvo dvoje a i treće smo ostali trudni bez ikakvih poteškoća, usuđujem se reći od prve iako imam cikluse od 30,35, a nekad i više dana...
> 
> Sada već 3,4 ciklusa pokušavamo ali očito ne "ciljamo" baš dobro...ovulaciju skužim jedino po sluzi, imam i trakice ali njih ne koristim redovno.... trenutno sam u 14DC ali nemam nikakve simptome O....idemo malo na duži godišnji i relax i bacamo se u akciju.
> 
> Svima želim puno sreće i da nam svima dođu plusići [emoji813]


Mi vec 11mjeseci pokusavamo i ne uspijeva nikako...a svi pet trudnoca bilo iz prve koji mjesec odlucili i taj mjesec prijalo se .. a sada nece i nece

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Ja sada vise i ne trudimo se

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Buncek

Andydea, malo sam proucavala i postoje zene s kratkim LH peakom i sa dugim. Kod kratkog bude blijeda linija, potamni u trenu kad se desi taj LH peak na nekoliko sati i iduci dan je vec blijeda crtica. Kod drugih sporije raste i svakim danom je sve tamnija, pa bude i 2-3 dana tamna. Meni se cini da si ti ova druga verzija.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Masnica, dobrodosla! Drzim fige da sad fino na godisnjem sklepate mrvu!

Riri, dobro da si se odljutila haha. Uzivaj na moru, brcni se i za nas malo!

Andydea, je peak je i to lijepi! Meni obicno nekih 24h bude tamna trakica (znaci dva dana testiranja) i onda posvijetli i to naglo samo odjednom.

Ja jucer bila na vatrometu na Bundeku, rjesila 3 pive i hotdog i bolje da nisam jer mi muka za popi... 
Vjezbam valjda malo trudnocu

----------


## Buncek

Jucer sam bila na koncertu i super mi je bilo ali... desila mi se cudna stvar  :Sad:  kad je bend tek poceo svirati, ja sam od uzbudjenja pocela skakati i pustio mi je mjehur dosta mokrace. Uzas... citala sam o toj inkontinenciji, ali ona je tokom zadnjih mjeseca trudnoce i par mjeseci poslije pa se to sredi. Onda sam dalje googlala i pise da je u iducim trudnocama to problem od samih pocetaka jer progesteron dodatno to sve dodatno razvuce. Ah, nadam se da sam ili trudna ili se to desilo sad i vise nece nikad.

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 

Lista za 20.06.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~~85.dc
iva777~~~~~~~~~~~~~27dc

Odbrojavalice

Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~4.dc

----------


## Andydea123

> Daaaa pa daaaaa bravooo!!!!





> cini se da je peak  drzim figee





> Andydea, malo sam proucavala i postoje zene s kratkim LH peakom i sa dugim. Kod kratkog bude blijeda linija, potamni u trenu kad se desi taj LH peak na nekoliko sati i iduci dan je vec blijeda crtica. Kod drugih sporije raste i svakim danom je sve tamnija, pa bude i 2-3 dana tamna. Meni se cini da si ti ova druga verzija.


jutro!!! pokrili smo sve! dragom se jucer iza posla nije dalo ali sam mu gurnula trakice pod nos i malo objasnila kako to ide pa se nekako prisilio hahaha. sinoc nismo imali volje ni ja ni on. danas cemo jos pokrit a pa cu sutra na UZV da vidim situaciju. hvala vam na podrsci. 
popodne cu se ponovno testirat pa cu vidit jeli trakica svijetli... a dolje me sve nesto probada i leda me ubijaju...

gdje nam je iva777?!  
mašnice,dodana si na listu ako se slazes?

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Moguce onda da je danas O, super, samo vi pokrivajte!

Buncek, vidim da si 21dc, rano jos za test pa ti zelim svo strpljenje ovog svijeta, i da nam se uskoro javis sa plusicem!

----------


## mašnica

Može *Andydea123*..idemo u akciju. Moji ciklusi su dugi pa ovulacija po menstr.kalendaru bude 20dc do 25 pa nekad cak i 30... radila jucer LH nema nista...nems sluzi nicega...pratim dalje.

----------


## Buncek

Jagodicabobica, na moru sam do nedjelje pa mi je lakse cekati. Ponjela sam jedan test pa mozda napravim u subotu. No ne ocekujem nista. Jucer i prekjucer sam bas mislila da bi moglo biti, a danas imam osjecaj samo kao da sam se nahladila.

----------


## Šimac

imam 37 god , 2 djece, i evo pokazao se plusic. za 2 tjedna narucena dr. imam neke grceve kao pred mengu. danas je tocno 5 tjedana. ukratko o meni

----------


## Riri92

Andydea, Buncek,  :fige:  

Jagodice bome svaka čast za tri piva hahaha  :lool:  

Šimac, čestitam.  :Smile:  

Kod mene su se simptomi pms-a skroz smanjili, ali neću se zanositi, možda je od mora, od plivanja, sunčanja, ne znam čega haha. Nisam nosila test sa sobom, ali s obzirom na to da sam u Budvi, lako ću naći gdje da ga kupim. Nadam se da ću imati strpljenja dovoljno da to ne napravim.  :lool:

----------


## EmaG.

U zadnje vrijeme se svako malo javi neki novi plusić  :Smile:  
Baš mi je drago, sad samo neka pokrene lavinu da ispraznimo listu <3 

Buncek i Andy, ako sam dobro popratila, sad čekamo vas da pišnete te plusiće. Držim fige i samo opušteno  :Wink:

----------


## Andydea123

> U zadnje vrijeme se svako malo javi neki novi plusić  
> Baš mi je drago, sad samo neka pokrene lavinu da ispraznimo listu <3 
> 
> Buncek i Andy, ako sam dobro popratila, sad čekamo vas da pišnete te plusiće. Držim fige i samo opušteno


Ema,ima meni do testa puno jos. Tek sam 13.dc i po lh trakicama imam O. Sutra idem na UZV pa javim sto je dr rekao.

----------


## Buncek

Haha, ja sam danas pukla i napravila test s popodnevnim urinom. Cini mi se da se mozda vidi nesto ili je evaporacijska. Ovulacija je bila, ako je bila prije cc 7-8 dana tako da je vjerojatno evaporacijska cak i ako jesam trudna. Eto, prisjetila sam se kolko je glupo raditi test prerano... nisi nist pametniji.

----------


## Viki88

> Haha, ja sam danas pukla i napravila test s popodnevnim urinom. Cini mi se da se mozda vidi nesto ili je evaporacijska. Ovulacija je bila, ako je bila prije cc 7-8 dana tako da je vjerojatno evaporacijska cak i ako jesam trudna. Eto, prisjetila sam se kolko je glupo raditi test prerano... nisi nist pametniji.


joj daj Boze da je to to  :Heart:

----------


## EmaG.

> Haha, ja sam danas pukla i napravila test s popodnevnim urinom. Cini mi se da se mozda vidi nesto ili je evaporacijska. Ovulacija je bila, ako je bila prije cc 7-8 dana tako da je vjerojatno evaporacijska cak i ako jesam trudna. Eto, prisjetila sam se kolko je glupo raditi test prerano... nisi nist pametniji.


Zašto misliš da je evaporacijska? Jel ti predugo stajao test? Evaporacijska je, koliko se sjećam druge boje od kontrolne i po tome možeš vidjeti da li se o njoj radi. Doduše ako je prošlo tek 7-8 dana mislim da niti nema šanse da se pokaže trudnoća, ako je do nje i došlo. 

Andy, onda sam ja onu vibru samo ulovila :Smile:  U svakom slučaju, nikad ne znaš  :Wink:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Buncek, evaporacijska je bez boje i full tanka linija. Nije onako stupic nego bas crta tanka. Drzim fige da kroz par dana budes sigurna!

Ja odo na konzultacije prije hsg-a.

----------


## Buncek

Ma znam da je prerano, al citala sam neki clanak da je to najranije moguce testiranje... Ma dobro, ak sam trudna - trudna sam. Budem opet napravila test iduci tjedan ak ne dodje. Danas me u noci probudilo i zarenje u zelucu... moguce da sam nesto pojela, al ne pada mi napamet sto mi je moglo zasmetat. U prvoj trudnoci mi je sve skoro smetalo na vecer, al tek pred kraj.

Jagodice, sretno i javi sto je bilo!

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 

Lista za 21.06.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~~86.dc
iva777~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc

Odbrojavalice

Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~5.dc

----------


## Andydea123

bok cure!
šimac, čestitam!

evo ja sam bila na UZV-u. nisam bas pametna... znate one LH trakice sto sam radila,e sad,ja danas na UZV-u i meni gin govori kako vidi vodeci folikul na lijevoj strani od nekih 16-17 mm i da ce nastupit O za 2 dana. i sad je to mene zbunilo. rekla sam mu da je u ponedjeljak bio folikul velicine 15 mm a i da danas po LH trakicama imam O ali nije nista pametno rekao nego samo da se O sprema. jos sto me nekako ostavilo pod upitnikom je to da mi je rekao da se vidimo kad menstruacija izostane. i sad? mene stomak boli,napuhnuta sam i sve me u jajnicima steze i ocito se nesto dogada,sad,jeli pozitivno ili ne,vidit cemo. i nema mi druge nego cekat. e da,i ova 2-3 dana pokrit sa dragim uhhh. a vec hopsamo danimaaa. mogu vam rec da mi je naporno haha

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Andydea, jel ti pocela svijetliti trakica? Realno lh poraste prije O pa sad, moguce da tek nastupa. A nis, pokrijte jos tih par dana i drzim fige da se uhvati.

Buncek, kad pada drugi test?

Meni su hormoni u redu, i eto u Srijedu hsg.

----------


## Buncek

Andydea, kad ti lh potamni, tek za 12-36 sati nastupa o. Bar tako svugdje pise.
Jagodice, raditi cu ga tek u ponedjeljak ujutro ako ne dodje do tad. 
Na moru sam i povremeno me jos zaboli dole ali je to nista prema zadnja 3 dana. Svi se kupaju, a meni se nekako ne kupa. Prehladno mi je. Cini mi se da nije nekakva bakterija jer me nista ne boli dok piskim, ne svrbi me. Daj Boze da se ona sjena zaista vidi i da samo bude deblja u ponedjeljak.  :Smile:

----------


## Andydea123

> Andydea, jel ti pocela svijetliti trakica? Realno lh poraste prije O pa sad, moguce da tek nastupa. A nis, pokrijte jos tih par dana i drzim fige da se uhvati.
> 
> Buncek, kad pada drugi test?
> 
> Meni su hormoni u redu, i eto u Srijedu hsg.





> Andydea, kad ti lh potamni, tek za 12-36 sati nastupa o. Bar tako svugdje pise.
> Jagodice, raditi cu ga tek u ponedjeljak ujutro ako ne dodje do tad. 
> Na moru sam i povremeno me jos zaboli dole ali je to nista prema zadnja 3 dana. Svi se kupaju, a meni se nekako ne kupa. Prehladno mi je. Cini mi se da nije nekakva bakterija jer me nista ne boli dok piskim, ne svrbi me. Daj Boze da se ona sjena zaista vidi i da samo bude deblja u ponedjeljak.


Da,danas mi je crtica svijetlija. Sinoc kad sam testirala bila je tamnija  u odnosu na prijasnju od popodne tj,dva dana za redom pozitivno sa negativnom trakicom izmedu. jeli netko imao takvu situaciju? I jos me brine kako je u 4 dana folikul narastao tako malo sa 15 na 17mm? 
Ali citajuci vase komentare polako zakljucujem da tako treba bit i da samo nastavim. Dr. mi nije nista lose rekao,dapace,dava ocito neku nadu kad mi je rekao da se vidimo po izostanku mjesecnice.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

A nista to nije egzaktna znanost, puno vec znaci sto si kod gina ispratila i sto znas koliki su folikuli. Ono sto mi mozemo je pokriti te plodne dane. I na to mozes utjecati. Sad svakako znas da ovih dana nastupa O, a sad kad tocno, ja bi ti preporucila da ne razbijas puno glavu. Fino ze dajte u posao i onda znas da si ucinila kolko si mogla. Sretno, i kupi si neki izotonicni napitak za ovo ljetno pokrivanje intenzivno  :Grin:

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 

Lista za 22.06.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~~87.dc
iva777~~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc

Odbrojavalice

Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~6.dc

----------


## Buncek

Hmm, meni danas na vecer pocela menga kao svijetlo ruzicasto nakon mokrenja. Moguce da je uranila ili je implantacija. Cudno ako je toliko uranila i cudno jer nije smedjarenje vec svijetlo vodenasto rozo. Al ipak more, godisnji... sve je moguce. Jos me nista ni ne boli.

----------


## EmaG.

> Hmm, meni danas na vecer pocela menga kao svijetlo ruzicasto nakon mokrenja. Moguce da je uranila ili je implantacija. Cudno ako je toliko uranila i cudno jer nije smedjarenje vec svijetlo vodenasto rozo. Al ipak more, godisnji... sve je moguce. Jos me nista ni ne boli.


Sori ako si napisala, izgubila sam se u svim postovima... koji si sad dan poslije ovulacije?

----------


## Buncek

Ma nije vazno. Ujutro je pocela m tak da mi pisite 1 dc.

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 

Lista za 23.06.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~~88.dc
iva777~~~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc

Odbrojavalice

Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~7.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1.dc

----------


## Riri92

Buncek  :Love:

----------


## Buncek

Tnx riri  :Sad:

----------


## EmaG.

A bemu miša, a baš smo se ponadale...  :Sad:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Joj Buncek bas mi je zao...znam da si se nadala, svi smo se skupa s tobom. Drzi se  :Heart:

----------


## mašnica

Buncek  :grouphug:

----------


## Viki88

buncek zao mi je

----------


## iva_777

Curke pisite 2dc.

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 

Lista za 24.06.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~~89.dc
Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc

Odbrojavalice

Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~8.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc

----------


## Riri92

Iva  :Love: 

Meni se moj pms još uvijek nije vratio. Doslovno nikakve simptome nemam. Uopće ne znam šta da mislim.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Iva, *****u... 

Riri, ajd da nas ti iznenadis!

Ja kupila spavacicu novu i slape (sve nesto veselih boja) i sad cekam Srijedu

----------


## Buncek

Sretno curama koje uskoro piske i curama kojima su skoro plodni dani!  :Smile: 
Iva, zao je i meni. Vec dugo traje tema, trebamo 1 plus! Ili 2-3! Po mogucnosti najmanje 4! A moglo bi i 5!  :Wink:

----------


## mašnica

Kod mene valjda krece O...jos smo na moru :Grin:

----------


## Riri92

Meni dođe da ga ovog trena popišam ali neeeću, vježbam strpljenje.  :lool:

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 

Lista za 25.06.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~~90.dc
Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc

Odbrojavalice

Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~9.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc

----------


## Andydea123

> Sretno curama koje uskoro piske i curama kojima su skoro plodni dani! 
> Iva, zao je i meni. Vec dugo traje tema, trebamo 1 plus! Ili 2-3! Po mogucnosti najmanje 4! A moglo bi i 5!


eeee i ja navijam za novu temu npr Odbrojavanje by Riri...  :Cekam:  :Yes: 
kod mene nista posebno. pokrili smo SVE dane i sad mi jedino preostaje cekanje. moram vam rec da sam iscrpljena hahaha.

----------


## mašnica

> moram vam rec da sam iscrpljena hahaha.


 :Laughing:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Riri92

Hahahaha Andydea  :Laughing:

----------


## justme409

Hahaaahahahahahaahha
Meni je ovaj mjesec show. Morala sam 2 puta popustiti za akciju. Ali tako mi je dobro odmoriti malo i od toga. I od svega. Izlazim, i druzim se i divno mi je.

----------


## mašnica

Mi dosli s mora ja slucajno napravila test LH trakicu kad ono crtica...nije jake boje kao kontrolna dakle ovulacija je tu negdje, sluz se pojacala...uhhh sad me hvata trema...jer ja sam jos uvijek u premisljanju da ili ne na 3.dijete :Sad:  :Undecided:

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 

Lista za 26.06.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~~91.dc
Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc

Odbrojavalice

ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~10.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc

----------


## ljube555

> Iva, *****u... 
> 
> Riri, ajd da nas ti iznenadis!
> 
> Ja kupila spavacicu novu i slape (sve nesto veselih boja) i sad cekam Srijedu


Sretno draga... javi se nakon hsg ...sa iskustvom i dobrim nalazom

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Himalaya

Evo cure da se malo javim. Bila sam na GO i nisam se opterećivala s ničim. Osjećam dobre stare simptome PMS-a tako da očekujem vješticu oko 1.7. Nisam sigurna hoću li stići na hssg u srpnju, vrlo vjerovatno tek u rujnu. Htjela sam vas samo pozdraviti i želim sreću svima!

----------


## Riri92

Sretno Jagodice!  :Heart:  

Himalaya, ja se baš zapitala gdje si nam nestala.  :Smile:

----------


## Andydea123

Pusa svima!  :Kiss:

----------


## ljube555

Cure, bila na uzv... zuto tijelo prisutno , vidi se slobodna tekuc.od O , endo 14mm... nekako mislim da je tanki za taj dc danas 21dc a O negdje bila 13dc

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Cure evo mene s hsg-a. Dugo sam cekala u bolnici da dodem opce na red. 
Ukratko...kad su stavljali kateter, bolilo je intenzivno. Rtg je pokazao da kontrast ne prolazi pa su zvali moji dr s VV. Onda je ona opet pustila jednom, i drugi put je bas na silu pustila i tu je probila nekakvu priraslicu. To je zabolilo uzasno ali je trajalo 10ak sekundi. Ako nam to pomogne vrijedilo je. Po nalazu se vidi da je bilo prvo zastopano, pa prohodno. 
Poslje me vise nista nije bolilo. Dobili zeleno svijetlo za akciju. Sve skupa nije ugodno ali bolne djelove sam prodisala i da moram opet, isla bi opet. Jer je brzo gotovo. 
Poslje me odvezli u sobu da lezim, al sam se ja isla presvlaciti vec kroz pola sata  :Grin:  i cekala otpusno setajuc po hodniku. 

Eto, to je moje iskustvo. Unapred sam se pripremila na neugodu i bol tako da se nisam iznenadila. I da, dobila nesto kroz braunilu na ruci, i prije samog zahvata cepic protiv bolova.

----------


## ljube555

> Cure evo mene s hsg-a. Dugo sam cekala u bolnici da dodem opce na red. 
> Ukratko...kad su stavljali kateter, bolilo je intenzivno. Rtg je pokazao da kontrast ne prolazi pa su zvali moji dr s VV. Onda je ona opet pustila jednom, i drugi put je bas na silu pustila i tu je probila nekakvu priraslicu. To je zabolilo uzasno ali je trajalo 10ak sekundi. Ako nam to pomogne vrijedilo je. Po nalazu se vidi da je bilo prvo zastopano, pa prohodno. 
> Poslje me vise nista nije bolilo. Dobili zeleno svijetlo za akciju. Sve skupa nije ugodno ali bolne djelove sam prodisala i da moram opet, isla bi opet. Jer je brzo gotovo. 
> Poslje me odvezli u sobu da lezim, al sam se ja isla presvlaciti vec kroz pola sata  i cekala otpusno setajuc po hodniku. 
> 
> Eto, to je moje iskustvo. Unapred sam se pripremila na neugodu i bol tako da se nisam iznenadila. I da, dobila nesto kroz braunilu na ruci, i prije samog zahvata cepic protiv bolova.


Znaci to kaj bilo zastopano sada vise nije...??? Bravo i bas mi je drago

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Cure evo mene s hsg-a. Dugo sam cekala u bolnici da dodem opce na red. 
> Ukratko...kad su stavljali kateter, bolilo je intenzivno. Rtg je pokazao da kontrast ne prolazi pa su zvali moji dr s VV. Onda je ona opet pustila jednom, i drugi put je bas na silu pustila i tu je probila nekakvu priraslicu. To je zabolilo uzasno ali je trajalo 10ak sekundi. Ako nam to pomogne vrijedilo je. Po nalazu se vidi da je bilo prvo zastopano, pa prohodno. 
> Poslje me vise nista nije bolilo. Dobili zeleno svijetlo za akciju. Sve skupa nije ugodno ali bolne djelove sam prodisala i da moram opet, isla bi opet. Jer je brzo gotovo. 
> Poslje me odvezli u sobu da lezim, al sam se ja isla presvlaciti vec kroz pola sata  i cekala otpusno setajuc po hodniku. 
> 
> Eto, to je moje iskustvo. Unapred sam se pripremila na neugodu i bol tako da se nisam iznenadila. I da, dobila nesto kroz braunilu na ruci, i prije samog zahvata cepic protiv bolova.


Obje dvje strane ili jedna???? 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Da, po nalazu i onome kak je dr rekla ispada da je sad sve prohodno. A sad, dal su obe bile zastopane ili ne stvarno ne znam reci. Znam da je bila nekakva priraslica i da su ju s kontrastom "isprali". Tako da sad drzimo fige na najjace.

I moram se pohvaliti, u Ponedjeljak sam saznala da cu postati teta!!

----------


## Riri92

Ajme Jagodice, žao mi je što je bilo bolno, ali drago mi je da je riješeno!  :Kiss:  

Ja mislim da ću dobiti, užaasno me probada već nekih sat vremena. Baš sam se ponadala jer nije uopće bio pms kakav imam već godinama i na kakav sam navikla. Ali čini se da ništa od toga.

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 

Lista za 27.06.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~~92.dc
Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc

Odbrojavalice

ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~11.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Riri, drzim fige da se nesto ipak skuha!

Ja maloprije uhvatila peak, odma dan nakon hsg-a. Vec smo i jucer pokrili jer se dobro osjecam, i stvarno nakon dugo vremena imam razloga vjerovati da bi moglo uspjeti!

----------


## mašnica

Sretno hrabre žene!!!   :Smile: 

Uskoro se nadam da ćemo javljati imam plus!! Ili dvije crtice  :Very Happy:  :Heart:  :Grin:

----------


## ljube555

> Riri, drzim fige da se nesto ipak skuha!
> 
> Ja maloprije uhvatila peak, odma dan nakon hsg-a. Vec smo i jucer pokrili jer se dobro osjecam, i stvarno nakon dugo vremena imam razloga vjerovati da bi moglo uspjeti!


Sretno draga!!! 

Koji ti nalazi trebala za hsg???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Riri92

Jagodiceee čestitke na vijestima od ponedjeljka, očito selektivno čitam kad sam to tek sad vidjela haha. 

I sretno svima i od mene, treba nam novo odbrojavanje.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Himalaya

> Sretno draga!!! 
> 
> Koji ti nalazi trebala za hsg???
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Mene su tražili bakteriološke briseve, papu i sedimentaciju krvi. Čekam hssg u srpnju.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ajme masenica zazujala sam da ti za sebe pises da imas plus. Mozda neki znak!

Ljube trebala sam sve briseve da budu sterilni, odn. dokaz da nemam nikakvu bakteriju, i spermiogram.
Nama su stvarno svi nalazi dobri, cak i moji hormoni i secer. Nadam se da je to sto je dr jucer probila s kontrastom bila prepreka koja nas je kocila.

----------


## mašnica

> Ajme masenica zazujala sam da ti za sebe pises da imas plus. Mozda neki znak!


Vidjet ćemo...sada čekanje.... javimo se...dođe mi da radim test svaki dan od uzbuđenja haha

----------


## Buncek

Jagodice, vjerujem da je to bilo to i da ces za 2 tjedna stavljati ovdje fotke svog plusa  :Smile:

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 

Lista za 28.06.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~~93.dc
Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc

Odbrojavalice

ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~12.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc

----------


## Andydea123

jutro cure! tu sam ali nemam bas vremena tipkat.
 jagodicabobica drzim fige,kod tebe bas ima sanse. pokrijte SVE!  :Grin: 
Riri,Himalaya....? kad ce testovi?

----------


## ljube555

Cure, kad ce testici[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mašnica

Ja ga napravila za sad je jedna crtica...još ćemo pričekati koji dan  :Smile:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Masnica, ma dobro tek si 23dc. Stigne se pojaviti. I oprosti molim te, tek sam sad vidjela poruku koju si mi poslala!

Ajme cure hvala vam puno, nadam se da ce biti tako!
Pokrijemo svako dan, ali jao kud bas sad ovaj toplinski val hahaha

----------


## Himalaya

> jutro cure! tu sam ali nemam bas vremena tipkat.
>  jagodicabobica drzim fige,kod tebe bas ima sanse. pokrijte SVE! 
> Riri,Himalaya....? kad ce testovi?


Haha...ja sam valjda jedina koja ne prakticira testove. U životu sam ih dva puta pišnula i to jednom kad mi je dobrano kasnila, a još sam bila mlada studentica koju cijeli svijet čeka  :Laughing: . Drugi put sam se već nadala da će biti plus. To je bilo prije 4 godine. Test ću napravit kad bude kasnila po svim pravilima kašnjenja, a nekako mi se čini da to neće biti ovaj put.

----------


## Buncek

Haha, Himalaya i ja sam do 35-te test pisnula 3 puta. Jednom s oko 25 kad mi je prvi put u zivotu kasnila 8 dana i kad nisam nikako htjela ostati trudna. Bio je minus, a drugi i treci put s 33 kad je bio plus i tamniji plus. 
No onda nakon poroda kad sam dobila prvu mengu sam hrpu puta testirala, a pogotovo oko druge trudnoce kad je kasnila, a plus se vidio tek nakon par dana kasnjenja. Eto, ljudi se mjenjaju. Otkad sam imala spontani, bojim se i vanmatericne... bolje testirati, nego zavrsiti u bolnici s malim deckicem koji treba mamu.

----------


## ljube555

> Ja ga napravila za sad je jedna crtica...još ćemo pričekati koji dan


Ti kako i ja 23dc[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]

Pa kad ti imala O??? Nekako ti rano krenula sa testom[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mašnica

Izgovor mi je da me pika u jajnicima a inače ne hahahahha..O je bila prije valjda 5 dana ali kod mene to nije 100% sigurno jer nemam redovite menge ne mogu znati osim po sluzi...nestrpljiva sam ja.. haha

Sretno nam!

----------


## justme409

Drzim vam fige!
I nadam se da ce zahladiti u 7mom mj. Ja vam se divim kako možete pokrivati po ovoj vrucini. Ja mrdnit ne mogu hahaahah 

Za, ovaj hcg sam cula da je bolan kad je zacepljenje.. Sto dokazuje i tvoj rezultat,, bolilo je kad je bilo zacepljeno... Drzim fige da sad odmah upali. Trebalo bi realno.

----------


## Riri92

Ja sam ga prvi put popišala negdje u prvom mjesecu i tad mi je bila najveća moguća katastrofa ako sam ostala trudna. Nisam bila.  :lool:  
Onda dva mjeseca kasnije gdje isto nisam htjela biti trudna ali kad se pokazao plus bilo mi je drago. Nakon par sati šize, jel. 
I evo sad želim biti trudna hahaha koja putanja u promjeni mišljenja u manje od pola godine.  :Laughing:  

Mislim da ću čekati nedjelju da popišam. Do tad treba doći pa ako ne dođe hoću. Tad se vraćam u Beograd, sad sam još na moru.

----------


## Andydea123

> Drzim vam fige!
> I nadam se da ce zahladiti u 7mom mj. Ja vam se divim kako možete pokrivati po ovoj vrucini. Ja mrdnit ne mogu hahaahah


ja se nadam da 7.mj necu morat pokrivat hahahahahahaha

----------


## Riri92

Joj žene, pa klima i pokrivajte. Ili se zajedno znojite. To je seksi.  :Grin:

----------


## Buncek

Ili ispod tuša  :Smile:

----------


## Riri92

> Ili ispod tuša


Tako je. Ima načina.  :lool:

----------


## Himalaya

ili u moru  :Cool:

----------


## mašnica

Zar moramo u detalje?  :Grin:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: Možda otkrijemo nešto novo i probamo hahaaha

----------


## Buncek

Najbolje otic u saunu.  :Very Happy:  Ipak se klin klinom izbija.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Mi nemamo klimu, samo cu reci da se nakon akcije momentalno selimo pod mlaki tus. Ko da sam 3km asfalta stavila i nakon toga odradila smjenu na mjesalici betona. Ali sve se zdura kad znamo koji je cilj. Tako i ta bol od hsg-a. Je, fakat je fuj. Ali kratko traje, cim je gotovo prestane i zaboravi se.

Joj 5dpo je fakat rano za test haha, uvijek racunam da se beta krene skupljati u organizmu  nakon implantacije. A kak ni ona nije na tocno odreden dan, nije ni cudo da nekome bude ranije plus nekome kasnije. Zato ja imam doma kineza, i jedan gravignost. Taj jedan bum pisnula kad kinez pokaze plus, i taj ide u memoare.

----------


## Riri92

Hahahaha Jagodice koji opis  :lool:

----------


## justme409

U moru je super ali.... Turisti....
Nemos neprimjetno nikako. 

A i klimu nemamo... 

Riri ja sam slucajno ostala trudna 1.7.2017te i odmah drugo jutro nakon akcije sam znala da sam trudna. Da si me pitala dan prije rekla bi nikako ne zelim, prerano je, nemam mogućnosti i sva ta druga opravdanja... 1.7.sam bila presretna sto sam trudna i sva opravdanja protiv su pala u vodu. Najduza 2 tjedna kasnije, imam plus... Dan nakon krvarenje... Od tad zelim. Al smo cekali kao pir u 2018toj god... Onda vanmatericna i eto me sad, iskreno vise ne znam sto bi hahahah

----------


## Riri92

Hahaha možeš po noći kad nema nikoga. U moru je stvarno ekstra, ali na plaži ajmee, Bože me sačuvaj. 

Ma da, većini žena sva opravdanja padnu u vodu brzo.  :Smile:

----------


## mašnica

> Zato ja imam doma kineza, i jedan gravignost. Taj jedan bum pisnula kad kinez pokaze plus, i taj ide u memoare.


Tak i ja imaam!!!!! Kineza imam 10tak...gravignost ima i posebno mjesto. On uvijek pokazuje tocno...on ce jos cekati..

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 

Lista za 29.06.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~~94.dc
Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~31.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc

Odbrojavalice

ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~13.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 

Lista za 30.06.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~~95.dc
Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~32.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc

Odbrojavalice

ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~14.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc

----------


## Riri92

Napravila sam test i negativan je.

Koja bizarnost, ja ga bacila prema kanti kad sam vidjela rezultat i pas je to shvatio kao da njemu nešto bacam i uzeo ga. Sad nemam pojma gdje ga je sakrio, na uobičajenim mjestima na kojima sakriva stvari nije. Moram ga naći prije nego što muževa kćer dođe, ne znam kako bih to objasnila.  :Laughing:

----------


## mašnica

Riri ovo je hit godine!!! :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 


Btw koliko jos da cekam? 5 dana aaaaa...

----------


## Riri92

Bože sačuvaj  :Laughing:  Sva sreća, našla sam ga haha. 

Pričekaj još koji dan, bolje je tako.  :Smile:

----------


## Riri92

Andydea, piši mi sutra 2. dan.

----------


## ljube555

> Andydea, piši mi sutra 2. dan.


Ceka me isti scenarij za par dana!!!

Zao mi je draga[emoji25][emoji25][emoji25]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Riri92

Ljube  :Kiss:  
Ma nemoj negativno razmišljati, možda nam baš ti budeš iduća trudna.  :Smile:  

Ja sam se večeras malo dala u istraživanje ginekologa ovdje. Pa ću zvati sutra jednu privatnu kliniku da se naručim za pregled kad mi prođe menga. Nije mi do ta dva mjeseca pokušavanja, nego me ipak malo sekira ako povežem to sa jako bolnim ovulacijama i jednom biokemijskom. A i seks mi je u nekim pozama Bože me sačuvaj i uvijek me boli na desnoj strani nešto, a ne znam što. Tako da ću otići na neki detaljniji pregled i nek mi više kažu što mi je.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Riri, zao mi je kaj je vjestica stigla. Samo ti otidi na pregled, skoditi ne moze.

Ljube, slazem se. Ne daj da te negativa preuzme. Nikad se ne zna, pa ti si zivi dokaz za to.

Masnica, ne znam kad sumnjas da je bila O, ja bi ti savjetovala da pricekas bar 10dpo za test.

Ja ne znam kako cu se ja suzdrzati od testa ovaj mj. Vjerojatno nikako i pisnut cu ranije...

----------


## Himalaya

1dc

----------


## ljube555

> 1dc


Zao mi je[emoji25][emoji25][emoji25]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mašnica

Uh cure... :grouphug:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Joj Himalaya zao mi je, drzi se.

Ja vam moram ispricati kaj mi se jutros desilo! Odma da kazem da je to zbog antibiotika koji sam dobila nakon hsg-a, nije povezano s mogucom trudnocom jer mi je tek prije cca 4-5 dana bila O.

Dakle, idem na posao. Cekam bus na stanici. Odjednom MUCNINA. U svom svojem sjaju. I znam da ne umisljam jer je preintenzivan osjecaj da bi bila psiha. Na kraju sam krenula pjeske, reko nerem u bus zrigat cu se! I sreca u nesreci je sto sam bila nataste (da nisam, ne bi mi bilo muka ali oke...) Jer sam nakon par metara pocela "povracati" ali samo zrak je iz mene izlazio van. Onak pored ceste, iza zivice (fala Bogu na zivici) ja se napinjem ko debil neki. I nakon kad je zeludac odradio svoje, poslje ko nova. 
Pijem doksciline i za njih je poznato da su teski za zeludac. Ali moram priznati da mi je godilo poslje malo mastati i zamisljati da mi je muka jer se nesto kuha  :Grin:   Uostalom ja stalno znakove spominjem, mozda je ovo neko znak za mene hahaha.

----------


## Riri92

Himalaya  :Love: 

Ajme Jagodice ja ti držim fige na najjače da je to ipak to!  :Heart:

----------


## ljube555

> Uh cure...


Imas pp

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Buncek

Suosjecam se sa svim curama koje su dobile m. Meni je bas ova zadnja tesko pala. Shvatila sam da se previse uzrujavam. Zao mi je sto se stresiram oko toga.

----------


## Viki88

cure zao mi je zbog vasih minusa  :Sad:  
nadam se da ce napokon neki plusic,vrijeme je za novo odbrojavanje .
meni stigao nalaz UK ,naravno E.coli,kaj cu jos docekati,nikada mira

----------


## Riri92

Ja sam se dogovorila danas da idući ponedjeljak idem na pregled. 

I meni je ova sad teško pala jer mi nije uopće bio klasišan pms kakav je inače pa sam se baš ponadala. 

Jooj Viki, žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 

Lista za 01.07.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~~96.dc

Odbrojavalice

ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~15.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~1.dc

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Meni ce tesko pasti ova ako dode...ali sta mozemo, osim ne odustajati i ne dati se negativi...

Viki, pa jbmu! Kaj su ti rekli? Antibiotik neki ili? Kako je beban, ima kakvih novosti?

----------


## ljube555

> Meni ce tesko pasti ova ako dode...ali sta mozemo, osim ne odustajati i ne dati se negativi...
> 
> Viki, pa jbmu! Kaj su ti rekli? Antibiotik neki ili? Kako je beban, ima kakvih novosti?


Meni svaki ciklus tesko pada dok dode M...ali vec sam navikla na to i pomirila se sa time i vise bas ne nadam se nicemu...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Pisite 1dc

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 

Lista za 02.07.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~~97.dc
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc

Odbrojavalice

Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~16.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~1.dc

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Helou! 

Di smo? Kako smo? 
Cure kojima je vjestica stigla, kako se drzite? 

Masnica, imas kakav test u planu?

----------


## ljube555

> Helou! 
> 
> Di smo? Kako smo? 
> Cure kojima je vjestica stigla, kako se drzite? 
> 
> Masnica, imas kakav test u planu?


Nikako...narucila se danas za iduci tjedan privat za pregled i za dogovor za sono hsg uzv da bi iduci ciklus i to obavila privat... da znam na cemu sam i ne nadam se vise... posto imam takav osjecaj da kiretaza nesto zeznula sa jajovodima

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Himalaya

Doksiciklin je i meni radio mučnine, ali moguće je da je i zbog ove vrućine. Sretno cure!

----------


## Riri92

Ljube žao mi je  :Love: 

Ja sam super. Veselim se pregledu i nadam se da ću saznati nešto pametno. Od jutros sam u pogonu, odradila dva sastanka, nakon toga prešla 12 km na rolama. Uživam u rolanju jer neću moći kad budem trudna. Sad sam si skuhala kavu, uzela cigare i izvalila se na balkon i forumašim dok ne dočekam muža da odemo negdje na ručak. Baš sam skroz zen od sinoć.  :lool:  Kad budem trudna budem, ali dok ne budem uživam u drugim stvarima.  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube žao mi je 
> 
> Ja sam super. Veselim se pregledu i nadam se da ću saznati nešto pametno. Od jutros sam u pogonu, odradila dva sastanka, nakon toga prešla 12 km na rolama. Uživam u rolanju jer neću moći kad budem trudna. Sad sam si skuhala kavu, uzela cigare i izvalila se na balkon i forumašim dok ne dočekam muža da odemo negdje na ručak. Baš sam skroz zen od sinoć.  Kad budem trudna budem, ali dok ne budem uživam u drugim stvarima.


I ja sam tako krennula nakon kiretaze...ali vidim da vrijeme ide a pomaka nikako... 6.7 mi je godina dana bude znaci za nekoliko dana

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mašnica

Ma nema plana nemam naznaka ni da će M ni da će T...razmišljam o tome da je vrijeme da napravim papu (eto još jedan od testova haha)...da sam T već bih odbacila kavu to mi je u 3 trudnoće bio prvi znak...tako da su šanse minimalne pa me i čudi već to.

Otišla sam na jedan pokazni trening fitnessa i sad se premišljam platiti cijeli mjesec ili ne ovaj tjedan... mda... test...ne znam...sutra...kažem sumnjam

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Riri, svida mi se jako tvoj mentalni sklop. Drzim fige da pregled urodi plodom u obliku korisnih informacija.

Ljube, ako je problem u jajovodima, onda ako se odlucite uvijek mozes na ivf. Ali eto mozda ti hsg otkrije u cemu je problem, a mozda procisit ako je neko manje zacepljenje. 

Masnica, jesi popratila ista kod gina? Tipa ovulaciju, folikule i tako to? 
Ma pisaj ak ti se pisa, nemoj se siliti. Meni negativan test gori od menge, jer menga kad dode, dosla je. A na testu uvijek trazim neke sjene tolko dugo dok ih ne umislim

----------


## mašnica

Ne, nisam ništa pratila kod gina... nekako ne mislim da je alarmantno jer smo tek aktivno krenuli u akciju prije cca 2 mj. ali miskim si možda da ja krivo ulovim O, a i da ju ne mogu uloviti kad imam neredovite...nemam pojma ...otići ću kod gina zvat ću danas...

----------


## Riri92

Ljube, pregled će pokazati ako nešto nije u redu pa ćeš riješiti. Samo pozitivno  :Smile:  

Hvala Jagodice  :Kiss:  Valjda će nešto pokazati. Ako mi i taj kaže da je to sve normalno, opalit ću ga nečim.  :Laughing:  

Mašnice  :fige:

----------


## mašnica

Pretp. da je O bila cca oko 21., LH je pokazao 25.6. sve te dane smo pokrivali...e sad...jel još rano uopće da pokaže dvije crtice? Nekako mislim da je

----------


## ljube555

> Riri, svida mi se jako tvoj mentalni sklop. Drzim fige da pregled urodi plodom u obliku korisnih informacija.
> 
> Ljube, ako je problem u jajovodima, onda ako se odlucite uvijek mozes na ivf. Ali eto mozda ti hsg otkrije u cemu je problem, a mozda procisit ako je neko manje zacepljenje. 
> 
> Masnica, jesi popratila ista kod gina? Tipa ovulaciju, folikule i tako to? 
> Ma pisaj ak ti se pisa, nemoj se siliti. Meni negativan test gori od menge, jer menga kad dode, dosla je. A na testu uvijek trazim neke sjene tolko dugo dok ih ne umislim


Necu na ivf ..
Trece dijete bilo ivf i nakon toga prirodna trudn.i nakon njej opet nakon god.dana i trojkice..koji nazalost lose zavrsili se... 

Ako budu zacepljeni jajovode ostajem na cetvero djece i nista vise...


Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## EmaG.

> Ja sam super. Veselim se pregledu i nadam se da ću saznati nešto pametno. Od jutros sam u pogonu, odradila dva sastanka, nakon toga prešla 12 km na rolama. Uživam u rolanju jer neću moći kad budem trudna. Sad sam si skuhala kavu, uzela cigare i izvalila se na balkon i forumašim dok ne dočekam muža da odemo negdje na ručak. Baš sam skroz zen od sinoć.  Kad budem trudna budem, ali dok ne budem uživam u drugim stvarima.


Riri, super ti je stav :Smile:  I to stvarno najviše pomaže, više od bilo čega!

Držim fige svima da ljeto bude sretno kao i proljeće  :Wink:

----------


## justme409

Sutra 2dc

----------


## Viki88

> Meni ce tesko pasti ova ako dode...ali sta mozemo, osim ne odustajati i ne dati se negativi...
> 
> Viki, pa jbmu! Kaj su ti rekli? Antibiotik neki ili? Kako je beban, ima kakvih novosti?


a da antibiotik.. bebica lupka ,nadam se da je dobro.u petak je fetalniecho pa cu defin.znati stanje srceka. eto nas u 21 tt dan po dan ide

----------


## Viki88

> Sutra 2dc


 :Love:

----------


## Riri92

Ema  :Kiss:  

Justme, žao mi je.  :Love: 

Viki sretno!

----------


## mašnica

Jedna crtica...druge ni u sjeni na vidiku  :Sad: ...M jos nema niti bilo kakvih simptoma. Termin kod gin.iduci tjedan

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 

Lista za 03.07.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~~98.dc
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~26.dc

Odbrojavalice

jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~17.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc

----------


## Andydea123

jutro cure! 
ovo svaki dan neka procuri... mene jutros boli stomak bas kao da cu dobit tako da ocito ni ovaj mjesec nista od T. test necu radit jer ocito nema smisla.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Jutro.
JustMe,  :grouphug:  kak si ti? Kaj ima kod tebe?

Bas su se nesto zaredali ciklusi da...

----------


## Buncek

Ljube, sta su ti se prirodno uhvatile trojkice? 

Mene jucer strecalo nesto u vagini ili maternici, a i na mahove me bolio lijevi jajnik? Bas cudno. Nije kao bol od menge. Piskila sam dva puta lh trakice i nije ovulacija. Bole me i grudi. Mozda bih i ja trebala na briseve. Kad sam bila trudna pocetkom godine, na prvom pregledu mi je gin uzeo briseve i oni su ok. No nakon njih je napravio uzv i ustanovili smo da nije dobro pa sam isla na jos 3 pregleda u bolnici u narednih nekoliko tjedna sve do spontanog. Moguce je da sam na tim pregledima po bolnicama nesto pokupila? Sta vi mislite?

----------


## justme409

Ma ja sam očekivala svoju m, nit smo pokrili, niti imam jajovod na toj strani di je bila o.
Super sam, imam bebu pticu u kuci i brinem se o njoj da odleti. Hahahah

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube, sta su ti se prirodno uhvatile trojkice? 
> 
> Mene jucer strecalo nesto u vagini ili maternici, a i na mahove me bolio lijevi jajnik? Bas cudno. Nije kao bol od menge. Piskila sam dva puta lh trakice i nije ovulacija. Bole me i grudi. Mozda bih i ja trebala na briseve. Kad sam bila trudna pocetkom godine, na prvom pregledu mi je gin uzeo briseve i oni su ok. No nakon njih je napravio uzv i ustanovili smo da nije dobro pa sam isla na jos 3 pregleda u bolnici u narednih nekoliko tjedna sve do spontanog. Moguce je da sam na tim pregledima po bolnicama nesto pokupila? Sta vi mislite?


Da draga, prirodno trojkice

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

U pon.idem kod svoje gin.na uzv, u srijedu idem privat na pregled i uzv i dog.za sono hsg... dosli su moje brisevi i sve sterilno... cekam papu treba svaki cas doci

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ljube super za briseve! Znaci mozes odma dalje.

Buncek, a moze se svugdje svasta pokupiti. Ako sumnjas da nesto ne stima, napravi briseve. Meni osobno nije jasno zasto se brisevi ne rade svim zenama koje kazu da rade na bebi. Pogotovo kad se desi da naprave briseve ali ne na mikroplasmu i ureaplasmu koju zena moze imati da ni ne zna, a moze biti pogubna za plod.
Tako da ja osobno bi svima preporucila, napravite si papu, i inzistirajte da vam se naprave svi brisevi! 

JustMe, pa odakle pticica?! Daj nam reci malo vise haha

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube super za briseve! Znaci mozes odma dalje.
> 
> Buncek, a moze se svugdje svasta pokupiti. Ako sumnjas da nesto ne stima, napravi briseve. Meni osobno nije jasno zasto se brisevi ne rade svim zenama koje kazu da rade na bebi. Pogotovo kad se desi da naprave briseve ali ne na mikroplasmu i ureaplasmu koju zena moze imati da ni ne zna, a moze biti pogubna za plod.
> Tako da ja osobno bi svima preporucila, napravite si papu, i inzistirajte da vam se naprave svi brisevi! 
> 
> JustMe, pa odakle pticica?! Daj nam reci malo vise haha


Meni god.dana ovaj tjedan nakon kiretaze...brisevi sam radila vec dva puta na sve i sve sterilno... hormone svi sam vadila tri puta i isto sve uredu ..papu sam radila tri mjeseca nakon kiretaze bila je super i napravljena je opet prije mjesec dana i ceksm nalaz... znaci sve uredu sta se tice toga a do bebe ne dolazi... i prosli ciklus i endo bio 12mm na 12dc a folikul 23mm i 21dc bio 14mm endo...ali nece i nece... jos da obavim sono uzv hsg i budem mirna...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube, sta su ti se prirodno uhvatile trojkice? 
> 
> Mene jucer strecalo nesto u vagini ili maternici, a i na mahove me bolio lijevi jajnik? Bas cudno. Nije kao bol od menge. Piskila sam dva puta lh trakice i nije ovulacija. Bole me i grudi. Mozda bih i ja trebala na briseve. Kad sam bila trudna pocetkom godine, na prvom pregledu mi je gin uzeo briseve i oni su ok. No nakon njih je napravio uzv i ustanovili smo da nije dobro pa sam isla na jos 3 pregleda u bolnici u narednih nekoliko tjedna sve do spontanog. Moguce je da sam na tim pregledima po bolnicama nesto pokupila? Sta vi mislite?


Dok nadem sliku od njih troje budem ti poslala

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mašnica

Meni popodne pak nekakva sluz krenula nista mi vise nije jasno...

----------


## justme409

Jagodica potjerali me iz birtije ranije, pa na putu kuci naletila na macku koja se igrala s njom. Sto cu, skupila ju i evo sad smo joj izgradili vilu kod nas, hranimo ju i tetosimo ko bebu hahahaa

----------


## Riri92

> Jagodica potjerali me iz birtije ranije, pa na putu kuci naletila na macku koja se igrala s njom. Sto cu, skupila ju i evo sad smo joj izgradili vilu kod nas, hranimo ju i tetosimo ko bebu hahahaa


A slaaatko  :Zaljubljen:  Ja isto sve skupljam, ne mogu gledati jadne životinjice u nekoj patnji.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Cuj, potjerali me iz birtije hahahaha, nisam ni znala da prica o pticici ima takav zanimljiv uvod! 
Svaka cast za pticicu. Ja sam nedavno setala svoju pesicu i dosla doma placuc jer sam naletila na macu uginulu. Teze mi podnjeti nepravdu prema zivotinjama nego ljudima...

Nesto sam pricala s muzem, vjerojatno ce u Subotu ujutro pasti test. To mi je cca 9dpo. Znam da je rano ali postoji mogucnost da pokaze sjenu.

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 

Lista za 04.07.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~~99.dc
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc

Odbrojavalice

jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~18.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc

----------


## mašnica

> Nesto sam pricala s muzem, vjerojatno ce u Subotu ujutro pasti test. To mi je cca 9dpo. Znam da je rano ali postoji mogucnost da pokaze sjenu.


Zato jer si pričala s mužem pokazat će možda sjenu? Hehe nećeš zamjeriti  :Laughing: 

Držim figeeee!!!  Javi naam!

----------


## Andydea123

nemam vise volje za nista...  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

> Zato jer si pričala s mužem pokazat će možda sjenu? Hehe nećeš zamjeriti 
> 
> Držim figeeee!!!  Javi naam!


Hahaha, ma ne. Pricali smo malo kad bi mogo test ista pokazati

----------


## ljube555

> nemam vise volje za nista...


Ni ja[emoji26][emoji26][emoji26]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Cure, dajte si malo mira i napunite baterije. Nema nista lose u tome da koji ciklus i odmorite i ne pratite nista. Mislim da je ljeto idealno za to. Najgore je kad izgorimo u zelji pa sve postane muka.
Bolje i onda na suncu izgoriti!

----------


## Riri92

Slažem se sa Jagodicom, možda je odmor najbolja stvar koju si trenutno možete napraviti.  :Smile:

----------


## mašnica

Moze mi netko molim pojasniti...zbog ove sluzi jucer i danas napravila sam LH test koji pokazuje blijedu 2.crticu, test na T je negativan..
 I sad mi nije jasno...25.6.sam radila LH test i 2.crtica je bila intenzivna...zar je moguce da je blijeda i nakon tjedan dana? Ili imam krive signale ili krivo test pokazuje ili?

----------


## EmaG.

> Moze mi netko molim pojasniti...zbog ove sluzi jucer i danas napravila sam LH test koji pokazuje blijedu 2.crticu, test na T je negativan..
>  I sad mi nije jasno...25.6.sam radila LH test i 2.crtica je bila intenzivna...zar je moguce da je blijeda i nakon tjedan dana? Ili imam krive signale ili krivo test pokazuje ili?


Koliko blijeda? Ja sam cijeli ciklus imala drugu crticu, samo je za vrijeme i prije ovulacije bila internzivnija, ali ostale dane je bila jako jako blijeda. To je zato što luteinski hormon imamo cijelo vrijeme u tijelu, ali se prije ovulacije počinje povećavati pa ga zato vidimo preko testa. Za razliku od hcg-a koji imamo samo kad smo trudne, pa je i blijeda druga crta pokazatelj da se nešto kuha :Smile: 

Tako da ne brini, sve je normalno :Wink: 
Kad trebaš dobiti mengu?

----------


## mašnica

Prije tj dana je bila ista kao i kontrolna bas taj jedan dan..danima prije je nije bilo...svjetlija od kontrolne dovoljno da se vidi. Danas mi je 29dc ali mislim da ni ne bude jos mozda za tjedan dana jer su mi M neredovite pa zna doci i 40ti dc.

----------


## EmaG.

> Prije tj dana je bila ista kao i kontrolna bas taj jedan dan..danima prije je nije bilo...svjetlija od kontrolne dovoljno da se vidi. Danas mi je 29dc ali mislim da ni ne bude jos mozda za tjedan dana jer su mi M neredovite pa zna doci i 40ti dc.


Ma ako ti je toliko svijetla da se samo malo vidi, to ti je normalno. Ja nisam imala niti jedan test (a masu sam napravila), da nije bilo svijetle crte. Zato za njih uvijek naglašavaju da je pozitivna samo ako je druga crta tamnija od kontrole ili barem kao kontrolna, a ako je svjetlije onda je negativno, pa makar vidljivo tamnila kroz par dana. 

Ali dobro, ti si nam onda sad sljedeća nada  :grouphug:

----------


## mašnica

Hvala cure! U ovom ciklusu sumnjam jer po zadnjoj M bi bila vec 4 tjedna trudna...ako nista drugo cicke bi bile napete ali nista od toga...idemo dalje....

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Masnica, ja piskim  lh od Veljace, uvijek mi je vidljiva druga crtica. I to ne kao sjena nego bas vidljiva ali blijedo roza. Kad je peak onda je jednaka kontrolnoj. Tako da ne sekiraj radi toga. Lh postoje u 3 osjetljivosti, vjerojatno imas srednje pa se zato stalno vidi kao i meni.
Sto se tice sluzi, ja ju nekih tjedan dana nakon O nemam, i onda opet imam. Bas ko u vrijeme plodnih dana.

----------


## justme409

Slazem se sa gore napisanim... Uzeto mjesec, dva, tri pauze. Blazena stvar... Ovaj mj mi ke odličan.

----------


## ljube555

> Slazem se sa gore napisanim... Uzeto mjesec, dva, tri pauze. Blazena stvar... Ovaj mj mi ke odličan.


Jutro, draga koji tvoj plan za dalje???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 

Lista za 05.07.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~~100.dc
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc

Odbrojavalice

jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~19.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc

----------


## Andydea123

eh da... bilo bi idealno ne mislit o tome,nista ne pratit, opustit se,ali kad si iz mjeseca u mjesec stalno kod gina onda se nemozes opustit. moras zbog njega pratit sve da mu mozes rec. ja cu sad nakon M ponovno kod njega i trazit cu uputnicu za HSG da to kroz 8.mj mogu provjerit. prirodno nam ne ide i ako je nesto zastopano ili nesto s hormonima nikakvo opustanje meni nece pomoc. sve skupa 5,5 godina pokusavanja i meni se vise ne ceka prirodno. nemogu vise. e,da imam i dijagnozu: sekundarni sterilitet i meni se vise neda iz mjeseca u mjesec mucit pokusavat prirodno kad ocito postoji neki problem.

----------


## Riri92

Andydea  :Love: 

Ma možemo mi tu davati svakakve savjete, ali ipak svaka od nas najbolje zna za sebe. Odi lijepo na te preglede pa ćeš vidjeti šta kažu. Nadam se da ćeš brzo saznati nešto pametno i da ćeš znati što dalje.  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

> eh da... bilo bi idealno ne mislit o tome,nista ne pratit, opustit se,ali kad si iz mjeseca u mjesec stalno kod gina onda se nemozes opustit. moras zbog njega pratit sve da mu mozes rec. ja cu sad nakon M ponovno kod njega i trazit cu uputnicu za HSG da to kroz 8.mj mogu provjerit. prirodno nam ne ide i ako je nesto zastopano ili nesto s hormonima nikakvo opustanje meni nece pomoc. sve skupa 5,5 godina pokusavanja i meni se vise ne ceka prirodno. nemogu vise. e,da imam i dijagnozu: sekundarni sterilitet i meni se vise neda iz mjeseca u mjesec mucit pokusavat prirodno kad ocito postoji neki problem.


Potpisujem.... 

Ja isto idem kod svoje u pon.na uzv jos cemo ovaj ciklus pratiti, u srijedu idem privat na uzv i dog.za 8 mjesec sono hsg uzv....

Isto mi je dosta vise toga svega....

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> eh da... bilo bi idealno ne mislit o tome,nista ne pratit, opustit se,ali kad si iz mjeseca u mjesec stalno kod gina onda se nemozes opustit. moras zbog njega pratit sve da mu mozes rec. ja cu sad nakon M ponovno kod njega i trazit cu uputnicu za HSG da to kroz 8.mj mogu provjerit. prirodno nam ne ide i ako je nesto zastopano ili nesto s hormonima nikakvo opustanje meni nece pomoc. sve skupa 5,5 godina pokusavanja i meni se vise ne ceka prirodno. nemogu vise. e,da imam i dijagnozu: sekundarni sterilitet i meni se vise neda iz mjeseca u mjesec mucit pokusavat prirodno kad ocito postoji neki problem.


Draga, mi smo blizu po danima ciklusa pa cemo pratiti se i po uzv i po hsg

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Definitivno sam za to da ako nejde samo od sebe se potrazi pomoc. Naravno da opustanje nece dovesti do trudnoce, to je savjet samo za smiriti malo psihu. Ali da ako hodas po pregledima onda ni ne mozes iskljuciti mozak. 
Nakon godinu dana pokusavanja svi imamo pravo na daljnju obradu, zasto te ne bi iskoristili?

----------


## EmaG.

> eh da... bilo bi idealno ne mislit o tome,nista ne pratit, opustit se,ali kad si iz mjeseca u mjesec stalno kod gina onda se nemozes opustit. moras zbog njega pratit sve da mu mozes rec. ja cu sad nakon M ponovno kod njega i trazit cu uputnicu za HSG da to kroz 8.mj mogu provjerit. prirodno nam ne ide i ako je nesto zastopano ili nesto s hormonima nikakvo opustanje meni nece pomoc. sve skupa 5,5 godina pokusavanja i meni se vise ne ceka prirodno. nemogu vise. e,da imam i dijagnozu: sekundarni sterilitet i meni se vise neda iz mjeseca u mjesec mucit pokusavat prirodno kad ocito postoji neki problem.


Ajme Andy, 5,5 godina pokušavanja :Heart:  :Love:

----------


## Viki88

imamo zdravo srčeko  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Riri92

Ajme Viki kako mi je dragooo!  :Heart:  Sva sreća, nadam se da do kraja više nećeš imati nikakvih stresova.  :Smile:

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 


Lista za 06.07.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~~101.dc
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~31.dc

Odbrojavalice

jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~20.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc

----------


## Andydea123

> imamo zdravo srčeko :-d :-d


:-d:-d:-d

----------


## mašnica

> imamo zdravo srčeko


 :Heart:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Vikiiiii!!! Ajme ovo mi je uljepsalo pocetak dana! Kakva divna vijest, samo hrabro napred  :Heart: 

Ja pisnula. Nista. Cca 9-10dpo. Znam da je rano, budem jos jednog tamo negdje Pon-Uto

----------


## Viki88

hvala cure evo cuda postoje,nadam se da cemo dogurati do kraja.. od groznog nalaza i sansi 15%za bebu sada ispada da je potpuno zdrava beba.
cure ja vam drzim fige da sto prije imate svoje plusice  :Heart:

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 

Lista za 07.07.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~32.dc

Odbrojavalice

jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~21.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc

----------


## Andydea123

cure,lista je bez angie... preko 100 dana je nema i mislim da nema smisla da je na nasoj listi. nadam se da ce se javit i da ce nam se pridruzit.  :Kiss:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Curke, di ste i kako ste? Nesto smo se uspavale s vikendom!

Ja se osjecam ko da sam se nahladila jer me na momente dole "reze" ko kad mjehur zeza. Vec vidim da cu se namuciti do menge s umisljenim simptomima i krivo protumacenim sitnicama. A dobro, sve su to "cari" naseg pitovanja. I dalje se nadam da sam rano pisnula mozda.

----------


## Riri92

Ja sam super. Imam još odraditi neke stvari ovaj tjedan i onda opet bježim.  :Grin:  Sutra mi je taj pregled pa ću vidjeti što i kako. U 1 sam se dogovorila da dođem, valjda neće biti prevruće haha. Sutra ujutro čuvam muževu kćer SAMA, malo me strah, držite fige.  :lool:  

Možda ti i je bilo rano, probaj ponovo.  :Smile:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Riri, nebu sutra vruce. Javi nam kaj si saznala. I sretno ujutro s malom, kolko godina ima?

Bum probala ponovo, to je jace od mene  :Grin:

----------


## mašnica

Mojoj M ni traga ni glasa...samo nek dodje pa opet u akciju djeca na moru muz i ja soliramo ovaj tjedan  :Smile:

----------


## Riri92

> Riri, nebu sutra vruce. Javi nam kaj si saznala. I sretno ujutro s malom, kolko godina ima?
> 
> Bum probala ponovo, to je jace od mene


Hoću.  :Smile:  

Hvala haha evo za mjesec dana će 4.

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 

Lista za 08.07.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~33.dc

Odbrojavalice

jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~22.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc

----------


## ljube555

Riri, sretno danas.... [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

I ja bas spremam se za uzv.... i jedva cekam znati

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Riri92

Hvala Ljube  :Smile:  

Evo, kući sam. Napokon sam saznala nešto pametnije od 'nije tebi ništa'. Kaže ginekolog da je meni sve kompletno pomaknuto u desno, i jajnici i maternica. I kaže da me zato boli. Nije ništa opasno zasad, kaže da se to može dogoditi od neliječene upale. Rekao je da ne vidi nikakve priraslice i da s obzirom na to da mi je ciklus normalan, on ne bi ništa radio po tom pitanju. Misli da bi se moglo vratiti na svoje mjesto u trudnoći. Ako se ne vrati, kaže da ćemo kontrolirati jel se pomiče i dalje. 

Čovjek je super i cijela klinika mi je super. Kad budem trudna, tamo ću ići, već sam odlučila.  :lool:  

I da, rekao je da mi neće ništa govoriti o položajima nakon seksa jer to nije znanstveno utemeljeno, ali da mi neće odmoći ako legnem na desnu stranu.  :lool:

----------


## ljube555

Evo mene... jucer primjetim sluz i to dosta 6dc bio jucer i sa tim kaj jos i krvarenja nesto bilo...danas uzv pokazuje endo 11.8mm a folikul desno 20.2mm ..a muz danas otisao i nema ga do petka a ovaj vikend nije bilo akciji posto jos trajala M... a prije dva ciklusa O bila 12dc a ovvaj pomaknuta prije... sve ludo... najvjerojatno da O bude sutra ili najkasnije prekosutra to bude srijeda a muz vraca se u petak... i tu cemo zakasniti... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Riri, bas mi je drago da si zadovoljna s uslugom! I da nisi isla bezveze nego si ipak nesto saznala.

Ljube, ko zna mozda i stignete. Ak racunamo 2mm po damu, zna se desiti i da puknu tek na 26mm (kod mene recimo slucaj) pa onda jos nekih 12-24h kolko jajna stanica zivi... Taman u Petak muza odma na vratima docekas  :Grin:  

Ja pisala test opet, nista... 
Nakon dugo vremena mi tesko bas pada to jer sam se nadala nakon svega kaj su mi rekli poslje hsg-a da ce nam se posreciti... Mozda sljedeci ciklus. Sad se tjesim da bar za vrijeme godisnjeg necu imati mengu

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 

Lista za 09.07.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~34.dc

Odbrojavalice

jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~23.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc

----------


## Buncek

Ja ovaj mjesec preskacem. Imali smo jedan odnos i to 4-5 dana prije ovulacije. Znam da postoji sansa, ali nekako sam sigurna da ce mi menga doci po rasporedu. Isla sam i na pregled urina pa sam dobila antibiotik, a uskoro idem i kod gina jer me bas jako pocelo boljeti za vrijeme ovulacije. Imam osjecaj da mi je unutra sve upaljeno kad su ti dani pa bolje neka pogleda.

----------


## ljube555

> Riri, bas mi je drago da si zadovoljna s uslugom! I da nisi isla bezveze nego si ipak nesto saznala.
> 
> Ljube, ko zna mozda i stignete. Ak racunamo 2mm po damu, zna se desiti i da puknu tek na 26mm (kod mene recimo slucaj) pa onda jos nekih 12-24h kolko jajna stanica zivi... Taman u Petak muza odma na vratima docekas  
> 
> Ja pisala test opet, nista... 
> Nakon dugo vremena mi tesko bas pada to jer sam se nadala nakon svega kaj su mi rekli poslje hsg-a da ce nam se posreciti... Mozda sljedeci ciklus. Sad se tjesim da bar za vrijeme godisnjeg necu imati mengu


Kam ti isla na hsg???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Riri92

Jagodice, žao mi je  :Love:  Držim fige da idući ciklus bude dobitni! 

Buncek, sretno na pregledu.  :Smile:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Riri, hvala ti!

Ljube, na Vuk Vrhovac sam isla na rtg hsg. Jer smo kod njih na humanoj sve radili pa sam i to odlucila. 

Buncek, sretno. Da saznas nesto korisno.

----------


## ljube555

> Riri, hvala ti!
> 
> Ljube, na Vuk Vrhovac sam isla na rtg hsg. Jer smo kod njih na humanoj sve radili pa sam i to odlucila. 
> 
> Buncek, sretno. Da saznas nesto korisno.


Koliko ti cekala na red??? 

Ma nesto nama iskrsnulo da idem privat pa razmisljam da bi isla na uputnicu iduci ciklus... a sada neznam koji pouzdanije rtg hsg ili uzv hsg

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Riri, hvala ti!
> 
> Ljube, na Vuk Vrhovac sam isla na rtg hsg. Jer smo kod njih na humanoj sve radili pa sam i to odlucila. 
> 
> Buncek, sretno. Da saznas nesto korisno.


Bila sam prije 8god negdje na rtg hsg ali to bilo nikako napravljeno i sva ta tekucina izljevala se van a u jajovode uopce nije islo ..i nisam imala uopce nikakvu bol i nisam nista osjecala... pa mislim mozda nije ni dobro bilo napravljeno uopce...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Cekala sam onolko kolko mi je trebalo da skupim nalaze. Znaci svi brisevi, muzev sgram, papa i uzv i ja sam vadila krv za hormone i inzulin. Nama je to sve islo dosta brzo, od kad sam krenula kod svog gina sve skupa 3mj do hsg-a. Ne znam koji je "bolji". Navodno da je uzv manje neugodan ali njega rade ja mislim samo privat.
Jedino sto sam taj dan dosla u Merkur malo prije 8, a uzeli su me na red tek iza 13h pa sam se tu malo nacekala.

----------


## ljube555

> Cekala sam onolko kolko mi je trebalo da skupim nalaze. Znaci svi brisevi, muzev sgram, papa i uzv i ja sam vadila krv za hormone i inzulin. Nama je to sve islo dosta brzo, od kad sam krenula kod svog gina sve skupa 3mj do hsg-a. Ne znam koji je "bolji". Navodno da je uzv manje neugodan ali njega rade ja mislim samo privat.
> Jedino sto sam taj dan dosla u Merkur malo prije 8, a uzeli su me na red tek iza 13h pa sam se tu malo nacekala.


Meni su rekli u vz bolnice samo trebam brisevi koji mi gotovi bili prije tjedan dana a papa bit ce gotov za dva tjedna... pa razmisljam dal idem iduci ciklus preko uputnice na rtg hsg ili pocekam ciklus iza tog znaci u 9mjesecu pa idem na sono uzv hsg... malo dvoumim se zbog toga posto prije rtg hsg nije bio dobro napravljen.... 

Meni danas 8dc i ja imam najvjerojatno O posto bolovi i napuhnutost koma je... a jucer folikul bio 20 i nesto mm... ciklus kratak uzas... ali sutra cu znati na uzv koje je stanje... imam sutra uzv i prekosutra...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Buncek

Danas procitam novu objavu od Buckine mame (ak znate onu zensku sta ima malu od 2 i pol, pa blizance od cc 4-5 mj). I onak si pomislim sta je meni da zelim jos jedno dijete :D Jucer, tata odveo malog u vrtic, a ja prosetala psa, baka dosla po njega u vrtic, pa ga odvela u park. Ja laganini napumpala gume na biciklu, pa skuhala juhu i strukle za veceru, docekala majstore, otisla trcati, tata za to vrijeme dao malom veceru, okupali se i spremio ga na spavanje, ja sam na miru vecerala i nakon toga prosetala psa, pogledala seriju "Za narod". Odmorila se psihicki. Nije mi takav svaki dan, ali... ako opet ostanem trudna, jest biti cu godinu dana doma, al to ce biti zivi raspasoj.

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 

Lista za 10.07.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~35.dc

Odbrojavalice

jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~24.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc

----------


## ljube555

Cure, dal pali koji testici???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mašnica

Ne, kod mene nema potrebe...M još čekam, a sutra sam na UZV ako ne dođe

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 

Lista za 11.07.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~36.dc

Odbrojavalice

jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~25.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Test i dalje negativan, 13dpo. To je definitivno zadnji.

----------


## Buncek

Zao mi je jagodice  :Sad:  valjda bude koji plus do kraja godine

----------


## Riri92

Jagodice baš mi je žao  :Love: 

Ja sam vam došla javiti da su mi poslali rezultate briseva, svi su super, nema nikakvih problema. Kad su mi u ponedjeljak rekli da će mi poslati kroz par dana, očekivala sam 10 dana minimalno.  :lool:

----------


## ljube555

> Ne, kod mene nema potrebe...M još čekam, a sutra sam na UZV ako ne dođe


Koliko dugi tvoji ciklusi???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Riri super!! Stvarno su brzo dosli, bas dobro.

Bucek, ja se nadam da bumo sad na godisnjem nekaj sklepali. I dalje se drzim onoga da su nakon hsg-a vece sanse, i nadam se da se necemo vracati u 9om mj na Vuk Vrhovac. Ali ako je sudeno, sudeno je.

----------


## ljube555

Obavljan jucer uzv privat... 1dc zovem u veze sono hsg uzv ako bude dosao do tad papa ... brisevi sterilni sada sve na pape... da obavimo jos to i onda mozak na pasu ...taman i dragi bude na god.od 1.8 i rodendan imam 20.8... 

Sve sam napravila i dala od sebe sta je mojej moci... ostalo prepustam bogu...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mašnica

> Koliko dugi tvoji ciklusi???
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Nema pravila, nekad su 30, nekad 35, tu i tamo 40....u idućih 5 dana valjda bude...

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 

Lista za 12.07.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~37.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~26.dc

Odbrojavalice

Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Andydea, sutra sam 2dc.

Ljube, ma ja vjerujem cim su brisevi dobri da bude i papa. Drzim fige.

----------


## Buncek

Bila sam kod gina. Zuto tijelo 10 mm se vidi i endometrij 8 mm. Rekao je da je sve ok.

----------


## ljube555

> Bila sam kod gina. Zuto tijelo 10 mm se vidi i endometrij 8 mm. Rekao je da je sve ok.


Moj endo jucer bio 12mm a folikul 22mm

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Bila sam kod gina. Zuto tijelo 10 mm se vidi i endometrij 8 mm. Rekao je da je sve ok.


Super[emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Buncek

Nemam pojma sta to znaci osim da je zuto tijelo znak da sam imala ovulaciju. Jos je rekao da je zuto tijelo skoro bijelo tako da ocekujem ubrzo mengu. Da li mozda znate kako bih mogla produziti ovu drugu luteinsku fazu na prirodan nacin? I kad sam prvi put ostala trudna mi je ciklus bio oko 23 dana.

----------


## ljube555

> Nemam pojma sta to znaci osim da je zuto tijelo znak da sam imala ovulaciju. Jos je rekao da je zuto tijelo skoro bijelo tako da ocekujem ubrzo mengu. Da li mozda znate kako bih mogla produziti ovu drugu luteinsku fazu na prirodan nacin? I kad sam prvi put ostala trudna mi je ciklus bio oko 23 dana.


Vitamin B6 produzuje... malo procitaj o tome... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Buncek, a zasto zelis produziti?

----------


## Buncek

Pa imam ovulaciju na 13-15 dan, a menga dodje na 23.-24. Tako je vec nekoliko godinu. Vecinu zivota sam imala 26-29.

----------


## ljube555

> Pa imam ovulaciju na 13-15 dan, a menga dodje na 23.-24. Tako je vec nekoliko godinu. Vecinu zivota sam imala 26-29.


Da da, to je prekratko...

Moja hvala bogu 14dana

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Cure, da vam kazem istinu ...bas ovaj ciklus cekam da mi dode cim prije M da mogu na pregled jajovoda... dr.me odusevio sa pristupom i ljubaznost od njega...bas mi dao nadu neku i vjetar u leda

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mašnica

Danas UZV i papa drž te fige da ne budu policist.jajnici i da stiže M i da dr.kaže imate moje zeleno svjetlo sve je ok  :Smile:

----------


## chicha

Pozdrav cure, samo da navratim i pospem vas prašinom ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
da što prije netko otvori novo odbrojavanje.

Mi smo dobro,hvala Bogu, danas smo taman na pola puta, 20tt, sve je u redu :Saint: , samo se previše debljamo  :Embarassed:  imam već +6kg.

----------


## ljube555

> Pozdrav cure, samo da navratim i pospem vas prašinom ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> da što prije netko otvori novo odbrojavanje.
> 
> Mi smo dobro,hvala Bogu, danas smo taman na pola puta, 20tt, sve je u redu, samo se previše debljamo  imam već +6kg.


Koga ces dobiti deckica ili curicu???

Kako to brzo proslo 20tt ne mogu vjerovati...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## EmaG.

> Pozdrav cure, samo da navratim i pospem vas prašinom ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> da što prije netko otvori novo odbrojavanje.
> 
> Mi smo dobro,hvala Bogu, danas smo taman na pola puta, 20tt, sve je u redu, samo se previše debljamo  imam već +6kg.


Chicha :grouphug:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## EmaG.

Ček malo sad sam skužila :D ja sam na 21tt i +5. Kaj je to previše? Ja taman mislila kak dobro ide :Shock:

----------


## ljube555

> Ček malo sad sam skužila :D ja sam na 21tt i +5. Kaj je to previše? Ja taman mislila kak dobro ide


Cure, nama dok dode do trudnoci vi cete roditi.... 

Koji spol imas??? Koga nosis???

Viki deckica a vi????

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Riri92

Mašnice sretno!

Chicha maa skinit će se, bitno da je sve drugo dobro.  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

Masnica, kako prosao uzv ???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mašnica

Uzv sve ok...zadebljana sluznica, zuto tijelo je tu. Menga na putu. Kaze da ocito nije bilo ovulacije. Imamo zeleno svijetlo za novu trudnocu  :Smile:  imali smo i prije ali nikako se pojrenuti kako se spada hehe.

----------


## EmaG.

> Cure, nama dok dode do trudnoci vi cete roditi.... 
> 
> Koji spol imas??? Koga nosis???
> 
> Viki deckica a vi????
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Ja isto imam malog živahnog dečkića  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

> Ja isto imam malog živahnog dečkića


Bravooooo[emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Uzv sve ok...zadebljana sluznica, zuto tijelo je tu. Menga na putu. Kaze da ocito nije bilo ovulacije. Imamo zeleno svijetlo za novu trudnocu  imali smo i prije ali nikako se pojrenuti kako se spada hehe.


A nije li zadebljana sluznica moze biti i na pocetku trudnoci???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Uzv sve ok...zadebljana sluznica, zuto tijelo je tu. Menga na putu. Kaze da ocito nije bilo ovulacije. Imamo zeleno svijetlo za novu trudnocu  imali smo i prije ali nikako se pojrenuti kako se spada hehe.


Ja mislim ako zuto tijelo prisutno onda bila i O... kako ja znam

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mašnica

Danas ujutro sam ponovila test negativan je bio a i dr.je rekao da nema naznaka trudnoci.

----------


## Riri92

Mašnice onda samo hrabro dalje.  :Smile:  

Ja osjetim da će mi ovulacija ovih dana. Opuštena sam skroz ovaj ciklus, misli su mi već u Turskoj na plaži haha sutra putujemo.  :Smile:

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 

Lista za 13.07.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~38.dc

Odbrojavalice

Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~2.dc

----------


## anđeo26012013

7dc pridružujem vam se...prošli put sam odmah nakon prvog ciklusa odbrojavala,možda mi opet donese sreću,iako 2ipol godine pokušavamo

----------


## ljube555

> 7dc pridružujem vam se...prošli put sam odmah nakon prvog ciklusa odbrojavala,možda mi opet donese sreću,iako 2ipol godine pokušavamo


Dobro dosla i cim prije otisla!!![emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Rodena beba na tad???? A koji sada problem kaj ne ide vec 2ipol god.???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Riri92

> 7dc pridružujem vam se...prošli put sam odmah nakon prvog ciklusa odbrojavala,možda mi opet donese sreću,iako 2ipol godine pokušavamo


Sretno i tebi ovdje!  :Smile:

----------


## anđeo26012013

Hvala.Curica ima 5godina,rođena ranije sve ok...zašto opet ne ide ne znam i prvi puta nam je dugo trebalo,a za curku isti mj.ostala trudna

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 

Lista za 14.07.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~39.dc

Odbrojavalice

Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
anđeo26012013~~~~~~~~~7.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~3.dc

----------


## Andydea123

anđeo26012013 dobrodosla!  :Kiss:

----------


## ljube555

> Hvala.Curica ima 5godina,rođena ranije sve ok...zašto opet ne ide ne znam i prvi puta nam je dugo trebalo,a za curku isti mj.ostala trudna


Ne kuzim... dugo vam trebalo a za curku isti mj.ostala trudna

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Justme, draga... kam ti nestala??? Kakva situacija kod tebi???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Kod mene nista posebno, pa ni ne pisem. Svasta nesto sa strane mi se dogadja stresno pa nismo bas revni u trudu... Mislim da sam jucer osjetila o na pravoj strani,, ali družili smo se u cetvrtak pa... Sto bude bude. Prebacila sam si sve obaveze oko toga, preglede, uvz na 9ti mj. Nisam sad bas jos od neke volje  :Undecided:

----------


## ljube555

> Kod mene nista posebno, pa ni ne pisem. Svasta nesto sa strane mi se dogadja stresno pa nismo bas revni u trudu... Mislim da sam jucer osjetila o na pravoj strani,, ali družili smo se u cetvrtak pa... Sto bude bude. Prebacila sam si sve obaveze oko toga, preglede, uvz na 9ti mj. Nisam sad bas jos od neke volje


I kod meni cini se O jucer bila na desne strane.... sutra uzv pa cemo vidite...dal bila ili ne.... ali isto sam sve ostavila za iduci mjesec dok napravim sono hsg iduci ciklus.... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## anđeo26012013

[QUOTE=ljube555;3114963]Ne kuzim... dugo vam trebalo a za curku isti mj.ostala trudna

Prva trudnoča završila 22+3,a iz druge imam curku.

----------


## ljube555

[QUOTE=anđeo26012013;3114981]


> Ne kuzim... dugo vam trebalo a za curku isti mj.ostala trudna
> 
> Prva trudnoča završila 22+3,a iz druge imam curku.


Otkud si???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Himalaya

Cure, jučer sam prvi puta u životu uhvatila peak. Ujutro je crtica bila ista kao i kontrolna, a navečer je već bila malo svijetlija. Jutros je već bila puno svijetlija. Znači li to da je ovulacija bila ili će tek nastupiti? Pokrili smo dan prije, jučer i pokrit ćemo danas i sve što treba. Koristim lh trakice na koje ste me vi uputile.

----------


## ljube555

> Cure, jučer sam prvi puta u životu uhvatila peak. Ujutro je crtica bila ista kao i kontrolna, a navečer je već bila malo svijetlija. Jutros je već bila puno svijetlija. Znači li to da je ovulacija bila ili će tek nastupiti? Pokrili smo dan prije, jučer i pokrit ćemo danas i sve što treba. Koristim lh trakice na koje ste me vi uputile.


U roku 12-24sata nakon peaka nastupa O

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 

Lista za 15.07.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~40.dc

Odbrojavalice

Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
anđeo26012013~~~~~~~~~8.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~4.dc

----------


## Andydea123

jutro cure! evo da se malo javim. ja ovaj ciklus nisam ulovila peak... O bi trebala bit na desnoj strani a ta strana me nikad ne boli,uvijek lijeva i mislim da ovaj ciklus nista od O. necu kod gina,nekako nemam volje... a trebala bi ponovit i briseve jer sam ih radila u 11.mj i za hsg mi vjerojatno nece ni vrijedit. 
ovo sve me preopteretilo,malo bi odmorila. ovo ljeto sam se pretrpala posla tako da sam rastegnuta na sve strane. muz isto radi od jutra do sutra i nemamo vremena za neki mir i odmor. pokrivamo mi skoro svaki drugi dan pa sto bude. samo sto bi mi trebalo par dana odmora od svega a nikako ulovit malo slobodnog vremena za negdje pobjec haha.a to bi mi bilo najpotrebnije.

----------


## Andydea123

> Cure, jučer sam prvi puta u životu uhvatila peak. Ujutro je crtica bila ista kao i kontrolna, a navečer je već bila malo svijetlija. Jutros je već bila puno svijetlija. Znači li to da je ovulacija bila ili će tek nastupiti? Pokrili smo dan prije, jučer i pokrit ćemo danas i sve što treba. Koristim lh trakice na koje ste me vi uputile.


draga,drzim fige da ovaj ciklus bude dobitan!  :fige:  :Kiss:

----------


## ljube555

Malo me panika lovi...

Sta znaci cista zutog tijela??? Rekla mi dr.bila jucer O endo 10mm prelazi u neku drugu strukturu i zuto tijelo tu ali u papiri napisa cista zutog tijela...i ima slobodne tekucine... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> jutro cure! evo da se malo javim. ja ovaj ciklus nisam ulovila peak... O bi trebala bit na desnoj strani a ta strana me nikad ne boli,uvijek lijeva i mislim da ovaj ciklus nista od O. necu kod gina,nekako nemam volje... a trebala bi ponovit i briseve jer sam ih radila u 11.mj i za hsg mi vjerojatno nece ni vrijedit. 
> ovo sve me preopteretilo,malo bi odmorila. ovo ljeto sam se pretrpala posla tako da sam rastegnuta na sve strane. muz isto radi od jutra do sutra i nemamo vremena za neki mir i odmor. pokrivamo mi skoro svaki drugi dan pa sto bude. samo sto bi mi trebalo par dana odmora od svega a nikako ulovit malo slobodnog vremena za negdje pobjec haha.a to bi mi bilo najpotrebnije.


Meni za hsg rekli papu ne starije od sest mjeseca

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Andeo, dobrodosla i sretno. Zao mi je sto ti je druga trudnoca zavrsila tako....

Ljube, najbolje da nazoves pa pitas dr. Super da ti je potvrdeno da je bila O

Himalaya, bravo za peak! Super ste vi to pokrili, drzim fige!

Riri, moram ti reci da ti zavidim, haha! Uzivaj samo, pisi nam kak ti je, vadi nam malo mast hahaha.

JustMe, nek si si pomaknula. Ako osjetis da ti je svega malo previse i bolje da ne forsiras, nego da si das malo odmora.

Andydea, nadam se da ces uspjeti uhvatiti malo vremena za sebe uskoro, i malo se opustiti. 

Masnica, super za zeleno svijetlo. Sad gas!! :Mrgreen:


Trudnice nase, uvijek mi je drago kad se javite. Samo neka bude skolski i dosadno do kraja. Ne brinite za kile, jedite sad poslje i tako necete imati vremena  :Grin: 


Mi eto cekamo da M zavrsi pa da se primimo opet posla. Od Cetvrtka sam na godisnjem, nadam se da ce to biti dobitna kombinacija (hsg + plodni dani na godisnjem) 
I da, muzek polozio vozacki! Danas popodne bas ide gledati neki autic, ako bude sve oke auto je nas!

----------


## ljube555

> Andeo, dobrodosla i sretno. Zao mi je sto ti je druga trudnoca zavrsila tako....
> 
> Ljube, najbolje da nazoves pa pitas dr. Super da ti je potvrdeno da je bila O
> 
> Himalaya, bravo za peak! Super ste vi to pokrili, drzim fige!
> 
> Riri, moram ti reci da ti zavidim, haha! Uzivaj samo, pisi nam kak ti je, vadi nam malo mast hahaha.
> 
> JustMe, nek si si pomaknula. Ako osjetis da ti je svega malo previse i bolje da ne forsiras, nego da si das malo odmora.
> ...


Jesam zvala sam naknadno...sve u svemu tako treba biti... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Ovulaciju smo pokrili... a sada cekam M da obavim Hsg i bas sam nestrpljiva da dode cim prije ..
 Ali moze papa zeznuti i ne doci do tad...

Danas smo razgovarali sa dr.da iduci ciklus pojacam malo O prije hsg da budemo sigurni...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Kak planirate pojacati ovulaciju? Kao neka terapija ili?

----------


## ljube555

> Kak planirate pojacati ovulaciju? Kao neka terapija ili?


Da... hsg bi bio negdje 8dc... terapiju bi pila od 2dc do6dc ...O prirodno imam vec tri ciklusa zaredom 12dc ili 13dc... letrozol bi valjda dobila

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Riri92

Oo pa Jagodice čestitke mužu!  :Smile:  

Ma super je, uživam i odmaram.  :Smile:  Vrijeme je isto super. Jutros smo bili na plaži, pa onda malo išli u obilazak. Sad pijem kavu na balkonu, a muž čita recenzije restorana da vidimo gdje ćemo na večeru, nema kod njega da se ne istraži kad je finoća hrane u pitanju.  :Laughing:  

Danas mi je ovulacija, pokrili smo ove dane prije pa što bude bit će.  :lool:

----------


## mašnica

Cure da li uzimate bilo kakve pripravke, vitamine, minerale ili neke čajeve?

----------


## ljube555

> Cure da li uzimate bilo kakve pripravke, vitamine, minerale ili neke čajeve?


Samo folnu 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## anđeo26012013

Folnu,vrkutu pijem mj dana pa radim pauzu

----------


## Riri92

Ja ne pijem ništa.

----------


## ljube555

Ja sam pila vrkutu ali me isusila skroz... pa sam odustala od njej

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## anđeo26012013

Mislis nisi po njoj imala sluzi??vise ne znam kaj bi koristila da pojacam ovulaciju...znam da sam prije moje B. svasta konzumirala i kaj je pomoglo nemam pojma,s tim da mm nije nista htio piti,osim antibiotika  :Very Happy:  ...brisevi nam bili losi

----------


## ljube555

> Mislis nisi po njoj imala sluzi??vise ne znam kaj bi koristila da pojacam ovulaciju...znam da sam prije moje B. svasta konzumirala i kaj je pomoglo nemam pojma,s tim da mm nije nista htio piti,osim antibiotika  ...brisevi nam bili losi


I ovako imam problem sa sluzi a od vrkute nisam imala ama bas nista

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 


Lista za 16.07.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~41.dc

Odbrojavalice

Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
anđeo26012013~~~~~~~~~9.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~5.dc

----------


## Andydea123

> Cure da li uzimate bilo kakve pripravke, vitamine, minerale ili neke čajeve?


pijem folnu,vrkutu (taman ostala bez) i neku mjesavinu od par vrsta trava. neznam jeli pomaze,ja pijem hahaha. 
mašnice,ima li nekakvih naznaka da stize M? kad ocekujes?

----------


## mašnica

Ja sam pila folnu pa stala sad sam uzela centravit samo da potrošim pila prošle godine imama za 10 dana još.

Pa ne znam što je nešto sam zaštekala, već je naravno trebala doći. Trbuh je napuhnut bude valjda ovih dana nikako i nikako...

Takav dugi ciklus mi se dogodi 2,3x godišnje ali dođe...

----------


## ljube555

> Ja sam pila folnu pa stala sad sam uzela centravit samo da potrošim pila prošle godine imama za 10 dana još.
> 
> Pa ne znam što je nešto sam zaštekala, već je naravno trebala doći. Trbuh je napuhnut bude valjda ovih dana nikako i nikako...
> 
> Takav dugi ciklus mi se dogodi 2,3x godišnje ali dođe...


Ajme vec 41dc... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Buncek

Ja polako osjecam da mi stiže menga. Full sam nervozna i rastresena, al jos me nista ne boli dole. Dršte fige da dodje sutra ili cak prekosutra. Ipak je ciklus od 24-25 dana normalniji nego od 23.

----------


## ljube555

> Ja polako osjecam da mi stiže menga. Full sam nervozna i rastresena, al jos me nista ne boli dole. Dršte fige da dodje sutra ili cak prekosutra. Ipak je ciklus od 24-25 dana normalniji nego od 23.


Ja zadnja dva imam od 26dana i ovaj bude ocito isto takav ...bar mi tako ginek.potvrdio... imam jos dosta do pocetka M ali jedva cekam da mi dode

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Riri samo uzivaj. I ja sam ko tvoj muz, nejdem jesti a da ne istrazim haha.

Ja pijem samo folnu, vrkutu imam doma jos je zapakirana jer imam uredne cikluse. A cula sam da kolko nepravile izregulira, tolko redovne zna zeznuti pa se necu igrati.

----------


## ljube555

> Riri samo uzivaj. I ja sam ko tvoj muz, nejdem jesti a da ne istrazim haha.
> 
> Ja pijem samo folnu, vrkutu imam doma jos je zapakirana jer imam uredne cikluse. A cula sam da kolko nepravile izregulira, tolko redovne zna zeznuti pa se necu igrati.


Ja isto samo folnu

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Buncek draga, ti blizu testa[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3] dal bude kaj ili????

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Buncek

Ljube, imam osjecaj da ce doci svaki tren. Mozda jos danas ili sutra.

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube, imam osjecaj da ce doci svaki tren. Mozda jos danas ili sutra.


Mozda nece doci[emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 


Lista za 17.07.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~42.dc

Odbrojavalice

Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
anđeo26012013~~~~~~~~~10.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~6.dc

----------


## Andydea123

> Mozda nece doci[emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


ja navijam za plus! 
i iva nam je tu blizu testa... 
 :Cekam:  :Kiss:  :fige:

----------


## ljube555

> ja navijam za plus! 
> i iva nam je tu blizu testa...


Buncek, navijamo za plusssss[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Riri92

I ja, i ja!  :Very Happy:

----------


## ljube555

Buncek draga, kakva situacija???? Svi cekamo i navijamo za zvoj plusic[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Masnica, sta kod tebi????[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mašnica

BUCKA ajmooo!!! Držimo fige i šaljemo vibriceee *~~~~~**~~**~~~~~~~



*Još nema ništa kod mene čeka se M...javim...

----------


## Buncek

Cure, nista jos od menge. Streca me dole, nije mi bas ugodno ni hodati. Imam osjecaj da cu svaki tren procuriti.

----------


## EmaG.

> Cure, nista jos od menge. Streca me dole, nije mi bas ugodno ni hodati. Imam osjecaj da cu svaki tren procuriti.


Buncek, koji ti je dpo?

----------


## Buncek

Ma ne znam 100%,mozda 13-14. Mislim da je krenulo pomalo. Javim.

----------


## iva_777

Ja sam tek sad vidjela koji sam dc  :facepalm:  Otkad gulimo sezonu nista ne pratim, osim sto po bolovima znam kad je O.
Po tome ocekujem M za 7 dana. 
Cice bole vec sad za poludit, a koliko sam nervozna i cendrava bolje da ne pricam  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## justme409

Ja ne znam dali je to povezano sa jajovodom manje ili sto al sam primjetila da imam 2 razlicia ciklusa, tj simptome pmsa... U ciklusu kad je o na pravoj strani cice me bole jace i pocnu skoro odmah nakon m, opstipaciju dobijem... Kad je na onoj drugoj suprotni

----------


## Buncek

Meni je danas 1. dc. Bas me sve boli i mucno mi je,  a krvi jako malo. Cudne su mi zadnje dvije menge, nije bilo krvi kao inace.

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 


Lista za 18.07.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~43.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc

Odbrojavalice

Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
anđeo26012013~~~~~~~~~11.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1.dc

----------


## Andydea123

> Meni je danas 1. dc. Bas me sve boli i mucno mi je,  a krvi jako malo. Cudne su mi zadnje dvije menge, nije bilo krvi kao inace.


buncek,bas mi je zao...  :Taps:

----------


## Buncek

Meni i nije, znala sam da ovaj mjesec nema skoro ni malo sanse. Drago mi je sto mi je ciklus malo duzi ovaj mjesec.

----------


## ljube555

Masnica, da ti razgovarala sa dr.po tom pitanju da imas uzasno dugi ciklusi??? 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mašnica

Jesam, rekao je da stiže. Već sam pisala, traju mi i inače oko 30 tak dana, ovako dugo nije bilo već neko vrijeme. Ali jajnici su ok.

Danas sam 1.DC stigla je ...

----------


## Buncek

Mene bas jako boli ova m, i pocela sam jako krvariti... neka. Prosla m mi je trajala 3 dana i od toga prvi i zadnji bili kao inace zadnji. To mi je bilo precudno. Mozda se tek sad vratilo sve u normalu nakon spontanog.

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 


Lista za 19.07.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc

Odbrojavalice

Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
anđeo26012013~~~~~~~~~12.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 


Lista za 20.07.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc

Odbrojavalice

Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
anđeo26012013~~~~~~~~~13.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc

----------


## anđeo26012013

Cure pa ja cijeli život imam dugi ciklus 30/32dana meni to normalno

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 


Lista za 21.07.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc

Odbrojavalice

Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
anđeo26012013~~~~~~~~~14.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc

----------


## anđeo26012013

Cugnula se jedna nedjeljna pivica pa opušteno u akciju večeras  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  kaj ima žene kod vas?

----------


## ljube555

> Cugnula se jedna nedjeljna pivica pa opušteno u akciju večeras [emoji38][emoji38] kaj ima žene kod vas?


 A nista bas...ceka se M 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 


Lista za 22.07.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc

Odbrojavalice

Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
anđeo26012013~~~~~~~~~15.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc

----------


## ljube555

Jutro svima, kakva situacija ???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mašnica

Nema nikakve situacije kod mene haha s mužem porječkana malo smo si službeni..drugo ništa

----------


## ljube555

> Nema nikakve situacije kod mene haha s mužem porječkana malo smo si službeni..drugo ništa


[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Riri92

Kod mene odlična, još uvijek sam u Turskoj.  :Smile:  

Ne čekam mengu, ali ne čekam ni trudnoću.  :lool:

----------


## Himalaya

Ni kod mene ništa novog. Očekujem M za vikend.

----------


## ljube555

> Ni kod mene ništa novog. Očekujem M za vikend.


I ja z a vikend[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Bas sam jadna... za vikend treba doci M i moram zvati za naruciti se za hsg... a nikako da dode papa... nadam se da do petka bude dosao inace nista od hsg... dok sam odlucila da idem na to onda nesto treba da zezne... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## anđeo26012013

Mašnica poslije svađe je slađe....Ljube555 nadam se da ce ti papa doći ovaj tj.

----------


## iva_777

Ja spotingiram od prekjucer navecer i nikako da krene...bas me muci.

----------


## Buncek

Meni je nekako u fokusu samo godisnji. Na poslu samo stres, jedva cekam da pobjegnem.

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 



Lista za 23.07.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~31.dc

Odbrojavalice

Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
anđeo26012013~~~~~~~~~16.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc

----------


## ljube555

> Ja spotingiram od prekjucer navecer i nikako da krene...bas me muci.


Draga, dal krenulo jace ili mozda skroz stalo???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## iva_777

Konacno krenuli kako treba. Pisite 1.dc, pa krecemo ispocetka  :Wink:

----------


## Riri92

Iva  :Love:  

Buncek, uživaj na godišnjem!  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

> Konacno krenuli kako treba. Pisite 1.dc, pa krecemo ispocetka


Zao mi je draga!!!! I ja ocekujem za vikend a zvala za papu mozda u srijedu iducu bude gotov nalaz ali nije sigurno... a u pon.budu me narucili za hsg pa ako ne bude gotov nalaz otkazujemo termin za iduci ciklus...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mašnica

Mene muči to "gađanje" ovulacije...Zapravo iduci dani nadalje su idealni ali ako je M neredovita onda se ti dani pomicu ...uh...tko ce izdrzati po ovim vrucinama...jos imam i niski tlak cesto mi se vrti tesko podnosim vrucinu...napor je to  :Grin:

----------


## Riri92

Mi skoro sve ovdje s niskim tlakom.  :Smile:  

Meni je bilo baš lijepo ovaj ciklus, nismo ništa ciljali nego kad je bilo, bilo je. Počeli su mi neki pms simptomi danas pa vjerojatno ništa neće biti, ali nema veze, bitno da je nama bilo lijepo i da smo se odmorili na godišnjem.  :lool:

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 

Lista za 24.07.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

Odbrojavalice

Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
anđeo26012013~~~~~~~~~16.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc

----------


## Andydea123

jutro cure... 
na danasnji dan prije godinu dana imala sam plus. :Crying or Very sad:  kako vrijeme leti... i od tad vise nikako da uspijemo. za daljnje pretrage moram ponovno vadit briseve i papu i dok to ne povadim nista od hsg-a,a tako sam vise izgubila volju stalno ici po doktorima da vam ne mogu opisat... sve se nadam da ce nam se ipak prirodno posrecit ali kako vrijeme ide sve sam manje u to uvjerena. mrzim ovu nemoc. godine idu,D. ce za par mjeseci napunit 9,muz puni 37.,a ja cu za 3 mjeseca 31 godinu. ufff....

----------


## Riri92

Andydea  :Love:  
Žao mi je što se loše osjećaš, želim ti + što prije!  :Kiss:

----------


## ljube555

> jutro cure... 
> na danasnji dan prije godinu dana imala sam plus. kako vrijeme leti... i od tad vise nikako da uspijemo. za daljnje pretrage moram ponovno vadit briseve i papu i dok to ne povadim nista od hsg-a,a tako sam vise izgubila volju stalno ici po doktorima da vam ne mogu opisat... sve se nadam da ce nam se ipak prirodno posrecit ali kako vrijeme ide sve sam manje u to uvjerena. mrzim ovu nemoc. godine idu,D. ce za par mjeseci napunit 9,muz puni 37.,a ja cu za 3 mjeseca 31 godinu. ufff....


Draga moja ista prica kako i moja... samo kod nas god.dana bilo 6.7 ovaj mjesec... iduci sam ciklus na hsg posto to je ostalo zadnje sta mmogu napraviti i isto vise nemam vjeru vise... M ocekujem za vikend

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Andydea123

> Draga moja ista prica kako i moja... samo kod nas god.dana bilo 6.7 ovaj mjesec... iduci sam ciklus na hsg posto to je ostalo zadnje sta mmogu napraviti i isto vise nemam vjeru vise... M ocekujem za vikend
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


ljube,znas sve...  :Love:

----------


## ljube555

> ljube,znas sve...


Znam draga... i mislim i vjerujem cak da isto osjecamo se[emoji25][emoji25][emoji25]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> ljube,znas sve...


Poslala sam ti pp

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 

Lista za 25.07.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc

Odbrojavalice

Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
anđeo26012013~~~~~~~~~17.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc

----------


## ljube555

> [emoji813]
> 
> Lista za 25.07.2019.
> 
> (Ne) čekalice
> 
> Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc
> 
> Odbrojavalice
> ...


Draga, sorry... 

Danas 1dc

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Riri92

Ljube žao mi je što je stigla  :Love:

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube žao mi je što je stigla


A navikla sam vec na to da nista od trudn.

Drugi tjedan u cetvrtak narucena sam na hsg  i jedva to cekam

A ovaj ciklus koji bio uopce sve bez veze...hodala sam na folikul.i O bila definitivno po rijecima dr.12i 13dc... posto 11dc folikul bio 22mm a 14dc vidila zuto tijelo... po tome 12 ili 13dc to je bila sub.ili nedelja znaci da mi ovaj vikend tek u sub.ned.ili pon.trebala doci M a ona dosla 24dc ...

Znaci ciklus bio od 23dana a po tomu O bila 9dc vec... a po uzv na 11dc jos bio folikul... i sada ti to sve skuzi... ili ona nije dobro pogledala pa to mozda bila cista a ne folikul ili ciklus skratio se posto zbog druge faze ciklus da nije bio od 14dana nego bio kraci puno...

Jedino znam jako dobro da sam vec luda od svega toga i ocajna i jadna i jako umorna... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mašnica

Što se događa kada jajnik kao da se stvrdne i napne prema gore, kao da se izboči osjetim pod rukom? Najčešće samo jedan...

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 

Lista za 26.07.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc

Odbrojavalice

justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
anđeo26012013~~~~~~~~~18.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc

----------


## Riri92

> Jedino znam jako dobro da sam vec luda od svega toga i ocajna i jadna i jako umorna... 
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Vjerujem da ti je teško. Brzo dolazi i taj četvrtak, pa će i od njega sigurno nešto biti.  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

> Vjerujem da ti je teško. Brzo dolazi i taj četvrtak, pa će i od njega sigurno nešto biti.


Ahhhh....

To idem samo radi toga da ostalo samo hsg za napraviti... i da potvrdim svoju intuiciju i svoje sumnji da je ipak kiretaza zacjepila jajovodi...

Ova M mi je tako obilna i bolna da je to strasno i jos je tri cetiri dana dosla prije .... 

Tek u cetvrtak cu znati 100% dal idem na hsg ili ne...posto postoje mogucnost da me bude papa zeznuo

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## bubekica

> A navikla sam vec na to da nista od trudn.
> 
> Drugi tjedan u cetvrtak narucena sam na hsg  i jedva to cekam
> 
> A ovaj ciklus koji bio uopce sve bez veze...hodala sam na folikul.i O bila definitivno po rijecima dr.12i 13dc... posto 11dc folikul bio 22mm a 14dc vidila zuto tijelo... po tome 12 ili 13dc to je bila sub.ili nedelja znaci da mi ovaj vikend tek u sub.ned.ili pon.trebala doci M a ona dosla 24dc ...
> 
> Znaci ciklus bio od 23dana a po tomu O bila 9dc vec... a po uzv na 11dc jos bio folikul... i sada ti to sve skuzi... ili ona nije dobro pogledala pa to mozda bila cista a ne folikul ili ciklus skratio se posto zbog druge faze ciklus da nije bio od 14dana nego bio kraci puno...
> 
> Jedino znam jako dobro da sam vec luda od svega toga i ocajna i jadna i jako umorna... 
> ...


Ljube, malo upadam u temu, pratim vas stalno iz prikrajka jer su mi odbrojavanja prirasla srcu. 
Izgleda da ti je kratka lutealna faza, to je isto moguce, nije nuzno da bude 14 dana nakon ovulacije.

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube, malo upadam u temu, pratim vas stalno iz prikrajka jer su mi odbrojavanja prirasla srcu. 
> Izgleda da ti je kratka lutealna faza, to je isto moguce, nije nuzno da bude 14 dana nakon ovulacije.


To mi je sada ovaj ciklus prvi put dogodilo... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Jedva cekam hsg a strah imam prvo pd loseg nalaza a drugo dal bude bolno

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Riri92

> Jedva cekam hsg a strah imam prvo pd loseg nalaza a drugo dal bude bolno
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Ne znam koliko ću ti pomoći, ali ja uvijek gledam na takve stvari da ako je i loše, bolje da znam da je loše. Nemaš ništa od neznanja, a ako je loše onda bar možeš ići dalje na neke druge načine. U svakom slučaju, sretno.  :Smile:  

Ja sam od jutros potpuno uvjerena da sam trudna, uopće ne znam koji mi je vrag.  :lool:  Jučer sam bila potpuno uvjerena da nisam, izašla van, pila. Danas sam toliko uvjerena da ne želim ni pomirisati alkohol hahaha.

----------


## ljube555

> Ne znam koliko ću ti pomoći, ali ja uvijek gledam na takve stvari da ako je i loše, bolje da znam da je loše. Nemaš ništa od neznanja, a ako je loše onda bar možeš ići dalje na neke druge načine. U svakom slučaju, sretno.  
> 
> Ja sam od jutros potpuno uvjerena da sam trudna, uopće ne znam koji mi je vrag.  Jučer sam bila potpuno uvjerena da nisam, izašla van, pila. Danas sam toliko uvjerena da ne želim ni pomirisati alkohol hahaha.


A gdje je testic???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Riri92

> A gdje je testic???
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Uf, u Istanbulu sam, mislim da će čekati nedjelju dok se vratim kući.  :lool:  
Ako budem baš jako nestrpljiva onda ću ga nabaviti ovdje danas pa ujutro napraviti, ali potrudit ću se čekati, bit će i rezultat točniji.  :Smile:

----------


## mašnica

> Što se događa kada jajnik kao da se stvrdne i napne prema gore, kao da se izboči osjetim pod rukom? Najčešće samo jedan...



Netko please iskustvo? Ne boli... M je prosla krenuli smo u akciju...

----------


## ljube555

> Netko please iskustvo? Ne boli... M je prosla krenuli smo u akciju...


Ja nisam susretala se sa tim pa ti ne mogu pomoci... zao mi je draga!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 

Lista za 27.07.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc

Odbrojavalice

Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
anđeo26012013~~~~~~~~~19.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc

----------


## Riri92

Ništa od mog strpljenja.  :lool:  

Napravila sam test jutros, pozitivan.  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

> Ništa od mog strpljenja.  
> 
> Napravila sam test jutros, pozitivan.


Ajmeeeeeee[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] cestitke ogromne[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji2956]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Ništa od mog strpljenja.  
> 
> Napravila sam test jutros, pozitivan.


Dal kasni M ili nije????

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Riri, krece novo odbrojavanje[emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Riri92

Hvala  :Kiss:  

Ne kasni, treba doći za dva dana. Piše u uputama da može 5 dana prije očekivane menstruacije pa se vodim time.  :lool:

----------


## ljube555

> Ništa od mog strpljenja.  
> 
> Napravila sam test jutros, pozitivan.


Poslala sam ti pp

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Hvala  
> 
> Ne kasni, treba doći za dva dana. Piše u uputama da može 5 dana prije očekivane menstruacije pa se vodim time.


Hoces ici na betu ili ces samo cekati pregled i uzv???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Riri92

> Hoces ici na betu ili ces samo cekati pregled i uzv???
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Mislim da ću ići, nema šanse da ja uspijem sjediti i čekati.  :lool:  Strah me zbog biokemijske prošli put, pa bih radije odmah znala kakva je beta.

----------


## ljube555

> Mislim da ću ići, nema šanse da ja uspijem sjediti i čekati.  Strah me zbog biokemijske prošli put, pa bih radije odmah znala kakva je beta.


Kad ces onda betu ici vaditi???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Riri92

Nadam se odmah u ponedjeljak.  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

> Nadam se odmah u ponedjeljak.


Kako osjecas se??? Dal osjecas uopce sta???? Poslala sam ti pp

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Riri92

> Kako osjecas se??? Dal osjecas uopce sta???? Poslala sam ti pp
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Tlak mi je još niži nego inače pa sam umorna. Do prije 2 dana sam osjećala grčeve u jajnicima kao u pms-u ali to je sad prešlo više u neku napetost. I sise me užasno bole, pogotovo kad idem niz stepenice.  :Laughing:  
Kad sam u pms-u onda se bol smanjuje kako treba doći menga, a sad sve jače.

----------


## Buncek

Čestitam Riri! Zelim ti urednu i skolsku trudnocu!  :Smile:

----------


## Riri92

> Čestitam Riri! Zelim ti urednu i skolsku trudnocu!


Hvala Buncek!  :Smile:

----------


## mašnica

Riri ajmeeee kako lijepe vijesti!!! Čestitam!!! Neka je sa srećom! :Heart:  :Heart:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Riri92

> Riri ajmeeee kako lijepe vijesti!!! Čestitam!!! Neka je sa srećom!


Hvala ti!  :Smile:   :Heart:

----------


## Viki88

Ririii ajme pa divne vijesti ,hvala Bogu bilo je i vrijeme :happy:  :Heart:  cestitam  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Riri92

Hvala Viki!  :Smile:   :Heart:

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 

Lista za 28.07.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc-test pozitivan!!!
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc

Odbrojavalice

anđeo26012013~~~~~~~~~20.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc

----------


## Andydea123

> Ništa od mog strpljenja.  
> 
> Napravila sam test jutros, pozitivan.


ajme Riri!!!! ČESTITAM!!!!  :Klap:  :Sing: 




> Riri, krece novo odbrojavanje[emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]
> 
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


novo odbrojavanje napokon!!! kad otvaras?

----------


## Riri92

Hvala!  :Very Happy: 

Da, nadam se da će trajati što kraće haha. Pričekat ću pregled pa onda otvaram. Sutra ću ići izvaditi betu pa ću odmah vidjeti i kad bi trebao biti pregled.  :Smile:

----------


## justme409

Cestitam!!! Napisi nam tajnu.

Meni pisite 1dc

----------


## Riri92

Hvala!  :Smile:  

Ja bih rekla da je tajna stvarno u opuštanju. Odnosno, vjerujem da je na meni to djelovalo. Mene inače psiha može zakočiti ajme, tako da mi je sad dobro došlo što sam se potpuno opustila i što nisam uopće razmišljala o trudnoći. Prestala sam sumanuto čitati sve o začeću, pratiti, brojati.. Po internetu stvarno milijun glupih savjeta, čak sam pročitala nedavno da ima razlike u kvaliteti sperme muškarca koji ide spavati prije 22:30 i poslije 22:30  :Laughing:  Tako da sam to sve maknula od sebe i odlučila samo uživati u godišnjem, moru, suncu, Turskoj, mužu i sebi, jel.  :lool:

----------


## ljube555

> Hvala!  
> 
> Ja bih rekla da je tajna stvarno u opuštanju. Odnosno, vjerujem da je na meni to djelovalo. Mene inače psiha može zakočiti ajme, tako da mi je sad dobro došlo što sam se potpuno opustila i što nisam uopće razmišljala o trudnoći. Prestala sam sumanuto čitati sve o začeću, pratiti, brojati.. Po internetu stvarno milijun glupih savjeta, čak sam pročitala nedavno da ima razlike u kvaliteti sperme muškarca koji ide spavati prije 22:30 i poslije 22:30 [emoji38] Tako da sam to sve maknula od sebe i odlučila samo uživati u godišnjem, moru, suncu, Turskoj, mužu i sebi, jel.


Meni to ne pomaze... nazalost

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Himalaya

Riri wow čestitam! Želim ti urednu i školsku trudnoću!
Meni je danas 1dc.

----------


## Riri92

Hvala  :Smile:  

Ma kontam Ljube, zato i kažem da vjerujem da je kod mene bio problem to što sam samu sebe kočila sa previše razmišljanja.  :Smile:  
Ja vama svima držim fige da se što prije ukažu plusići, a bilo bi super i da neka sa mnom otvara odbrojavanje, da ne budem Pale sam na svijetu.  :lool:

----------


## justme409

Ja se vracam u 9tom mj. Otici cu tad napokon na pregled kod gin. I ako ostane kako sad predvidja aplikacija, O na moj rodjendan,, mozda bude zanimljiv poklon za taj rodjendan  :Smile: 
Imam jos mjesec dana cekanja. Jedino je to malo frustrirajuce kad fali jedan dio... Ali dobro.

----------


## Riri92

Justme ja ću ti samo poslati  :Kiss:  i poželjeti da se nauživaš što više možeš do 9. mjeseca i da onda rođendan bude posebno obilježen!  :Smile:

----------


## Viki88

riri sretno sa betom danas i javi rezultate  :Very Happy:

----------


## Buncek

Ja sam jucer pisnula lh trakicu i prilicno je potamnila. Drzim fige da mali spermic nadje put do jajne stanice. Hehehehe!  Ajmooo  :Wink:

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 

Lista za 29.07.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc-test pozitivan!!!
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc

Odbrojavalice

anđeo26012013~~~~~~~~~21.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc

----------


## Riri92

Beta 236. Trebam doći opet za dva dana da vidimo jel se dupla. I uzv ću vjerojatno raditi u ponedjeljak. 
Ja sam mislila da beta treba biti veća, ali kaže doktor da je to veće od prosjeka za ovo razdoblje.  :Smile:  

Ajmoo Buncek, sretno!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Andydea123

> Hvala  
> 
> Ma kontam Ljube, zato i kažem da vjerujem da je kod mene bio problem to što sam samu sebe kočila sa previše razmišljanja.  
> Ja vama svima držim fige da se što prije ukažu plusići, a bilo bi super i da neka sa mnom otvara odbrojavanje, da ne budem Pale sam na svijetu.


Riri,koliko vremena ste pokusavali doci  do T? mene jutros dolje sve nesto bolucka,ocito nista kod mene ni ovaj ciklus... ovo bi moglo biti odbrojavanje by Riri,...mozda i by anđeo,ona je tu blizu. sve druge su daleko...

----------


## justme409

Riri pa znas da je to junačka beta... Drzim fige!!!!

----------


## Riri92

Andydea, tri mjeseca. Imala sam biokemijsku na proljeće, ali tad nismo pokušavali. Onda smo se jaaako pazili dok nam ne prođu svatovi i onda počeli. 
Mene je isto boluckalo sve, kao da trebam dobiti. I još me bolucka. 

Justme, hvala  :Kiss:

----------


## ljube555

> Beta 236. Trebam doći opet za dva dana da vidimo jel se dupla. I uzv ću vjerojatno raditi u ponedjeljak. 
> Ja sam mislila da beta treba biti veća, ali kaže doktor da je to veće od prosjeka za ovo razdoblje.  
> 
> Ajmoo Buncek, sretno!


Beta je prava!!!!! 

Sretno draga do kraja....

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Buncek

Riri, super ti je beta. Bas lijepo. Pretpostavljam da gin ne ocekuje vec u pon srceko vidjeti ili?

Bas gledam dal ima podatak s otprilike kolikom betom se vido srce i nasla sam: 
" Porast HCG-a i razine progesterona s visokom sigurnošću govore za urednu kliničku trudnoću. Ona se dokazuje kad se ultrazvukom prikaže gestacijska vrećica u maternici, najranije 31-og dana ciklusa. Tada je razina HCG-a viša od 1000-1500 IU/L. Na kraju 6. tjedna trudnoće (u drugom tjednu izostanka menstruacije), razina β HCG je iznad 6000 IU/L, na UZV se vidi par mm veliki embrij i mogu se vidjeti otkucaji srca."

----------


## Riri92

Hvala!  :Kiss:  

Nemam pojma haha. Rekao je da dođem da vidimo jel se nešto vidi. Možda želi vidjeti gestacijsku vrećicu?

----------


## Buncek

Ma da, svejedno. Eto uzivaj u svojoj srecici! A valjda cemo ti se i mi ostale pridruziti u uzivanju. Mozda ne ovaj mjesec, ali nadam se ove ili iduce godine (bar za sebe).  :Smile:  Kod mene nije neka priša.

----------


## EmaG.

> Hvala!  
> 
> Nemam pojma haha. Rekao je da dođem da vidimo jel se nešto vidi. Možda želi vidjeti gestacijsku vrećicu?


Ajme nisam par dana gledala i dođem kad ono plusići <3 <3 <3
Riri, sretno ti do kraja! Neka sve bude dosadno i po udžbeniku i da uživaš u svakom trenu :Kiss: 

Mislim da neki ginekolozi pozovu tako rano da vide jel sve ok, jel se vidi šta bi trebalo za taj tjedan (gestacijska i odjek ploda) i da je sve tamo gdje treba biti. 
A srce je nama zakucalo u 6tjednu, ali nekad bude i tek u 7. ili 8. tjednu. 

Mi smo novo odbrojavanje otvarale kad su nam sva srčeka počela kucati. Tako nam je netko bio tada napisao da se tad otvara, ali ti vidi kako tebi odgovara. Bitno da se otvara novo odbrojavanje! (p.s. ajde neka bude pravilo da svako drugo bude dvostruko ili trostruko, može? :p )

----------


## Riri92

Hvala cure!  :Kiss:  

Ma otvorit ću i ja onda kad čujemo srce.  :Smile:  I slažem se sa idejom haha.  :Grin:

----------


## Buncek

Ema, pa da, kao da je vazno hoce li riri cekati jos nekog... svejedno samo da bude pluseva i beba i da bude sve ok.

----------


## Viki88

bravo riri  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Riri92

> bravo riri


 :Kiss:

----------


## mašnica

> Ja sam jucer pisnula lh trakicu i prilicno je potamnila. Drzim fige da mali spermic nadje put do jajne stanice. Hehehehe!  Ajmooo


Ajmo Buncek!!! Ja nisam na trakicama ja sam u akciji ovih dana pa kako bude...danas sluz krenula a jučer bilo akcijski...hehe

Nek nam se ulovi  :Smile:

----------


## EmaG.

> Ema, pa da, kao da je vazno hoce li riri cekati jos nekog... svejedno samo da bude pluseva i beba i da bude sve ok.


Ma Buncek, krivo si skužila :Laughing:  Pa nisam ni mislila da bi trebala čekati, nego da neka nam bude sad tako da poslije njenog odbrojavanja sljedeće opet imamo dvostruko ili trostruko  :grouphug:

----------


## Buncek

Ema, nisam se dobro izrazila. Hehe. Mislila sam u stilu: pa i nije vazno da li ce cekati ako neka od nas i zatrudni u iduca 2-3 tjedna - najmanje ce biti bitno dal ce odbrojavanje biti zajednicko ili ne. Nek Riri otvori temu, a slijedeca cura ce vec otvoriti svoju kad bude spremna, bilo to za 2 tjedna ili 2 mjeseca... Samo da bude sve dobro, nije kao da tu pisemo zbog otvaranja odbrojavanja s nasim nadimcima.  :Smile:  Bar ja ne! Hehehe

----------


## Buncek

Bilo bi najbolje da sve zatrudnimo u iducih mjesec dana i gotovo odbrojavanje  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

> Bilo bi najbolje da sve zatrudnimo u iducih mjesec dana i gotovo odbrojavanje


[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mašnica

:Heart:  :Saint:  :Heart:  :grouphug:

----------


## EmaG.

Riri, kako se osjećaš? Piši nam malo da se prisjetimo prvih simptoma  :Smile: 

Koji ti je danas dpo?

----------


## Riri92

Trebam nove grudnjake.  :Laughing:  Sve mi kipi, valjda velika navala hormona? I boli. 
Tlak mi je konstantno nizak, stalno mi je pritisak u glavi. I u jajnicima još uvijek neki pritisak. I stalno sam žedna, ne znam jel to simptom trudnoće ili nečega drugog.  :lool:  

Danas 15. dpo

----------


## ljube555

> Trebam nove grudnjake. [emoji38] Sve mi kipi, valjda velika navala hormona? I boli. 
> Tlak mi je konstantno nizak, stalno mi je pritisak u glavi. I u jajnicima još uvijek neki pritisak. I stalno sam žedna, ne znam jel to simptom trudnoće ili nečega drugog.  
> 
> Danas 15. dpo


Draga, jedan dan ti kasni a beta preko dvjesto...mozda imas dva[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Riri92

Ajme Ljube pa pala bih u nesvijest od šoka da mi to kaže na pregledu.  :Laughing:

----------


## EmaG.

> Trebam nove grudnjake.  Sve mi kipi, valjda velika navala hormona? I boli. 
> Tlak mi je konstantno nizak, stalno mi je pritisak u glavi. I u jajnicima još uvijek neki pritisak. I stalno sam žedna, ne znam jel to simptom trudnoće ili nečega drugog.  
> 
> Danas 15. dpo


 :Zaljubljen:  
Sad kad si spomenula, mislim da se sjećam da sam i ja stalno bila žedna u početku, ali ne sjećam se da sam nailazila na taj simptom :D
Ali neka ih je, neka se samo redaju!

----------


## Riri92

Da, nigdje ne piše.  :lool:  

Kako si ti Ema? Viki, Chicha? Pišite i vi što vam se događa, pripremajte nas haha.  :Very Happy:

----------


## anđeo26012013

Čestitam Riki92,želim ti urednu i dosadnu trudnoču...a otvori brojanje kada ti želiš,ja sam 32dc kad sam tek test radila

----------


## Riri92

> Čestitam Riki92,želim ti urednu i dosadnu trudnoču...a otvori brojanje kada ti želiš,ja sam 32dc kad sam tek test radila


Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## EmaG.

> Da, nigdje ne piše.  
> 
> Kako si ti Ema? Viki, Chicha? Pišite i vi što vam se događa, pripremajte nas haha.


Super sam, sve ide dobro :Smile:  Danas baš bila na kontroli i sljedeća za 5 tjedana. Počela sam se skroz opuštat između tih kontrola otkako se mališa migolji. Sad je lakše opustiti se i uživati :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

> Super sam, sve ide dobro Danas baš bila na kontroli i sljedeća za 5 tjedana. Počela sam se skroz opuštat između tih kontrola otkako se mališa migolji. Sad je lakše opustiti se i uživati


I ti deckica nosis???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## EmaG.

> I ti deckica nosis???
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Da :Very Happy:

----------


## Riri92

> Super sam, sve ide dobro Danas baš bila na kontroli i sljedeća za 5 tjedana. Počela sam se skroz opuštat između tih kontrola otkako se mališa migolji. Sad je lakše opustiti se i uživati


Divnoo, baš mi je drago.  :Smile:

----------


## justme409

Pa riri i meni malo mirise ta beta na 2, ili malo raniju o
Sto god od toga dvoje dobro je hahahahaha
Koliko se sjecam i ja sam bila zedna prije testa koji dan. Ali ja sam u to vrijeme postavljala laminat pa sam tome pripisivala. Mozda je i to rani znak. Hahahahah sad sljedeci mj gledaju svi tko je zedan malo vise hahahahaha

----------


## Buncek

Hahaha, ja sam non stop zedna i non stop piskim. Samo kaj je test na trudnocu negativan  :Smile:

----------


## Riri92

> Hahahahah sad sljedeci mj gledaju svi tko je zedan malo vise hahahahaha


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

Ma ne znam, neću se još zamarati s tim jel dvoje ili jedno. Čitala sam i na forumu da je nekima beta u tom razdoblju bila po 700, 800. Koliko ih je onda kod njih, 10?  :lool:

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 

Lista za 30.07.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~31.dc-test pozitivan!!!

Odbrojavalice

anđeo26012013~~~~~~~~~22.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc

----------


## Andydea123

jucer stigla M... tko je šiša!
cure,ja sam sinoc bila na najlipsem mjestu na svijetu-na koncertu za naseg Olivera Dragojevica (Trag u beskraju) e to ste trebale vidjet. toliko ljudi u svom malom mjestu nisam ja mislim nikad vidila. tako super atmosfera! iz svakog kafica,restorana,trgovine,kuce...sa svakog zvucnika izlazile su samo njegove pjesme. gdje god prodes cujes njega. nesto neopisivo! jedva cekam sljedecu godinu da se ovo ponovi. Bio je SVE!!!  :Heart:

----------


## Viki88

cure kod mene ogtt nije bas bajan  :Undecided:  nikad mira. 4,5/9,7/6,3

----------


## Riri92

Andydea baš lijepo  :Heart:  

Viki  :Love:  I što sad ide? To se prati, liječi ili?

----------


## justme409

Sto je tocno ogtt?

----------


## ljube555

> Sto je tocno ogtt?


Secer

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## iva_777

Riri  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Viki88

> Andydea baš lijepo  
> Viki  I što sad ide? To se prati, liječi ili?


 a neznam dijeta vjerovatno , da prati se svaki mj se pikas i nosis profil guk-a ali jos neznam dali cu ja to morati

----------


## ljube555

> a neznam dijeta vjerovatno , da prati se svaki mj se pikas i nosis profil guk-a ali jos neznam dali cu ja to morati


Ja samo jednom isla na profil u bolnicu na jednodnevni i vise nisam trebala...malo pazila sta sam jela i to je to

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> cure kod mene ogtt nije bas bajan  nikad mira. 4,5/9,7/6,3


Pa prvo i zadnje vadenje dobro a kako sjecam se i u sredine dobro

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Riri92

Iva  :Smile:  

Viki nadam se da će sve biti okej i da nećeš morati to raditi.  :Smile:

----------


## EmaG.

Ja sam baš bila prošli tjedan i sve ove vrijednosti su u intervalima koje oni gledaju. Tako da nije potrebna niti dijeta niti ništa drugo. Baš sam čitala kakve žene znaju imati vrijednosti visoke, ovo je sve super. Ma taj malac će biti najzdravije dijete ikad, vidjet ćeš :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

> Ja sam baš bila prošli tjedan i sve ove vrijednosti su u intervalima koje oni gledaju. Tako da nije potrebna niti dijeta niti ništa drugo. Baš sam čitala kakve žene znaju imati vrijednosti visoke, ovo je sve super. Ma taj malac će biti najzdravije dijete ikad, vidjet ćeš


Htjela sam i ja napisati da je to dobar ogtt ali cekala sam da javi se jos netko da ne bi pogresila

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Inesz

*@Nemasekiracije*, prodaja na Rodinom forumu je zabranjena!
Ako ti je nešto ostalo od terepije/suplemenata - možeš pokloniti. 

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/65433-O...99#post3112399

----------


## Viki88

da srednja je skroz na granici i znam da su strogi po tom pitanju pa zato mislim da me nebi na dijetu stavili

----------


## ljube555

> da srednja je skroz na granici i znam da su strogi po tom pitanju pa zato mislim da me nebi na dijetu stavili


Ne bi trebali[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Papa stigao super nalaz....

1.8 u 15.30 narucena sam na sono uzv hsg.... jedva cekam to...

Ali bojim se kakav bude nalaz i boli naravno... 

Ali opet dok razmislim da sam prosla punkciju JS i porod i izljecila sve ZUBE sta inace kod mene ZUBAR DR.nismo bas prijatelji... pa valjda budem i to prezivela

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Buncek

Brzo ce to doci ljube. Sretno!

----------


## ljube555

> Brzo ce to doci ljube. Sretno!


Ahhhh

Bas zato kaj to u cetvrtak prekosutra a mene strah velikiiiii[emoji27][emoji27][emoji27]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Riri92

Jutro cure! 

Ljube, super vijesti.  :Smile:  
Ja sjela na kavu, čekam rezultate bete. Dosađujem se.  :lool:

----------


## anđeo26012013

Ljube super,ali ne mora biti da boli,svatko ima drugaciji prag boli,sogorica je rekla da ju nista nije boljelo...riki  :Heart:

----------


## Riri92

Beta 406. Zašto se nije poduplala? 

Čekam ginekologa, zadržao se s nekim drugim pregledom. Popizdit ću dok ga dočekam.

----------


## Buncek

Riri, mislim da ti je ok da se skoro dupla. Nije potrebno da bude bas tocno. Pise da se beta dupla svaka 2-3 dana. Glavno da ne pada ili da se u 2 dana povecala od 230 do npr.samo 300. To bi bilo vec cudno i razlog za brigu. Ovo tvoje je super.

----------


## Munkica

Riri, to ti je ok. 236 pa 406 je skoro pa duplo. Nikad ti nece biti tocno duplo.

----------


## ljube555

> Beta 406. Zašto se nije poduplala? 
> 
> Čekam ginekologa, zadržao se s nekim drugim pregledom. Popizdit ću dok ga dočekam.


U većini normalnih trudnoća, na razini hCG ispod 1200 mlU / ml, razina hCG obično se udvostruči svaka 48-72 sata i normalno se povećava za najmanje 60% svaka dva dana

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 

Lista za 31.07.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~31.dc-test pozitivan!!!

Odbrojavalice

anđeo26012013~~~~~~~~~23.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc

----------


## ljube555

> Beta 406. Zašto se nije poduplala? 
> 
> Čekam ginekologa, zadržao se s nekim drugim pregledom. Popizdit ću dok ga dočekam.


Draga, ti obavila gin.???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Riri92

Obavljeno, kaže da je to dobro i da se dupla svakih 48-72 sata. Malo sam se bezveze uspaničarila.  :Embarassed:

----------


## ljube555

> Obavljeno, kaže da je to dobro i da se dupla svakih 48-72 sata. Malo sam se bezveze uspaničarila.


Bio uzv ili?????

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Riri92

> Bio uzv ili?????
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Nije, u ponedjeljak trebam doći na uzv. Rekao je da će se tada sigurno nešto vidjeti.  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

> Nije, u ponedjeljak trebam doći na uzv. Rekao je da će se tada sigurno nešto vidjeti.


Krenuli  kakve simptome???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ajmeeee Ririiiiiiiiii  :Very Happy: : heart: CESTITAAAAAM!!!

Ljube, sretno sutra. Ne brini oko boli, gadno je ali traje stvarno kratko i  cim je pregled gotov odma sve prestane. To je mozda minuta boli i neugode, da se izdrzati. Mene je splasilo sve sto sam procitala, a uzalud. Drzi se.

Buncek jel se pokriva?  :Grin: 

Viki, drzim fige da budu oke nalazi da se ne moras pikati. 

Cure, nadam se da ste dobro sve  :Heart: 

Ja sam slabo aktivna jer sam na godisnjem i odlucila sam ovaj ciklus nista ne pratiti. Nisam ni lh piskila ni nista. Pokrivali smo svaki dan od cca 6dc pa tamo negdje do 14dc (meni su O oko 11-12). Ne znam ni koji sam dc, izbjegavam pogledati ovu listu haha. Skroz smo opusteni, uzivam kaj ne moram na posao i kaj sam doma s muzem i zivotinjama. Pa cemo vidjeti

----------


## Munkica

Ljube, isla sam na uzv hsg i nije me stvarno nimalo boljelo (doduse rekli su da popijem neki painkiller prije. Ne sjecam se koji). Osjetila lagani pritisak i to je to.

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube, isla sam na uzv hsg i nije me stvarno nimalo boljelo (doduse rekli su da popijem neki painkiller prije. Ne sjecam se koji). Osjetila lagani pritisak i to je to.


Kratko traje??? Obje strane prohodne??? I pokaze i jedan i drugi jajovod dok prolazi taj kontrast ili???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Hvala cure!!!![emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Munkica

Trajalo 10-15 min. Sve prohodno I sve se vidi na monitoru tako da odmah znas koje je stanje.

----------


## ljube555

> Trajalo 10-15 min. Sve prohodno I sve se vidi na monitoru tako da odmah znas koje je stanje.


Strahu sam...ne toliko boli koliko loseg nalaza[emoji25][emoji25][emoji25]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mašnica

Ljube ajmo pozitivno!!!! Bit ce sve ok i dobar nalaz!! Uz tebe smo!

----------


## Riri92

Ljube, samo ono što sam pisala već, nikakvih velikih simptoma još. Malo sam postala baba, idem rano spavati, a prije sam bila prava noćna ptica.  :lool:  
I samo pozitivno i hrabro, sve će biti u redu.  :Smile:  

Jagodicee  :Heart:

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube, samo ono što sam pisala već, nikakvih velikih simptoma još. Malo sam postala baba, idem rano spavati, a prije sam bila prava noćna ptica.  
> I samo pozitivno i hrabro, sve će biti u redu.  
> 
> Jagodicee [emoji813]


Bar budem sutra znala na cemu sam..


Da god.dana nije doslo do trudn.nakon kiretazi to mi je malo cudno...a zadnje dvje trudnoci i prvog pokusaja primilo se...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Buncek

Jagodicebobice, slabo kao i uvijek.  :Smile: 
Sretno danas Ljube. Riri, babe nejdu rano spat vec bebe hihihi trudnoca te pomladila  :Wink:

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 

Lista za 01.08.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~32.dc-test pozitivan!!!

Odbrojavalice

anđeo26012013~~~~~~~~~24.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc

----------


## ljube555

Cure, pomoc trebam... pa ja jos tu i tam imam blago smedi iscjedak , znam da je 8dc ali kakva bila M jako jako obilna nije ni cudo...

Ali zabrinjava me to , dal to bude ometalo hsg ili????

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ljube, ne vjerujem da moze ometati. Narocito ako ne krvaris nego je samo smedji iscjedak. Eventualno im spomeni, ali ne vidim razlog da bi smetalo. Meni nisu obilne M ali 7-8dc uredno imam jos smedji iscjedak, tako da po meni te to ne treba brinuti.
Kad si narucena? Sori ako si napisala nikak da nadem...

----------


## Riri92

> Riri, babe nejdu rano spat vec bebe hihihi trudnoca te pomladila


Hahaha istina, može se i tako gledati.  :lool:  

Ljube, sretno danas!  :Kiss:

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube, ne vjerujem da moze ometati. Narocito ako ne krvaris nego je samo smedji iscjedak. Eventualno im spomeni, ali ne vidim razlog da bi smetalo. Meni nisu obilne M ali 7-8dc uredno imam jos smedji iscjedak, tako da po meni te to ne treba brinuti.
> Kad si narucena? Sori ako si napisala nikak da nadem...


U 15.30

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Hvala cure..

Na iglama sam ...bojim se da je to cudo

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## EmaG.

> Hvala cure..
> 
> Na iglama sam ...bojim se da je to cudo
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Ljube, ak se dobro sjećam ti si rekla da imaš 4ero djece, jel tak? Pa nemre boliti valjda više nego porod, tako da drž se i bit će dobro  :Wink:

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube, ak se dobro sjećam ti si rekla da imaš 4ero djece, jel tak? Pa nemre boliti valjda više nego porod, tako da drž se i bit će dobro


Da... e upravo sa tim tješim se ...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Cure koje bili na hsg friski ...dal ste krvarili nakon toga???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Viki88

ljube sretno

----------


## ljube555

> ljube sretno


Hvala draga.... popila sam normabel.. omamio me ..

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mašnica

Ljubeee javiii nadam se sve dobro proslo?

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ljube, ja ne znam dal sam krvarila jer kontrast koji su mi pustali je ni manje ni vise nego crvene boje. Tako da ne znam dal je kontrast ili krv, prvi dan sam imala ulozak, dan nakon toga samo dnevni. Drugi dan samo malo onako u tragovima izlazilo. Ali normalno je i krvariti malo. Nadam se da si dobro i da nije bilo strasno.

----------


## Buncek

Ljube, gdje si????

----------


## Viki88

riri vadis danas betu opet ili?

----------


## EmaG.

> Ljube, gdje si????


Bome nas je zabrinula. Ja se ulovim da svako malo provjeravam da vidim jel ima novosti...

Riri, ako vadiš betu, sretno, ali znamo već da će rasti kako treba  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 

Lista za 02.08.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~33.dc-test pozitivan!!!

Odbrojavalice

anđeo26012013~~~~~~~~~25.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc

----------


## Andydea123

ljube,kako je proslo?

----------


## Riri92

Ma možda se ženi samo ne da pisati.  :lool:  Bila je na forumu sinoć (Riri detektivka), tako da mislim da je sve okej. Ali Ljube ipak nam javi kako je bilo, čekamo.  :Wink: 

Ema, nisam danas išla. Zadnji put mi je rekao da sama odlučim jel hoću ili neću treći put, ali da on misli da nema neke potrebe. I jutros otkad sam se ustala muka mi je, tako da neću ni ići. Čekam ponedjeljak.  :Smile:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Riri, pametno. Sad laganini cekanje do prvog uzv-a. Jesi narucena vec ili?

Nadam se da sve oke Ljube. Meni su rekli kad sam isla na rtg hsg da je taj nesto neugodniji od sono uzv, nadam se da nisi imala neko lose iskustvo.

----------


## Riri92

> Riri, pametno. Sad laganini cekanje do prvog uzv-a. Jesi narucena vec ili?


Jesam, u 11 u ponedjeljak.  :Smile:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Nemoj se sekirati ako tak rano ne vidis plod, nego samo gestacijsku, obzirom da je dosta rana trudnoca.

----------


## Riri92

> Nemoj se sekirati ako tak rano ne vidis plod, nego samo gestacijsku, obzirom da je dosta rana trudnoca.


Ma znam.  :Smile:  Nadam se da će se barem nešto vidjeti, može i samo gestacijska.  :lool:

----------


## EmaG.

> Ema, nisam danas išla. Zadnji put mi je rekao da sama odlučim jel hoću ili neću treći put, ali da on misli da nema neke potrebe. I jutros otkad sam se ustala muka mi je, tako da neću ni ići. Čekam ponedjeljak.


Ma da, nije to u konačnici niti bitno. Ja nisam nikad u životu išla to vaditi pa šta sad :Smile: 

Kak su nam anđeo i jagodica? Kad bi trebala M doći?

----------


## ljube555

Hey cure evo me, ISPRICAVAM SE DA NISAM ODMAH JAVILA...

Od tog normabela koji sam trebala popiti prije hsg jednostavno nisam funkcionirala nego spavala samo.... 

Sve dobro proslo bez trunke boli... oba jajovoda prohodni , desni kao prolazila tekucina malo sporiji ali na drugom uzbrizganju vec samo proletila... a lijevi odmah prosla ... malo imam kao u tragovima sukravicu i malo me danas grci... sve ostalo super... 

Preporucim svima da to obavi tko jos nije.... liijepo sve vidis na uzv kako traje postupak... rekao dr.da sada cisti od svega...i malo prosireni...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Riri92

Ljube supeeer! Baš mi je drago da ti je dobro prošlo i da nije bilo boli. Sad samo hrabro dalje.  :Smile:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ljube ajde bas mi je drago, pa sve dobre vijesti! Sad se primit posla hehe!

Ema, ne znam kad treba doci, brijem kroz nekih tjedan dana. I dalje izbjegavam pogledati koji sam dc  :Grin:   Sto vise pratim, to vise umisljam i zabrijavam simptome tako da ovaj ciklus samo opusteno!

----------


## EmaG.

> Ema, ne znam kad treba doci, brijem kroz nekih tjedan dana. I dalje izbjegavam pogledati koji sam dc   Sto vise pratim, to vise umisljam i zabrijavam simptome tako da ovaj ciklus samo opusteno!


 :Klap:  joj da, sori rekla si da ne pratiš baš zato! Pomiješalo mi se :Smile:  Onda potiho držimo fige  :Wink:

----------


## Buncek

Cure, primjetila sam par rozi-crvenih mrljica na gacicama. Ne kuzim otkud krvarenje. Najvjerojatnije mi je ovulacija bila prije 4-5 dana. Nekak ne vjerujem da je implantacijsko.

----------


## Riri92

> Cure, primjetila sam par rozi-crvenih mrljica na gacicama. Ne kuzim otkud krvarenje. Najvjerojatnije mi je ovulacija bila prije 4-5 dana. Nekak ne vjerujem da je implantacijsko.


Mislim da sam pročitala da implantacijsko bude 7-8 dana nakon ovulacije. Pa ako ti je možda bila malo ranije, tko zna.  :Smile:  Držim fige da jeste implantacijsko!  :Smile:

----------


## EmaG.

> Cure, primjetila sam par rozi-crvenih mrljica na gacicama. Ne kuzim otkud krvarenje. Najvjerojatnije mi je ovulacija bila prije 4-5 dana. Nekak ne vjerujem da je implantacijsko.


Pa po čemu znaš kad ti je bila ovulacija? Možda ti je to ovulacijsko krvarenje. Koliko se sjećam meni je jednom bilo tako rozo kad je bilo.
Implantacijsko je više smečkasto jer se stanica implantira na mjesto gdje je stara krv, a ne nova. 

Hm aj pokrij ti to i danas za svaki slučaj :Smile:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Mozda implantacija, mozda kasnija ovulacija. Ali ako si uhvatila peak onda sumnjam da je ovulacija. A da je malo rano za implantaciju je... Kad si peak uhvatila? (nesto se sjecam kao da jesi...)

Ema, ma samo ti pitaj. Nije da ja ne razmisljam o nicemu, samo ne pratim. Hvala na figicama, ovo nam je drugi ciklus nakon hsg-a. I stvarno sam se nadala da ce se nakon toga primiti. Em mi je moja ginica s VV rekla da me odstopala, em mi tisucu puta ponovila da se primimo posla. Bas mi je malo deprimirajuca pomisao da bi morali u Rujnu opet na Vuk Vrhovac dalje u postupak, ali Boze moj. Ako je to put koji moramo proci, neka tako i bude. Al svakako se nadam... Kroz koji dan ce testic pasti pa cemo vidjeti!

Riri, spavas?  :Grin:

----------


## Riri92

Jagodice nadam se da nećete morati u postupak, ali sviđa mi se tvoje pozitivno razmišljanje. To ti sigurno može samo pomoći!  :Smile:  

Ne spavam još hahaha ali mogla bih.  :Laughing:  Trebala bih malo raditi. Danas nisam ništa jer me mučnina iznenadila, cjelodnevna. Ali evo ni sad mi se ne da.  :lool:

----------


## ljube555

> Mozda implantacija, mozda kasnija ovulacija. Ali ako si uhvatila peak onda sumnjam da je ovulacija. A da je malo rano za implantaciju je... Kad si peak uhvatila? (nesto se sjecam kao da jesi...)
> 
> Ema, ma samo ti pitaj. Nije da ja ne razmisljam o nicemu, samo ne pratim. Hvala na figicama, ovo nam je drugi ciklus nakon hsg-a. I stvarno sam se nadala da ce se nakon toga primiti. Em mi je moja ginica s VV rekla da me odstopala, em mi tisucu puta ponovila da se primimo posla. Bas mi je malo deprimirajuca pomisao da bi morali u Rujnu opet na Vuk Vrhovac dalje u postupak, ali Boze moj. Ako je to put koji moramo proci, neka tako i bude. Al svakako se nadam... Kroz koji dan ce testic pasti pa cemo vidjeti!
> 
> Riri, spavas?


Posto smo mi sada procisceni [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3], trebalo bi to uhvatiti se uskoro...

Ja sam bas gledala na uzv kako tekucina prolazi kroz jajovod i izlazi u trbusnu supljinu

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Buncek

Uhvatila sam peak s trakicama u nedjelju, bila je i po sluzi. Nikad mi se prije nije dogodila krv na gacicama cc tjedan prije menge osim u prvoj trudnoci. Ah, nadam se najboljem...

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 

Lista za 03.08.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~34.dc-test pozitivan!!!
anđeo26012013~~~~~~~~~26.dc

Odbrojavalice

jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc

----------


## Riri92

> Uhvatila sam peak s trakicama u nedjelju, bila je i po sluzi. Nikad mi se prije nije dogodila krv na gacicama cc tjedan prije menge osim u prvoj trudnoci. Ah, nadam se najboljem...


 :fige:  :fige:

----------


## Buncek

Nadam se da nije neka upala jer me malo boli u krizima i osjecam lagani pritisak dole. Ne znam da li bi trebala kontaktirati gina jer mi se stvarno nikad nije desilo da krvarim usred ciklusa. Al bile su samo tri svijetlo crvene tockice na gacicama i nisu potamnile te mrlje kasnije kao sto inace bude s krvi. U prvoj trudnoci je bila jedna tockica. Ma bila trudna il ne, necu se zivcirati oko toga. Ako se pocne ponavljati uvijek ga mogu pitati.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

A cuj, ove bolove i pritisak kaj si navela, oce to navodno i u trudnoci. Vidim da si 17dc, to je malo rano za test pa ne znam opce kaj bi ti savjetovala osim da se jos par dana naoruzas strpljenjem i pozitivom.

----------


## Riri92

Istina, i kod mene je prisutan taj pritisak i bol. Ja bih ti isto savjetovala da pričekaš još koji dan pa napravi test.  :Smile:

----------


## Buncek

A da, i hocu. Imam hrpu kineza. Jos nesto cudno. Danas sam se preznojavala cijeli dan i isla sam si izmjeriti temperaturu i 37,2. I zateze me dosta gornji dio trbuha iznad pupka. Ah, bilo bi lijepo da je trudnoca, eto kad sam vidjela jucer taj crvenkasti spotting stvarno sam se ponadala.

----------


## Viki88

buncek drzim figee , daj Noze da je to to

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 

Lista za 04.08.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~35.dc-test pozitivan!!!
anđeo26012013~~~~~~~~~27.dc

Odbrojavalice

jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc

----------


## anđeo26012013

Danas mi je 29dc vidim da mi nekaj ne štima,16 dc dva puta pisano i 14.7.mi je bio 8dc a na 7dc  :Laughing:  išla pogledati jer mi se ne poklapa s mobom

----------


## ljube555

> Danas mi je 29dc vidim da mi nekaj ne štima,16 dc dva puta pisano i 14.7.mi je bio 8dc a na 7dc [emoji38] išla pogledati jer mi se ne poklapa s mobom


Kaj bude testic????

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## anđeo26012013

Pošto imam duge cikluse ne nadam se ničemu,tek za vikend radim,ako u sri i čet ne dobim

----------


## mašnica

Buncek sto ima kod tebe, kako se osjecas? 

Ja sam 19DC i nikakve simptome ovulacije ne osjecam...nula bodova bas me brine to  :Sad:   ok dugi su ciklusi mozda tek sad krene...

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 

Lista za 05.08.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~36.dc-test pozitivan!!!
anđeo26012013~~~~~~~~~29.dc

Odbrojavalice

jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc

----------


## Andydea123

Danas mi je 29dc vidim da mi nekaj ne štima,16 dc dva puta pisano i 14.7.mi je bio 8dc a na 7dc [/COLOR] :Laughing:  išla pogledati jer mi se ne poklapa s mobom

anđeo,jeli sad štima lista? :Yes:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Bok curke! Kak smo?

Ja jucer pisnula test, negativan je. To bi bilo cca 20-12dpo tako da je to to. Jbg...

----------


## Buncek

Osjecam se cudno. U zelucu mi je neka muka vec drugi dan. Ni kava mi ne pase. Znam da je to moguce i simptom rasta bete, al ne znam... mozda umisljam zbog prevelike zelje. Preznojavam se cesto kroz dan i kad izmjerim u tom trenu temperaturu bude 37-37,2.  Danas sam piskila test i cini mi se kao da vidim neku sjenu, al mozda me oci varaju i isto sve od prevelike zelje pa se za 6-7 dana budemo svi smijali mojoj gluposti. :D mozda sam prije pokupila neku.virozicu.

----------


## Riri92

Jagodice žao mi je  :Love:  :Heart:  

Buncek  :Very Happy:  Ako jeste trudnoća, vjerojatno je prerano za test pa zbog toga sjena. Strpi se još malo, a mi ćemo ti svi držati fige.  :Smile:  

Ja sam bila na pregledu, vidjeli smo gestacijsku i žumanjčanu vrećicu. Ginekolog očekuje da bi se idući tjedan trebalo čuti i srce.  :Smile:

----------


## mašnica

Ma buncek kava je znak definitivno! Drzim fige. Jagodice...hrabro i pozitivno dalje :Heart:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Hvala na ohrabrenju curke.

Buncek, drzim figeeee, mozes kako zaljepiti sliku testa?

----------


## Buncek

Jagodice, nema svrhe. I ovako kad gledam imam osjecaj da haluciniram. Vidjet cemo za koji dan dal ce pocet tamnit pa onda zalijepim ako stvarno necega ima. Pisam kineze jer ih imam tonu pa zasto ne... ovo racunam ko minus.   :Wink:  Jucer sam bila sva uzrujana, drhtava, na rubu placa.... danas mi je malo bolje. Kao da me ta sjenica smirila i podsjetila da nemrem nista napraviti ili ce biti nesto ili nece... ja na to ne mogu utjecati.

----------


## ljube555

Ja ovaj ciklus ne nadam se nicemu uopce... dr.rekao prije sono hsg dok radio uzv rekao da endo nije bas pravilnog oblika i na lijevom jajniku vidi cistu a na desnom kao da je neki folikul ali sumnja da od tog bude O...
Ali nikad se nezna kao.... i kao posto tad bio 8dc a ciklus znaju biti od 25 do 32 dana da postoji kao neka nada ali jako jako malo... 

Ali ja cu svakako otici u srijedu ujutro na uzv kod svoje gin.da vidimo dal bila O i kakvo uopce stanje ...

Ali ja ne nadam se uopce... jedino danas bila bol na desne strane pa sada ..... M bi trebala dobiti oko 20.8 a taj dan imam rodendan....

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## anita83

> Jagodice žao mi je  
> 
> Buncek  Ako jeste trudnoća, vjerojatno je prerano za test pa zbog toga sjena. Strpi se još malo, a mi ćemo ti svi držati fige.  
> 
> Ja sam bila na pregledu, vidjeli smo gestacijsku i žumanjčanu vrećicu. Ginekolog očekuje da bi se idući tjedan trebalo čuti i srce.


Pa ti trudna!?!! Cestitam!!
Ja se jos pokusavam sa mm dog za trece i nemogu odustat....mozda budem odbrojavala i ja

----------


## mašnica

*anita* idemo po treće ajde ajde!

----------


## Riri92

Hvala Anita  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

> Pa ti trudna!?!! Cestitam!!
> Ja se jos pokusavam sa mm dog za trece i nemogu odustat....mozda budem odbrojavala i ja


Cekamo te[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Jedino veliki plus... da ja sada znam da jajovodi prohodni i bit ce jednog dana i taj veliki plus....

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Riri92

Oo Ljube pa brzo ti je rođendan!  :Smile:  Jel planiraš neko slavlje?

----------


## ljube555

> Oo Ljube pa brzo ti je rođendan!  Jel planiraš neko slavlje?


Ako bude plus[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]

Ali od plusa valjda nista nece biti....pa...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## anđeo26012013

> Danas mi je 29dc vidim da mi nekaj ne štima,16 dc dva puta pisano i 14.7.mi je bio 8dc a na 7dc [/COLOR] išla pogledati jer mi se ne poklapa s mobom
> 
> anđeo,jeli sad štima lista?


Ma ne trebas se sekirati  :Smile:  ,da imam test doma vjerojatno bi ga vec napravila,ali mi ide na zivce kaj se zurim i nadam pa ga napravim i negativan...pa sad malo cekam,ako ne dobim,za vikend obavezno radim

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
Lista za 06.08.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~37.dc-test pozitivan!!!
anđeo26012013~~~~~~~~~31.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~26.dc

Odbrojavalice

Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc

----------


## Viki88

> Osjecam se cudno. U zelucu mi je neka muka vec drugi dan. Ni kava mi ne pase. Znam da je to moguce i simptom rasta bete, al ne znam... mozda umisljam zbog prevelike zelje. Preznojavam se cesto kroz dan i kad izmjerim u tom trenu temperaturu bude 37-37,2.  Danas sam piskila test i cini mi se kao da vidim neku sjenu, al mozda me oci varaju i isto sve od prevelike zelje pa se za 6-7 dana budemo svi smijali mojoj gluposti. :D mozda sam prije pokupila neku.virozicu.


meni kava u nijednoj trudnoci nije pasala ,tek ju mogu sad pred kraj drugog tromjesjecja .. drzim fige da imamo dvostruko odbrojavanje  :Very Happy:

----------


## Riri92

Jutro cure!  :Smile:  

Probudili su me moji genijalni snovi prije sat vremena, a baš sam mogla još spavati. Sanjala sam da režem glave ljudima. Doslovno.  :Rolling Eyes:  

Meni kava sad jaaako paše. Ali to je vjerojatno jer ja ni ne pijem pravu kavu, kod mene je više mlijeka nego kave.  :lool:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Riri omg hahahahahhaha, koji snovi ja ne vjerujem. 

Buncek, ima kaj novo?

Ljube, probaj biti malo pozitivnija. Znam da je lakse ne nadati se pa se kao manje razrocarati. Ali ja mislim da kolko god mi sebe lagale da se ne nadamo da se uvijek jednako rastuzimo na negativan test tj kad M stigne. Mozda s pozitivom privuces ipak nesto. Jesi pricala ista sa dr u vezi terapije neke koja bi ti malo pripomogla s ovulacijama? Klomifen ili tako nesto...

Andeo, drzim fige! 

Viki, kako ste nam vas dvoje? Jel sad napokon plovite mirno nakon svih oluja?

Ja jucer opet pisnula test. Opce me sram priznati haha. Ne bi ni pisnula ali sam imala doma, a nisi mi cice jos splasnule, i jos malo bole. Ne ko prije par dana ali malo, a trebam dobiti kroz dan dva... Naravno test negativan jel...
Danas zadnji dan godisnjem pa me malo uhvatila neka melankonija. A dobro, kaj je tu je.

----------


## Riri92

Hahaha Jagodice, inače ti ja tako kad zaspem postajem vitez, ratnik, snajperist itd.  :lool:  

Šaljem ti  :Love:  da se ta melankolija makne od tebe što prije!

----------


## ljube555

> Riri omg hahahahahhaha, koji snovi ja ne vjerujem. 
> 
> Buncek, ima kaj novo?
> 
> Ljube, probaj biti malo pozitivnija. Znam da je lakse ne nadati se pa se kao manje razrocarati. Ali ja mislim da kolko god mi sebe lagale da se ne nadamo da se uvijek jednako rastuzimo na negativan test tj kad M stigne. Mozda s pozitivom privuces ipak nesto. Jesi pricala ista sa dr u vezi terapije neke koja bi ti malo pripomogla s ovulacijama? Klomifen ili tako nesto...
> 
> Andeo, drzim fige! 
> 
> Viki, kako ste nam vas dvoje? Jel sad napokon plovite mirno nakon svih oluja?
> ...


Bez klomifena imam O... ako pojacam sa klomifenom tek napravim uvijek suprotno...prvo tanki endo od njega i cak ni jedan folikul ili samo jedan.... 

Jedino mozda cu sutra do dr.da probamo sa letrozolom oni kao bolje kvalitetni nego klomifen... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Buncek

Koma sam, bas se osjecam lose. Sva neka drhtava, groznicava, sve mi se magli i glava me boli. Nisam si danas uopce radila kavu jer imam osjecaj kao da sam popila 10 espresa, a umorna sam i spava mi se.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ajde Buncek nadam se da ce sve to dovesti do plusica! :Love: 

Ljube, da jasno mi je. Za Klomifen sam cula da stanji endometrij.

Vidis kod nas sve savrseno, i sgram i hormoni moji, i endometrij, i folikili uvijek fino rastu a eto... drago mi je da je sve oke, al opet je frustrirajuce kad uz sve to ne dolazi do trudnoce.

----------


## ljube555

> Ajde Buncek nadam se da ce sve to dovesti do plusica!
> 
> Ljube, da jasno mi je. Za Klomifen sam cula da stanji endometrij.
> 
> Vidis kod nas sve savrseno, i sgram i hormoni moji, i endometrij, i folikili uvijek fino rastu a eto... drago mi je da je sve oke, al opet je frustrirajuce kad uz sve to ne dolazi do trudnoce.


Kod meni isto tako kako i kod tebi...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Buncek

Ipak nista  :Sad:  da se uhvatilo bila bi danas ujutro tamnija crtica, al je uopce nema. Tako da ocito nista.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

O je*emu misa! Za kolko dana bi trebala dobiti?
Bas mi je zao...

----------


## Buncek

Vjerojatno u ponedjeljak treba doci m.

----------


## mašnica

:Sad:

----------


## Buncek

Ma ok. Sta je tu je.
Ovo je bio taj test za koji sam mislila da je plus:
http://i68.tinypic.com/33ldzm9.jpg

Ovaj u sredini je prva jutarnja, gornji je neki stari, a donji popodnevna. Obecavalo je al nista od toga.

----------


## ljube555

> Vjerojatno u ponedjeljak treba doci m.


Prerano ti je za test

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Buncek

A zasto se onda u pon s prvim jutarnjim vidjela neka sjenica? Nesto je bilo, ali se nije implementirao. Od petka sam se osjecala kao da me vlak pregazio, a danas sam ok.

----------


## Viki88

buncek nemogu otvoriti test , zao mi je bas sam se ponadala ali mozda je zbilja jos rano..
jagodica je jucer smo bili na kontroli i sve je super bebac se razvija tocno po tjednima ,mjere su valjda u dan,ima 800 grama.  :Very Happy: 
Riri i ja u trudnoci imam uzasne uzasne snove

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Pa ovo je dobra sjena!! Jedino ako nije bila biokemijska kao sto kazes, ali ja se ipak nadam da nije. Ajmeee pa ja da pisnem i da mi bude ko ovaj tvoj u sredini raspametila bi se. Jesu to kinezi? Oni su inace poznati po tome da nema na svakome jednaka kolicina reagensa. Ja bi ti osobno preporucila da si kupis Gravignost mini u ljekarni (16kn) i da pisnes s prvim jutarnjim. Ali ako treba doci tek u Pon menga, bas me cudi da ti je tako rano pokazalo. Bome se dobrano vidi!

Riri, kad je sljedeci pregled?

----------


## Jagodicabobica

> buncek nemogu otvoriti test , zao mi je bas sam se ponadala ali mozda je zbilja jos rano..
> jagodica je jucer smo bili na kontroli i sve je super bebac se razvija tocno po tjednima ,mjere su valjda u dan,ima 800 grama. 
> Riri i ja u trudnoci imam uzasne uzasne snove


Viki bas mi je drago, bome zasluzila si da sad do kraja uzivas u trudnoci! 
Ni ja sad vise ne mogu otvoriti testove od Buncek ali bome pozitivan sam tak ovaj jedan.

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
Lista za 07.08.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~38.dc-test pozitivan!!!
anđeo26012013~~~~~~~~~32.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~27.dc

Odbrojavalice

Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc

----------


## Buncek

https://ibb.co/jR8bhpn

Evo stavila sam na drugi sajt.
Ah, bila sam sretna bar jedan dan  :Very Happy: 
Ma ja si razmisljam vaditi betu ili clearblue digital pa da vise ne razbijam glavu.

----------


## Andydea123

Buncek... pricekaj jos koji dan,rano ti je. ali onaj test pokazuje lijepu crticu. drzim fige da ti M ne stigne.

----------


## Buncek

Ok. Budem se strpila. Al da, kinezi su i imam ih hrpu s kratkim rokom trajanja. No osjetljivosti su 10 ml/u. Tako da bi ta sjena mogla znaciti najvjerojatnije biokemijsku.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ma nemoj si trositi novce na clearblue. Za njega sam cula da zna baciti lazno pozitivan a skup je. Gravignost nikad ne promasi. A imas u i DM-u za 30kn First Sign duo, dva testa dobijes. Mislim naravno napravi po svome ali eto moj skromni savjet. I naravno drzimo fige svi.

Ja cekam M, danas kao treba stici...

----------


## ljube555

Cure, meni tako lose od jucer vecer.... odjednom postalo... glavobolje, temperatura, zimica, grcevi, mucnina....imam osjecaj da umiram...

Ujutro jedva ptosla do gin.svog... folikul pukao na desnom jajniku i to tu negdje ovi dani... endo 14mm... vidi se slobodna tekucina...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Riri92

Buncek pa to je super crta za tako rano! I ne mora biti da je biokemijska ako je sjena. Ja sam kod svoje biokemijske imala itekako dobru crtu pa je bila biokemijska. Više mi liči na to da je rano. Strpi se još malo.  :Love: 

Viki, supeer! Baš mi je drago da je sve kako treba!  :Smile: 

Jagodice idući tjedan u srijedu.  :Smile:

----------


## mašnica

Buncek pa vidi se sjena, pojačat će se za 2 dana...držim fige i vibram! ~~~~~~~~~

I da da gravignost mini se meni pokazao kao najbolji i najtočniji.

----------


## Buncek

Ta crta je od ponedjeljka, danas nema nicega. Tako da nisam pozitivna.

----------


## bubekica

First sign izbjegavajte, meni je svaki pozitivan  :Smile: 
Buncek, ovo je definitivno sjena i vjerojatno mala biokemijska, zao mi je. Svakako bih na tvoj mjestu jos popratila testovima...

----------


## Buncek

Ah... dosta mi je svega... vjerojatno uopce ni ne mogu zatrudnit. Mozete me obrisati s liste, necu se vise javljati. Sretno svim curama! Pusa velika

----------


## Himalaya

Buncek sretno! Nadam se da ćeš ipak nekad svratiti na forum.
Cure, grlim vas sve!

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Buncek! Pa kaj se desilo sad odjednom? 
Vidi, ako je i bila biokemijska, vec to je znak da mozes zatrudniti. Mozda samo treba dovesti u red hormone ili debljinu endomerija ili tako nesto... Ne znam dal si i kaj si zbavila od pretraga. 
Ako osjecas da trebas odmor, i to je u redu. Kazem, ja da vidim test kakav si ti pisnula bila bi van sebe, i ako je biokemijska ne mogu ni zamisliti kolko ti je tesko sad i kak se osjecas. Ja bi se vjerojatno osjecala uzasno da mislim da sam trudna pa ispadne da nisam, iskreno lakse mi onda podnjeti negativan test. 
Ali imaj na umu da smo tu za tebe, i da te razumijemo. I kako god se osjecas tu ti je sigurno mjesto na kojem te nece nitko osuditi, i di razumijemo svaki osjecaj kolko god mozda nekome drugome bio nerealan i neracionalan. Vjerujem da ti je tesko i da si tuzna, uzmi si vremena, ali po meni steta da te skidamo s liste jer uvijek se mozes vratiti. Drzj se draga :Love:  :Shy kiss:

----------


## anđeo26012013

Buncek nemoj odustati!!!Dvije i pol godine se mučim i ne odustajem!!Košta živaca znam,košta me novaca na negativne testove,al ne odustajem...trudnoća je nešto najdivnije i kaj najgore kaj opet ne mogu biti sigurna da li ću uspjeti doći bar do 35tt,pa opet ne odustajem,nemoj ni ti!!Eto moja m na vrijeme i s voljom 7.8. 1dc

----------


## Riri92

Buncek  :Love:  
I meni će biti žao ako nam odeš, ali razumijem i potrebu za odmorom. Slažem se sa Jagodicom, tu smo za tebe i razumijemo te. Biokemijska jeste teška i normalno je da si tužna. Ali ipak, i to je znak da se nešto događa i da možeš ostati trudna. 

Nadam se da ćeš što prije biti bolje i da ćeš nam se vratiti.  :Heart:

----------


## Viki88

buncek draga znam da ti je sada koma, vecina nas ovdje je proslo tu vrazju biokemijsku, koma je osjecaj ali mene je tjesilo to da ako nista barem se uhvatilo i uhvatiti ce se ponovno. mnoge zene odmah drugi ciklus iza toga ostanu trudne.. nemoj odustajati ,tu smo za tebe  :Heart:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Andydea, pisi mi danas 2.dc

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
Lista za 08.08.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~39.dc-test pozitivan!!!

Odbrojavalice

Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
anđeo26012013~~~~~~~~~2.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~2.dc

----------


## Andydea123

> Ah... dosta mi je svega... vjerojatno uopce ni ne mogu zatrudnit. Mozete me obrisati s liste, necu se vise javljati. Sretno svim curama! Pusa velika


šta stvarno da te vise ne pisem?! steta... ali razumijem da ti treba odmora... ako se predomislis slobodno se javi. bas mi je zao...

----------


## justme409

Buncek bas mi je krivo. Nadam se da ces uskoro naci snagu za dalje. Uzmi si odmor kad ti treba. Dobro dodje.

Mene evo 2 mj bole prsa, prestanu na dan dva, pa opet jako par dana, pa opet stanu. To mi se totalno poremetilo. U 9tom folikulometrija

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
Lista za 09.08.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~40.dc-test pozitivan!!!

Odbrojavalice

mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
anđeo26012013~~~~~~~~~3.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~3.dc

----------


## Andydea123

lista je bez Buncek... bas mi je zao.  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Nadamo se ipak da ce nam se vratiti!

Kako smo? Vidim svi negdje oko plodnog razdoblja! Bit ce da se sve prasi od prasenja  :Grin:  
Drzin fige da urodi plodom ~~~~~~~~~
Kad smo kod toga, Riri kako si? Simptomcici neki i to?

----------


## Riri92

Samo se prašite cure  :lool:  držim i ja fige!

Dobro sam.  :Smile:  Mučnine, vrtoglavice, glavobolje.. Stalno neka probadanja i grčevi kao pred mengu. Malo sam u ovisničkoj krizi zbog cigareta, ali dobro, proći će.  :Smile:  
Jučer nam muževa sestra kaže da je trudna, tako da će kod nas doći dvije bebe. :D

----------


## Andydea123

> Nadamo se ipak da ce nam se vratiti!
> 
> Kako smo? Vidim svi negdje oko plodnog razdoblja! Bit ce da se sve prasi od prasenja  
> Drzin fige da urodi plodom ~~~~~~~~~
> Kad smo kod toga, Riri kako si? Simptomcici neki i to?


hahahaha pa da prasimo,prasimo vec danima  :Laughing:  meni danas 12.dc,trebala bi bit O tako nekako... sinoc me zabolile (zapekle) grudi pa smo se bacili na posao haha. pokrit cemo jos par dana, ali ovaj ciklus se bas volim sa mojim dragim i nije mi tesko  :Embarassed: . opustena sam. nista ne pratim,ovaj ciklus nisam ni u ginekologa isla,neznam jeli ovuliram ili ne ali bas me briga,pa sto bude. samo opusteno pa mozda i ubodemo nesto.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ajme Riri divno! Taman da se igraju zajdeno hehe!

Andy, ma to je to! Samo tako dalje!

----------


## Riri92

Pa da  :Zaljubljen:  

Jagodice kako si ti?  :Smile:

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
Lista za 10.08.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~41.dc-test pozitivan!!!

Odbrojavalice

mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
anđeo26012013~~~~~~~~~4.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~4.dc

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Riri, dobro sam. Nazad na poslu, privh dana bilo malo depresivno dok nisam usla u rutinu. I tak, nis posebno. Spremam se psihicki sad u Rujnu nazad na Vuk Vrhovac za dogovor oko postupka. 
Izdrzavam ljeto u gradu  :Grin:

----------


## Riri92

> Riri, dobro sam. Nazad na poslu, privh dana bilo malo depresivno dok nisam usla u rutinu. I tak, nis posebno. Spremam se psihicki sad u Rujnu nazad na Vuk Vrhovac za dogovor oko postupka. 
> Izdrzavam ljeto u gradu


Sretno sa postupkom  :Kiss:  
Javljaj nam obavezno što se događa!  :Smile:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Oh bez brige, kome i gdje cu ako ne ovdje i vama.
Vec znam da ce me htjeti na insemenaciju prvo, ali ja cu vidjeti ako mogu to odbiti i traziti odma ivf. Jer imamo jako dobar sgram, i tu bas nista insemenacija ne moze pomoci. Ali otom potom, imam jos jedno plodno razdoblje do tad. Mozda bude treca sreca (brojeci od hsga jel  :Grin:  ) 

Di ste curke? Kako ste?

----------


## Riri92

:fige:  za treću sreću! 

Ja sam danas imala genijalnu situaciju na sastanku sa čovjekom za kojeg radim jedan projekt. Našli smo se u kafiću i on je prije toga očito obavio šoping koji se većim dijelom odnosio na kupovinu neke gotove hrane. I kako sam sjela, tako su me iz tih njegovih vrećica direktno opalili svi mirisi. Morala sam ga zamoliti da prebaci vrećice na drugu stolicu da vjetar ne nosi to u mene jer mi je muka zbog trudnoće.  :Laughing:  Bio je malo iznenađen. Vjerojatno misli da sam nepristojna, ali što bi tek mislio da sam povratila.  :Laughing:  

Sad odmaram do popodne, onda idemo na rođendan. Muževa kćer slavi 4 godinice.  :Smile:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Riri, nisam ni pitala dal ste rekli clanovima obitelji? I ako jeste kakve su bile reakcije? Sori ako si pisala pa sam propustila.

----------


## mašnica

Mi smo na moru...odmor... "problem" je sto nemamo zajednicki krevet :Grin:

----------


## Riri92

Jagodice, samo muževoj sestri i kumovima. Razglasit ćemo kad čujemo srce.  :Smile:  

Mašnice uživaj na moru!  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

Bokic... evo me...nisam dobro da... 1.8 bila na sono hsg i pila antib.do 5.8 i 6.8 dobijem bolovi dolje u predelu trbuha i visoku temper.i to trajalo dva dana i dvje noci jedva uspijela skinuti tog vraga nakon dva dana bol prede na bubregi i to traje do danas...i jucer isla na hitnu na internu i po krvi vidili da sa ginek.strane... sam uzv super ali jos uvijek taj kontrast od sono unutra i tekucina od O i to veliko 6cm... i dok radio uzv stalno me bila sila na mokrenje i mokraca ima jako intenzivni miris... sam nalaz mokrace ok a urinokult.nije napravio nego mi dao klavocin 1000mg 7dana svaka 12sata i sumamed tri dana i kontr.u utorak... kks uredu a crp malo poviseno 30..
 Ako nebude padao u utorak onda ce antibiotik pojacati dozu

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Rekao mi da endo preko 14mm vidi se zuto tijelo jucer bio 16dc a 14dc bila kod svog gin.ona rekao da folikul puknuo jucer ili taj dan  , to znaci O bila ili 13ili 14...i sada taj mjehur i bubregi postoje mogucnost da je doslo do zaceca ali naravno prerana za betu i za viditi kaj posto to tek 3ili 2dan nakon O... posto spermici ipak zeni strano tijelo i doslo do reakciji... i jos... bol u donjem dijelu leda, miris jak mokrace, stalno zedna, reakcija mjehura i bubregi, end.podebljan...temper.povisena...od jucer ne ide preko 37.9, iscjedak prozirni ..
I da vadi betu bila bi nula posto rana... rekao da budemo vidili

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ljube jesi radila briseve prije hsg-a? 
Znam samo da ako postoji dole nakakva bakterija da moze otici u trbusnu supljinu i stvoriti upalu. Nadam se da to nije slucaj. Meni je isto nakon hsg-a mokraca imala drukaciji miris, valjda radi tog kontrasta koji curka van jos par dana. 
Joj vidis kak je to zeznuto, ja otisla u bolnicu na rtg hsg preko hzzo-a i sve super proslo, a tebe ovak zeznulo.
Ali ipak imas potvrdu da se desila ovulacija, drzim fige da ne da ti sto prije bude bolje da ne moras povecavati dozu antibiotika, i da kroz desetak dana pisnes plusic!

Masnica, madrac na pod i udri hahaha!

Riri, jedva cekam da cujes srceko i da dozivis to veselje koje ces donjeti svojima kad obznanite. (Cuj mene, jedva cekam. Ko da cu ja biti tamo haha)

----------


## Riri92

Joj Ljube, baš zeznuto.  :Unsure:  Nadam se da će ti što prije biti bolje! 

Jagodice, javit ću vam ja ovdje odmah  :Smile:   :Heart:

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube jesi radila briseve prije hsg-a? 
> Znam samo da ako postoji dole nakakva bakterija da moze otici u trbusnu supljinu i stvoriti upalu. Nadam se da to nije slucaj. Meni je isto nakon hsg-a mokraca imala drukaciji miris, valjda radi tog kontrasta koji curka van jos par dana. 
> Joj vidis kak je to zeznuto, ja otisla u bolnicu na rtg hsg preko hzzo-a i sve super proslo, a tebe ovak zeznulo.
> Ali ipak imas potvrdu da se desila ovulacija, drzim fige da ne da ti sto prije bude bolje da ne moras povecavati dozu antibiotika, i da kroz desetak dana pisnes plusic!
> 
> Masnica, madrac na pod i udri hahaha!
> 
> Riri, jedva cekam da cujes srceko i da dozivis to veselje koje ces donjeti svojima kad obznanite. (Cuj mene, jedva cekam. Ko da cu ja biti tamo haha)


Brisevi bili nesto malo pozitivni na leukociti a ostalo sterilno, papa bio dobar ali pisala neka blaga upala za koju sam trebala piti antibiotik

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Jesi radila briseve one na ureaplasmu i mikroplasmu (ak sam dobro napisala)? Cudno mi da su te slali na hsg ako nije sve 100% sterilno. Kaj su ti rekli tamo di si radila hsg za te bolove? Cuvaj se i dobro se raspitaj da ne bi stvarno doslo do upale sad neke...

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
Lista za 11.08.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~42.dc-test pozitivan!!!

Odbrojavalice

mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
anđeo26012013~~~~~~~~~5.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~5.dc

----------


## ljube555

> Jesi radila briseve one na ureaplasmu i mikroplasmu (ak sam dobro napisala)? Cudno mi da su te slali na hsg ako nije sve 100% sterilno. Kaj su ti rekli tamo di si radila hsg za te bolove? Cuvaj se i dobro se raspitaj da ne bi stvarno doslo do upale sad neke...


Te brisevi sterilni ali nesto prisutno leukocito bilo ...imam infekciju mjehura i na bubregi presla... 

Uz sve antibiotike koje popila i pijem trenutno mislim da ne moze ni doci do trudnoci... danas sam jos ustala sa upalom grla...ne mogu ni gutati... 

Vec sam sto puta pokajala se da sam isla na sono

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Riri92

Ajme Ljube, baš te uhvatilo sa svih strana  :Undecided:  
Moguće da ne može ni doći do trudnoće uz te infekcije i antibiotike trenutno.. Želim ti brz oporavak.  :Smile:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Bitno da znas kaj je. Bas te uhvatilo, zao mi je. Ma nemoj zaliti kaj si isla, ovo bude proslo sve a bar te sad nece vise muciti dal je sve oke ili nije.
Drzi se.

----------


## ljube555

> Ajme Ljube, baš te uhvatilo sa svih strana  
> Moguće da ne može ni doći do trudnoće uz te infekcije i antibiotike trenutno.. Želim ti brz oporavak.


To me uhvatila nakon O ... O bila 12dc negdje a upala krenula 14dc

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## EmaG.

Riri, nisam ulovila informaciju, kad ideš čuti srčeko? :Heart:

----------


## ljube555

> Riri, nisam ulovila informaciju, kad ideš čuti srčeko?[emoji813]


Ema, kako si ti??? Kako napredujete???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## EmaG.

> Ema, kako si ti??? Kako napredujete???
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Dobro smo. Mališa raste i svakim danom sve je jači. Od slatkih malih udaraca došli smo do čudnih, jakih migoljenja, pa se privikavam, ali neka.

Pratim sve vas tu i veselim se novom odbrojavanju, ovo predugo traje :Wink:

----------


## Riri92

> Riri, nisam ulovila informaciju, kad ideš čuti srčeko?


U srijedu. Nadam se da će se čuti, jedva čekam.  :Smile:

----------


## justme409

Veselim se novom odbrojavanju da ne moram ovoliko listati kad trazim nešto hahaahha
Daj riri, pisi nam kakve si simptome imala da se malo zabavljam tudjim lijepim vjestima (oprosti ako si pisala vec, nisam bas najbolje pratila)

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
Lista za 12.08.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~43.dc-test pozitivan!!!
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc

Odbrojavalice

iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
anđeo26012013~~~~~~~~~6.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~6.dc

----------


## mašnica

Ja vise ne znam svoje tijelo...prijenekoliko dana pojavila se sluz ali u maloj kolicini lagano zuckasto bjelkasta nerastezljiva
 Jucer i danas prozirna i rastezljiva pa jel moguce da sad ovuliram? Tu i tamo jajnik zategne desni ali nista strasno.

----------


## justme409

Cudno masnica al ono sto sam naucila od drugih, ja bi to pokrila za svaki slucaj

----------


## Riri92

> Veselim se novom odbrojavanju da ne moram ovoliko listati kad trazim nešto hahaahha
> Daj riri, pisi nam kakve si simptome imala da se malo zabavljam tudjim lijepim vjestima (oprosti ako si pisala vec, nisam bas najbolje pratila)


 :Laughing: 

Mislim da sad već imam sve simptome.  :lool:  
U početku su bili pms simptomi, samo puno jači i izraženiji. Onda su počele mučnine i glavobolje. Ovih dana sam se uz to počela i buditi za pišanje hahah. Napokon sam prestala piti kao deva, prvih par dana sam bila žedna kao da živim u pustinji. 

Mašnice, i ja bih rekla da treba pokriti za svaki slučaj. Sretno!  :Smile:  

Kako ste inače? Jel ima kakvih novosti? Jel gledate zvijezde večeras?  :Zaljubljen:  Muž i ja smo otišli u polje neko izvan grada gledati, bilo nam je baš lijepo i toliko smo ih vidjeli i toliko želja zaželjeli da mislim da će se ostvarivati zauvijek.  :lool:

----------


## mašnica

> Cudno masnica al ono sto sam naucila od drugih, ja bi to pokrila za svaki slucaj


Pokrivamo  :Wink:

----------


## ljube555

Cure, koji ostali trudne, dal ste imali promjenu u iscjedku ????

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Masnica, ja sam vec pisala o tome ali, ja uvijek pred kraj ciklusa imam iscjedak koji je kao za vrijeme ovulacije. Znaci par dana prije M je proziran i rastezljiv. Ne svaki put ali dosta cesto. 
A sad, moze biti da ti je kao i meni, moze biti da je kasna O, moze biti da se nesto uhvatilo pa da je do porasta progesterona. Eto kod mene nakon O bude par dana suhog razdoblja i onda krene opet tako. 

Riri, gustam citati tvoje simptome, samo ti nas obavjestavaj. Zvijezde nismo isli gledati, sad mi cak i zao kad citam ovo tvoje...

JustMe, kak si, kaj ima kod tebe?

Ljube, ja znam da se pricalo na forumu o tzv. suncanom iscjetku. Drugim rijecima, neke cure su primjecivale da bi im iscjedak postao neuobicajeno zut. 
E sad! To je dosta nesigurno jer isto tako su tu istu stvar primjecivale cure koje nisu trudne, odnosno bilo je i trudnica koje to nikad nisu primjetile. Meni osobno je na dnevnom ulosku uvijek zuto, nakon O pogotovo. Tako da je mene osobno ta info zeznula. 
Sumnjas na nesto? 

Meni prosla M, za koji dan krecem s lh i idemo pokrivati i iskoristiti jos tu zadnju sansu koju imamo prije kretanja u postupak...

----------


## justme409

I meni je redovito zut iscjedak nakon O. To je pocelo nakon vanmatericne.

Jagodica.. Ja se drzim. Malo sam tuzna jer sam imala neku ideju da bi bilo bas super da nam se slucajno dogodi do 9tog mj. Prije pracenja. 
Cekam sad m, pa nakon m se narucujem kod gin i radimo folikulometriju

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Joj znam, tak sam se i ja nadala da nebumo morali nigdje, pa da bude uspjelo nakon hsg-a...
Citala sam jednu knjigu u kojoj se izmedu ostalog na jednom djelu prica o tome kako dusa bira svjesno svoje roditelje, samo se to kasnije zaboravi. Da dok je dusa bez tijela moze vidjeti roditelje i izabrati. Znam da ce mi sad neki radi ovoga nakeljiti neku dijagnozu  :Grin:  ali ja sam si jednostavno poslozila da je nas put do bebe negdje unaprijed zacrtan. I da je negdje zacrtano sto sve moramo proci da bi do toga dosli. I da je tako sudeno. I zato sve te pretrage pokusavam odraditi s pozitivom, prestala sam se pitati zasto nejde i sto ne valja, to me samo deprimiralo. 
Netko ima laksi put, netko tezi. Ali jednog dana ce zato sreca biti utoliko veca!
Sto opet ne znaci da nemamo pravo i na lose dane kad nam je svega dosta i kad smo umorne i tuzne...

JustMe, drzi se!

----------


## Riri92

Joj Jagodice pa gdje si na filozofskom kad te čovjek treba?  :lool:  
Ja sam otvarala nedavno tamo temu o tim stvarima, ali vrlo brzo je eskalirala i na kraju se ključala. Ja isto vjerujem u to da duša bira roditelje i iskustva koja proživljava. I knjiga je Razgovori s Bogom.  :Smile:  

Ljube ja nisam imala takvih promjena, ali ja ni inače nemam neki vidljiv iscjedak da bih imala što promatrati. 

Justme  :Love:

----------


## ljube555

Danas sam obavila kontr.nakon svih upala i hvala bogu sve uredu... endo jos lagano raste i imamo dva zuta tijela na jednom i na drugom jajniku...

Danas mi si diglo sve u zeludcu ujutro dok malena obavila veliku nuzdu...do jucer bilo dobro sve...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ljube, super da je sve oke! Drzim fige!!

Riri hahaha, ja recimo nisam religiozna, ali vjerujem u neke stvari. Kad smo kod knjiga, ako nisi procitaj "Putovanje dusa". Ako brijes ko ja na reinkarnaciju i neki zivot izmedu zivota.

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
Lista za 13.08.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~44.dc-test pozitivan!!!
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc

Odbrojavalice

iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
anđeo26012013~~~~~~~~~7.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~7.dc

----------


## justme409

Ma i ja vjerujem da sve dodje u svoje vrijeme.  I jednostavno neki moraju proci sve i svasta prije, neki ne. Zato nikad ne znamo sto oni drugi prolaze u drugom aspektu zivota.
Znam da ne postoji veca ljubav nego prema djetetu, al me isto zanima dali oni koji su prosli svd i svasta vole to djete malo vise... Ako kuzite sto zelim reci

----------


## Riri92

Jagodice, također. Isto tako i ja.  :Smile:  I hvala na preporuci, pročitat ću.  :Kiss:  

Justme, mislim da ne. U biti mislim da je svima ljubav prema vlastitom djetetu nešto najprirodnije moguće i da svatko svoje dijete/djecu voli najviše na svijetu. Ne ubrajam neke psiho manijake sad u ovo.  :lool:  Mislim, ja gledam po svom primjeru i po primjerima ljudi koje znam. Ima ljudi kojima se dogodilo i jedno i drugo, odnosno i trudnoća do koje su došli kroz postupke, a i prirodna ili čak slučajna trudnoća. Ne vjerujem da netko od njih jedno dijete voli više, a drugo manje. Pa onda kad pogledaš da ima obitelji gdje muž/žena već imaju dijete ali ga ti ljudi prihvate kao svoje, a nisu za njega morali proći doslovno ništa, samo je došlo. :D

----------


## justme409

I ja mislim da nema razlike u ljubavi ali mi je neshvatljivo jos ta ljubav prema djetetu jer jeli, nisam se jos nasla u toj situaciji. Volis ljude oko sebe neke,, ali mislim da to nije ni blizu ovom.
Ti si prihvatila djete riri jel tako? Kako ti je to islo?

----------


## Riri92

> I ja mislim da nema razlike u ljubavi ali mi je neshvatljivo jos ta ljubav prema djetetu jer jeli, nisam se jos nasla u toj situaciji. Volis ljude oko sebe neke,, ali mislim da to nije ni blizu ovom.
> Ti si prihvatila djete riri jel tako? Kako ti je to islo?


 
Mi smo se upoznale kad je njoj bilo tri godine, taman kad sam se ja trebala doseliti u Beograd. I dobro je prošlo, u prvo vrijeme sam bila 'prijateljica' njenom tati.  :lool:  Ja sam znala da on ima kćer naravno, ali nije nas htio upoznavati dok veza nije postala ozbiljna. Kad sam se tek doselila bilo me strah ostati sama s njom i na 15 minuta hahaha. Nemam ja baš to nešto urođeno kao neke žene koje su savršene sa djecom i koje uvijek znaju što trebaju govoriti ili raditi haha.  

I tako, pomalo smo se družile. Ona bude kod nas 2 dana u tjednu pa me muž znao ostavljati s njom recimo dok ode do trgovine ili tako nešto. Nedavno sam bila s njom par sati sama, mislim da sam pisala ovdje čak. I odlično je prošlo. Najslađa je bila u našim svatovima kad je dodala prstenje.  :Zaljubljen:  Nije imala nekih problema sa prihvaćanjem mene, već neko vrijeme mi ponovi 500 puta da me voli kad se vidimo, stalno pita kad ću je opet odvesti u Slavoniju haha (prvi put je išla za naše svatove). Vjerujem da je to tako i zato što se MM sa bivšom razveo kad je ona bila jako mala. Sigurno to bude sve teže što je dijete starije. 

Bilo je presmiješno nekidan kad smo se muž i ja s njom šetali pa je naišao neki njegov kolega iz osnovne koji je tad otišao negdje van pa se sad vratio, pa u ništa živo nije upućen. I kaže kako mala jako liči na mene, kao baš se vidi. Ja skoro umrla od smijeha, živi dokaz da to ljudi govore iz pristojnosti.  :Laughing:  

Sad sam odužila haha ali uglavnom, i ja nju puuuno volim i ništa mi nije teško za nju napraviti. I sve bih joj dala kad me pogleda sa svojim zelenim okicama. Nadam se da je neće za nekih 10 godina prejako lupati pubertet i da me neće mrziti.  :lool:

----------


## justme409

A bas predivno zapravo. Da je znas s djecom a malu si osvojila.
Super sto je manja, sto je je. 
I iskreno mislim da ces ti proci puno bolje u pubertetu. Ja sam bila blaga prema zeni i muzu od roditelja. Al sam bila brutalna prema roditeljima

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Riri, u pubertetu ce vjerojatno mrziti sve i svakoga, ne zelis valjda biti iskljucena?  :Grin: 
Al te ispade hormona ne treba uzimati srcu, ja sam u pubertetu bila jako losa prema mami svojoj. Bez ikakvog razloga. Danas mi je najbolja prijateljica i prva sve sazna i sve joj mogu reci, tako da to je samo faza.
Ovo mi je najjace kak ti je reko prijatelj da lici na tebe hahaha!

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Sad sam se sjetila da nam Riri danas ide na pregled! Cekamo izvjestaj!!

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
Lista za 14.08.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

Riri92~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~45.dc-test pozitivan!!!
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc

Odbrojavalice

iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
anđeo26012013~~~~~~~~~8.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~8.dc

----------


## Riri92

Čuli smo srce i vidjeli malu točkicu!  :Heart:  

Ginekolog kaže da je zasad sve školski. Sutra moram raditi pretrage krvi i urina, a idući pregled je za mjesec dana.  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

Riri, cekamo uzv tvoj i sretno draga!!!![emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Iva, akva situacija kod tebi priblizava se dan D, dal bude pao kakav testic???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Čuli smo srce i vidjeli malu točkicu! [emoji813] 
> 
> Ginekolog kaže da je zasad sve školski. Sutra moram raditi pretrage krvi i urina, a idući pregled je za mjesec dana.


Preduhitila ti mene[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Super, bravo za mrvu malu[emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Čuli smo srce i vidjeli malu točkicu! [emoji813] 
> 
> Ginekolog kaže da je zasad sve školski. Sutra moram raditi pretrage krvi i urina, a idući pregled je za mjesec dana.


Koliko ti izracunao???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ajme divno!! Riri cestitam evo jos jednom!
Znaci otvaras novo odbrojavanje!

----------


## Riri92

Danas 6+4. 

Hvala!  :Smile:  Otvaram, evo idem odmah.

----------


## Riri92

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/93596-O...2019-by-Riri92

----------


## mašnica

> Čuli smo srce i vidjeli malu točkicu!  
> 
> Ginekolog kaže da je zasad sve školski. Sutra moram raditi pretrage krvi i urina, a idući pregled je za mjesec dana.


❤❤❤ zelim ti i dalje skolski i do kraja T.  :Love:

----------


## Riri92

Hvala!  :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## Viki88

> Masnica, ja sam vec pisala o tome ali, ja uvijek pred kraj ciklusa imam iscjedak koji je kao za vrijeme ovulacije. Znaci par dana prije M je proziran i rastezljiv. Ne svaki put ali dosta cesto. 
> A sad, moze biti da ti je kao i meni, moze biti da je kasna O, moze biti da se nesto uhvatilo pa da je do porasta progesterona. Eto kod mene nakon O bude par dana suhog razdoblja i onda krene opet tako. 
> 
> Riri, gustam citati tvoje simptome, samo ti nas obavjestavaj. Zvijezde nismo isli gledati, sad mi cak i zao kad citam ovo tvoje...
> 
> JustMe, kak si, kaj ima kod tebe?
> 
> Ljube, ja znam da se pricalo na forumu o tzv. suncanom iscjetku. Drugim rijecima, neke cure su primjecivale da bi im iscjedak postao neuobicajeno zut. 
> E sad! To je dosta nesigurno jer isto tako su tu istu stvar primjecivale cure koje nisu trudne, odnosno bilo je i trudnica koje to nikad nisu primjetile. Meni osobno je na dnevnom ulosku uvijek zuto, nakon O pogotovo. Tako da je mene osobno ta info zeznula. 
> ...


ja od kako sam rodila imam vecinom zuti iscjedak tako da to tesko drzi vodu.. cula sam i ja za taj suncani iscjedak ali mislim da je rijetkost

----------


## čokolada

ključ.

----------

